# STREET FAME



## gottie

HOLDING IT DOWN IN THE 505


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

BEFOR


----------



## gottie

AFTER


----------



## gottie

BEFOR


----------



## gottie

AFTER


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 29 2009, 11:05 PM~15225365
> *TTT
> *


SUP PIMPIN


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie

Luv the orange cutty!!!


----------



## bumberent

STREET FAME SAN DIEGO


----------



## bumberent

STREET FAME SAN DIEGO CA :biggrin: :biggrin: 











PS. TAT IMPALA WITH THE JL AMPS AND THE W7 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie

So is Street Fame in S.D. and N.M. da same deal or two totally different shops???


----------



## bumberent

2 TOTTALY DIFFERNT SHOPS ......


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Sep 30 2009, 02:43 PM~15230272
> *2 TOTTALY DIFFERNT SHOPS ......
> *


  Just curious!!!


----------



## bumberent

YEA I DIDNT KNOW THERE WAS A STREET FAME ON N.M :dunno:


----------



## StreetFame

STREETFAME NM :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Sep 30 2009, 01:32 PM~15230145
> *STREET FAME SAN DIEGO CA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. TAT IMPALA WITH THE JL AMPS AND THE W7  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

ttt


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 30 2009, 04:12 PM~15231737
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



WHAT UP THIS STREET FAME SAN DIEGO THE ORIGINALS WHERE DID U GET THAT NAME


----------



## ScratchBuilderV

:0 Dam!! you guys do good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Sep 30 2009, 03:26 PM~15230768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AS LONG AS U GUYS KEEP HOLDING THAT STREET FAME SHIT DOWN WE ALL GOOD STREET FAME DAYGO... :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD HOMIES


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

ttt


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Oct 1 2009, 07:03 PM~15243800
> *WHAT UP THIS STREET FAME SAN DIEGO THE ORIGINALS WHERE DID U GET THAT NAME
> *


FROM THE FAME ON THE STREETS :0


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Oct 1 2009, 07:17 PM~15243948
> *:0  Dam!! you guys do good work!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Oct 2 2009, 07:38 AM~15247539
> *
> *


----------



## bumberent

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Sep 30 2009, 01:32 PM~15230145
> *STREET FAME SAN DIEGO CA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. TAT IMPALA WITH THE JL AMPS AND THE W7  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




PS. DONT THINK ITS GETTING STUCK :biggrin:


----------



## bumberent

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 29 2009, 10:07 PM~15224913
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CLEAN ASS JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 30 2009, 11:38 PM~15236141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 30 2009, 07:13 AM~15226735
> *SUP PIMPIN
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE WAITING ON VEGAS SUPER SHOW HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU GUYS  KEEP PUSHING


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 2 2009, 09:26 PM~15254504
> *CHILLIN HOMIE WAITING ON VEGAS SUPER SHOW HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU GUYS   KEEP PUSHING
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## La Fa '08




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

TTT


----------



## SEAZ01

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 4 2009, 11:16 AM~15263960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WUT KINDA A ARMS R THEM?? IMPALAS?


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Oct 4 2009, 04:58 PM~15265765
> *WUT KINDA A ARMS R THEM?? IMPALAS?
> *


 they are g body a arms


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 4 2009, 09:22 PM~15267576
> *they are g body a arms
> *


yup i concour :biggrin:


----------



## $$RON $$

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## La Fa '08




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

:biggrin: what up homies FAMILIA stoping by to show some love homies :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

TTT


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## $$RON $$




----------



## La Fa '08




----------



## Raza505

Whats up Street Fame. Oscar mentioned this web site. Seems like a good place to browse the classifieds.


----------



## $$RON $$

TTT FOR STREET FAME :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Oct 9 2009, 06:17 AM~15309965
> *Whats up Street Fame. Oscar mentioned this web site. Seems like a good place to browse the classifieds.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

ttt


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## Str8BoucinT&M

TTT GOOD WORK AND NICE ASS INSTALLS CLEAN KUTTY


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M_@Oct 12 2009, 08:56 AM~15330540
> *TTT GOOD WORK AND NICE ASS INSTALLS CLEAN KUTTY
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M_@Oct 12 2009, 07:56 AM~15330540
> *TTT GOOD WORK AND NICE ASS INSTALLS CLEAN KUTTY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

NEW PAGE BITCHES!


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 14 2009, 08:26 AM~15352130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## La Fa '08




----------



## StreetFame

I wish someone in burque would build a hopper n serve me :biggrin:


----------



## 81cut

That fuckin caddy is sick man


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by 81cut_@Oct 14 2009, 07:57 PM~15360076
> *That fuckin caddy is sick man
> *


thanks homie


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Raza505

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Oct 14 2009, 06:34 PM~15358958
> *I wish someone in burque would build a hopper n serve me :biggrin:
> *


I would like to but you would have to build it for me "JK" Good work!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Oct 15 2009, 10:52 AM~15365881
> *I would like to but you would have to build it for me "JK" Good work!
> *


who is this :dunno:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## 81cut

Hey on that caddy did yall move the mounts for the lower trailing arms or just do adjustables i was tryin to look but cant tell frm the pics? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by 81cut_@Oct 15 2009, 08:48 PM~15371664
> *Hey on that caddy did yall move the mounts for the lower trailing arms or just do adjustables i was tryin to look but cant tell frm the pics? any help would be appreciated.
> *


the original mounts were cut off, refabricated, reinforced and relocated along with custom adjustables (lowers and uppers)


----------



## 81cut

Hell yeah looks dam good thanks for the info


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Oct 15 2009, 08:07 PM~15371947
> *the original mounts were cut off, refabricated, reinforced and relocated along with custom adjustables (lowers and uppers)
> *


 :h5:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Oct 15 2009, 10:52 AM~15365881
> *I would like to but you would have to build it for me "JK" Good work!
> *


I can do it for you Carlos :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 16 2009, 11:42 PM~15384066
> *I can do it for you Carlos  :biggrin:
> *


Jaime always stepping on toes :uh:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Oct 15 2009, 11:52 AM~15365881
> *I would like to but you would have to build it for me "JK" Good work!
> *


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Oct 17 2009, 09:23 AM~15386235
> *Jaime always stepping on toes  :uh:
> *


it was joke.....who's toe's have I stepped on?


----------



## StreetFame

Same here... It was a joke don't be so serious on here


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

ttt


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

SOME OLD SCHOOL SHIT


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 19 2009, 05:26 PM~15405103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME OLD SCHOOL SHIT
> *


 DAMN... I MISS THOSE DAYS... :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Oct 20 2009, 08:49 AM~15411364
> *DAMN... I MISS THOSE DAYS... :biggrin:
> *


THE DAYS OF CHIPPIN' IT?! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Oct 20 2009, 08:04 AM~15411479
> *THE DAYS OF CHIPPIN' IT?!  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Oct 20 2009, 09:09 AM~15411510
> *:twak:
> *


J/K HOMIE YOU KNOW WHATS UP  YOU SHOULD POST SOME PICS OF THE LS


----------



## joesnoops

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Oct 20 2009, 07:49 AM~15411364
> *DAMN... I MISS THOSE DAYS... :biggrin:
> *



DAMN FOOL THAT IS A OLD SKOOL FLIC HUH


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Oct 20 2009, 09:30 AM~15412216
> *DAMN FOOL THAT IS A OLD SKOOL FLIC HUH
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

ttt


----------



## Raza505

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Oct 17 2009, 09:23 AM~15386235
> *Jaime always stepping on toes  :uh:
> *


Whats up Jaime, Whats up StreetFame. I'm thinking about selling the Bomba might put it on CB later this week so if you know anyone that might have an interest let me know.


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Oct 21 2009, 06:36 AM~15420560
> *Whats up Jaime, Whats up StreetFame. I'm thinking about selling the Bomba might put it on CB later this week so if you know anyone that might have an interest let me know.
> *


WHAT ARE YOU ASKING FOR IT SO I CAN SPREAD THE WORD


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Oct 21 2009, 05:36 AM~15420560
> *Whats up Jaime, Whats up StreetFame. I'm thinking about selling the Bomba might put it on CB later this week so if you know anyone that might have an interest let me know.
> *


why are you gonna sell it?


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Raza505

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 21 2009, 09:38 AM~15421977
> *why are you gonna sell it?
> *


May need some money for another project. 
I haven't thought about a price yet.


----------



## gottie




----------



## las_crucez

hell ya rep that NM


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Oct 21 2009, 08:05 PM~15428651
> *hell ya rep that NM
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ~TRU~




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Oct 22 2009, 03:19 AM~15431646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  YOU KNOW HOW STREETFAME DOES IT! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

NEW PAGE BITCHES!


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 21 2009, 08:26 PM~15428208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:h5:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Ese Caqui




----------



## gottie

ttt


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Raza505

Put the Bomba on CB! Let me know if anyone is looking to but
:biggrin: 
http://chevybombs.net/forum/index.php?topic=13883.0


----------



## Raza505

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Oct 26 2009, 05:43 AM~15467303
> *Put the Bomba on CB! Let me know if anyone is  looking to but
> :biggrin:
> http://chevybombs.net/forum/index.php?topic=13883.0
> *


Looking to buy! not but "cant type for shit"


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Oct 26 2009, 06:43 AM~15467303
> *Put the Bomba on CB! Let me know if anyone is  looking to but
> :biggrin:
> http://chevybombs.net/forum/index.php?topic=13883.0
> *


----------



## StreetFame

ttt


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Oct 26 2009, 05:43 AM~15467303
> *Put the Bomba on CB! Let me know if anyone is  looking to but
> :biggrin:
> http://chevybombs.net/forum/index.php?topic=13883.0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

NEW PAGE :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## joesnoops

WHATS CRACKN STREET FAME


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Oct 27 2009, 03:12 PM~15483420
> *WHATS CRACKN STREET FAME
> *


WUT IT IS BRO


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Oct 27 2009, 04:12 PM~15483420
> *WHATS CRACKN STREET FAME
> *


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## joesnoops

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 27 2009, 06:58 PM~15486009
> *WUT IT IS BRO
> *



WHAT IT BE LOC uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## joesnoops

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Oct 28 2009, 12:36 PM~15492929
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Oct 28 2009, 11:36 AM~15492929
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## joesnoops

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Oct 28 2009, 01:16 PM~15493822
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *



YOU GOT THAT RIGHT FOO :loco: :loco: :loco: AND IM ALSO :werd: :werd:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Oct 28 2009, 03:27 PM~15495008
> *YOU GOT THAT RIGHT FOO  :loco:  :loco:  :loco: AND IM ALSO  :werd:  :werd:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## La Fa '08




----------



## joesnoops

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gottie

> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
> [/quote
> :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Oct 29 2009, 08:31 AM~15502054
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Raza505

Whats up Street Fame anything new in the works?


----------



## joesnoops

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Oct 29 2009, 10:53 AM~15503879
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~TRU~

shit works too View My Video


----------



## gottie

:0


> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Oct 29 2009, 08:29 PM~15509636
> *shit works too View My Video
> *


 :0


----------



## ~TRU~

http://tinypic.com/r/2hx9lc0/4


----------



## joesnoops

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 29 2009, 09:41 PM~15510550
> *:0
> :0
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Oct 29 2009, 10:54 PM~15510705
> *http://tinypic.com/r/2hx9lc0/4
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81cut

Dam That fuckin car is insane man^^^ I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Raza505

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Oct 29 2009, 09:54 PM~15510705
> *http://tinypic.com/r/2hx9lc0/4
> *


Sick!


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Oct 29 2009, 10:54 PM~15510705
> *http://tinypic.com/r/2hx9lc0/4
> *


*DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## $$MONSTER$$

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 30 2009, 07:37 AM~15226921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DAM HOMIE THAT A SICK ASS REAR END


----------



## $$MONSTER$$

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 30 2009, 07:31 AM~15226871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DAM THOSE ARE SOME DIRTY ASS A ARMS TOO


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Nov 2 2009, 04:27 PM~15540234
> *DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by $$MONSTER$$+Nov 2 2009, 06:25 PM~15541554-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: DAM HOMIE THAT A SICK ASS REAR END
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-$$MONSTER$$_@Nov 2 2009, 06:26 PM~15541566
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: DAM THOSE ARE SOME DIRTY ASS A ARMS TOO
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## gottie

ttt


----------



## joesnoops

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 3 2009, 08:55 AM~15547615
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chevyman

GOOD WORK THAT SHIT IS HARD AZZ HELL HOMIE KEEP IT UP ,GOTTIE I NEED THE PM BOUT THAT LINCOLN SHIT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

STREETFAME DOIN' THA DAMN THANG


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Nov 3 2009, 09:35 AM~15547942
> *GOOD WORK THAT SHIT IS HARD AZZ HELL HOMIE KEEP IT UP ,GOTTIE I NEED THE PM BOUT THAT LINCOLN SHIT HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


sent


----------



## gottie

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Nov 3 2009, 09:12 AM~15547746
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Nov 3 2009, 09:50 AM~15548064
> *STREETFAME DOIN' THA DAMN THANG
> *


 :werd:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## $$MONSTER$$

TTT


----------



## joesnoops

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 3 2009, 07:00 PM~15553442
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


WHAT IT DO HOMIE uffin: uffin: HOWS THINGS GOING OVER THERE AT STREET FAME  YOU STAYN BUSY JUICE'N UP SOME OF YOUR SICK ASS SET UP'Z THAT YOU DO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Nov 4 2009, 10:38 AM~15559188
> *WHAT IT DO HOMIE  uffin:  uffin: HOWS THINGS GOING OVER THERE AT STREET FAME   YOU STAYN BUSY JUICE'N UP SOME OF YOUR SICK ASS SET UP'Z THAT YOU DO  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


FO SHO HOMIE YOU SHOULD STOP BY SOMETIME AND CHECK OUT OUR NEW PROJECTS


----------



## joesnoops

STREET FAME RIGHT NOW I THINK IS THE BEST HYDRO SHOP IN N.M RIGHT NOW THOSE VATOS DO THE BEST WORK IVE SEEN IN A WHILE !!!!!!!! KEEP THEM BACK BUMPERS HITTEN HOMIES !!!!!!! ORALE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Nov 4 2009, 04:57 PM~15563108
> *STREET FAME RIGHT NOW I THINK IS THE BEST HYDRO SHOP IN N.M RIGHT NOW THOSE VATOS DO THE BEST WORK IVE SEEN IN A WHILE !!!!!!!! KEEP THEM BACK BUMPERS HITTEN HOMIES !!!!!!! ORALE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## joesnoops

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Nov 5 2009, 07:32 AM~15568696
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


HEY PUTO GET YOUR ASS TO WORK :twak: :twak: I KNOW YOU FUCKER GOT A FULL BOARD :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Nov 4 2009, 05:57 PM~15563108
> *STREET FAME RIGHT NOW I THINK IS THE BEST HYDRO SHOP IN N.M RIGHT NOW THOSE VATOS DO THE BEST WORK IVE SEEN IN A WHILE !!!!!!!! KEEP THEM BACK BUMPERS HITTEN HOMIES !!!!!!! ORALE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## $$RON $$

BUMP


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 5 2009, 03:01 PM~15572630
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: WHAT UP BIG AL WHEN YOU COMING TO NM?


----------



## chevyman

GOTTIE WHAT IT DEW YOU FORGOT THE LINCOLN SHIT FOR ME HOMIE I WILL GET AT YOU ASAP


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Nov 5 2009, 09:38 PM~15577815
> *GOTTIE WHAT IT DEW YOU FORGOT THE LINCOLN SHIT FOR ME HOMIE I WILL GET AT YOU ASAP
> *


i will post pics tonight :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW




----------



## gottie

ttt


----------



## 1dreamer3

street fame is the shit no lie foo 
keep up the good work


----------



## 1dreamer3

hopefully my shit turns out like that some day


----------



## joesnoops

WHAT IT DO "STREET FAME"


----------



## joesnoops

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 8 2009, 06:49 PM~15601159
> *ttt
> *


WHATS UP GOTTIE 
 
DO ANY MORE TATS ?? HEY DAWG WE SHOULD TRADE SOME WORK ????


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## $$RON $$




----------



## joesnoops

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Nov 9 2009, 08:21 AM~15605874
> *WHATS UP GOTTIE
> 
> DO ANY MORE TATS ?? HEY DAWG WE SHOULD TRADE SOME WORK ????
> *


FA SHO


----------



## $$MONSTER$$

WHAT UP GOTTI I NEED SOME IMPALA A'S HOMIE 2 INCHERS   TTT


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by $$MONSTER$$_@Nov 9 2009, 06:31 PM~15612671
> *WHAT UP GOTTI I NEED SOME IMPALA A'S HOMIE 2 INCHERS                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      TTT
> *


  lets do this :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Nov 5 2009, 05:06 PM~15574639
> *:wave: WHAT UP BIG AL WHEN YOU COMING TO NM?
> *


----------



## LoudGuitars

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## gottie

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Nov 10 2009, 10:40 PM~15629047
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## joesnoops

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 11 2009, 10:06 PM~15639864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN DAWG YOUR DOING SOME OFF THE HOOK SET UPS :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Raza505

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman

DAME GOTTI MAN YOU BETTER GET AT ME HOMIE IAM GOING TO HIT YOU ON THE HIP TOMMORROW :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

TTT......


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## chevyman

GOOTI BE ON SUM BULSHIT :0 :roflmao: MAN I BEEN BUSY IAM GOING TO HIT YA IN A LITTLE HOMIE


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Nov 16 2009, 11:07 AM~15679422
> *GOTTIE BE ON SUM BULSHIT  :0  :roflmao: MAN I BEEN BUSY IAM GOING TO HIT YA IN A LITTLE HOMIE
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 16 2009, 06:13 PM~15683663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 16 2009, 06:13 PM~15683663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 16 2009, 07:13 PM~15683663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 16 2009, 08:48 PM~15685435
> *
> :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE WHATS NEW :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

STREETFAME ON TOP OF THE GAME! NEW PAGE BITCHES!


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 18 2009, 07:29 PM~15707486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 18 2009, 07:34 PM~15707550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$2,500.00 GETS YOU 2 CHROME PUMPS, SIX BATTS, RACK TO THE FRAME AND INSTALLED


----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 18 2009, 06:31 PM~15707507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## joesnoops

WHAT IT DO STREET FAME  WHATS UP GOTTIE


----------



## joesnoops

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Nov 20 2009, 07:38 AM~15724806
> *:thumbsup:
> *



CLEAN SET UP


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Nov 20 2009, 09:31 AM~15725199
> *WHAT IT DO STREET FAME   WHATS UP GOTTIE
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE... YOU READY FOR SOME JUICE?


----------



## joesnoops

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Nov 20 2009, 09:59 AM~15726013
> *WHAT UP HOMIE... YOU READY FOR SOME JUICE?
> *



NA NOT YET HOMIE STILL GOT ALOT OF WORK TO DO ON MY 65 BUT BEST BELIEVE STREET FAME WILL BE DOING THE JUICE WHEN ITS READY :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## joesnoops

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:nicoderm:


----------



## joesnoops

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Nov 24 2009, 09:45 AM~15765710
> *:nicoderm:
> *



what it do homie


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Nov 24 2009, 09:49 AM~15765749
> *what it do homie
> *


ACTUALLY HAVE WORK.... :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## Raza505

TTT


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 24 2009, 06:53 PM~15770406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 DAM HOMIE! I REMEMBER THAT NIGHT THE BUMPER FELL OFF... THE FUCKER JUST STARTED FALLING APART AFTER THAT!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Nov 25 2009, 11:23 AM~15778106
> *:0 DAM HOMIE! I REMEMBER THAT NIGHT THE BUMPER FELL OFF... THE FUCKER JUST STARTED FALLING APART AFTER THAT!
> *


thats what happens when your on the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 26 2009, 11:02 AM~15788721
> *thats what happens when your on the bumper :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gottie




----------



## joesnoops

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## joesnoops

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:nicoderm:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

TTT..................


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 2 2009, 10:38 PM~15854023
> *TTT..................
> *


What up homie?


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## $$MONSTER$$

WHATS UP HOMIE HOWS THINGS AT THE SHOP GOING


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

Hi, my name is Pablo, i came into the shop about a month ago with my mom lookin for mufflerwork, but then ended up talking to Oscar about a partial frame wrap for a 64 bel-air. You guys told me to hit you up on here, so im just stoppin by to say that you guys been doing some amazing shit here in Burque.
Im happy to know when it comes time, i got resources here near me.

- Pablo

P.S., is those murals at the top of the page here in burque?


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 4 2009, 07:25 PM~15874697
> *Hi, my name is Pablo, i came into the shop about a month ago with my mom lookin for mufflerwork, but then ended up talking to Oscar about a partial frame wrap for a 64 bel-air. You guys told me to hit you up on here, so im just stoppin by to say that you guys been doing some amazing shit here in Burque.
> Im happy to know when it comes time, i got resources here near me.
> 
> - Pablo
> 
> P.S., is those murals at the top of the page here in burque?
> *


THANKS HOMIE WE'LL BE READY WHEN YOU ARE  STREETFAME HYDRAULICS DOIN BIG THINGS IN BURQUE :biggrin:


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:.

TTT uffin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

TTT


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:angry:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Dec 7 2009, 09:25 AM~15897875
> *:angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 7 2009, 12:31 PM~15899832
> *:dunno:
> *


IT'S MONDAY.......AND COLD..... :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Dec 7 2009, 01:40 PM~15900544
> *IT'S MONDAY.......AND COLD..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## Raza505

New Club


----------



## INFULLFX

THAT'S SOME NICE "MAC" PIECES, ARE THEY UP IN ALBUCRAZY HOMIE?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

YOU SHOULD SEE HOW MUCH YOU CAN GET ME SOME 215/55-17 TIRES FOR...


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by INFULLFX_@Dec 8 2009, 11:21 AM~15912338
> *THAT'S SOME NICE "MAC" PIECES, ARE THEY UP IN ALBUCRAZY HOMIE?
> *


some of them are


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Dec 8 2009, 09:54 AM~15911477
> *New Club
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Dec 8 2009, 02:24 PM~15914165
> *YOU SHOULD SEE HOW MUCH YOU CAN GET ME SOME 215/55-17 TIRES FOR...
> *


WILL DO


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2009, 10:14 PM~15920239
> *
> *


 :wave: whats up homie


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

TTT...........


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

ttt


----------



## StreetFame

ttt


----------



## chaio

WHAT UP STREET FAME!!!


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 13 2009, 01:14 PM~15967878
> *WHAT UP STREET FAME!!!
> *


IM THE REAL STREET FAME BEEN OPEN FOR MANY MOONS WE NEED TO TALK BUDDY!!!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 13 2009, 12:38 PM~15968031
> *IM THE REAL STREET FAME BEEN OPEN FOR MANY MOONS WE NEED TO TALK BUDDY!!!
> *


 :uh: you have my # call me


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 13 2009, 01:38 PM~15968031
> *IM THE REAL STREET FAME BEEN OPEN FOR MANY MOONS WE NEED TO TALK BUDDY!!!
> *


DAMN! SHOULD HAVE ASKED 2PAC FOR THE RIGHTS TO THE SONG BEFORE HE DIED TOO LOL OR AT LEAST THATS WHERE I GOT THE TERM STREETFAME. IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE CALL THE SHOP MY NUMBERS LISTED IN MY SIGNATURE


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

THE "REAL" STREETFAME BITCHES! :biggrin:


----------



## joesnoops




----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Dec 16 2009, 10:01 AM~15997487
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



SUP ROBERT?


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 16 2009, 09:09 AM~15997536
> *SUP ROBERT?
> *


WORKIN....WHAT'S UP WITH YOU


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Dec 16 2009, 12:20 PM~15998575
> *WORKIN....WHAT'S UP WITH YOU
> *



TRYING TO GET THIS GLASS HOUSE OUTTA HERE! ALMOST DONE, SHE'S A BAD ASS COME CHECK IT OUT BEFORE I SEND IT OUT OF HERE! PICS SHORTLY


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 17 2009, 12:31 PM~16010143
> *TRYING TO GET THIS GLASS HOUSE OUTTA HERE!  ALMOST DONE, SHE'S A BAD ASS COME CHECK IT OUT BEFORE I SEND IT OUT OF HERE! PICS SHORTLY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## La Fa '08




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## joesnoops

WHATS UP STREET FAME ??? WHATS THE LATEST AND GREATEST WITH YOU VATOS ????


----------



## INFULLFX

YOU KNOW ANY ADDRESSES FOR THE MAC PIECES I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE PICS OF EM NEXT TIME I VISIT MY PRIMOS/PRIMAS IN BURQUE...I STAY IN FARMINGTON.

BY THE WAY WHAT KIND OF SLOW DOWNS YOU GOT HOMIE?


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Dec 22 2009, 09:20 AM~16056431
> *WHATS UP STREET FAME ??? WHATS THE LATEST AND GREATEST WITH YOU VATOS ????
> *


WORKIN' ESE! TRYING TO MAKE SOME MONEY, YOU KNOW... AND YOU? HOW'S BUSINESS?


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## joesnoops

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 22 2009, 09:28 AM~16056880
> *WORKIN' ESE!  TRYING TO MAKE SOME MONEY, YOU KNOW... AND YOU?  HOW'S BUSINESS?
> *


I HEAR YOU ON THAT !!!!!! FUCK WORK IS SLOW LIKE FUCK UP IN THIS BITCH :angry:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Dec 23 2009, 01:07 PM~16069196
> *I HEAR YOU ON THAT !!!!!! FUCK WORK IS SLOW LIKE FUCK UP IN THIS BITCH  :angry:
> *


 :tears: SOMEBODY CALL THE WHAMBULANCE..... :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Dec 23 2009, 03:53 PM~16070638
> *:tears: SOMEBODY CALL THE WHAMBULANCE..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## gottie

ttt


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 14 2009, 10:16 AM~15976046
> *THE "REAL" STREETFAME BITCHES!  :biggrin:
> *


IM THE REAL STREET FAME IT STARTED IN SD DONT GET IT TWISTED!!!!
WE GOTTA HOP!! :0 :0 :0 STREET FAME SD THE TRUTH!! NEVER CHIPPEN EVEN ON OUR BAD DAYS!


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 29 2009, 11:05 PM~16128668
> *IM THE REAL STREET FAME IT STARTED IN SD DONT GET IT TWISTED!!!!
> WE GOTTA HOP!! :0  :0  :0  STREET FAME SD THE TRUTH!! NEVER CHIPPEN EVEN ON OUR BAD DAYS!
> *


 :uh: LIKE I SAID HOMIE, YOU MUST HAVE GOT THE RIGHTS FROM 2 PAC BEFORE HE DIED :roflmao: :roflmao: CHECK IT OUT GOOGLE STREETFAME SEE WHAT YOU GET  

AS FAR AS A HOP, I'M DOWN LETS DO THIS! BRING YOUR DOUBLE, AND I'LL SMASH YOU WITH MY SINGLE :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 08:23 AM~16132482
> *:uh: LIKE I SAID HOMIE, YOU MUST HAVE GOT THE RIGHTS FROM 2 PAC BEFORE HE DIED :roflmao:  :roflmao: CHECK IT OUT GOOGLE STREETFAME SEE WHAT YOU GET
> 
> AS FAR AS A HOP, I'M DOWN LETS DO THIS!  BRING YOUR DOUBLE, AND I'LL SMASH YOU WITH MY SINGLE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 CHAIO DONT BE A WEENIE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 09:23 AM~16132482
> *:uh: LIKE I SAID HOMIE, YOU MUST HAVE GOT THE RIGHTS FROM 2 PAC BEFORE HE DIED :roflmao:  :roflmao: CHECK IT OUT GOOGLE STREETFAME SEE WHAT YOU GET
> 
> AS FAR AS A HOP, I'M DOWN LETS DO THIS!  BRING YOUR DOUBLE, AND I'LL SMASH YOU WITH MY SINGLE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 30 2009, 05:11 PM~16136286
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 10:23 AM~16132482
> *:uh: LIKE I SAID HOMIE, YOU MUST HAVE GOT THE RIGHTS FROM 2 PAC BEFORE HE DIED :roflmao:  :roflmao: CHECK IT OUT GOOGLE STREETFAME SEE WHAT YOU GET
> 
> AS FAR AS A HOP, I'M DOWN LETS DO THIS!  BRING YOUR DOUBLE, AND I'LL SMASH YOU WITH MY SINGLE  :biggrin:
> *


LETS DO THIS WITH YOUR STUCK ASS REGAL!!!! STREET FAME SAN DIEGO


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 06:30 PM~16138202
> *WHEN AND WHERE???? NEW YEARS MAJESTIC PICNIC?????? :0 :0 *


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2009, 08:48 PM~16138390
> *THAT SOUNDS GOOD LETS SEE IF THIS WANNA BE STREET FAMER COMES OUT TO PLAY WITH THE REAL BIG DOGGZ*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 06:55 PM~16138479
> * :0 :0 :0     STREET FAME NAME IS ON THE LINE!!!!! :0  </span>*


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2009, 09:17 PM~16138738
> *<span style='color:blue'>HELL NO ITS NOT!!! HES GONNA GET HIS CHIPPEN ASS WORE OUT LIKE A VEGAS PROSTITUTE.!!!! ILL HOP HIM FOR THE NAME!!! IM DOWN FUCK IT!! *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 07:23 PM~16138809
> *DAMMMM LIKE THAT!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: WHO WILL WIN?????????  </span>*


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 09:23 PM~16138809
> *HELL NO ITS NOT!!! HES GONNA GET HIS CHIPPEN ASS WORE OUT LIKE A VEGAS PROSTITUTE.!!!!  ILL HOP HIM FOR THE NAME!!! IM DOWN FUCK IT!!
> *




SINGLE PUMP? OR CANT TAG BUMPER WITHOUT BEING A DOUBLE? OR SHALL I JUST BUST YOUR ASS WITH THE GBODY DOUBLE DOING 100+

HOMIE YOU CALLED ME OUT SO OBVIOUSLY MY NUTS ARE ON YOUR MIND... SO IF YOU WANT TO HOP LETS DO THIS BUT WE MEET HALF WAY ON THE STREETS AFTER PHOENIX!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 08:23 PM~16138809
> *HELL NO ITS NOT!!! HES GONNA GET HIS CHIPPEN ASS WORE OUT LIKE A VEGAS PROSTITUTE.!!!!  ILL HOP HIM FOR THE NAME!!! IM DOWN FUCK IT!!
> *



:roflmao: YOUR A CLOWN !! LIKE WERE GONA DRIVE OUT THERE :uh: YOUR THE ONE WITH THE MOUTH SO IF YOU WANT TO GET SERVED COME OUT HERE :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

:nicoderm:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE

hno:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 09:54 PM~16139187
> *SINGLE PUMP? OR CANT TAG BUMPER WITHOUT BEING A DOUBLE?  OR SHALL I JUST BUST YOUR ASS WITH THE GBODY DOUBLE DOING 100+
> 
> HOMIE YOU CALLED ME OUT SO OBVIOUSLY MY NUTS ARE ON YOUR MIND... SO IF YOU WANT TO HOP LETS DO THIS BUT WE MEET HALF WAY ON THE STREETS AFTER PHOENIX!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TRY 115 PLUS EASY WITH A REAL CAR!!! NOT NO G BODY BEARLY HITTEN 103 HOPE YOUR READY CLOWN!!


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2009, 09:56 PM~16139215
> *:roflmao: YOUR A CLOWN !!  LIKE WERE GONA DRIVE OUT THERE  :uh: YOUR THE ONE WITH THE MOUTH SO IF YOU WANT TO GET SERVED COME OUT HERE :biggrin:
> *


GET SERVED WTF HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

we want 2 c videos :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 30 2009, 10:28 PM~16139716
> *we want 2 c videos  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SMuV87vMqY here you go homie this how san diego gets down!!!! 113!!! that was in october its all brand new now


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 09:30 PM~16139745
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SMuV87vMqY  here you go homie this how san diego gets down!!!!  113!!!  that was in october its all brand new now
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 30 2009, 10:32 PM~16139772
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ITS CLEARING 115 NOW EASY!!! AND COMES RIGHT BACK DOWN!!! OG STREET FAME CUSTOMS.........


----------



## fesboogie

Im not taking no sides, but anyone that has seen a Truucha DVD knows that Chaio has been puttin' it down for Street Fame S.D. for a minute...  
I don't know how long Street Fame N.M. has been puttin' it down so like I said im not takin' sides...


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

any videos of the streetfame in nm


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 30 2009, 10:38 PM~16139881
> *any videos of the streetfame in  nm
> *


NOPE!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 09:40 PM~16139915
> *NOPE!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i found one but i better let them post it up


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 30 2009, 10:41 PM~16139942
> *i found one but   i better let them post it up
> *


I GOT MORE HOLD ON!


----------



## chaio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfM7GtOLXkg


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 10:46 PM~16140025
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfM7GtOLXkg
> *


MALIBU SMALLEST G BODY HITTEN OVER 105 EASY!!!!


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 09:46 PM~16140025
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfM7GtOLXkg
> *


do it again


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

got it


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 30 2009, 10:50 PM~16140084
> *do it again
> *


IT AINT WORKEN? YOU CANT WATCH IT??


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 09:46 PM~16140025
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfM7GtOLXkg
> *


and going and going :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 10:30 PM~16139745
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SMuV87vMqY  here you go homie this how san diego gets down!!!!  113!!!  that was in october its all brand new now
> *


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 30 2009, 10:52 PM~16140127
> *and going and going  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ITS NOTHING WE THE REAL STREET FAME ALL DAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 10:26 PM~16139672
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: TRY 115 PLUS  EASY WITH A REAL CAR!!!  NOT NO G BODY BEARLY HITTEN 103 HOPE YOUR READY CLOWN!!
> *




DAMMIT CHAMP ITS FUNNY CUZ IVE NEVER SEEN YOU DO THOSE KIND OF INCHES... MAYBE YOUR THINKING OF HAPPY CUZ HES ALWAYS BUSTIN YOUR ASS

BUT IF YOU WANT TO HOP WELL DO IT HERE OR IN PHOENIX... NOW KICK ROCKS OUT OF MY FORUM! :uh:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 09:54 PM~16140158
> *ITS NOTHING WE THE REAL STREET FAME ALL DAY!! :biggrin:
> *


nm got some nice cars too


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 10:56 PM~16140190
> *DAMMIT CHAMP ITS FUNNY CUZ IVE NEVER SEEN YOU DO THOSE KIND OF INCHES... MAYBE YOUR THINKING OF HAPPY CUZ HES ALWAYS BUSTIN YOUR ASS
> 
> BUT IF YOU WANT TO HOP WELL DO IT HERE OR IN PHOENIX... NOW KICK ROCKS OUT OF MY FORUM! :uh:
> *



 I SEE YOU GETTING MAD HUH CHIPPER I WAS BANGEN THE BUMPER BEFORE YOU HAD A SHOP SLICK .... GET OVER IT YOU CHOOSED THE WRONG NAME .... DONT GET MAD AT ME CUZ YOU CAN DO IT!!!! AND ME AND HAPPY HAVENT JUMPED YET DO YOUR HOME WORK....!!!!!!!!


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 10:40 PM~16139915
> *NOPE!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


COME BUST MY ASS THEN HATER... YOUR ALL UP ON OUR NUTS... ON MY MYSPACE AND OUR FORUM... IN VEGAS ASKING ABOUT US... DON'T WORRY HOMIE I DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT YOU IF YOU WANT MY AUTOGRAPH ILL SEND IT TO YOU SO DONT TRIP


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 11:04 PM~16140322
> *COME BUST MY ASS THEN HATER... YOUR ALL UP ON OUR NUTS... ON MY MYSPACE AND OUR FORUM... IN VEGAS ASKING ABOUT US... DON'T WORRY HOMIE I DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT YOU IF YOU WANT MY AUTOGRAPH ILL SEND IT TO YOU SO DONT TRIP
> *


MY CUZEN TOLD ME ABOUT YOU CHIPPERS NO HATERS YOU JUST ANOTHER SUCKA TRYEN TO TAKE A GOOD NAME AND RUN IT TO THE GROUND!!! SHOW ME SOMETHING N M SHOW ME SOME HOPPERS!!!!100 + THE ONLY 100 PLUS YOU GOT IS ON YOUR MEASURING TAPE!!!!


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 11:01 PM~16140262
> * I SEE YOU GETTING MAD HUH CHIPPER I WAS BANGEN THE BUMPER BEFORE YOU HAD A SHOP SLICK  .... GET OVER IT YOU CHOOSED  THE WRONG NAME ....  DONT GET MAD AT ME CUZ YOU CAN DO IT!!!!  AND ME AND HAPPY HAVENT JUMPED YET DO YOUR HOME WORK....!!!!!!!!
> *


I AINT MAD JUST AMUSED BY YOUR HATING 

IF YOU WANT TO HOP LETS DO THIS JUST STOP FLAPPIN' YOUR LIPS AND LETS LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING


----------



## San Diego 619

STREET FAME SAN DIEGO GOT THIS SHIT ON LOCK END OF STORY WHAAAAT


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 11:09 PM~16140432
> *I AINT MAD JUST AMUSED BY YOUR HATING
> 
> IF YOU WANT TO HOP LETS DO THIS JUST STOP FLAPPIN' YOUR LIPS AND LETS LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING
> *


WE WILL BE IN LA YOU KNOW THE NEW YEARS MAJESTICS HOP ITS ON THE THIRD!!!! LET ME KNOW IF YOUR READY ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 10:12 PM~16140482
> *WE WILL BE IN LA YOU KNOW THE NEW YEARS MAJESTICS HOP  ITS ON THE THIRD!!!!  LET ME KNOW IF YOUR READY ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 WHAT IT DO CHAIO :biggrin:


----------



## bumberent

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Dec 30 2009, 10:11 PM~16140468
> *STREET FAME SAN DIEGO GOT THIS SHIT ON LOCK END OF STORY WHAAAAT
> *


 :biggrin: X1000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Dec 30 2009, 10:13 PM~16140504
> *:biggrin: X1000000000000000000000000000000000
> *


AMEN!  
THESE STREET FAME DUDES IN NEW MEX OR SOME SHIT THINK THEY DOING SOMETHING BUT MAYB THEY R DOIN SOME INCHES STANDING UP
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Dec 30 2009, 11:13 PM~16140504
> *:biggrin: X1000000000000000000000000000000000
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 11:06 PM~16140371
> *MY CUZEN TOLD ME ABOUT YOU CHIPPERS NO HATERS YOU JUST ANOTHER SUCKA TRYEN TO TAKE A GOOD NAME AND RUN IT TO THE GROUND!!!    SHOW ME SOMETHING N M SHOW ME SOME HOPPERS!!!!100 + THE ONLY 100 PLUS YOU GOT IS ON YOUR MEASURING TAPE!!!!
> *


THIS IS GETTING OLD HOMIE KINDA LIKE YOU... OLD NEWS. I THINK ITS TIME FOR THE NEW GENERATION TO TAKE OVER... AND IF YOU DONT LIKE IT THEN YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Dec 30 2009, 11:15 PM~16140533
> *AMEN!
> THESE STREET FAME DUDES IN NEW MEX OR SOME SHIT THINK THEY DOING SOMETHING BUT MAYB THEY R DOIN SOME INCHES STANDING UP
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


STAND UP CARS STOPED AROUND 2004 :0 :0


----------



## bumberent

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Dec 30 2009, 10:15 PM~16140533
> *AMEN!
> THESE STREET FAME DUDES IN NEW MEX OR SOME SHIT THINK THEY DOING SOMETHING BUT MAYB THEY R DOIN SOME INCHES STANDING UP
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *




AHAAHAHHAH CAN U SAY STUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK HAHAH 

I WANA SEE A VIDEO OF A CAR OVER 95'' COMING BACK DOWN FROM NM


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 10:16 PM~16140556
> *THIS IS GETTING OLD HOMIE KINDA LIKE YOU... OLD NEWS. I THINK ITS TIME FOR THE NEW GENERATION TO TAKE OVER... AND IF YOU DONT LIKE IT THEN YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO :biggrin:
> *


IM IN HERE 19 YRS OLD WITH A CAR WE GOT THOSE GENERATIONS TOO :buttkick:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 11:16 PM~16140556
> *THIS IS GETTING OLD HOMIE KINDA LIKE YOU... OLD NEWS. I THINK ITS TIME FOR THE NEW GENERATION TO TAKE OVER... AND IF YOU DONT LIKE IT THEN YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO :biggrin:
> *


HA HA IM ONLY 25 OLD MAN QUIT THE OLD MAN JOKES THATS OLD!!!!! JUST LIKE YOU AND YOUR STAND UP CARS!!!


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Dec 30 2009, 11:11 PM~16140468
> *STREET FAME SAN DIEGO GOT THIS SHIT ON LOCK END OF STORY WHAAAAT
> *


UNTIL I GET BEAT HOMIE SF NEW MEXICO ON TOP OF THIS GAME! AS FOR YOUR ASS I DONT GIVE A FUCK. STEP UP OR SHUT UP. COME GET SOME IN BURQUE!


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 10:19 PM~16140604
> *HA HA IM ONLY 25 OLD MAN QUIT THE OLD MAN JOKES THATS OLD!!!!!  JUST LIKE YOU AND YOUR STAND UP CARS!!!
> *


HAHAHA THAT REGAL IS STANDING UP IN HIS PIC NAME IF NOT CAN WE C VIDEOS OR DO U NOT HAVE CAMARAS OR SOMETHING


----------



## bumberent

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 10:19 PM~16140604
> *HA HA IM ONLY 25 OLD MAN QUIT THE OLD MAN JOKES THATS OLD!!!!!  JUST LIKE YOU AND YOUR STAND UP CARS!!!
> *




hahahaha I WAS JUST GETTING TO TAT,,,, HAHAHA UR A YOUNG , HAHAHA


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 10:20 PM~16140620
> *UNTIL I GET BEAT HOMIE SF NEW MEXICO ON TOP OF THIS GAME! AS FOR YOUR ASS I DONT GIVE A FUCK. STEP UP OR SHUT UP. COME GET SOME IN BURQUE!
> *


DO U GUYS HAVE NE THING OVER 100
OR NOT


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Dec 30 2009, 10:20 PM~16140627
> *hahahaha  I WAS JUST GETTING TO TAT,,,, HAHAHA UR A YOUNG  , HAHAHA
> *


YES SIR YOUNGSTER
REPPIN ALLDAY EVERYDAY


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 10:20 PM~16140620
> *UNTIL I GET BEAT HOMIE SF NEW MEXICO ON TOP OF THIS GAME! AS FOR YOUR ASS I DONT GIVE A FUCK. STEP UP OR SHUT UP. COME GET SOME IN BURQUE!
> *


VIDEOS???


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 11:19 PM~16140604
> *HA HA IM ONLY 25 OLD MAN QUIT THE OLD MAN JOKES THATS OLD!!!!!  JUST LIKE YOU AND YOUR STAND UP CARS!!!
> *


YEAH IT SHOWS SON YOU ACT YOUR AGE FOR SURE. SO ARE YOU COMING TO NM TO GET YOUR ASS SERVED?


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 11:23 PM~16140668
> *YEAH IT SHOWS SON YOU ACT YOUR AGE FOR SURE. SO ARE YOU COMING TO NM TO GET YOUR ASS SERVED?
> *


http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj117/ELCUSCO1/?action=view&current=P1000972.flv


----------



## fesboogie

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: fesboogie, San Diego 619, Eddie$Money, gottie, dubfrnic, StreetFame, bumberent, matdogg
Topic gettin' good!!!


----------



## bumberent

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Dec 30 2009, 10:21 PM~16140642
> *DO U GUYS HAVE NE THING OVER 100
> OR NOT
> *




I DONT EVEN THINK THEY HAVE A CAMERA  

VIDEOS ? PROVE US WRONG


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Dec 30 2009, 11:22 PM~16140657
> *VIDEOS???
> *


CHECK IN THE MORNING I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST OFF MY iPHONE SON


----------



## San Diego 619

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z9vIvwgNwM
WOW IS THAT STREET FAME CUSTOMS SAN DIEGO
now quit it with that standup regal


----------



## bumberent

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 10:24 PM~16140691
> *CHECK IN THE MORNING I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST OFF MY iPHONE SON
> *



R U WE GONA C SOMETHING OVER 100'' COMING BACK DOWN??? :dunno:


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 10:24 PM~16140691
> *CHECK IN THE MORNING I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST OFF MY iPHONE SON
> *


sucks for u until tomorrow morning watch my video cuz i doubt u gonna be able to sleep after :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio




----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 11:26 PM~16140723
> *
> *


HA HA HA WTF IS THIS OMG!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 10:26 PM~16140723
> *
> *


WOW ILL GIVE U A STROOOOOOOONG........................

35 INCHES UR RIGHT WE ARE SCARED HAHAHAA


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Dec 30 2009, 11:26 PM~16140719
> *R U WE GONA C SOMETHING OVER 100'' COMING BACK DOWN??? :dunno:
> *


SON DO YOU EVEN HAVE A HOPPER? NO? THEN STOP CHEERLEADING! :uh:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 11:29 PM~16140755
> *SON DO YOU EVEN HAVE A HOPPER? NO? THEN STOP CHEERLEADING! :uh:
> *


YOU CALL THAT A MAD HOPPER WOW YOU DOING BAD!!


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Dec 30 2009, 10:28 PM~16140747
> *WOW ILL GIVE U A STROOOOOOOONG........................
> 
> 35 INCHES UR RIGHT WE ARE ACARED HAHAHAA
> *


I WILL NEVER BUY THAT PISTON PUMP IT IS THE BOTTOM OF THE LINE PUMP
O YEAH BUT DONT GET MAD CUZ THOSE 35 U JUS DID IN THAT REGAL ARE VERY STRONG


----------



## bumberent

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> O JESUS !!!!!!!!!! HE HIT THE SWITCH 19 TIMES !!!!!!!!!! AND DID LIKE 50 ''
> 
> 
> HEY CHAIO WAT DOES MY RED REGAL SINGLE PUMP TAT U BUILT HIT IN 3 LICKS ? 65'' ?


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 11:26 PM~16140723
> *
> *


HA HA THATS OLD SON... COME GET SOME THEN


----------



## chaio

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> O JESUS !!!!!!!!!! HE HIT THE SWITCH 19 TIMES !!!!!!!!!! AND DID LIKE 50 ''
> HEY CHAIO WAT DOES MY RED REGAL SINGLE PUMP TAT U BUILT HIT IN 3 LICKS ? 65'' ?
> 
> 
> 
> EASY ON 13s SMALL TIRES AND IT DRIVES !!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## San Diego 619

NOOOOOO UR TRIPPIN IT DOES 66 LOL


----------



## StreetFame

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> O JESUS !!!!!!!!!! HE HIT THE SWITCH 19 TIMES !!!!!!!!!! AND DID LIKE 50 ''
> HEY CHAIO WAT DOES MY RED REGAL SINGLE PUMP TAT U BUILT HIT IN 3 LICKS ? 65'' ?
> 
> 
> 
> PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS THEN
Click to expand...


----------



## San Diego 619

u really want us to go over there for that please.........


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 11:33 PM~16140817
> *PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS THEN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I HOPE YOU DONT GOT A STREET FAME STICKER ON THAT CHIPPER HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 10:31 PM~16140789
> *HA HA THATS OLD SON... COME GET SOME THEN
> *


fuck these CLOWNS homie lets see them come get some


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2009, 11:35 PM~16140845
> *fuck these CLOWNS homie lets see them come get some
> *


HONESTLY ITS A WAIST OF TIME I THOUGHT THE REAL STREET FAME WAS GOING TO HAVE SOME REAL COMPITITION!!!


----------



## bumberent

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 10:33 PM~16140817
> *PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS THEN
> *



IF U POST ANYTHING DOING OVER 90 COMING DOWN , I WILL BEAT U ANYTHING , STREET FAME SAN DIEGO STAYS ON THE TOP , IT WILL  NOT BE A GAMBLE IT WILL BE AN EASY WIN ,,


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2009, 10:35 PM~16140845
> *fuck these CLOWNS homie lets see them come get some
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M120tug_8bY
her ill leave the counting part to u chippers :rant:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Dec 30 2009, 11:33 PM~16140818
> *u really want us to go over there for that please.........
> *


LIKE I SAID WTF DO YOU HAVE? I'LL ME YOU GUYS HALF WAY AND YOU CAN "SERVE" ME


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Dec 30 2009, 10:37 PM~16140866
> *<span style='color:blue'>IT WILL BE A WAITS OF TIME
> *


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Dec 30 2009, 11:37 PM~16140868
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M120tug_8bY
> her ill leave the counting part to u chippers  :rant:
> *


AND THAT WAS A LONG TIME AGO LONG LONG LONG TIME AGO!!!!!!!


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 11:35 PM~16140839
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I HOPE YOU DONT GOT A STREET FAME STICKER ON THAT CHIPPER HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YEAH I DID BACK THEN IT SAID STREETFAME SAN DIEGO :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 10:37 PM~16140864
> *HONESTLY ITS A WAIST OF TIME I THOUGHT THE REAL STREET FAME WAS GOING TO HAVE SOME REAL COMPITITION!!!
> *


STOP RUNNING YOUR MOUTH FOOL IF YOU WANT SOME COME GET IT :0


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 10:39 PM~16140884
> *LIKE I SAID WTF DO YOU HAVE? I'LL ME YOU GUYS HALF WAY AND YOU CAN "SERVE" ME
> *


I HAVE A SUUUPER CLEAN REGAL BUT IT DOESNT JUMP LIKE YOURS THATS THE DIFFERENCE CANDY PATTERNS AND ALL THAT SHIT DRIVING TOO....I THINK THE BEST THING IN UR WHITE REGAL IS PROBABLY THE WEIGHT LOL


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 11:40 PM~16140901
> *YEAH I DID BACK THEN IT SAID STREETFAME N M..  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gottie

View My Video


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 11:39 PM~16140890
> *AND THAT WAS A LONG TIME AGO LONG LONG LONG TIME AGO!!!!!!!
> *


K CHAMP ILL SEE YOU SOON


----------



## gottie

> K CHAMP ILL SEE YOU SOON
> THEY WOLNT SHOW UP


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2009, 10:41 PM~16140919
> *View My Video
> *


I KNEW THAT U GUYS WOULD CALL 100 INCHES HAHAHA
QUIIIIIIIIIIIT IIIIIIIIT


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2009, 11:41 PM~16140919
> *View My Video
> *


YOU CANT BE SERIOUS BRO 12 LICKS AND A BUMPER TAP!!!!!! hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Dec 30 2009, 11:43 PM~16140947
> *I KNEW THAT U GUYS WOULD CALL 100 INCHES HAHAHA
> QUIIIIIIIIIIIT IIIIIIIIT
> *


NEVER SAID 100 SAID 90 INCH SINGLE. WHERE'S YOUR 90 INCH SINGLE SON


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 10:44 PM~16140953
> *YOU CANT BE SERIOUS BRO 12 LICKS AND A BUMPER TAP!!!!!!  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


taaaaaap


----------



## bumberent

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 10:45 PM~16140974
> *NEVER SAID 100 SAID 90 INCH SINGLE. WHERE'S YOUR 90 INCH SINGLE SON
> *


TAT VIDEO WAS 90?????????????????????????????


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 10:45 PM~16140974
> *NEVER SAID 100 SAID 90 INCH SINGLE. WHERE'S YOUR 90 INCH SINGLE SON
> *


90 inches baby shiiiiit


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 11:45 PM~16140974
> *NEVER SAID 100 SAID 90 INCH SINGLE. WHERE'S YOUR 90 INCH SINGLE SON
> *


NEGATIVE!!! MORE LIKE MAYBE 70!!!! ON A GOOD DAY!!!!!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 10:47 PM~16141013
> *NEGATIVE!!!  MORE LIKE MAYBE 70!!!! ON A GOOD DAY!!!!!
> *


THEN YOU SHOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM COMING OUT HERE TO SERVE US SO PUT OR SHUT UP :dunno:


----------



## San Diego 619

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txqiwrbYGrs
were gonna leave u guys fucked up like this stitches after we rip u a new asshole buddy


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Dec 30 2009, 10:50 PM~16141043
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txqiwrbYGrs
> were gonna leave u guys fucked up like this stitches after we rip u a new asshole buddy
> *


u wont know if its a dream or real life but it will be real sorry to break u the news now that ur awake :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 11:47 PM~16141013
> *NEGATIVE!!!  MORE LIKE MAYBE 70!!!! ON A GOOD DAY!!!!!
> *


 :uh: SURE SON... SHOW ME VIDEO OF YOUR SINGLE DOING 70 AT LEAST


----------



## bumberent

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Dec 30 2009, 10:50 PM~16141043
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txqiwrbYGrs
> were gonna leave u guys fucked up like this stitches after we rip u a new asshole buddy
> *



WERES STEFFON ? U KNOW HEL POST LIKE 20 VIDEOS ON HERE ????


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Dec 30 2009, 10:51 PM~16141052
> *u wont know if its a dream or real life but it will be real sorry to break u the news now that ur awake :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


put that loss in ur mouth and swallow it


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Dec 30 2009, 10:50 PM~16141043
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txqiwrbYGrs
> were gonna leave u guys fucked up like this stitches after we rip u a new asshole buddy
> *


thats fucked up homie hittin below the belt :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Dec 30 2009, 11:52 PM~16141062
> *put that loss in ur mouth and swallow it
> *


YOU AINT SERVIN SHIT FOOL YOU BETTER BRING SOME CASH! WHEN CAN WE EXPECT YOU LADIES? OR IS THIS ALL TALK?


----------



## gottie

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 1 2009, 09:45 PM~15245639
> *AS LONG AS U GUYS KEEP HOLDING THAT STREET FAME SHIT DOWN WE ALL GOOD        STREET FAME DAYGO... :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD HOMIES
> *


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 30 2009, 10:53 PM~16141072
> *thats fucked up homie  hittin below the belt  :biggrin:
> *


sorry make a long story short ur gonna lose get used to it thats how its gonna b n thats how it is well goodnight guys and remember STREET FAME SAN DIEGO


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2009, 10:55 PM~16141093
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


TRIIIIIIIIIIX
ITS ALL BAD


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 10:51 PM~16141053
> *:uh: SURE SON... SHOW ME VIDEO OF YOUR SINGLE DOING 70 AT LEAST
> *


OK


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2009, 11:55 PM~16141093
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


YEAH I SAID THAT!!!! BUT MAN WHEN I SEEN SOME OF THE CARS YOU GUYS HAD IDK STREET FAME MEANS HOT SHIT HOT CARS WHEN PEOPLE SEE A STREET FAME STICKER ON A CAR OUT HERE THEY WONT PULL UP... THATS HOW IT SHOULD BE OUT THERE!!!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Dec 30 2009, 10:55 PM~16141100
> *sorry make a long story short ur gonna lose get used to it thats how its gonna b n thats how it is well goodnight guys and remember STREET **** SAN DIEGO
> *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2009, 11:55 PM~16141093
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


YEAH HOMIE THAT WAS BEFORE VEGAS! AFTER HE PEEPED OUT HATER PROOF... HE WAS HATIN' LMAO


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 10:58 PM~16141128
> *YEAH I SAID THAT!!!! BUT MAN WHEN I SEEN SOME OF THE CARS YOU GUYS HAD    IDK      STREET FAME MEANS HOT SHIT HOT CARS WHEN PEOPLE SEE A STREET FAME STICKER ON A CAR OUT HERE THEY WONT PULL UP... THATS HOW IT SHOULD BE OUT THERE!!!
> *


WHO SAID ITS ANY DIFFRENT OUT HERE


----------



## San Diego 619

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 10:59 PM~16141141
> *YEAH HOMIE THAT WAS BEFORE VEGAS!  AFTER HE PEEPED OUT HATER PROOF... HE WAS HATIN' LMAO
> *


HE SAYS HES FROM THE CITY OF HATERS......I CAN TELL


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 31 2009, 12:01 AM~16141168
> *HE SAYS HES FROM THE CITY OF HATERS......I CAN TELL
> *


YEAH IT RUBBED OFF ON ME!!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 11:02 PM~16141178
> *YEAH IT RUBBED OFF ON ME!!
> *


NO SHIT


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 11:58 PM~16141128
> *YEAH I SAID THAT!!!! BUT MAN WHEN I SEEN SOME OF THE CARS YOU GUYS HAD    IDK      STREET FAME MEANS HOT SHIT HOT CARS WHEN PEOPLE SEE A STREET FAME STICKER ON A CAR OUT HERE THEY WONT PULL UP... THATS HOW IT SHOULD BE OUT THERE!!!
> *


NEVER SAID IT WASNT LIKE THAT OUT HERE HOMIE... YOU'VE SEEN OUR WORK IN PERSON SO STOP HATIN'. AS FAR AS IM CONCERNED WERE FAMILY BUT IF THIS IS MORE THAN HOP TALK... WERE DONE TALKIN


----------



## San Diego 619

View My Video
single pump


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Dec 31 2009, 12:04 AM~16141211
> *View My Video
> single pump
> *


CANT SEE IT CUZEN!!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Dec 30 2009, 10:40 PM~16140906
> *I HAVE A SUUUPER CLEAN REGAL BUT IT DOESNT JUMP LIKE YOURS THATS THE DIFFERENCE CANDY PATTERNS AND ALL THAT SHIT DRIVING TOO....I THINK THE BEST THING IN UR WHITE REGAL IS PROBABLY THE WEIGHT LOL
> *


HOMIE WE HOP CARS WITH VANDERSLICE PAINT JOBS







REAL CANDY PATTERNS


----------



## Pueblo Viejo




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 11:05 PM~16141225
> *CANT SEE IT CUZEN!!
> *


MAYBE 60 HOMIE IF THAT


----------



## San Diego 619

View My Video


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 31 2009, 12:08 AM~16141276
> *MAYBE 60 HOMIE IF THAT
> *


MORE LIKE 78 DRIVING EVERYWERE!!


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 31 2009, 12:06 AM~16141247
> *HOMIE WE HOP CARS WITH VANDERSLICE PAINT JOBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REAL CANDY PATTERNS
> *


CHAIO DONT SEE THAT HOMIE HES BLINDED BY THE HATE IN HIS EYES :biggrin:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 31 2009, 12:06 AM~16141247
> *HOMIE WE HOP CARS WITH VANDERSLICE PAINT JOBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REAL CANDY PATTERNS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Dec 30 2009, 11:07 PM~16141262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


niiiice video that over 100 too


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 11:08 PM~16141296
> *MORE LIKE 78 DRIVING EVERYWERE!!
> *


SURE DUDE


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2009, 11:06 PM~16141247
> *HOMIE WE HOP CARS WITH VANDERSLICE PAINT JOBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REAL CANDY PATTERNS
> *



we got those too


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 11:09 PM~16141305
> *CHAIO DONT SEE THAT HOMIE HES BLINDED BY THE HATE IN HIS EYES :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Dec 30 2009, 11:11 PM~16141349
> *we got those too
> *


YEA I CAN SEE THAT ON YOUR AVITAR


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Dec 31 2009, 12:11 AM~16141349
> *we got those too
> *


WHAT YOUR AVITAR? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 31 2009, 12:14 AM~16141420
> *WHAT YOUR AVITAR?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


the same u got on urs!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Dec 30 2009, 11:15 PM~16141428
> *the same u got on urs!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PORKY SD

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2009, 10:06 PM~16141247
> *HOMIE WE HOP CARS WITH VANDERSLICE PAINT JOBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REAL CANDY PATTERNS
> *



YOU THINK YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE HOPPING WITH NICE PAINTS??????


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by PORKY SD_@Dec 31 2009, 12:18 AM~16141463
> *
> YOU THINK YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE HOPPING WITH NICE PAINTS??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NOW THATS A NICE ASS PAINT REAL CANDY REAL GOLD LEAF NOT THE STICKER ONE LIKE NM


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

street fame built the set up^^^^^^^


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by PORKY SD_@Dec 30 2009, 11:18 PM~16141463
> *
> YOU THINK YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE HOPPING WITH NICE PAINTS??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DOSE YOUR SHIRT SAY GROUPE MUCH RESPECT FOR THAT CLUB


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Dec 31 2009, 12:15 AM~16141428
> *the same u got on urs!
> *


THAT'S MY CUTTY HOMIE, I BUILT THAT! AS FAR AS IM CONCERED THOSE ARE THROW AWAY CARS THATS WHY I HOP THEM... YOU CAN HAVE IT WHEN IM DONE WRECKING IT


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 31 2009, 12:20 AM~16141488
> *DOSE YOUR SHIRT SAY GROUPIE :dunno:
> *


GROUPE S.D


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 11:19 PM~16141476
> *NOW THATS A NICE ASS PAINT REAL CANDY REAL GOLD LEAF NOT THE STICKER ONE LIKE NM
> *


SHIT NM RIDES VANDERSLICE PAINT YOU KNOW THE DEAL


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 11:22 PM~16141517
> *GROUPIE S.D
> *


THATS WHAT I THOUGHT :biggrin:


----------



## PORKY SD

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 10:19 PM~16141476
> *NOW THATS A NICE ASS PAINT REAL CANDY REAL GOLD LEAF NOT THE STICKER ONE LIKE NM
> *


NO CANDY BUT THE BEGING!!!!


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 31 2009, 12:20 AM~16141488
> *DOSE YOUR SHIRT SAY GROUPIE :dunno:
> *


GROUPE S.D


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2009, 11:20 PM~16141488
> *DOSE YOUR SHIRT SAY GROUPIE :dunno:
> *


come on Shawn,leave clubs out of it.My uncle Chacho RIP was an OG from Groupe East La and I have much respect for that club.


----------



## PORKY SD

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2009, 10:20 PM~16141488
> *DOSE YOUR SHIRT SAY GROUPIE :dunno:
> *


THAT TYPE OF SHIT WILL GET UR SHIT FUCKED UP!


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 31 2009, 12:22 AM~16141519
> *SHIT NM RIDES VANDERSLICE PAINT YOU KNOW THE DEAL
> *


HEY DOG THEY DONT KNOW NOTHING BOUT THAT


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 30 2009, 11:24 PM~16141541
> *come on Shawn,leave clubs out of it.My uncle Chacho RIP was an OG from Groupe East La and I have much respect for that club.
> *


I THINK YOU MISS THE POINT


----------



## chaio

AINT ROLLERZ LONLY A SUV CLUB???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## PORKY SD

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2009, 10:20 PM~16141488
> *DOSE YOUR SHIRT SAY GROUPIE :dunno:
> *


I CANT WAIT FOR VEGAS GREEN LIGHT ON U SHAWN!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by PORKY SD_@Dec 30 2009, 11:25 PM~16141555
> *THAT TYPE OF SHIT WILL GET UR SHIT FUCKED UP!
> *


OK CHEERLEADER MORE TALK


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 31 2009, 12:26 AM~16141560
> *I THINK YOU MISS THE POINT
> *


LEAVE THE CLUBS OUT OF IT!!!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by PORKY SD_@Dec 30 2009, 11:27 PM~16141583
> *I CANT WHAT FOR VEGAS GREEN LIGHT ON U SHAWN!
> *


SO YOU CAN DISH IT OUT BUT CANT TAKE IT :dunno:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by PORKY SD_@Dec 31 2009, 12:25 AM~16141555
> *THAT TYPE OF SHIT WILL GET UR SHIT FUCKED UP!
> *


IS THAT A THREAT OR WHAT HOMIE? IT WAS A QUESTION NOT AN INSULT RIGHT GOTTIE?!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 31 2009, 12:20 AM~16141488
> *DOSE YOUR SHIRT SAY GROUPIE :dunno:
> *


 I AM THE GUY HOLDING THE PLAQUE IF YOU WANT TO TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL!!!


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 31 2009, 12:20 AM~16141489
> *THAT'S MY CUTTY HOMIE, I BUILT THAT!  AS FAR AS IM CONCERED THOSE ARE THROW AWAY CARS THATS WHY I HOP THEM... YOU CAN HAVE IT WWHEN IM DONE RECKING IT
> *




Arent you already done with it.


----------



## PORKY SD

DONT WORRY SHAWN WE WILL FIND OUT WHO U ARE ASAP.AFTER CHAIO BUST'S UR ASS....


----------



## tru2thagame

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 30 2009, 09:35 PM~16139822
> *Im not taking no sides, but anyone that has seen a Truucha DVD knows that Chaio has been puttin' it down for Street Fame S.D. for a minute...
> I don't know how long Street Fame N.M. has been puttin' it down so like I said im not takin' sides...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Dec 31 2009, 12:29 AM~16141617
> 
> 
> Arent you already done with it.
> [/b]


 :uh: NOT YOUR PLACE HOMIE... ANOTHER PLACE ANOTHER TIME


----------



## tru2thagame

****** CANT FUCK WITH DAYGO RYDERS......PERIOD


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE

:uh: :roflmao: ok


----------



## PORKY SD

:roflmao:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Dec 30 2009, 11:32 PM~16141665
> *:uh:  :roflmao: ok
> *


OK WHAT :dunno:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 31 2009, 12:26 AM~16141566
> *AINT ROLLERZ LONLY A SUV CLUB???? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I THOUGHT NO CLUB SHIT? BTW 6 TIMES CHAMPS


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE

Thought maybe you were going to redo it or some thing


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by PORKY SD_@Dec 31 2009, 12:29 AM~16141618
> *DONT WORRY SHAWN WE WILL FIND OUT WHO U ARE ASAP.AFTER CHAIO BUST'S UR ASS....
> *


THEY SCARED PORKY..... JUST SOME MORE PEOPLE TRYEN TO COPY SOMEBODY.


----------



## PORKY SD

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Dec 31 2009, 12:32 AM~16141665
> *:uh:  :roflmao: ok
> *


WHAT A CLOWN... YOU WATCH TOO MUCH SONS OF ANARCHY AND READ TOO MANY BOOKS ABOUT THE HELLS ANGELS... IT'S CALLED FICTION LIKE YOUR FRIENDSHIP


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 31 2009, 12:35 AM~16141698
> *I THOUGHT NO CLUB SHIT? BTW 6 TIMES CHAMPS
> *


ITS EASY TO HAND OUT A BUNCH OF CLUB SHIRTS TO GET THE MOST MEMBER AWARD!!!


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 31 2009, 12:34 AM~16141684
> *OK WHAT :dunno:
> *


 He said another place another time... i said ok


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 31 2009, 12:37 AM~16141732
> *WHAT A CLOWN... YOU WATCH TOO MUCH SONS OF ANARCHY AND READ TOO MANY BOOKS ABOUT THE HELLS ANGELS... IT'S CALLED FICTION LIKE YOUR FRIENDSHIP
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## StreetFame

I'M DONE GOTTIE YOU TAKE OVER FROM HERE B4 I FUCK UP WITH ALL THESE CLOWNS


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE

Thats cool


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

CUT THE BULL SHIT WHEN DO YOU WANT TO MEET IN PHOENIX AND HOW MANY CARS????


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 31 2009, 12:38 AM~16141739
> *ITS EASY TO HAND OUT A BUNCH OF CLUB SHIRTS TO GET THE MOST MEMBER AWARD!!!
> *


YOU KNOW MY NUMBER DOG... I DONT HIDE FROM ANYONE


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 11:39 PM~16141758
> *I'M DONE GOTTIE YOU TAKE OVER FROM HERE B4 I FUCK UP WITH ALL THESE CLOWNS
> *


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Dec 31 2009, 12:40 AM~16141768
> *CUT THE BULL SHIT WHEN DO YOU WANT TO MEET IN PHOENIX AND HOW MANY CARS????
> *


WHAT UP DOGG WHENS THE NEXT SHOW IN AZ?????


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 31 2009, 12:39 AM~16141758
> *I'M DONE GOTTIE YOU TAKE OVER FROM HERE B4 I FUCK UP WITH ALL THESE CLOWNS
> *


THERE AINT NO CLOWN HERE HOMIE BUT WHEN EVER YOU GUYS WANT TO MEET LET US KNOW PECKER WOOD, OH YEAH HOW MUCH MONEY YOU GUYS WANT PLAY FOR OR MONEY,CARS, AND NAME ????


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Dec 31 2009, 12:43 AM~16141803
> *THERE AINT NO CLOWN HERE HOMIE BUT WHEN EVER YOU GUYS WANT TO MEET LET US KNOW PECKER WOOD, OH YEAH HOW MUCH MONEY YOU GUYS WANT PLAY FOR OR MONEY,CARS, AND NAME ????
> *


I SHOULDNT OF SHOWED THEM THE VIDEOS OF OUR SD HOPPERS NOW THEY GONNA HIDE WHEN WE GO OUT THERE!!!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 30 2009, 11:24 PM~16141541
> *come on Shawn,leave clubs out of it.My uncle Chacho RIP was an OG from Groupe East La and I have much respect for that club.
> *


ME TO HOMIE I DIDNT MEAN IT LIKE THAT SORRY BOUT YOUR UNCLE 
GROUPE CC SORRY FOR ANY DISRESPECT


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Dec 31 2009, 12:43 AM~16141803
> *THERE AINT NO CLOWN HERE HOMIE BUT WHEN EVER YOU GUYS WANT TO MEET LET US KNOW PECKER WOOD, OH YEAH HOW MUCH MONEY YOU GUYS WANT PLAY FOR OR MONEY,CARS, AND NAME ????
> *


DO OBVIOUSLY YOU KNEW I WAS TALKING ABOUT YOU CHEERLEADER  

MARCH LOWRIDER SHOW


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 31 2009, 12:45 AM~16141819
> *I SHOULDNT OF SHOWED THEM THE VIDEOS OF OUR SD HOPPERS NOW THEY GONNA HIDE WHEN WE GO OUT THERE!!!
> *


LET THEM RESPOND!!!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 11:45 PM~16141819
> *I SHOULDNT OF SHOWED THEM THE VIDEOS OF OUR SD HOPPERS NOW THEY GONNA HIDE WHEN WE GO OUT THERE!!!
> *


IF YOU SHOW UP hno:


----------



## chaio

>


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 31 2009, 12:46 AM~16141828
> *ME TO HOMIE I DIDNT MEAN IT LIKE THAT SORRY BOUT YOUR UNCLE
> GROUPE CC SORRY FOR ANY DISRESPECT
> *


NO PROBLEM, JUST NO MORE CLUB CLOWNING FOR EITHER SIDE!! IT IS HOPPING SHIT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2009, 11:46 PM~16141828
> *ME TO HOMIE I DIDNT MEAN IT LIKE THAT SORRY BOUT YOUR UNCLE
> GROUPE CC SORRY FOR ANY DISRESPECT
> *


its all good


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Dec 30 2009, 11:50 PM~16141872
> *NO PROBLEM, JUST NO MORE CLUB CLOWNING FOR EITHER SIDE!! IT IS HOPPING SHIT!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 31 2009, 12:47 AM~16141843
> *IF YOU SHOW UP hno:
> *


$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Dec 30 2009, 11:54 PM~16141917
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


WHATEVER YOU WANT TO BRING :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Dec 31 2009, 12:54 AM~16141917
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


SINGLES ANYTHING GOES... AND AS FAR AS MONEY I THINK THE STREETFAME SHOPS NEED TO BATTLE FOR THE NAME? YOU GUYS MAKE AN OFFER!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 31 2009, 12:56 AM~16141932
> *WHATEVER YOU WANT TO BRING  :biggrin:
> *


FROM HERE TO MARCH WE GOT TIME FOR WHAT EVER SO LET US KNOW!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2009, 10:56 PM~16141932
> *WHATEVER YOU WANT TO BRING  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pueblo Viejo_@Dec 30 2009, 11:59 PM~16141952
> *FROM HERE TO MARCH WE GOT TIME FOR WHAT EVER SO LET US KNOW!!!!!
> *


WE WILL BE IN TOUCH


----------



## FiveNine619

i guess there isnt going to be a street fame nm anymore after march... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 31 2009, 12:01 AM~16141960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS ALOT OF MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 31 2009, 12:59 AM~16141950
> *SINGLES ANYTHING GOES... AND AS FAR AS MONEY I THINK THE STREETFAME SHOPS NEED TO BATTLE FOR THE NAME? YOU GUYS MAKE AN OFFER!
> *


BUDDY IM TELLING YOU ITS GONNA BE HARD TO BEAT THIS STREET FAME ILL TELL YOU WHAT YOU CAN MAKE YOU DOUBLE PUMP STAND AS HIGH AS YOU COULD!!!


----------



## PORKY SD

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2009, 11:03 PM~16141971
> *WE WILL BE IN TOUCH
> *


COOL JUST WITH TIME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 30 2009, 11:03 PM~16141972
> *i guess there isnt going to be a street fame nm anymore after march... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 31 2009, 12:03 AM~16141972
> *i guess there isnt going to be a street fame nm anymore after march... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


STREET FAME IS HERE TO STAY HOMIE WE CAN BET SOMETHING ELSE


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 11:04 PM~16141980
> *BUDDY IM TELLING YOU ITS GONNA BE HARD TO BEAT THIS STREET FAME ILL TELL YOU WHAT YOU CAN MAKE YOU DOUBLE PUMP STAND AS HIGH AS YOU COULD!!!
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

WHO WILL WIN????????????????????????????????? :0 :0


----------



## PORKY SD

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 11:04 PM~16141980
> *BUDDY IM TELLING YOU ITS GONNA BE HARD TO BEAT THIS STREET FAME ILL TELL YOU WHAT YOU CAN MAKE YOU DOUBLE PUMP STAND AS HIGH AS YOU COULD!!!
> *


ONE WAY OR ANOTHER STREETFAME IS GOING TO WIN!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 31 2009, 01:03 AM~16141972
> *i guess there isnt going to be a street fame nm anymore after march... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


MAKES SENSE WE'LL SELL SAN DIEGO THE WEB DOMAINS AND THE FEDERAL AND STATE TRADEMARKS I HEARD THEYRE WORTH ALOT OF MONEY WHEN OTHER PEOPLE USE THEM WITHOUT PERMISSION


----------



## FiveNine619

f.y.i pueblo viejo gots stacks...better be sure to pay if u guys lose!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 31 2009, 12:04 AM~16141980
> *BUDDY IM TELLING YOU ITS GONNA BE HARD TO BEAT THIS STREET FAME ILL TELL YOU WHAT YOU CAN MAKE YOU DOUBLE PUMP STAND AS HIGH AS YOU COULD!!!
> *


 :roflmao: WE WILL GIVE IT OUR BEST SHOT THATS ALL I CAN SAY


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2009, 11:06 PM~16142003
> *WHO WILL WIN????????????????????????????????? :0  :0
> *


street fame!


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by PORKY SD_@Dec 31 2009, 01:06 AM~16142007
> *ONE WAY OR ANOTHER STREETFAME IS GOING TO WIN!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FOR SURE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## PORKY SD

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2009, 11:05 PM~16141994
> *STREET FAME IS HERE TO STAY HOMIE WE CAN BET SOMETHING ELSE
> *


WHY NOT YOU ARE SUPPOST TO BEAT US RIGHT??????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 31 2009, 01:03 AM~16141971
> *WE WILL BE IN TOUCH
> *


YES WE WILL!!!!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 31 2009, 12:06 AM~16142003
> *WHO WILL WIN????????????????????????????????? :0  :0
> *


STREET FAME WILL WIN  ONE OF THEM ANYWAY :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 30 2009, 11:08 PM~16142019
> *street fame!
> *


WHICH ONE NM OR SD????????????


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 31 2009, 01:10 AM~16142036
> *SD????????????</span>
> *


YOU SEEN WHAT WE ARE WORKEN WITH!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by PORKY SD_@Dec 31 2009, 12:09 AM~16142029
> *WHY NOT YOU ARE SUPPOST TO BEAT US RIGHT??????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE I KNOW WHO AND WHAT HAS BEEN BUILT OUT THERE IM DOWN TO RIDE BUT SOME THINGS ARNT WORTH BETING YOU GUYS HAVE HARD CARS :thumbsup:


----------



## PORKY SD

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 11:07 PM~16142012
> *MAKES SENSE WE'LL SELL SAN DIEGO THE WEB DOMAINS AND THE FEDERAL AND STATE TRADEMARKS I HEARD THEYRE WORTH ALOT OF MONEY WHEN OTHER PEOPLE USE THEM WITHOUT PERMISSION
> *


WHEN YOU ARE KNOWN!!! WE DON'T NEED THAT SHIT THE NAME SPEAKS FOR IT SELF OUT HERE IN CALI ASK YOUR L.A CONNECTIONS OR PICK UP ANY VIDEO!!


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 31 2009, 01:13 AM~16142052
> *ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE I KNOW  WHO AND WHAT HAS BEEN BUILT OUT THERE IM DOWN TO RIDE BUT SOME THINGS ARNT WORTH BETING YOU GUYS HAVE HARD CARS :thumbsup:
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## PORKY SD

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2009, 11:13 PM~16142052
> *ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE I KNOW  WHO AND WHAT HAS BEEN BUILT OUT THERE IM DOWN TO RIDE BUT SOME THINGS ARNT WORTH BETING YOU GUYS HAVE HARD CARS :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 11:12 PM~16142049
> *YOU SEEN WHAT WE ARE WORKEN WITH!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :around: :around: :around:   :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 31 2009, 12:13 AM~16142059
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


WE CAN HOP TALK SHIT AND AFTER THAT PARTY HOMIE WIN OR LOSE ITS ALL GOOD TO ME


----------



## FiveNine619

before the face lift :0


----------



## PORKY SD

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2009, 11:16 PM~16142082
> *WE CAN HOP TALK SHIT AND AFTER THAT PARTY HOMIE WIN OR LOSE ITS ALL GOOD TO ME
> *


THAT SOUNDS GOOD!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

BUT LET IT BE KNOWN IN THE 505 STREET FAME HOLDS IT DOWN ALL THE WAY AROUND


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 31 2009, 01:17 AM~16142090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before the face lift :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 31 2009, 12:17 AM~16142090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before the face lift :0
> *


LEAVE THAT ONE AT HOME :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 30 2009, 11:17 PM~16142090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before the face lift :0
> *


IS THAT 101 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PORKY SD

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2009, 11:19 PM~16142106
> *LEAVE THAT ONE AT HOME :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 31 2009, 01:20 AM~16142108
> *<span style='color:blue'>]111 112[/COLOR]*


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by PORKY SD_@Dec 31 2009, 01:21 AM~16142115
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 11:21 PM~16142116
> *YOU WERE THERE ASS HOLE YOU SEEN IT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: I WILL HOP YOU FOR FREE!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## FiveNine619

happy......"dam.. dam...dam.. them sd fools got me"


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 31 2009, 01:24 AM~16142139
> *I WILL HOP YOU FOR FREE!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


YOU ALREADY GOT IT COMMING HOLMS YOU AINT GOTTA ASK!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 31 2009, 12:24 AM~16142142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy......"dam.. dam...dam.. them sd fools got me"
> *


ILL HOP THAT :0


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2009, 11:25 PM~16142146
> *ILL HOP THAT :0
> *


that shit was in 2005


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 30 2009, 11:24 PM~16142142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy......"dam.. dam...dam.. them sd fools got me"
> *


THEY GOT LUCKY THAT DAY THAT MALIBU WAS PUTTING IN SOME WORK CANT HATE ON THAT!!!!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 31 2009, 12:25 AM~16142150
> *that shit was in 2005
> *


YOU STILL GOT IT


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 31 2009, 01:25 AM~16142146
> *ILL HOP THAT :0
> *


NO YOU WONT THATS THE DARK BLUE ONE I POSTED!! THE SUPER MAN CAR!!!


----------



## southsandiego




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 11:24 PM~16142145
> *YOU ALREADY GOT IT COMMING HOLMS YOU AINT GOTTA ASK!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 31 2009, 12:26 AM~16142157
> *NO YOU WONT THATS THE DARK BLUE ONE I POSTED!!  THE SUPER MAN CAR!!!
> *


YEA I WILL


----------



## FiveNine619

>


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 10:46 PM~16140025
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfM7GtOLXkg
> *


THIS IS THE WHITE ONE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU STILL WANNA HOP IT!


----------



## gottie

> :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 31 2009, 12:28 AM~16142168
> *THIS IS THE WHITE ONE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU STILL WANNA HOP IT!
> *


DAM :0 
FUCK YEA I WANNA HOP IT


----------



## southsandiego

> CHIPPER
Click to expand...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
Click to expand...


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Dec 31 2009, 12:30 AM~16142190
> *CHIPPER
> *


 :angry: IT GETTING A MAKEOVER FOR 2010


----------



## gottie




----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 31 2009, 12:07 AM~16142012
> *MAKES SENSE WE'LL SELL SAN DIEGO THE WEB DOMAINS AND THE FEDERAL AND STATE TRADEMARKS I HEARD THEYRE WORTH ALOT OF MONEY WHEN OTHER PEOPLE USE THEM WITHOUT PERMISSION
> *


A CHAIO THIS FOOL JUST TURNED WHITE ON YOU!!!!!!


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 30 2009, 09:46 PM~16140025
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfM7GtOLXkg
> *


damn chaio is that how the real street fame sd get down :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 31 2009, 02:06 AM~16142801
> *A CHAIO THIS FOOL JUST TURNED WHITE ON YOU!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY+Dec 31 2009, 03:06 AM~16142801-->
> 
> 
> 
> A CHAIO THIS FOOL JUST TURNED WHITE ON YOU!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 31 2009, 07:28 AM~16143317
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## StreetFame

ITS ABOUT TIME THAT SOMEONE NEW COMES INTO THE PICTURE THAT CAN REALLY PUT IT DOWN! I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS HOMIES


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 31 2009, 01:18 AM~16142097
> *BUT LET IT BE KNOWN IN THE 505 STREET FAME HOLDS IT DOWN ALL THE WAY AROUND
> *


fo sho bROther


----------



## chaio

> A CHAIO THIS FOOL JUST TURNED WHITE ON YOU!!!!!!
> [/quote
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

WHO WILL WIN THE CROWN NM STREET FAME OR STREET FAME SD????????


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 31 2009, 10:51 AM~16144271
> *LAID BACK WHAT YOU THINK???</span>*


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 31 2009, 10:53 AM~16144285
> *LAID BACK WHAT YOU THINK???
> *


Street Fame of course


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 31 2009, 08:58 AM~16144323
> *Street Fame of course
> *


SD OR NM??? WHICH ONE!!!!!


----------



## dougy83

dam this shits getting fierce :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Dec 31 2009, 11:23 AM~16145144
> *dam this shits getting fierce :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 31 2009, 04:06 AM~16142801
> *A CHAIO THIS FOOL JUST TURNED WHITE ON YOU!!!!!!
> *


Got legal on him!!! boutz to take him to court and shit!!! :roflmao:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 31 2009, 04:32 PM~16147158
> *Got legal on him!!! boutz to take him to court and shit!!!  :roflmao:
> *


ha sure! :biggrin: STREET FAME SD WILL BE IN PHEONIX IN MARCH I HEAR THERES A SHOW OUT THERE!!! SO WE WILL BE HOPPEN THERE!!!! HALF WAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 31 2009, 06:03 PM~16148482
> *ha sure! :biggrin:  STREET FAME SD WILL BE IN PHEONIX IN MARCH I HEAR THERES A SHOW OUT THERE!!!  SO WE WILL BE HOPPEN THERE!!!!  HALF WAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 31 2009, 09:53 AM~16144285
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'><span style='color:blue'>this sounds like nm is going to have to get down or lay down :0 :0 but that white regal is chippin 30 licks just to get stuck dam your doing real bad *


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 31 2009, 09:58 AM~16144323
> *Street Fame of course
> *


san diego street fame that is :0 :0 :0 and ill put money on that !!!!!!!
i could put a car together with j b weld to bet that stuck regal :0 :0 :0


----------



## San Diego 619

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Jan 1 2010, 02:05 AM~16151464
> *san diego street fame that is  :0  :0  :0 and ill put money on that !!!!!!!
> i could put a car together with j b weld to bet that stuck regal  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Jan 1 2010, 02:05 AM~16151464
> *san diego street fame that is  :0  :0  :0 and ill put money on that !!!!!!!
> i could put a car together with j b weld to bet that stuck regal  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 31 2009, 07:03 PM~16148482
> *ha sure! :biggrin:  STREET FAME SD WILL BE IN PHEONIX IN MARCH I HEAR THERES A SHOW OUT THERE!!!  SO WE WILL BE HOPPEN THERE!!!!  HALF WAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 31 2009, 07:03 PM~16148482
> *ha sure! :biggrin:  STREET FAME SD WILL BE IN PHEONIX IN MARCH I HEAR THERES A SHOW OUT THERE!!!  SO WE WILL BE HOPPEN THERE!!!!  HALF WAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


FO SHO


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## La Fa '08




----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Dec 30 2009, 11:17 PM~16140576
> *AHAAHAHHAH CAN U SAY STUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK HAHAH
> 
> I WANA SEE A VIDEO OF A CAR OVER 95'' COMING BACK DOWN FROM NM
> *


LOAD YOUR HOPPER UP AND COME ON DOWN


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 11:20 PM~16140620
> *UNTIL I GET BEAT HOMIE SF NEW MEXICO ON TOP OF THIS GAME! AS FOR YOUR ASS I DONT GIVE A FUCK. STEP UP OR SHUT UP. COME GET SOME IN BURQUE!
> *


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 30 2009, 11:33 PM~16140817
> *PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS THEN
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gottie




----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 31 2009, 06:03 PM~16148482
> *ha sure! :biggrin:  STREET FAME SD WILL BE IN PHEONIX IN MARCH I HEAR THERES A SHOW OUT THERE!!!  SO WE WILL BE HOPPEN THERE!!!!  HALF WAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


JUST DRIVE A FEW MORE MILES TO SEE WHO IS WHO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Duez




----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 7 2010, 09:37 PM~16220099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lucero63

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lucero63

WHAT UP GOTTIE


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 7 2010, 08:37 PM~16220099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :buttkick: :buttkick: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GoingCustom.com

So what is this company Street Fame? lol, Hey it's Travis, I'm still searching for the right font for that cut out. I'll get back to you ASAP!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by GoingCustom.com_@Jan 8 2010, 06:07 AM~16223723
> *So what is this company Street Fame? lol, Hey it's Travis, I'm still searching for the right font for that cut out. I'll get back to you ASAP!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 7 2010, 08:37 PM~16220099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Abie

for STREETFAME HYDRAULICS NM


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## daniel2007

STREETFAME dont mess around!!


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by daniel2007_@Jan 10 2010, 01:49 PM~16244937
> *STREETFAME dont mess around!!
> *


FO SHO


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## chaio

STREET FAME SD WILL BE IN AZ IN MARCH WITH ABOUT 15
-20 CARS!!! DONT FORGET AND BE READY!!


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 12 2010, 11:33 AM~16265955
> *STREET FAME SD WILL BE IN AZ IN MARCH WITH ABOUT 15
> -20 CARS!!! DONT FORGET AND BE READY!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 12 2010, 10:33 AM~16265955
> *STREET FAME SD WILL BE IN AZ IN MARCH WITH ABOUT 15
> -20 CARS!!! DONT FORGET AND BE READY!!
> *


 uffin:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## La Fa '08

:wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Jan 13 2010, 01:11 PM~16278754
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## loveispain

ttt just waiting on some shit so you guys can get down on my fleetwood


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by loveispain_@Jan 14 2010, 07:49 PM~16294216
> *ttt just waiting on some shit so you guys can get down on my fleetwood
> *


 :thumbsup: READY WHEN YOU ARE


----------



## LAID TL

whats good Street Fame NM just stoppin by to say whats up Local guy that likes to ride low ..... i aint got a low low but i do ride around in a Juiced 2007 Acura TL


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by loveispain_@Jan 14 2010, 08:49 PM~16294216
> *ttt just waiting on some shit so you guys can get down on my fleetwood
> *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jan 14 2010, 11:18 PM~16296137
> *whats good Street Fame NM just stoppin by to say whats up Local guy that likes to ride low ..... i aint got a low low but i do ride around in a Juiced 2007 Acura TL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COME BY THE SHOP HOMIE SO WE CAN CHECK IT OUT


----------



## loveispain

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 14 2010, 09:29 PM~16295504
> *:thumbsup: READY WHEN YOU ARE
> *


What brand of pumps do you have in stock


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by loveispain_@Jan 15 2010, 10:41 AM~16299853
> *What brand of pumps do you have in stock
> *


OUR OWN BRAND WILL BE IN STOCK BY THE END OF THE MONTH


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie

TTT


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 30 2009, 07:31 AM~15226871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 29 2009, 10:07 PM~15224913
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 30 2009, 07:41 AM~15226949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

FOR ALL YOUR CUSTOM NEEDS STREET FAME HOLDS IT DOWN


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by gottie+Sep 30 2009, 10:29 PM~15236062-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 10:30 PM~15236072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 10:32 PM~15236091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 07:27 PM~15276889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetFame_@Oct 10 2009, 12:25 PM~15319809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 16 2010, 12:58 AM~16307220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAID TL

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 15 2010, 09:26 AM~16299714
> *COME BY THE SHOP HOMIE SO WE CAN CHECK IT OUT
> *



you open today ??? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jan 16 2010, 12:09 PM~16309271
> *you open today ???  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## LAID TL

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 16 2010, 01:49 PM~16310254
> *yup :biggrin:
> *



i came by yesterday but you left already !!!! i talked to your boy there and showed him the setup


----------



## La Fa '08

:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie

CHECK IT OUT FULLTIMER POST MORE PICS TOMORROW


----------



## Raza505

Street Fame!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Jan 18 2010, 05:48 PM~16330174
> *Street Fame!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 18 2010, 06:47 PM~16330167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHECK IT OUT FULLTIMER POST MORE PICS TOMORROW
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: STREETFAME N.M ON TOP  LET EM TAKE A BITE OUT OF THAT :biggrin:


----------



## LAID TL

whats good sorry i didnt make it by today was busy as hell


----------



## RS G

:wave:


----------



## LUCKY619

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 12 2010, 10:33 AM~16265955
> *STREET FAME SD WILL BE IN AZ IN MARCH WITH ABOUT 15
> -20 CARS!!! DONT FORGET AND BE READY!!
> *


AM I IN THAT LINE UP SOMEWHERE BIG DOG...


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@Jan 18 2010, 08:07 PM~16332158
> *AM I IN THAT LINE UP SOMEWHERE BIG DOG...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: REALY :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jan 18 2010, 07:52 PM~16331924
> *whats good sorry i didnt make it by today was busy as hell
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE


----------



## ~SHOTTY~

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RS G_@Jan 18 2010, 07:57 PM~16331988
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Jan 18 2010, 09:26 PM~16333560
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 18 2010, 06:45 PM~16330891
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin: STREETFAME N.M ON TOP   LET EM TAKE A BITE OUT OF THAT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :yes: :h5:


----------



## Griego505

:wave: 








Just passin through. Keep Holding it down Homies.


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Griego505_@Jan 18 2010, 09:49 PM~16334011
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just passin through. Keep Holding it down Homies.
> *


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jan 19 2010, 08:41 AM~16337383
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## joesnoops

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 19 2010, 09:13 AM~16337630
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Juiced_RL

Gottie I am looking for a 1960 Chevy passenger fender model doesn't matter wanted to see if you knew of anyone that may have a parts car or something laying around.


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 19 2010, 09:13 AM~16337630
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE.....WHAT'S THE LATEST....


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Jan 19 2010, 09:16 AM~16337653
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: SUP SON


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jan 19 2010, 11:41 AM~16339073
> *WHAT UP HOMIE.....WHAT'S THE LATEST....
> *


BUSY BUSY :boink: :drama:


----------



## %candy mobile%

what up street fame


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Jan 19 2010, 10:58 AM~16338648
> *Gottie I am looking for a 1960 Chevy passenger fender model doesn't matter wanted to see if you knew of anyone that may have a parts car or something laying around.
> *


hit homie skim he has a few


----------



## Juiced_RL

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jan 19 2010, 02:28 PM~16340631
> *hit homie skim he has a few
> *


Thank you


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jan 19 2010, 02:26 PM~16340618
> *what up street fame
> *


WUT IT IS BRO


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 19 2010, 04:38 PM~16342299
> *WUT IT IS BRO
> *


still need you guys to put somthing together for my set up i been meaning to go bye there


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jan 19 2010, 04:43 PM~16342352
> *still need you guys to put somthing together for my set up i been meaning to go bye there
> *


ROLL BY PLAYA


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 19 2010, 01:16 PM~16339867
> *BUSY BUSY :boink:  :drama:
> *


I HEAR YOU ON THAT ONE...


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jan 19 2010, 04:46 PM~16342379
> *I HEAR YOU ON THAT ONE...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 19 2010, 04:46 PM~16342375
> *ROLL BY PLAYA
> *


i will roll by tommorow if thats cool


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jan 19 2010, 04:48 PM~16342404
> *i will roll by tommorow if thats cool
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Punch

How much for a 2 pump setup? What brand do you sell? I'm from Farmington. I usually get my stuff from Pro Hopper. :nicoderm:


----------



## gottie

heres a better pic


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jan 19 2010, 09:20 PM~16345160
> *How much for a 2 pump setup? What brand do you sell? I'm from Farmington. I usually get my stuff from Pro Hopper.  :nicoderm:
> *


BEGINNING LATE THIS MONTH OUR OWN STREETFAME BRAND! :biggrin:


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 19 2010, 10:31 PM~16346150
> *BEGINNING LATE THIS MONTH OUR OWN STREETFAME BRAND!   :biggrin:
> *


TTT 

I'll hit you up next time when I'm in town. Holla at me if you hear of any shows commin up.  

505 in da House!!!


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 19 2010, 10:31 PM~16346150
> *BEGINNING LATE THIS MONTH OUR OWN STREETFAME BRAND!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 19 2010, 09:46 PM~16345483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a better pic
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## GoingCustom.com

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 19 2010, 08:46 PM~16345483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a better pic
> *


Badass man! Where did you get that made??? lol... just let me know when you get the rest of the patterns.


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by GoingCustom.com_@Jan 20 2010, 06:57 PM~16356256
> *Badass man! Where did you get that made??? lol... just let me know when you get the rest of the patterns.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAID TL

hey Gottie i will run by today with the TL

 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## La Fa '08




----------



## joesnoops




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## LAID TL

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 21 2010, 12:04 PM~16364026
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wow: so what did you think of the TL in person ?


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jan 21 2010, 03:07 PM~16365954
> *:wow:  so what did you think of the TL in person ?
> *


LOVED IT :boink:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jan 21 2010, 04:07 PM~16365954
> *:wow:  so what did you think of the TL in person ?
> *


 :wow: BAD ASS HOMIE


----------



## joesnoops




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Jan 22 2010, 03:41 PM~16378029
> *
> *


----------



## LAID TL

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 22 2010, 05:29 PM~16379079
> *
> 
> *



3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LAID TL, street kingz36, gottie

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## chaio

View My VideoSTREET FAME SAN DIEGO CA! OVER 115 EASY


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 04:54 PM~16387782
> *View My VideoSTREET FAME SAN DIEGO CA!  OVER 115 EASY
> *


    :worship:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 23 2010, 05:17 PM~16387957
> *      :worship:
> *


 :wave: waz up big M


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 04:54 PM~16387782
> *View My VideoSTREET FAME SAN DIEGO CA!  OVER 115 EASY
> *


 :drama:


----------



## La Fa '08




----------



## LAID TL

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 04:54 PM~16387782
> *View My VideoSTREET FAME SAN DIEGO CA!  OVER 115 EASY
> *












:drama: :420: :drama:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

nice work


----------



## chaio

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## LAID TL

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 24 2010, 03:59 PM~16396063
> *
> *



:drama: :0 :cheesy: ....... whats up ?? you never called for that party ??? :nosad: :dunno:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jan 24 2010, 08:51 PM~16398066
> *:drama:  :0  :cheesy: ....... whats up ?? you never called for that party ???  :nosad:  :dunno:
> *


GOT ALL FUCKED UP :barf:


----------



## LAID TL

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 25 2010, 02:51 PM~16406389
> *GOT ALL FUCKED UP :barf:
> *



:no: :run: nice


----------



## LAID TL

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jan 25 2010, 04:42 PM~16407569
> *:no:  :run:  nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *









































this is the Acura that made me wanna do juice !!! MOFO is off the fuckin charts !!!
:rimshot:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jan 25 2010, 08:31 PM~16410368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the Acura that made me wanna do juice !!! MOFO is off the fuckin charts !!!
> :rimshot:
> *


 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jan 23 2010, 11:22 PM~16390497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:  :420:  :drama:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 26 2010, 01:40 AM~16413434
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Wad up Big Homie...That shit is sicccc ass fuck :wow:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 26 2010, 01:43 AM~16413449
> *Wad up Big Homie...That shit is sicccc ass fuck :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: NOT DONE YET!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Jan 26 2010, 03:46 PM~16418961
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

what up homies cant wait till the car goes to the shop wednesday :biggrin:


----------



## LAID TL

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jan 27 2010, 11:58 PM~16436446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jan 27 2010, 10:19 PM~16436012
> *what up homies cant wait till the car goes to the shop wednesday  :biggrin:
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## LAID TL

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 30 2010, 12:51 AM~16458583
> *me too :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: whats good.....


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jan 30 2010, 01:54 AM~16458779
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  whats good.....
> *


 :drama:


----------



## gottie

COMING SOON TO A STREET NEAR YOU


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 30 2010, 07:18 PM~16462933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMING SOON TO A STREET NEAR YOU
> *


 :0


----------



## gottie

:drama:


----------



## LUCKY619

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 30 2010, 06:21 PM~16462955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM GOING TO NEED ONE OF THOSE IF THEY CAN COME IN A PISTON...


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@Jan 31 2010, 03:34 PM~16469689
> *IM GOING TO NEED ONE OF THOSE IF THEY CAN COME IN A PISTON...
> *


im hoping to have piston pumps within a month no more than 2


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 31 2010, 05:41 PM~16470110
> *im hoping to have piston pumps within a month no more than 2
> *


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%

:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

HOW MUCH FOR A 3 PUMP SETUP?


----------



## gottie




----------



## 82 Q-Deville

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 30 2010, 08:21 PM~16462955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE VERY MUCH...... :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by 82 Q-Deville_@Feb 3 2010, 01:05 PM~16499914
> *I LIKE VERY MUCH...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## %candy mobile%

TTT


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## joesnoops

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 5 2010, 09:24 AM~16520863
> *
> *


WHAT IT DO VATO LOKO


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Feb 5 2010, 12:34 PM~16522546
> *WHAT IT DO VATO LOKO
> *


 :drama: :boink:


----------



## LAID TL

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 5 2010, 01:50 PM~16523251
> *:drama:  :boink:
> *



bein a bum like always ??? lol jk :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## $$MONSTER$$

WHAT UP HOMIE DAM YOU STREET FAME ****** DONT PLAY DO YOU GUYS ....THAT CANDY MOBILE RIDE CAME OUT SICK AS FUCK .....MAD PROPS TO THE ABQ STREET FAME TEAM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by $$MONSTER$$_@Feb 7 2010, 01:46 AM~16537734
> *WHAT UP HOMIE DAM YOU STREET FAME ****** DONT PLAY DO YOU GUYS ....THAT CANDY MOBILE RIDE CAME OUT SICK AS FUCK .....MAD PROPS TO THE ABQ STREET FAME TEAM  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## joesnoops

WHATS CRACK'N THERE STREET FAME


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by $$MONSTER$$_@Feb 7 2010, 02:46 AM~16537734
> *WHAT UP HOMIE DAM YOU STREET FAME ****** DONT PLAY DO YOU GUYS ....THAT CANDY MOBILE RIDE CAME OUT SICK AS FUCK .....MAD PROPS TO THE ABQ STREET FAME TEAM  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP FOOL? COME GET THOSE RIMS YOU BROUGHT... THEYRE READY


----------



## RS G

uffin:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## $$MONSTER$$

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 9 2010, 07:53 PM~16565538
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## gottie

BEFOR


----------



## gottie

AFTER


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 9 2010, 10:15 PM~16567001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 9 2010, 09:10 PM~16566923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> *


 :thumbsup: bad ass work homies


----------



## L0W C

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 10 2010, 05:15 PM~16567001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass


----------



## StreetFame

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## caddydaddy80

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 29 2009, 10:13 PM~15224453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy80_@Feb 11 2010, 07:03 AM~16580902
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## %candy mobile%

TTT for the homies


----------



## GoingCustom.com

Damn... that looks pretty cool! Lookin forward to seeing it in person!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by GoingCustom.com_@Feb 13 2010, 05:11 AM~16600447
> *Damn... that looks pretty cool! Lookin forward to seeing it in person!
> *


roll by the shop when you have time


----------



## ~SHOTTY~

TTT......... :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

wassup bROthas, just cruising by. RO DANNY LAS VEGAS CHAPTER  :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

sup burque u guys havent had any hopps up there latley or comming up


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 14 2010, 08:44 PM~16613276
> *wassup bROthas, just cruising by. RO DANNY LAS VEGAS CHAPTER   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 14 2010, 10:41 PM~16614669
> *sup burque u guys havent had any hopps up there latley or comming up
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## gottie




----------



## $$MONSTER$$

DAAAAAAAAAAM HOMIE YOU HAVE SEE MY SET UP DOGG THAT FUCKER IS KILLER


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by $$MONSTER$$_@Feb 16 2010, 11:04 PM~16635774
> *DAAAAAAAAAAM HOMIE YOU HAVE SEE MY SET UP DOGG THAT FUCKER IS KILLER
> *


 :uh:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by $$MONSTER$$_@Feb 16 2010, 10:04 PM~16635774
> *DAAAAAAAAAAM HOMIE YOU HAVE SEE MY SET UP DOGG THAT FUCKER IS KILLER
> *


 :boink:


----------



## dougy83

u guys commin up for goodfriday :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 17 2010, 04:10 PM~16642517
> *u guys commin up for goodfriday :biggrin:
> *


YEA WE SHOULD BE THERE


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 17 2010, 05:10 PM~16642517
> *u guys commin up for goodfriday :biggrin:
> *


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

Whts happenin homies...cruising through to show some love


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by 82 Q-Deville_@Feb 21 2010, 05:41 PM~16680553
> *Whts happenin homies...cruising through to show some love
> *


 :h5:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 22 2010, 07:36 PM~16692846
> *
> *


what up homies got the show card switched street fame all day :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Feb 22 2010, 10:30 PM~16695741
> *what up homies got the show card switched street fame all day  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Feb 22 2010, 11:30 PM~16695741
> *what up homies got the show card switched street fame all day  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

ttt


----------



## TURTLENUTTZ

Hey homie so are you guy's located just down the street from Chuck? Or are you guy's way farther south than that?


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by TURTLENUTTZ_@Feb 27 2010, 09:04 AM~16741000
> *Hey homie so are you guy's located just down the street from Chuck? Or are you guy's way farther south than that?
> *


south of griegos


----------



## gottie

AFTER


----------



## Beanerking1

* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
stopping by to say wassup bROthas from the VEGAS CHAPTER  *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 28 2010, 01:02 PM~16749975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 28 2010, 03:22 PM~16751177
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> stopping by to say wassup bROthas from the VEGAS CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

TTMFT FOR MY HOMIE THE JOTOS :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Mar 7 2010, 10:59 AM~16819616
> *TTMFT FOR MY HOMIE THE JOTOS :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

2 PUMP ALL CHROME 6 BATTS RACK TO FRAME INSTALLED $2500.00


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 9 2010, 09:09 AM~16837707
> *2 PUMP ALL CHROME 6 BATTS RACK TO FRAME INSTALLED $2500.00
> *


----------



## $$MONSTER$$

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 9 2010, 11:04 AM~16838591
> *
> *


Not a bad deal brothas ttt


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by $$MONSTER$$_@Mar 9 2010, 07:28 PM~16843722
> *Not a bad deal brothas ttt
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Beanerking1

hey bro one of my members was wondering how much for a 2 pump chrome setup all hardlined with all chrome fittings upgraded 1/2 in fittings to. we will do the install just a setup?its gonna be a lay n play so no need for good ass gears or anything for hopping.  hit me back :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 10 2010, 07:35 AM~16848247
> *hey bro one of my members was wondering how much for a 2 pump chrome setup all hardlined with all chrome fittings upgraded 1/2 in fittings to. we will do the install just a setup?its gonna be a lay n play so no need for good ass gears or anything for hopping.   hit me back :biggrin:
> *


LET ME GET BACK WITH YOU ON THAT ONE


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 10 2010, 06:56 PM~16853960
> *
> *


POST SOME SHOW PICS :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 10 2010, 07:38 PM~16854455
> *POST SOME SHOW PICS :cheesy:
> *


here is a few i didnt take many like i wanted to


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 12 2010, 09:42 AM~16869758
> *here is a few i didnt take many like i wanted to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 12 2010, 10:42 AM~16869758
> *here is a few i didnt take many like i wanted to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 12 2010, 07:32 PM~16874408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## %candy mobile%

TTT for the homies


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 10 2010, 07:38 PM~16854451
> *LET ME GET BACK WITH YOU ON THAT ONE
> *



just let me know big dog :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 15 2010, 08:07 AM~16894357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmm :boink: :boink:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 15 2010, 04:56 PM~16898745
> *
> *


what up street fame


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 16 2010, 08:16 AM~16904707
> *what up street fame
> *


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## Beanerking1

anything on that set up???


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 16 2010, 07:39 PM~16911169
> *anything on that set up???
> *


let you know soon


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## ~SHOTTY~




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 16 2010, 04:08 PM~16908442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 16 2010, 11:41 PM~16913521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame+Mar 17 2010, 12:06 PM~16917316-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 12:07 PM~16917320
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetFame_@Mar 17 2010, 12:07 PM~16917325
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 17 2010, 01:11 PM~16917356
> *:uh:
> *


YOUR JUST MAD ABOUT THE POSTS :0


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 17 2010, 02:28 PM~16918509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

ttt for the homies :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

:drama:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 20 2010, 12:31 AM~16943294
> *:drama:
> *


POST WHORE :uh:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ~SHOTTY~

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 20 2010, 05:02 PM~16947132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 20 2010, 06:02 PM~16947132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


OH SHIT :0


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## $$RON $$




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by $$RON $$_@Mar 20 2010, 07:35 PM~16948119
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by $$RON $$_@Mar 20 2010, 08:35 PM~16948119
> *
> *


RONSON!


----------



## $$RON $$

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 20 2010, 08:45 PM~16948746
> *RONSON!
> *


Wud up dogg :nicoderm:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by $$RON $$_@Mar 20 2010, 11:47 PM~16949730
> *Wud up dogg :nicoderm:
> *


HEARD YOUR COMING FOR THE CUTTY THIS WEEK! :0


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

PHOENIX 2010 HOP/DANCE COMPETITION


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

PHOENIX 2009 HOP/DANCE COMPETITION


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

MAJESTICS HOP


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

:uh:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 22 2010, 09:31 AM~16960573
> *:uh:
> *


SORRY SON HAD TO COME GET YOU :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 22 2010, 08:32 AM~16960597
> *SORRY SON HAD TO COME GET YOU  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 22 2010, 08:32 AM~16960597
> *SORRY SON HAD TO COME GET YOU  :biggrin:
> *


is this the random pic post :dunno:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 22 2010, 06:28 PM~16965383
> *is this the random pic post :dunno:
> *


HAVE TO LIVEN' IT UP ONCE IN AWHILE... UR JUST MAD :0


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 22 2010, 06:26 PM~16965358
> *:loco:
> *


THATS WHAT THEY SAY :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame+Mar 22 2010, 06:08 PM~16965717-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAVE TO LIVEN' IT UP ONCE IN AWHILE... UR JUST MAD  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetFame_@Mar 22 2010, 06:09 PM~16965726
> *THATS WHAT THEY SAY  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 22 2010, 10:03 PM~16968366
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~+Mar 16 2010, 07:39 PM~16911169-->
> 
> 
> 
> anything on that set up???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gottie_@Mar 16 2010, 10:25 PM~16913410
> *let you know soon
> *


nevermind homie i got it covered. thanks big dog


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 22 2010, 09:03 PM~16968366
> *:roflmao:
> *


what up homies


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 23 2010, 12:02 PM~16974192
> *nevermind homie i got it covered. thanks big dog
> *


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 23 2010, 03:33 PM~16976079
> *what up homies
> *


SUP SON


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 23 2010, 04:33 PM~16976079
> *what up homies
> *


SUP JOE


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

STREETFAME HYDRAULICS


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 24 2010, 09:27 PM~16991999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## $$RON $$

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 21 2010, 04:25 PM~16954384
> *HEARD YOUR COMING FOR THE CUTTY THIS WEEK! :0
> *


This sunday ill be there you gies going to be at the shop?


----------



## $$RON $$

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 29 2009, 08:36 PM~15224169
> *HOLDING IT DOWN IN THE 505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 25 2010, 01:25 PM~16998869
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by $$RON $$_@Mar 25 2010, 04:21 PM~17000013
> *:yes:
> *


WE'LL WORK SOMETHING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin: STREETFAME HYDRAULICS DOIN' WORK :0


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 24 2010, 10:04 PM~16992555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM HOMIE I REMEMBER THAT DAY


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 24 2010, 10:50 PM~16992298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love that State Body work trokita!!! Nice tilt bed


----------



## Punch

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 24 2010, 10:16 PM~16991934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Mar 28 2010, 07:54 PM~17027583
> *Love that State Body work trokita!!! Nice tilt bed
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Punch

It would be nice to have you guys come join us at our 10th annual show in the Phoenix area. I'm from Farmington and I will be down there for our show. Just wanted to invite you guys.  We have a pretty good turn out for our HOP


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Mar 28 2010, 09:21 PM~17027865
> *It would be nice to have you guys come join us at our 10th annual show in the Phoenix area. I'm from Farmington and I will be down there for our show. Just wanted to invite you guys.    We have a pretty good turn out for our HOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno: MAY BE TOO SHORT OF NOTICE... WE HAVE THE GOOD FRIDAY HOP THIS WEEKEND, A SMALL LOCAL SHOW NEXT WEEKEND, THEN IT WOULD BE THAT SHOW. PROBABLY NOT BUT THANKS FOR THE INVITE. :biggrin:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 24 2010, 10:38 PM~16992140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT CADDY IS SEXY


----------



## 82 Q-Deville

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 24 2010, 10:36 PM~16992118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

have u guys heard any rules for the hopp for goodfriday ive been tryin to call but nobody never answers


----------



## JOEMAN

:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 29 2010, 04:24 PM~17035971
> *have u guys heard any rules for the hopp for goodfriday ive been tryin to call but nobody never answers
> *


as far as i know there will be a singel and double and a street and radical


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 29 2010, 06:55 PM~17037548
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats good homie


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 29 2010, 07:43 PM~17038143
> *as far as i know there will be a singel and double and a street and radical
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 29 2010, 08:43 PM~17038143
> *as far as i know there will be a single and double and a street and radical
> *


STREETFAME WILL BE SMASHIN' SOME BUMPER


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 31 2010, 01:09 PM~17055657
> *STREETFAME WILL BE SMASHIN' SOME BUMPER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Mar 31 2010, 03:05 PM~17056673
> *:biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE HOPE ALL IS WELL IN SAN DIEGO


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 31 2010, 03:12 PM~17056735
> *SUP HOMIE HOPE ALL IS WELL IN SAN DIEGO
> *


ITS GOOD JUST RAN INTO SOME NON PAYERS BUTT SOLVED THAT PROBLEM.... :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Mar 31 2010, 02:17 PM~17056799
> *ITS GOOD JUST RAN INTO SOME NON PAYERS BUTT SOLVED THAT PROBLEM.... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Mar 31 2010, 03:17 PM~17056799
> *ITS GOOD JUST RAN INTO SOME NON PAYERS BUTT SOLVED THAT PROBLEM.... :biggrin:
> *


SUCKS MAN, BUT IM GLAD TO HEAR YOU TOOK CARE OF THAT SHIT... 

ILL HAVE YOU SOME PRICES WHEN I GET BACK TO THE SHOP


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

BOTTLED WATER LABEL


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

SUp Gottie.


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Mar 31 2010, 04:32 PM~17058206
> *SUp Gottie.
> *


wut up


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Mar 31 2010, 05:32 PM~17058206
> *SUp Gottie.
> *


WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 31 2010, 06:24 PM~17058756
> *wut up
> *



QUE ONDA FLACO? YOU READY FOR THAT TEST RUN TODAY? :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 1 2010, 08:43 AM~17064881
> *QUE ONDA FLACO?  YOU READY FOR THAT TEST RUN TODAY?  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame

hno:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 1 2010, 09:42 AM~17064873
> *WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?
> *


Eh around i sold the caprice ..... looking for something old now like 50's but im still around but not too much just workin and doing the family thing my little girl just turnd 1 so enjoying the good years


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Apr 1 2010, 03:56 PM~17068480
> *Eh around i sold the caprice ..... looking for something old now like 50's  but im still around but not too much just workin and doing the family thing my little girl just turnd 1 so enjoying the good years
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## RS G

uffin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## stevie d

good to meet you guys on friday ,car worked good


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 3 2010, 10:12 PM~17089126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good :thumbsup: any body got pics of when i bent my rim to shit


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 4 2010, 12:10 AM~17090138
> *good to meet you guys on friday ,car worked good
> *


thanks homie good to meet you to


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 4 2010, 08:44 AM~17091592
> *looks good  :thumbsup: any body got pics of when i bent my rim to shit
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 3 2010, 11:12 PM~17089126
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 4 2010, 01:10 AM~17090138
> *good to meet you guys on friday ,car worked good
> *


GOOD MEETING YOU TOO


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Apr 1 2010, 04:56 PM~17068480
> *Eh around i sold the caprice ..... looking for something old now like 50's  but im still around but not too much just workin and doing the family thing my little girl just turnd 1 so enjoying the good years
> *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 3 2010, 11:07 PM~17089088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CANT STOP ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## StreetFame

Who posted in: STREET FAME
Post Whore Posts 
gottie 356 
StreetFame 343 
chaio 68 
ROBS~88~LS 43 
San Diego 619 33 
joesnoops 31 
GARCIA CUSTOMS 18 
bumberent 15 
%candy mobile% 15 
LAID TL 14 
PORKY SD 14 
Raza505 12 
~TRU~ 11 
La Fa '08 11 
Pueblo Viejo 11 
sergiosheavyhitter 10 
$$RON $$ 9 
$$MONSTER$$ 9 
RO 4 LIFE 9 
fesboogie 9 
CAPRICE2LOW 8 
dougy83 8 
FiveNine619 8 
HU$TLER 4 LIFE 7 
1 LOW AZTEC 7 
~RO DANNY~ 6 
82 Q-Deville 5 
Jaime-ViejitosNM 5 
Punch 5 
~SHOTTY~ 5 
81cut 4 
JOEMAN 4 
chevyman 4 
ANGELBOY 3 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY 3 
RS G 3 
GoingCustom.com 3 
DIPN714 2 
southsandiego 2 
loveispain 2 
INFULLFX 2 
1dreamer3 2 
Juiced_RL 2 
lucero63 2 
THE REAL BIG M 2 
tru2thagame 2 
LUCKY619 2 
BIG WHIT 64 2 
laid back in a lac 2 
Burque.:nobouts:. 2 
RO4LIFE 719 2 
Griego505 1 
($El chamuko$) 1 
stevie d 1 
Str8BoucinT&M 1 
Lord Duez 1 
Ese Caqui 1 
L0W C 1 
SEAZ01 1 
LoudGuitars 1 
kerncountyhopper 1 
C-LO9492 1 
caddydaddy80 1 
ScratchBuilderV 1 
Abie 1 
La-Fa-4_Life 1 
BlackMagicHydraulics 1 
las_crucez 1 
daniel2007 1 
TURTLENUTTZ 1 
Close window & open topic


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 5 2010, 08:03 AM~17099234
> *Who posted in: STREET FAME
> Post Whore Posts
> gottie 356
> StreetFame 343
> chaio 68
> ROBS~88~LS 43
> San Diego 619 33
> joesnoops 31
> GARCIA CUSTOMS 18
> bumberent 15
> %candy mobile% 15
> LAID TL 14
> PORKY SD 14
> Raza505 12
> ~TRU~ 11
> La Fa '08 11
> Pueblo Viejo 11
> sergiosheavyhitter 10
> $$RON $$ 9
> $$MONSTER$$ 9
> RO 4 LIFE 9
> fesboogie 9
> CAPRICE2LOW 8
> dougy83 8
> FiveNine619 8
> HU$TLER 4 LIFE 7
> 1 LOW AZTEC 7
> ~RO DANNY~ 6
> 82 Q-Deville 5
> Jaime-ViejitosNM 5
> Punch 5
> ~SHOTTY~ 5
> 81cut 4
> JOEMAN 4
> chevyman 4
> ANGELBOY 3
> OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY 3
> RS G 3
> GoingCustom.com 3
> DIPN714 2
> southsandiego 2
> loveispain 2
> INFULLFX 2
> 1dreamer3 2
> Juiced_RL 2
> lucero63 2
> THE REAL BIG M 2
> tru2thagame 2
> LUCKY619 2
> BIG WHIT 64 2
> laid back in a lac 2
> Burque.:nobouts:. 2
> RO4LIFE 719 2
> Griego505 1
> ($El chamuko$) 1
> stevie d 1
> Str8BoucinT&M 1
> Lord Duez 1
> Ese Caqui 1
> L0W C 1
> SEAZ01 1
> LoudGuitars 1
> kerncountyhopper 1
> C-LO9492 1
> caddydaddy80 1
> ScratchBuilderV 1
> Abie 1
> La-Fa-4_Life 1
> BlackMagicHydraulics 1
> las_crucez 1
> daniel2007 1
> TURTLENUTTZ 1
> Close window & open topic
> *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 5 2010, 09:03 AM~17099234
> *Who posted in: STREET FAME
> gottie 356</span>
> StreetFame 343
> chaio 68
> ROBS~88~LS 43
> San Diego 619 33
> joesnoops 31
> GARCIA CUSTOMS 18
> bumberent 15
> %candy mobile% 15
> LAID TL 14
> PORKY SD 14
> Raza505 12
> ~TRU~ 11
> La Fa '08 11
> Pueblo Viejo 11
> sergiosheavyhitter 10
> $$RON $$ 9
> $$MONSTER$$ 9
> RO 4 LIFE 9
> fesboogie 9
> CAPRICE2LOW 8
> dougy83 8
> FiveNine619 8
> HU$TLER 4 LIFE 7
> 1 LOW AZTEC 7
> ~RO DANNY~ 6
> 82 Q-Deville 5
> Jaime-ViejitosNM 5
> Punch 5
> ~SHOTTY~ 5
> 81cut 4
> JOEMAN 4
> chevyman 4
> ANGELBOY 3
> OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY 3
> RS G 3
> GoingCustom.com 3
> DIPN714 2
> southsandiego 2
> loveispain 2
> INFULLFX 2
> 1dreamer3 2
> Juiced_RL 2
> lucero63 2
> THE REAL BIG M 2
> tru2thagame 2
> LUCKY619 2
> BIG WHIT 64 2
> laid back in a lac 2
> Burque.:nobouts:. 2
> RO4LIFE 719 2
> Griego505 1
> ($El chamuko$) 1
> stevie d 1
> Str8BoucinT&M 1
> Lord Duez 1
> Ese Caqui 1
> L0W C 1
> SEAZ01 1
> LoudGuitars 1
> kerncountyhopper 1
> C-LO9492 1
> caddydaddy80 1
> ScratchBuilderV 1
> Abie 1
> La-Fa-4_Life 1
> BlackMagicHydraulics 1
> las_crucez 1
> daniel2007 1
> TURTLENUTTZ 1
> Close window & open topic
> *


 :0


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 5 2010, 08:03 AM~17099234
> *Who posted in: STREET FAME
> Post Whore Posts
> gottie 356
> StreetFame 343
> chaio 68
> ROBS~88~LS 43
> San Diego 619 33
> joesnoops 31
> GARCIA CUSTOMS 18
> bumberent 15
> %candy mobile% 15
> LAID TL 14
> PORKY SD 14
> Raza505 12
> ~TRU~ 11
> La Fa '08 11
> Pueblo Viejo 11
> sergiosheavyhitter 10
> $$RON $$ 9
> $$MONSTER$$ 9
> RO 4 LIFE 9
> fesboogie 9
> CAPRICE2LOW 8
> dougy83 8
> FiveNine619 8
> HU$TLER 4 LIFE 7
> 1 LOW AZTEC 7
> ~RO DANNY~ 6
> 82 Q-Deville 5
> Jaime-ViejitosNM 5
> Punch 5
> ~SHOTTY~ 5
> 81cut 4
> JOEMAN 4
> chevyman 4
> ANGELBOY 3
> OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY 3
> RS G 3
> GoingCustom.com 3
> DIPN714 2
> southsandiego 2
> loveispain 2
> INFULLFX 2
> 1dreamer3 2
> Juiced_RL 2
> lucero63 2
> THE REAL BIG M 2
> tru2thagame 2
> LUCKY619 2
> BIG WHIT 64 2
> laid back in a lac 2
> Burque.:nobouts:. 2
> RO4LIFE 719 2
> Griego505 1
> ($El chamuko$) 1
> stevie d 1
> Str8BoucinT&M 1
> Lord Duez 1
> Ese Caqui 1
> L0W C 1
> SEAZ01 1
> LoudGuitars 1
> kerncountyhopper 1
> C-LO9492 1
> caddydaddy80 1
> ScratchBuilderV 1
> Abie 1
> La-Fa-4_Life 1
> BlackMagicHydraulics 1
> las_crucez 1
> daniel2007 1
> TURTLENUTTZ 1
> Close window & open topic
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 5 2010, 09:03 AM~17099234
> *Who posted in: STREET FAME
> Post Whore Posts
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>chaio 68
> ROBS~88~LS 43
> San Diego 619 33
> joesnoops 31
> GARCIA CUSTOMS 18
> bumberent 15
> %candy mobile% 15
> LAID TL 14
> PORKY SD 14
> Raza505 12
> ~TRU~ 11
> La Fa '08 11
> Pueblo Viejo 11
> sergiosheavyhitter 10
> $$RON $$ 9
> $$MONSTER$$ 9
> RO 4 LIFE 9
> fesboogie 9
> CAPRICE2LOW 8
> dougy83 8
> FiveNine619 8
> HU$TLER 4 LIFE 7
> 1 LOW AZTEC 7
> ~RO DANNY~ 6
> 82 Q-Deville 5
> Jaime-ViejitosNM 5
> Punch 5
> ~SHOTTY~ 5
> 81cut 4
> JOEMAN 4
> chevyman 4
> ANGELBOY 3
> OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY 3
> RS G 3
> GoingCustom.com 3
> DIPN714 2
> southsandiego 2
> loveispain 2
> INFULLFX 2
> 1dreamer3 2
> Juiced_RL 2
> lucero63 2
> THE REAL BIG M 2
> tru2thagame 2
> LUCKY619 2
> BIG WHIT 64 2
> laid back in a lac 2
> Burque.:nobouts:. 2
> RO4LIFE 719 2
> Griego505 1
> ($El chamuko$) 1
> stevie d 1
> Str8BoucinT&M 1
> Lord Duez 1
> Ese Caqui 1
> L0W C 1
> SEAZ01 1
> LoudGuitars 1
> kerncountyhopper 1
> C-LO9492 1
> caddydaddy80 1
> ScratchBuilderV 1
> Abie 1
> La-Fa-4_Life 1
> BlackMagicHydraulics 1
> las_crucez 1
> daniel2007 1
> TURTLENUTTZ 1
> Close window & open topic
> *


----------



## gottie

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Apr 5 2010, 09:50 PM~17107166
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

what up streetfame anything new in burque


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 6 2010, 05:03 PM~17115555
> *what up streetfame anything new in burque
> *


next hop on the 17th


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 6 2010, 06:03 PM~17115555
> *what up streetfame anything new in burque
> *


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by $mr blvd$_@Apr 7 2010, 12:58 PM~17123483
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 7 2010, 12:00 PM~17123501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: looks good let me see if i finish my car on time im switching my body to a regal and putting a new motor u guys got any parts for regals


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 7 2010, 01:54 PM~17124029
> *:thumbsup: looks good let me see if i finish my car on time im switching my body to a regal and putting a new motor u guys got any parts for regals
> *


 :angry: WE GO THROUGH SO MANY REGAL PARTS.... I WISH WE HAD SOME MORE


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 7 2010, 02:50 PM~17125041
> *:angry:  WE GO THROUGH SO MANY REGAL PARTS.... I WISH WE HAD SOME MORE
> *


dam that sucks for a few months now i was tryin to find a regal everybody here in espa either didnt wanna sell them or wanted to much but i found 1 in tx that ima go for i think it jus needs doors but gotta start sumwhere i guess did u guys stay in town on goodfriday for a while


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## loveispain

Hey what's up fellers got some uppers for u guys to extend 2 molded out lmk on price when you can do them


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 7 2010, 11:02 PM~17130269
> *dam that sucks for a few months now i was tryin to find a regal everybody here in espa either didnt wanna sell them or wanted to much but i found 1 in tx that ima go for i think it jus needs doors but gotta start sumwhere i guess did u guys stay in town on goodfriday for a while
> *


NOT EVEN HOMIE WE BOUNCED RIGHT AWAY AFTER WE WENT FOR A SHORT CRUISE. I'LL KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR SOME DOORS FOR U


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by loveispain_@Apr 8 2010, 02:11 PM~17135367
> *Hey what's up fellers got some uppers for u guys to extend 2 molded out lmk on price when you can do them
> *


WE'LL HOOK U UP HOMIE. JUST BRING THEM BY THE SHOP WHEN U GET A CHANCE WERE READY WHEN U ARE. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Apr 8 2010, 12:18 PM~17134376
> *
> *


SUP JOE?! I GUESS WE'LL BE BY IN THE MORNING TO LOOK AT UR CAR


----------



## StreetFame

:0


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 7 2010, 11:02 PM~17130269
> *dam that sucks for a few months now i was tryin to find a regal everybody here in espa either didnt wanna sell them or wanted to much but i found 1 in tx that ima go for i think it jus needs doors but gotta start sumwhere i guess did u guys stay in town on goodfriday for a while
> *


I got u covered on doors n probably whatever else u need except for side marker lights


----------



## loveispain

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 8 2010, 04:15 PM~17136830
> *WE'LL HOOK U UP HOMIE. JUST BRING THEM BY THE SHOP WHEN U GET A CHANCE WERE READY WHEN U ARE. :biggrin:
> *


Pm the price so I can pry it out my wides hand


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 8 2010, 04:13 PM~17136801
> *NOT EVEN HOMIE WE BOUNCED RIGHT AWAY AFTER WE WENT FOR A SHORT CRUISE. I'LL KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR SOME DOORS FOR U
> *


thanks


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 8 2010, 04:22 PM~17136906
> *I got u covered on doors n probably whatever else u need except for side marker lights
> *


 :thumbsup: cherry


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 8 2010, 04:22 PM~17136906
> *I got u covered on doors n probably whatever else u need except for side marker lights
> *


sall good its got the bezels in the trunk  i got a pair of doors if you need em there off a cutty but they are interchangable


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 8 2010, 04:17 PM~17136848
> *SUP JOE?!  I GUESS WE'LL BE BY IN THE MORNING TO LOOK AT UR CAR
> *


what up homies thanks for stopping by and fixing the ride :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Apr 9 2010, 07:28 PM~17148214
> *what up homies thanks for stopping by and fixing the ride  :biggrin:
> *


no problemo


----------



## ~SHOTTY~




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 8 2010, 11:30 PM~17140968
> *sall good its got the bezels in the trunk   i got a pair of doors if you need em there off a cutty but they are interchangable
> *


CHIPPER !


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 11 2010, 01:23 AM~17157527
> *CHIPPER !
> *


 :0


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

http://www.odbentertainment.com/uploads/3/..._experience.pdf


HERE'S THE LINK TO THE HOP RULES FOR THE LOWRIDER SHOW ON MAY 2, 2010


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 11 2010, 12:37 PM~17160096
> *:0
> *


u guys know where i could find a v6 motor


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 12 2010, 03:08 PM~17170284
> *u guys know where i could find a v6 motor
> *


THERE'S A V8 HERE AT THE SHOP I COULD PROB GET U FOR CHEAP... I KNOW U WANT IT FOR UR HOPPER SO U NEED THAT V6. I'LL ASK AROUND


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## INFULLFX

ESTOS VATOS SON A TODA MADRE...LAID BACK VATOS, GOOD CUSTOMER SERVICE, OVERALL GOOD SHOP IF YOUR IN THE LAND OF ENTRAPMENT HIT EM UP. ONE BAD THING GOTTA GET THAT NICE RANFLA ON THE BACK BUMPER AGAIN, WAS HEARTBREAKIN TO SEE THAT NICE RIDE IN NEED OF SOME TLC...  :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by INFULLFX_@Apr 12 2010, 08:48 PM~17173623
> *ESTOS VATOS SON A TODA MADRE...LAID BACK VATOS, GOOD CUSTOMER SERVICE, OVERALL GOOD SHOP IF YOUR IN THE LAND OF ENTRAPMENT HIT EM UP. ONE BAD THING GOTTA GET THAT NICE RANFLA ON THE BACK BUMPER AGAIN, WAS HEARTBREAKIN TO SEE THAT NICE RIDE IN NEED OF SOME TLC...   :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: WHICH RIDE U TALKING ABOUT?


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 12 2010, 08:23 PM~17174095
> *:dunno: WHICH RIDE U TALKING ABOUT?
> *


x2


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 12 2010, 03:46 PM~17171095
> *THERE'S A V8 HERE AT THE SHOP I COULD PROB GET U FOR CHEAP...  I KNOW U WANT IT FOR UR HOPPER SO U NEED THAT V6.  I'LL ASK AROUND
> *


kool thanks :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~

:wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 12 2010, 02:08 PM~17170284
> *u guys know where i could find a v6 motor
> *


i got a v6 here but its a special 1


----------



## INFULLFX

> _Originally posted by StreetFame+Apr 12 2010, 08:23 PM~17174095-->
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: WHICH RIDE U TALKING ABOUT?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gottie_@Sep 29 2009, 09:53 PM~15224774
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 13 2010, 08:56 PM~17185414
> *i got a v6 here but its a special 1
> *


 :0 :0 how much


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by INFULLFX_@Apr 14 2010, 09:19 AM~17188822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: AHHH YES THAT'S "STREETFAME"... IT'S DONE FOR NOW UNLESS THE NEW OWNER DECIDES TO REVIVE THE CAR.


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 13 2010, 09:56 PM~17185414
> *i got a v6 here but its a special 1
> *


 :0 ALUMINUM?!


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 14 2010, 01:23 PM~17191633
> *:0 ALUMINUM?!
> *


 :roflmao: that would be crazy


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 14 2010, 03:01 PM~17192032
> *:roflmao: that would be crazy
> *



I PREFER A LEAD FILLED BUMPER :0


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 14 2010, 02:59 PM~17192585
> *I PREFER A LEAD FILLED BUMPER  :0
> *


or under the batts if u cant beat em join em :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 14 2010, 12:20 PM~17190542
> *:0  :0 how much
> *


u have to work a deal with ryan ! Already started makin a deal with him !


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by dougy83+Apr 14 2010, 11:20 AM~17190542-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0 how much
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno gotta see if it runs yet ya gotta hitt up ryan its out of his s10 lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetFame_@Apr 14 2010, 01:23 PM~17191633
> *:0 ALUMINUM?!
> *


i wish lol 2.8 from a s10 its tiny lol


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 14 2010, 07:42 PM~17195655
> *or under the batts if u cant beat em join em  :biggrin:
> *


dunno wot your talking about my bumpers empty and theres nuttin under my rack  :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 14 2010, 11:58 PM~17198805
> *dunno wot your talking about my bumpers empty and theres nuttin under my rack    :biggrin:
> *


no no not urs jus in general :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 15 2010, 12:58 AM~17198805
> *dunno wot your talking about my bumpers empty and theres nuttin under my rack    :biggrin:
> *


IS URS A DOUBLE? NEVER SEEN IT IN PERSON BUT I THINK U WERE IN THAT ROLLIN VIDEO? :dunno:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 15 2010, 07:34 PM~17206635
> *IS URS A DOUBLE?  NEVER SEEN IT IN PERSON BUT I THINK U WERE IN THAT ROLLIN VIDEO? :dunno:
> *


ya its a dbl ya its in the rollin bideo he was supposed to bring it for goodfriday but his truck gave ass or the tranny


----------



## gottie

:wow:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 15 2010, 07:34 PM~17206635
> *IS URS A DOUBLE?  NEVER SEEN IT IN PERSON BUT I THINK U WERE IN THAT ROLLIN VIDEO? :dunno:
> *


yeah thats the 1 my lil boy was hittin it after the roswell show on vol 14


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 15 2010, 09:20 PM~17207899
> *yeah thats the 1 my lil boy was hittin it after the roswell show on vol 14
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 15 2010, 10:20 PM~17207899
> *yeah thats the 1 my lil boy was hittin it after the roswell show on vol 14
> *


WHATS IT DOING ON THE STICK?


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 15 2010, 08:53 PM~17206869
> *ya its a dbl  ya its in the rollin bideo he was supposed to bring it for goodfriday but his truck gave ass or the tranny
> *


YOU GUYS COMING OUT FOR THAT SHOW TOMORROW?


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 16 2010, 01:00 PM~17213460
> *YOU GUYS COMING OUT FOR THAT SHOW TOMORROW?
> *


maybe jus to check it out i havent touched my car since goodfriday slackin


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 16 2010, 03:17 PM~17214013
> *maybe jus to check it out i havent touched my car since goodfriday slackin
> *



THATS COOL... I DONT THINK WERE HOPPING UNLESS ITS WORTH IT :angry:

I GUESS WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 16 2010, 04:26 PM~17214589
> *THATS COOL... I DONT THINK WERE HOPPING UNLESS ITS WORTH IT  :angry:
> 
> I GUESS WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS THERE
> *


Post some pics of the show i aint gonna make it gonna try n get my car ready for the other shows


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 16 2010, 01:00 PM~17213454
> *WHATS IT DOING ON THE STICK?
> *


to be honest i havent had it on the stick since we moved the rear end etc but it should be around 78-79 thats what it measures at


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 16 2010, 02:17 PM~17214013
> *maybe jus to check it out i havent touched my car since goodfriday slackin
> *


get it done ya lazy git :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 16 2010, 10:40 PM~17217612
> *get it done ya lazy git  :biggrin:
> *


X 2


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 16 2010, 09:40 PM~17217612
> *get it done ya lazy git  :biggrin:
> *


i got to get off my azz already


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 17 2010, 01:15 PM~17221532
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

whats up STREETFAME


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 18 2010, 08:13 AM~17226802
> *whats up STREETFAME
> *


sup homie


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

how did the hopp go


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 18 2010, 03:21 PM~17228902
> *sup homie
> *



just chillen have you guys been stayin busy


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 18 2010, 07:39 PM~17231317
> *how did the hopp go
> *


NO HOP


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 18 2010, 09:39 PM~17232983
> *just chillen have you guys been stayin busy
> *


LIL BIT


----------



## StreetFame

HAMPTON INN
2300 CARLISLE NE
ALBUQUERQUE,NM 87110
(505) 833-3700

ROOM RATE $69.00 A NIGHT
CHECK INFRIDAY APRIL 30 - CHECK OUT MONDAY MAY 3
GROUP CODE: ROLLERZ ONLY

CALL AND BOOK YOUR ROOMS THE CUT OFF DATE IS APRIL 25TH AND ANYBODY IS WELCOME TO USE THIS DEAL.
PRE-SHOW PARTY WILL BE ANNOUNCED BY NEXT WEEK.


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 18 2010, 03:24 PM~17228913
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: THAT CRUISE WAS BAD ASS... WE DEFINATELY HELD IT DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 18 2010, 08:39 PM~17231317
> *how did the hopp go
> *


NO ONE WANTED TO STEP UP :angry:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 18 2010, 03:33 PM~17228962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HUUUUULLKKKKKKKKKKKKK CRUSIN' CENTRAL


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

THIS IS A BAD ASS PIC GOTTIE :0


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 19 2010, 07:42 AM~17235308
> *NO ONE WANTED TO STEP UP  :angry:
> *


that sucks gotta get em on the 2nd :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 19 2010, 01:33 PM~17237728
> *that sucks gotta get em on the 2nd  :biggrin:
> *


ANY OF U GUYS HOPPING THAT DAY?

WE WERE THINKING OF HAVING A AFTER HOP AT THE SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 21 2010, 06:01 PM~17263064
> *ANY OF U GUYS HOPPING THAT DAY?
> 
> WE WERE THINKING OF HAVING A AFTER HOP AT THE SHOP :biggrin:
> *


ya were gonna tryin n finish mt cousins elco n take that n his regal maybe my car with a blown motor lol our homies frm texas r commin 2 a after would be the shit


----------



## stevie d

im not sure what were doing weve been invited to a show in texas that day so im kinda stuck in the middle of what to do where ever we go im gunna smash el taco until it breaks :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 22 2010, 04:40 PM~17273930
> *im not sure what were doing weve been invited to a show in texas that day so im kinda stuck in the middle of what to do where ever we go im gunna smash el taco until it breaks  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 21 2010, 08:53 PM~17264433
> *ya were gonna tryin n finish mt cousins elco n take that n his regal maybe my car with a blown motor lol our homies frm texas r commin 2 a after would be the shit
> *


 :yes: IT WOULD BE THE SHIT!


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 22 2010, 05:40 PM~17273930
> *im not sure what were doing weve been invited to a show in texas that day so im kinda stuck in the middle of what to do where ever we go im gunna smash el taco until it breaks  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 23 2010, 08:29 PM~17285259
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

MONSTERS 62 AT THE SHOP GETTIN DONE UP :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

BUSY WEEK AT THE SHOP


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 25 2010, 09:17 PM~17299813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUSY WEEK AT THE SHOP
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

]


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

what up streetfame u guys ready for sunday


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 27 2010, 09:52 PM~17324793
> *what up streetfame u guys ready for sunday
> *


 :biggrin: ALMOST... YOU GUYS COMING TO THE AFTER HOP? ITS AT THE SHOP!


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 27 2010, 07:01 PM~17322321
> *
> *


FOUND THIS, AND THOUGHT IT MIGHT BE FOR YOU

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=535685


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

STREETFAME HYDRAULICS AFTER HOP
STREETFAME HYDRAULICS
4200 4TH STREET NW 
ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO 87107


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 28 2010, 12:17 PM~17331128
> *:biggrin: ALMOST... YOU GUYS COMING TO THE AFTER HOP?  ITS AT THE SHOP!
> *


let me talk to my cousin n see we pry will u takin the car to the show or jus waiting for the after hop


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 28 2010, 12:53 PM~17331443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREETFAME HYDRAULICS AFTER HOP
> STREETFAME HYDRAULICS
> 4200 4TH STREET NW
> ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO  87107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


r u guys moreless by chucks


----------



## slashsmf

http://www.e-joculet.ro/punctaj.php?user=Isti&id_user=9317


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by slashsmf_@Apr 28 2010, 02:04 PM~17331539
> *http://www.e-joculet.ro/punctaj.php?user=Isti&id_user=9317
> *


WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT :uh:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 28 2010, 01:58 PM~17331485
> *let me talk to my cousin n see we pry will u takin the car to the show or jus waiting for the after hop
> *


DUNNO YET... WE'RE FOR SURE TAKING OUR STREET HOPPER BUT AS FAR AS THE RADICAL WE'RE PROBABLY WAITING FOR THE AFTER HOP :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

STREETFAME HYDRAULICS AFTER HOP
STREETFAME HYDRAULICS
4200 4TH STREET NW 
ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO 87107


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 28 2010, 02:01 PM~17331516
> *r u guys moreless by chucks
> *


YEAH ON 4TH STREET BETWEEN GRIEGOS AND CANDELARIA ON THE EAST SIDE OF THE STREET.


----------



## Raza505

So what is a "After Hop"? Probably wont make the show so I might check that out.


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Apr 28 2010, 03:12 PM~17332126
> *So what is a "After Hop"? Probably wont make the show so I might check that out.
> *


A AFTER THE SHOW HOP :biggrin: IT'S WHERE ALL THE HOPPERS FROM THE SHOW GET TOGETHER TO PUT ON THEIR OWN SHOW


----------



## gottie




----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 28 2010, 02:33 PM~17331759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREETFAME HYDRAULICS AFTER HOP
> STREETFAME HYDRAULICS
> 4200 4TH STREET NW
> ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO  87107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 28 2010, 01:34 PM~17331773
> *YEAH ON 4TH STREET BETWEEN GRIEGOS AND CANDELARIA ON THE EAST SIDE OF THE STREET.
> *


cherry my aunt lives exactly right there i wanna go atleast check out the after hopp


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 28 2010, 02:42 PM~17332514
> *A AFTER THE SHOW HOP  :biggrin:  IT'S WHERE ALL THE HOPPERS FROM THE SHOW GET TOGETHER TO PUT ON THEIR OWN SHOW
> *


hell ya its gonna be good


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 28 2010, 01:33 PM~17331759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREETFAME HYDRAULICS AFTER HOP
> STREETFAME HYDRAULICS
> 4200 4TH STREET NW
> ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO  87107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 28 2010, 09:34 PM~17336141
> *cherry my aunt lives exactly right there i wanna go atleast check out the after hopp
> *


U BETTER BRING UR RIDE OUT HERE EVEN IF U HAVE TO PUSH IT IN :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Apr 29 2010, 12:18 AM~17337891
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S UP CHRIS. IT SHOULD BE DONE TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 29 2010, 08:07 AM~17339539
> *U BETTER BRING UR RIDE OUT HERE EVEN IF U HAVE TO PUSH IT IN :biggrin:
> *


hope u guys have strong arms n legs to help push cause that fukers heavy as hell lol


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 29 2010, 11:40 AM~17341552
> *hope u guys have strong arms n legs to help push cause that fukers heavy as hell lol
> *


ou said it lol :biggrin: el tacos loaded up :wow:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 28 2010, 01:32 PM~17331751
> *DUNNO YET... WE'RE FOR SURE TAKING OUR STREET HOPPER BUT AS FAR AS THE RADICAL WE'RE PROBABLY WAITING FOR THE AFTER HOP :biggrin:
> *


im feeling that mines not exactly radical and they dont got a double pump cat at the show so it looks like its on for the after hop lol


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 29 2010, 03:38 PM~17343702
> *ou said it lol :biggrin: el tacos loaded up  :wow:
> *


cherry i told pat that i would pull 1 if u guys wanted so u wouldnt have to disconnect the trailer to unload the other car n leave the trailer like that other wise i dont think ima go pry stay home n kick it


----------



## gottie




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 29 2010, 04:40 PM~17343716
> *im feeling that mines not exactly radical and they dont got a double pump cat at the show so it looks like its on for the after hop lol
> *


so your going to burque stevie


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 29 2010, 04:40 PM~17343716
> *im feeling that mines not exactly radical and they dont got a double pump cat at the show so it looks like its on for the after hop lol
> *


COOL WE REALLY WANT U GUYS TO COME DOWN AND HOP WITH US


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 29 2010, 08:29 PM~17345930
> *cherry i told pat that i would pull 1 if u guys wanted so u wouldnt have to disconnect the trailer to unload the other car n leave the trailer like that other wise i dont think ima go  pry stay home n kick it
> *


LOAD IT UP! WHAT DAY R U COMING? WERE HAVING A PRE PARTY AT NEDS ON SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 29 2010, 12:40 PM~17341552
> *hope u guys have strong arms n legs to help push cause that fukers heavy as hell lol
> *


 :wow:


----------



## StreetFame

STREETFAME HYDRAULICS AFTER HOP
STREETFAME HYDRAULICS
4200 4TH STREET NW 
ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO 87107


----------



## gottie




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

:biggrin: BIG THANKS HOMIES GOOD ASS JOB :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Apr 29 2010, 09:17 PM~17347406
> *:biggrin: BIG THANKS HOMIES GOOD ASS JOB :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEMO


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 29 2010, 08:39 PM~17346835
> *COOL WE REALLY WANT U GUYS TO COME DOWN AND HOP WITH US
> *


cool the cars in espanola hopefully she will work over the weekend lol if it dont fuck it lol


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Apr 29 2010, 10:17 PM~17347406
> *:biggrin: BIG THANKS HOMIES GOOD ASS JOB :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 30 2010, 11:21 AM~17351360
> *cool the cars in espanola hopefully she will work over the weekend lol if it dont fuck it lol
> *


WHO CARES AS LONG AS WE ALL HAVE FUN :cheesy:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 30 2010, 02:38 PM~17352829
> *WHO CARES AS LONG AS WE ALL HAVE FUN  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Pjay

All loaded up ready to go


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 30 2010, 03:01 PM~17352982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All loaded up ready to go
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 30 2010, 03:01 PM~17352982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All loaded up ready to go
> *


*</span></span></span>*


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 30 2010, 04:25 PM~17353658
> *</span></span></span>
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

sean or gottie dont forget to post pics and videos for the one that cant make it


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 30 2010, 03:46 PM~17353824
> *sean or gottie dont forget to post pics and videos for the one that cant make it
> *


  no problemo


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 29 2010, 08:42 PM~17346893
> *:wow:
> *


no illegal weight lol with all the batts n pumps ect goodluck im pry not gonna go i keep askin dwn here whats gonna happen n nobody wants to tell me soo ima stay home n chill post up sum vids for me n pics :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 30 2010, 09:21 PM~17355941
> *no illegal weight  lol with all the batts n pumps ect  goodluck im pry not gonna go i keep askin dwn here whats gonna happen  n nobody wants to tell me soo ima stay home n chill post up sum vids for me n pics    :biggrin:
> *


Dont b Gay ! U better go we told u to go to the shop today n u didnt even show up


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 30 2010, 08:21 PM~17355941
> *no illegal weight  lol with all the batts n pumps ect  goodluck im pry not gonna go i keep askin dwn here whats gonna happen  n nobody wants to tell me soo ima stay home n chill post up sum vids for me n pics    :biggrin:
> *


dam fool you better go we tested el taco today n it chippped out lol but fuck it were still gunna drag her along for the fun ,chrles stop being gay and go to the show


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 30 2010, 10:14 PM~17356397
> *dam fool you better go we tested el taco today n it chippped out lol but fuck it were still gunna drag her along for the fun ,chrles stop being gay and go to the show
> *


 :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 30 2010, 09:11 PM~17355853
> * no problemo
> *


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 30 2010, 09:25 PM~17356488
> *:0
> *


see ya ll tomarrow n goodluck hopefully tru rydaz team tx and nm will put it dwn tomarrow and at the after hopp


----------



## StreetFame

STREETFAME HYDRAULICS AFTER HOP
STREETFAME HYDRAULICS
4200 4TH STREET NW 
ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO 87107


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@May 1 2010, 10:23 PM~17362485
> *see ya ll tomarrow n goodluck  hopefully tru rydaz team tx and nm will put it dwn tomarrow and at the after hopp
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## J.F.L

Thanks to STREET FAME for the Hospitality at the after hop.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by J.F.L_@May 3 2010, 11:11 AM~17373159
> *Thanks to STREET FAME for the Hospitality at the after hop.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Juiced_RL

What up Sean wish I could have made the after hop last night when are we going to see pictures or videos?


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by J.F.L_@May 3 2010, 10:11 AM~17373159
> *Thanks to STREET FAME for the Hospitality at the after hop.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x1000 u guys r sum cool ass vatos and thanks for openin up ur shop for the afterhop


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by J.F.L+May 3 2010, 10:11 AM~17373159-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to STREET FAME for the Hospitality at the after hop.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 11:13 AM~17373714
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dougy83_@May 3 2010, 01:25 PM~17375029
> *x1000 u guys r sum cool ass vatos and thanks for openin up ur shop for the afterhop
> *


ANY TIME THANKS FOR COMING  :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@May 3 2010, 12:32 PM~17374506
> *What up Sean wish I could have made the after hop last night when are we going to see pictures or videos?
> *


SOON :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame

GOT A LITTLE FOOTAGE JUST HAVE TO HAVE A HOMIE UPLOAD IT


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by J.F.L+May 3 2010, 11:11 AM~17373159-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to STREET FAME for the Hospitality at the after hop.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 12:13 PM~17373714
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dougy83_@May 3 2010, 02:25 PM~17375029
> *x1000 u guys r sum cool ass vatos and thanks for openin up ur shop for the afterhop
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by J.F.L+May 3 2010, 10:11 AM~17373159-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to STREET FAME for the Hospitality at the after hop.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 11:13 AM~17373714
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dougy83_@May 3 2010, 01:25 PM~17375029
> *x1000 u guys r sum cool ass vatos and thanks for openin up ur shop for the afterhop
> *


fo sho was cool kicking it at the shop homies thanks for the use of the tools if yall are ever in west texas hitt us up homies


----------



## dougy83

:rimshot:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

AT STREETFAME HYDRAULICS 7:00 P.M. DON'T BE LATE :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 5 2010, 02:07 PM~17400259
> *  PICS  *


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

looks like it was fun out there today


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 5 2010, 09:42 PM~17405501
> *looks like it was fun out there today
> *


not to bad


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 5 2010, 09:34 PM~17405405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cherry :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 6 2010, 10:20 AM~17408720
> *
> *



whats goin on gottie


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=125AA-13gtI
:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 5 2010, 10:34 PM~17405405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

u guys going to the show in santa fe


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 9 2010, 07:42 AM~17433222
> *
> *



whats up bro whats goin on in burque today


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 9 2010, 08:11 AM~17433539
> *whats up bro whats goin on in burque today
> *


not much


----------



## gottie




----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 10 2010, 07:48 PM~17447469
> *
> *






LOOK WHAT WENT DOWN SUNDAY NIGHT... STREET FAME WHITE LINCOLN..


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 10 2010, 07:30 PM~17448027
> *
> 
> 
> LOOK WHAT WENT DOWN SUNDAY NIGHT...  STREET FAME WHITE LINCOLN..
> *


 :cheesy: SICK :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

WHAT UP BROTHA


----------



## Juiced_RL

What up Street Fame


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 10 2010, 08:56 PM~17449131
> *WHAT UP BROTHA
> *


sup homie you coming down on saturday


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@May 10 2010, 09:54 PM~17449839
> *What up Street Fame
> *


wut up homie


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 11 2010, 10:20 PM~17461015
> *sup homie you coming down on saturday
> *


yea bRO i should be there, where is the show gonna be at?


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 12 2010, 06:54 PM~17469909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

SAVED FROM PAGE 2 :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 13 2010, 06:19 PM~17481531
> *
> *




:wave:


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie+May 12 2010, 09:26 PM~17471782-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 09:32 PM~17471856
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 09:36 PM~17471925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gottie_@May 12 2010, 09:37 PM~17471950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 16 2010, 05:21 PM~17507532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PUTTIN IT DOWN AS USUAL :0


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 12 2010, 08:26 PM~17471782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 cant wait to see it looks real nice good job street fame


----------



## panchov

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Dec 30 2009, 11:17 PM~16140576
> *AHAAHAHHAH CAN U SAY STUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK HAHAH
> 
> I WANA SEE A VIDEO OF A CAR OVER 95'' COMING BACK DOWN FROM NM
> *


IF YOU DO ITS GUARANTEED THATS THE CAR WAS BOUGHT NOT BUILT!!!!!! AND THERE ALL COMING FROM THE WEST :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by panchov_@May 16 2010, 05:58 PM~17508220
> *IF YOU DO ITS GUARANTEED THATS THE CAR WAS BOUGHT NOT BUILT!!!!!! AND THERE ALL COMING FROM THE WEST :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: what makes you think that :dunno:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by panchov_@May 16 2010, 06:58 PM~17508220
> *IF YOU DO ITS GUARANTEED THATS THE CAR WAS BOUGHT NOT BUILT!!!!!! AND THERE ALL COMING FROM THE WEST :biggrin:
> *


WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU!? :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 18 2010, 06:06 AM~17525102
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup bRO


----------



## chaio

WHAT UP FELLAS....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 16 2010, 05:21 PM~17507532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 18 2010, 04:03 PM~17531019
> *WHAT UP FELLAS....
> *


sup homie whats new


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 18 2010, 05:00 PM~17530996
> *sup bRO
> *


Just been workin bRO, did you 4 pump the rag yet lol just jk :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 18 2010, 06:21 PM~17531909
> *sup homie whats new
> *


NOTHING YET JUST TRYING GET READY FOR THIS SHOW ON SUNDAY!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 18 2010, 06:49 PM~17532783
> *NOTHING YET JUST TRYING GET READY FOR THIS SHOW ON SUNDAY!
> *


big hop going down or what :cheesy:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 18 2010, 05:40 PM~17532091
> *Just been workin bRO, did you 4 pump the rag yet lol just jk :biggrin:
> *


im down to if you are :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

what up homies


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 18 2010, 09:18 PM~17534146
> *im down to if you are :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: im thinkin of makin a hopper


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 18 2010, 10:39 PM~17536134
> *:roflmao: im thinkin of makin a hopper
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 10 2010, 08:30 PM~17448027
> *
> 
> 
> LOOK WHAT WENT DOWN SUNDAY NIGHT...  STREET FAME WHITE LINCOLN..
> *


damm goodtimer looks like you were haveing a GOODTIME :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## panchov

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 16 2010, 07:23 PM~17508513
> *WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU!? :uh:
> *


JUST SOMEONE WHO KNOWS HOMIE! DONT LET THE MARKER FOOL YOU HOMIE IM FROM LOS BUT I STAY OUT HERE AND I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT THERES NOTHING BUT CHIPPERS OUT HERE. YEAH YOU DID OK WITH THE REGAL YOU BUILT BUT JUST LIKE THE HOMIE SAID STANDING ENDED IN 2004! YOU WANNA WOOF SHIT WITH THE BIG DOGS YOU NEED TO STEP UP YOUR GAME.


----------



## Raza505

Street Fame!


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> _Originally posted by panchov_@May 21 2010, 02:55 AM~17559839
> *JUST SOMEONE WHO KNOWS HOMIE! DONT LET THE MARKER FOOL YOU HOMIE IM FROM LOS BUT I STAY OUT HERE AND I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT THERES NOTHING BUT CHIPPERS OUT HERE. YEAH YOU DID OK WITH THE REGAL YOU BUILT BUT JUST LIKE THE HOMIE SAID STANDING ENDED IN 2004! YOU WANNA WOOF SHIT WITH THE BIG DOGS YOU NEED TO STEP UP YOUR GAME.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: homie were is your pos i never seen it on the streets of burque i am from cali too and my homies from street fame know there shit if you got the balls to talk shit bring your pos to there shop or any show out here and show us what you got eppy too hes known by the lrm there is no back yard bogie up in this city and my boy dom aka spanky just sold hes caddy and the list gos on so if you think you got game bring it


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by panchov_@May 21 2010, 02:55 AM~17559839
> *JUST SOMEONE WHO KNOWS HOMIE! DONT LET THE MARKER FOOL YOU HOMIE IM FROM LOS BUT I STAY OUT HERE AND I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT THERES NOTHING BUT CHIPPERS OUT HERE. YEAH YOU DID OK WITH THE REGAL YOU BUILT BUT JUST LIKE THE HOMIE SAID STANDING ENDED IN 2004! YOU WANNA WOOF SHIT WITH THE BIG DOGS YOU NEED TO STEP UP YOUR GAME.
> *


ok then show me what got !!!! sounds like your the one doing the ''woofing'' :wow:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by panchov_@May 21 2010, 03:55 AM~17559839
> *JUST SOMEONE WHO KNOWS HOMIE! DONT LET THE MARKER FOOL YOU HOMIE IM FROM LOS BUT I STAY OUT HERE AND I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT THERES NOTHING BUT CHIPPERS OUT HERE. YEAH YOU DID OK WITH THE REGAL YOU BUILT BUT JUST LIKE THE HOMIE SAID STANDING ENDED IN 2004! YOU WANNA WOOF SHIT WITH THE BIG DOGS YOU NEED TO STEP UP YOUR GAME.
> *


:0 SOUNDS LIKE HES CALLING YOU OUT , WHERE SHOULD WE DO THIS AT PANCHOV? :biggrin: LET THE SUMMER GAMES BEGIN , I KNOW GOTTI LIKES TO PLAY , AND WORD THRU THE GRAPE VINE IS GOODTIMES GOTA LIL SUMTHING SUMTHING :biggrin: HELL WE COULD DO A 3 WAY , CALI STYLE PANCHOV. :biggrin:  HOLLA WHEN U READY PIMP


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 21 2010, 09:13 PM~17566796
> *ok then show me what got !!!! sounds like your the one doing the ''woofing''  :wow:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@May 22 2010, 01:27 AM~17568926
> *:0 SOUNDS LIKE HES CALLING YOU OUT , WHERE SHOULD WE DO THIS AT PANCHOV? :biggrin: LET THE SUMMER GAMES BEGIN , I KNOW GOTTI LIKES TO PLAY , AND WORD THRU THE GRAPE VINE IS GOODTIMES GOTA LIL SUMTHING SUMTHING :biggrin: HELL WE COULD DO A 3 WAY , CALI STYLE PANCHOV. :biggrin:   HOLLA WHEN U READY PIMP
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## gottie




----------



## chaio

PUT ME A LIL SINGLE PUMP TOGETHER... WORKEN PRETTY GOOD!!!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 22 2010, 04:42 PM~17572261
> *PUT ME A LIL SINGLE PUMP TOGETHER...  WORKEN PRETTY GOOD!!!
> *


pics :cheesy:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 22 2010, 05:42 PM~17572261
> *PUT ME A LIL SINGLE PUMP TOGETHER...  WORKEN PRETTY GOOD!!!
> *


video's :biggrin: , congrats on ur 1st place in san bern chaio.


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by panchov_@May 21 2010, 03:55 AM~17559839
> *JUST SOMEONE WHO KNOWS HOMIE! DONT LET THE MARKER FOOL YOU HOMIE IM FROM LOS BUT I STAY OUT HERE AND I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT THERES NOTHING BUT CHIPPERS OUT HERE. YEAH YOU DID OK WITH THE REGAL YOU BUILT BUT JUST LIKE THE HOMIE SAID STANDING ENDED IN 2004! YOU WANNA WOOF SHIT WITH THE BIG DOGS YOU NEED TO STEP UP YOUR GAME.
> *


:rofl: FUCKIN' CLOWN :rofl:

PULL UP OR SHUT UP! I'D LOVE TO BUST UR ASS! STREETFAME IS ON A ROLL HOMIE WEVE BEEN BREAKING OFF DOUBLE PUMPS ALL SUMMER... SERVING NUMBER???? :rofl:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@May 22 2010, 02:27 AM~17568926
> *:0 SOUNDS LIKE HES CALLING YOU OUT , WHERE SHOULD WE DO THIS AT PANCHOV? :biggrin: LET THE SUMMER GAMES BEGIN , I KNOW GOTTI LIKES TO PLAY , AND WORD THRU THE GRAPE VINE IS GOODTIMES GOTA LIL SUMTHING SUMTHING :biggrin: HELL WE COULD DO A 3 WAY , CALI STYLE PANCHOV. :biggrin:   HOLLA WHEN U READY PIMP
> *


THIS GUYS FULL OF SHIT PAUL... HES BEEN OUT HERE IN BURQUE FOR A MINUTE NOW AND LIKES TO RUN HIS MOUTH ABOUT HOPPING LIKE HE KNOWS SOMETHING ABOUT INCHES :rofl:

AS A MATTER OF FACT HES BEEN TALKING (RUNNING HIS MOUTH) ABOUT OPENING A HYDRO SHOP CALLED "LA KUSTOMS" WITH HIS BROTHER SAYING THEYRE GOING TO SHOW EVERYBODY OUT HERE WHATS UP WITH A 90" LINCOLN EVEN THOUGH HE'S BEEN SHOPPING AROUND FOR AN 80" HOPPER FROM THE HOMIES AT HOW HIGH HYDROS.... TELL BIG JOHN I SAID WHATS UP NEXT TIME U ASK FOR ADVICE PANOCHA LOL I MEAN PANCHOV 


p.s. TELL UR SISTER AMANDA I SAID WHATS UP

DON'T START THINKING THAT I DONT KNOW WHO U ARE PONCHIE :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

:wave: whats up streetfame


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@May 22 2010, 02:27 AM~17568926
> *:0 SOUNDS LIKE HES CALLING YOU OUT , WHERE SHOULD WE DO THIS AT PANCHOV? :biggrin: LET THE SUMMER GAMES BEGIN , I KNOW GOTTI LIKES TO PLAY , AND WORD THRU THE GRAPE VINE IS GOODTIMES GOTA LIL SUMTHING SUMTHING :biggrin: HELL WE COULD DO A 3 WAY , CALI STYLE PANCHOV. :biggrin:   HOLLA WHEN U READY PIMP
> *


----------



## chaio

MY SINGLE PUMP!!!


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 24 2010, 01:11 PM~17587797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY SINGLE PUMP!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 24 2010, 01:07 PM~17587756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congratulations homie


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@May 24 2010, 01:06 PM~17587738
> *:wave: whats up streetfame
> *


sup playa :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 24 2010, 09:08 PM~17593562
> *sup playa :biggrin:
> *


here been busy tryin to finish a frame wrap were doing n getting the cars ready for roswell n u guys anytrhing new


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@May 24 2010, 09:10 PM~17593612
> *here been busy tryin to finish a frame wrap were doing n getting the cars ready for roswell n u guys anytrhing new
> *


same ol shit homie just serving double pumps :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:wave:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 24 2010, 02:07 PM~17587756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 24 2010, 10:18 PM~17593734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 24 2010, 02:11 PM~17587797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY SINGLE PUMP!!!
> *


HEARD ITS WORKING SWEET HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 23 2010, 11:42 PM~17582881
> *THIS GUYS FULL OF SHIT PAUL... HES BEEN OUT HERE IN BURQUE FOR A MINUTE NOW AND LIKES TO RUN HIS MOUTH ABOUT HOPPING LIKE HE KNOWS SOMETHING ABOUT INCHES :rofl:
> 
> AS A MATTER OF FACT HES BEEN TALKING (RUNNING HIS MOUTH) ABOUT OPENING A HYDRO SHOP CALLED "LA KUSTOMS" WITH HIS BROTHER SAYING THEYRE GOING TO SHOW EVERYBODY OUT HERE WHATS UP WITH A 90" LINCOLN EVEN THOUGH HE'S BEEN SHOPPING AROUND FOR AN 80" HOPPER FROM THE HOMIES AT HOW HIGH HYDROS.... TELL BIG JOHN I SAID WHATS UP NEXT TIME U ASK FOR ADVICE  PANOCHA LOL I MEAN PANCHOV
> p.s. TELL UR SISTER AMANDA I SAID WHATS UP
> 
> DON'T START THINKING THAT I DONT KNOW WHO U ARE PONCHIE :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: I KNOW THE HOMIE , HE'S ALRITE BUT IVE NEVER SEEN HIM OWN A HOPPER , THE CAR IN HIS AVI DONT EVEN BELONG TO HIM ANYMORE , I WAS THERE THE DAY HE BOUGHT IT FROM MY WEST TEXAS HOMIE , BUT SINCE ITS BEEN SOLD ,AND THE 90 LINCOLN SAME THING , I AINT INPRESSED WITH ALL THE L.A TALK THIS IS NEW MEXICO , NONE OF MY HOMIES KNOW HIM FROM L.A AND I KNOW A GRIP OF PEEPS OUT THERE , BIG JHON AINT GIVIN ADVICE ,THAT SHIT COST MONEY


----------



## gottie




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## panchov

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 23 2010, 11:42 PM~17582881
> *THIS GUYS FULL OF SHIT PAUL... HES BEEN OUT HERE IN BURQUE FOR A MINUTE NOW AND LIKES TO RUN HIS MOUTH ABOUT HOPPING LIKE HE KNOWS SOMETHING ABOUT INCHES :rofl:
> 
> AS A MATTER OF FACT HES BEEN TALKING (RUNNING HIS MOUTH) ABOUT OPENING A HYDRO SHOP CALLED "LA KUSTOMS" WITH HIS BROTHER SAYING THEYRE GOING TO SHOW EVERYBODY OUT HERE WHATS UP WITH A 90" LINCOLN EVEN THOUGH HE'S BEEN SHOPPING AROUND FOR AN 80" HOPPER FROM THE HOMIES AT HOW HIGH HYDROS.... TELL BIG JOHN I SAID WHATS UP NEXT TIME U ASK FOR ADVICE  PANOCHA LOL I MEAN PANCHOV
> p.s. TELL UR SISTER AMANDA I SAID WHATS UP
> 
> DON'T START THINKING THAT I DONT KNOW WHO U ARE PONCHIE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: STUPID LOL


----------



## panchov

WHEN I GOT SOMETHING ILL DO A SHOP CALL. :biggrin:


----------



## panchov

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@May 22 2010, 02:27 AM~17568926
> *:0 SOUNDS LIKE HES CALLING YOU OUT , WHERE SHOULD WE DO THIS AT PANCHOV? :biggrin: LET THE SUMMER GAMES BEGIN , I KNOW GOTTI LIKES TO PLAY , AND WORD THRU THE GRAPE VINE IS GOODTIMES GOTA LIL SUMTHING SUMTHING :biggrin: HELL WE COULD DO A 3 WAY , CALI STYLE PANCHOV. :biggrin:   HOLLA WHEN U READY PIMP
> *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by panchov_@May 25 2010, 07:03 AM~17596602
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: STUPID LOL
> *


THAT'S IT THATS ALL U GOT? Hahahaha!


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by panchov_@May 25 2010, 07:16 AM~17596644
> *WHEN I GOT SOMETHING ILL DO A SHOP CALL. :biggrin:
> *


I WISH U WOULD CHUMP CUZ ITS LONLEY OVER HERE ON TOP :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## panchov

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 25 2010, 08:37 AM~17597071
> *I WISH U WOULD CHUMP CUZ ITS LONLEY OVER HERE ON TOP :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO RIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## %candy mobile%

what up street fame :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@May 25 2010, 11:55 AM~17599252
> *what up street fame  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

STREET FAME ON TOP OF THIS GAME! AND FOR THOSE WHO THINK OTHERWISE FUCK YOU...PULL UP OR SHUT UP :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 25 2010, 05:33 PM~17602304
> *STREET FAME ON TOP OF THIS GAME! AND FOR THOSE WHO THINK OTHERWISE FUCK YOU...PULL UP OR SHUT UP :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## panchov

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 23 2010, 11:42 PM~17582881
> *THIS GUYS FULL OF SHIT PAUL... HES BEEN OUT HERE IN BURQUE FOR A MINUTE NOW AND LIKES TO RUN HIS MOUTH ABOUT HOPPING LIKE HE KNOWS SOMETHING ABOUT INCHES :rofl:
> 
> AS A MATTER OF FACT HES BEEN TALKING (RUNNING HIS MOUTH) ABOUT OPENING A HYDRO SHOP CALLED "LA KUSTOMS" WITH HIS BROTHER SAYING THEYRE GOING TO SHOW EVERYBODY OUT HERE WHATS UP WITH A 90" LINCOLN EVEN THOUGH HE'S BEEN SHOPPING AROUND FOR AN 80" HOPPER FROM THE HOMIES AT HOW HIGH HYDROS.... TELL BIG JOHN I SAID WHATS UP NEXT TIME U ASK FOR ADVICE  PANOCHA LOL I MEAN PANCHOV
> p.s. TELL UR SISTER AMANDA I SAID WHATS UP
> 
> DON'T START THINKING THAT I DONT KNOW WHO U ARE PONCHIE :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO WHAT A FUCKIN TWAT!!! I ASK FOR PRICES SO I COULD BEAT THEM WHEN I WAS BUILDING SHIT YOU FUCKIN MORON. NO ONE WAS ASKING FOR WHAT I ALREADY KNOW!!! LIKE I SAID ILL LET YOU HILLBILLYS KNOW WHEN IM GOING TO BREAK YOU OFF. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
AND I APPRECIATE YOU TAKING TIME OUT OF YOUR DAY TO LOOK THROUGH MY SHIT SINCE IT BOTHERS YOU THAT IM NOT ON YOUR NUTS LIKE EVERYONE ELSE LOL


----------



## panchov

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@May 24 2010, 10:51 PM~17594237
> *:angry: I KNOW THE HOMIE , HE'S ALRITE BUT IVE NEVER SEEN HIM OWN A HOPPER , THE CAR IN HIS AVI DONT EVEN BELONG TO HIM ANYMORE , I WAS THERE THE DAY HE BOUGHT IT FROM MY WEST TEXAS HOMIE , BUT SINCE ITS BEEN SOLD ,AND THE 90 LINCOLN SAME THING , I AINT INPRESSED WITH ALL THE L.A TALK THIS IS NEW MEXICO , NONE OF MY HOMIES KNOW HIM FROM L.A AND I KNOW A GRIP OF PEEPS OUT THERE , BIG JHON AINT GIVIN ADVICE ,THAT SHIT COST MONEY
> *


PAUL YOU'LL BE THE FIRST ONE I'll hit up so you can check out my shit when its finished homie. your one of the realest ryders i know out here. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by panchov_@May 26 2010, 05:56 AM~17608091
> *LMFAO WHAT A FUCKIN TWAT!!! I ASK FOR PRICES SO I COULD BEAT THEM WHEN I WAS BUILDING SHIT YOU FUCKIN MORON. NO ONE WAS ASKING FOR WHAT I ALREADY KNOW!!! LIKE I SAID ILL LET YOU HILLBILLYS KNOW WHEN IM GOING TO BREAK YOU OFF.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> AND I APPRECIATE YOU TAKING TIME OUT OF YOUR DAY TO LOOK THROUGH MY SHIT SINCE IT BOTHERS YOU THAT IM NOT ON YOUR NUTS LIKE EVERYONE ELSE LOL
> *


IF YOU WANT TO START NAME CALLING COME SAY IT TO MY FACE... I'M SURE YOU KNOW WHERE WE'RE AT


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by panchov_@May 26 2010, 06:00 AM~17608094
> *PAUL YOU'LL BE THE FIRST ONE I'll hit up so you can check out my shit when its finished homie. your one of the realest ryders i know out here. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:rofl: YOUVE NEVER BUILT SHIT AND YOU NEVER WILL :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## chaio

:rimshot:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 25 2010, 06:33 PM~17602304
> *STREET FAME ON TOP OF THIS GAME! AND FOR THOSE WHO THINK OTHERWISE FUCK YOU...PULL UP OR SHUT UP :biggrin:
> *


X100,000,000,000,000 :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 26 2010, 12:21 PM~17610602
> *X100,000,000,000,000 :biggrin:
> *


SUP CHAIO HOW'S BUSINESS HOMIE?

CONGRATULATIONS ON JOINING GOODTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:drama:


----------



## gottie

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@May 27 2010, 09:07 PM~17627649
> *  :biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by panchov_@May 26 2010, 06:00 AM~17608094
> *PAUL YOU'LL BE THE FIRST ONE I'll hit up so you can check out my shit when its finished homie. your one of the realest ryders i know out here. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LET ME KNOW HOMIE WE LIKE TO PLAY TOO :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 26 2010, 12:21 PM~17610602
> *X100,000,000,000,000 :biggrin:
> *


GLAD EVERYONE GETTING ALONG NOW HOMIE , SEAN AND OSCAR ARE GOOD PEEPS .


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

WHATS UP GOTTIE


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@May 28 2010, 12:32 AM~17629585
> *GLAD EVERYONE GETTING ALONG NOW HOMIE , SEAN AND OSCAR ARE GOOD PEEPS .
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@May 28 2010, 09:16 AM~17631580
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@May 28 2010, 12:30 AM~17629577
> *LET ME KNOW HOMIE WE LIKE TO PLAY TOO :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 28 2010, 12:16 PM~17633558
> *:wave:
> *


What up? You Gonna Watch The Fight This Weekend?


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 27 2010, 08:54 PM~17628010
> *SUP HOMIE
> *


not much jus waiting for the weekend to chalax n u guys


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@May 28 2010, 12:32 AM~17629585
> *GLAD EVERYONE GETTING ALONG NOW HOMIE , SEAN AND OSCAR ARE GOOD PEEPS .
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@May 28 2010, 02:24 PM~17634175
> *What up? You Gonna Watch The Fight This Weekend?
> *


WHERE'S IT GOING DOWN?


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@May 28 2010, 02:52 PM~17634378
> *not much jus waiting for the weekend to chalax n u guys
> *


BUSY ESE, WE GOT ALOT GOING ON AT THE SHOP


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 28 2010, 03:08 PM~17634506
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 28 2010, 03:43 PM~17635235
> *WHERE'S IT GOING DOWN?
> *


My Sisters House.....


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@May 28 2010, 10:07 PM~17637340
> *My Sisters House.....
> *


I'LL LET U KNOW


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@May 28 2010, 05:14 AM~17630742
> *WHATS UP GOTTIE
> *


wut up homie


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 30 2010, 10:30 AM~17646565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 30 2010, 09:30 AM~17646565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 nice can i get one if i do will i get discounts or 10% off :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@May 30 2010, 08:00 PM~17649501
> *:0  :0  nice can i get one if i do will i get discounts or 10% off  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: let me know when your ready


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 30 2010, 08:29 PM~17649801
> *:werd: let me know when your ready
> *


 :biggrin: will do


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 30 2010, 09:30 AM~17646565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jun 1 2010, 08:44 AM~17663012
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 1 2010, 04:41 PM~17666743
> *:biggrin:
> *


IT'S ABOUT TIME YOU GOT IT


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 1 2010, 06:04 PM~17668133
> *IT'S ABOUT TIME YOU GOT IT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 1 2010, 06:34 PM~17668410
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 1 2010, 07:35 PM~17668423
> *:wave:
> *



what up


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 1 2010, 06:36 PM~17668430
> *what up
> *


same old poop and you


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 1 2010, 10:06 PM~17670125
> *same old poop and you
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Pjay

*R u guys gonna go to the roswell show ? gonna be a good hop out there *


----------



## StreetFame

:dunno: WHAT TIME DO WE HAVE TO BE THERE?


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS+Jun 2 2010, 08:15 AM~17673506-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetFame_@Jun 2 2010, 01:10 PM~17675919
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 2 2010, 03:38 PM~17677271
> *:wave:
> *


What Up Brotha


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jun 2 2010, 07:06 PM~17679121
> *What Up Brotha
> *


not much and you


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 2 2010, 07:32 PM~17679381
> *not much and you
> *


Chillin....Who Did The Tat?


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jun 2 2010, 07:41 PM~17679461
> *Chillin....Who Did The Tat?
> *


mike from el paso


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 2 2010, 07:58 PM~17679643
> *mike from el paso
> *


i thought so.....it came out good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jun 2 2010, 08:08 PM~17679735
> *i thought so.....it came out good.. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

uffin:


----------



## joesnoops

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 30 2010, 09:30 AM~17646565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS TAT HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Jun 3 2010, 04:10 PM~17687874
> *BAD ASS TAT HOMIE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

:wave: :wave:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 3 2010, 11:06 PM~17691500
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## dougy83

whats happening homies how u guys been


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jun 4 2010, 07:29 AM~17694024
> *whats happening homies how u guys been
> *


good and you


----------



## %candy mobile%

STREET FAME !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jun 4 2010, 06:01 PM~17698404
> *STREET FAME !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 5 2010, 09:43 AM~17702228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 5 2010, 11:46 PM~17706979
> *:thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD
> *


real good


----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jun 6 2010, 12:54 PM~17709252
> *
> *


sup :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 6 2010, 04:35 PM~17710473
> *sup  :biggrin:
> *


Relaxing.....was still hurting until not to long ago....


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jun 6 2010, 07:25 PM~17711683
> *Relaxing.....was still hurting until not to long ago....
> *


time for a beer then :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Jun 6 2010, 12:46 AM~17706979-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-%candy mobile%_@Jun 6 2010, 12:59 AM~17707060
> *real good
> *


THANKS! CAN'T WAIT UNTIL ITS DONE :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS+Jun 6 2010, 08:25 PM~17711683-->
> 
> 
> 
> Relaxing.....was still hurting until not to long ago....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gottie_@Jun 6 2010, 09:26 PM~17712252
> *time for a beer then :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 6 2010, 08:30 PM~17712313
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 6 2010, 08:26 PM~17712252
> *time for a beer then :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :barf:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jun 7 2010, 07:48 AM~17715309
> *:nono:  :barf:
> *


 :run:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

WHATS UP GOTTIE GIVE ME A CALL B*RO*


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 7 2010, 07:36 PM~17720919
> *
> *


POST PICS OF THE DEUCE OVER HERE :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 7 2010, 10:41 PM~17723312
> *POST PICS OF THE DEUCE OVER HERE :biggrin:
> *



that setup looks bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by StreetFame+Jun 5 2010, 09:42 AM~17702224-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 09:43 AM~17702228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetFame_@Jun 5 2010, 09:44 AM~17702232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## joesnoops

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 5 2010, 08:43 AM~17702228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHOS RIDE IS THIS ???? AND WHO LAID THE PATTERNS


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Jun 8 2010, 09:11 AM~17726613
> *WHOS RIDE IS THIS ???? AND WHO LAID THE PATTERNS
> *


Wouldn't you like to know.... :twak: ..... :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 7 2010, 10:41 PM~17723312
> *POST PICS OF THE DEUCE OVER HERE :biggrin:
> *


*STREET FAME THEME SONG!!!*


----------



## joesnoops

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jun 8 2010, 09:52 AM~17726999
> *Wouldn't you like to know.... :twak: ..... :biggrin:
> *


ORALE :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: ALLWAYS TALKING SHIT HUH :biggrin:


----------



## joesnoops

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Jun 8 2010, 03:15 PM~17729904
> *ORALE  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick: ALLWAYS TALKING SHIT HUH  :biggrin:
> *


DONT MAKE ME GO TO YOUR SHOP AND  :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Jun 8 2010, 03:15 PM~17729904
> *ORALE  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick: ALLWAYS TALKING SHIT HUH  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Jun 8 2010, 03:16 PM~17729915
> *DONT MAKE ME GO TO YOUR SHOP AND  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 hno:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 8 2010, 01:16 PM~17728855
> *STREET FAME THEME SONG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 8 2010, 01:16 PM~17728855
> *STREET FAME THEME SONG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 mutha fuckers best watch out :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 7 2010, 09:41 PM~17723312
> *POST PICS OF THE DEUCE OVER HERE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smokeedos

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 9 2010, 12:17 AM~17734805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by smokeedos_@Jun 9 2010, 12:33 AM~17734857
> *:wow:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Jun 8 2010, 10:11 AM~17726613
> *WHOS RIDE IS THIS ???? AND WHO LAID THE PATTERNS
> *


CASKET LAID THE PATTERN N MY RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 8 2010, 08:35 AM~17725891
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 9 2010, 01:16 AM~17734802
> *:0 mutha fuckers best watch out :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU KNOW THIS MAN


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jun 9 2010, 09:02 AM~17736320
> *
> *



I THOUGHT YOU WERE COMING OVER TO PICK UP MY MOTOR TODAY :angry:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 9 2010, 01:01 PM~17738929
> *I THOUGHT YOU WERE COMING OVER TO PICK UP MY MOTOR TODAY  :angry:
> *


SORRY......I GOT BUSY AND FORGOT.... :banghead: ......I WILL GO TOMORROW FOR SURE.... :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jun 9 2010, 02:42 PM~17739226
> *SORRY......I GOT BUSY AND FORGOT.... :banghead: ......I WILL GO TOMORROW FOR SURE.... :biggrin:
> *



GOTTA GET THIS SIX FO ON THE ROAD :biggrin:


----------



## $mr blvd$

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 9 2010, 04:04 PM~17740008
> *GOTTA GET THIS SIX FO ON THE ROAD  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 9 2010, 03:04 PM~17740008
> *GOTTA GET THIS SIX FO ON THE ROAD  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## dougy83

sup homies u guys going to roswell or alamosa


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jun 9 2010, 08:44 PM~17743724
> *sup homies u guys going to roswell or alamosa
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## %candy mobile%

TTT for the top notch shop :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jun 10 2010, 04:34 PM~17751450
> *TTT for the top notch shop  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jun 9 2010, 09:44 PM~17743724
> *sup homies u guys going to roswell or alamosa
> *


PROBABLY NOT BUT WHO KNOWS WE MIGHT SUPRISE EVERYONE :0


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 10 2010, 03:40 PM~17751526
> *PROBABLY NOT BUT WHO KNOWS WE MIGHT SUPRISE EVERYONE  :0
> *


----------



## StreetFame

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: StreetFame, Pjay, gottie

SUP :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 10 2010, 03:42 PM~17751551
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: StreetFame, Pjay, gottie
> 
> SUP :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: good save :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

*Sup * What u guys been up to ? Hopefully u guys can make it out next weekend I am planning on taking both my cars to roswell on saturday and probably to Alamosa colorado on sunday


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 10 2010, 04:44 PM~17751570
> *:roflmao: good save :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW THIS :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 10 2010, 04:47 PM~17751612
> *Sup  What u guys been up to ? Hopefully u guys can make it out next weekend I am planning on taking both my cars to roswell on saturday and probably to Alamosa colorado on sunday
> *



WHAT DO THE CLASSES LOOK LIKE SO FAR?


----------



## StreetFame

REPOST I KNOW BUT NEEDED SOME COLOR ON DIS PAGE


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 10 2010, 04:42 PM~17752095
> *WHAT DO THE CLASSES LOOK LIKE SO FAR?
> *


X2


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## chaio

*WHAT UP FAMERS WHAT IT DOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Jun 2 2010, 02:23 AM~17672189-->
> 
> 
> 
> hop rules
> 
> Single Pump Street Class -
> 
> * Rear Bumper Height at 35 inchs Max.
> 
> * NO Frame Mods- Extenended A-Arms ok.
> 
> * Normal reinforcement Frame,Trail Arms, A-Arms, Etc.
> 
> * LIMIT 10 BATTERIES or less!!!!!!!
> 
> * Car Must be complete Seats, Glass, Paint, Etc.
> 
> * Tires not to exceed 155-85-13.
> 
> 
> 
> Double Pump Super Street Class- Sponsored By
> 
> 
> 
> * Rear Bumper Height at 44 inchs.
> 
> * LIMIT 14 BATTERIES.
> 
> * If it gets stucks you are disqualifed.
> 
> * Tire Size not to exceed 185-75-14
> 
> * Must have all body parts.
> 
> * Open Class Cars
> 
> Radical Class
> 
> * ANYTHING GOES EXCEPT DOUBLE SWITCHING AND GETTING STUCK {if a car hits consistantly 4 times coming back down and then sticks on the 5th hit that is considered coming back down}
> 
> 
> 
> Car & Truck Dancers
> 
> * Open Class
> 
> as posted on the website http://www.freewebs.com/roswellsupershow/
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetFame_@Jun 10 2010, 05:42 PM~17752095
> *WHAT DO THE CLASSES LOOK LIKE SO FAR?
> *


this is what is posted so far 

hop rules

Single Pump Street Class -

* Rear Bumper Height at 35 inchs Max.

* NO Frame Mods- Extenended A-Arms ok.

* Normal reinforcement Frame,Trail Arms, A-Arms, Etc.

* LIMIT 10 BATTERIES or less!!!!!!!

* Car Must be complete Seats, Glass, Paint, Etc.

* Tires not to exceed 155-85-13.



Double Pump Super Street Class- Sponsored By



* Rear Bumper Height at 44 inchs.

* LIMIT 14 BATTERIES.

* If it gets stucks you are disqualifed.

* Tire Size not to exceed 185-75-14

* Must have all body parts.

* Open Class Cars

Radical Class

* ANYTHING GOES EXCEPT DOUBLE SWITCHING AND GETTING STUCK {if a car hits consistantly 4 times coming back down and then sticks on the 5th hit that is considered coming back down}



Car & Truck Dancers

* Open Class

as posted on the website http://www.freewebs.com/roswellsupershow/

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17753501


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 10 2010, 09:17 PM~17754826
> *WHAT UP FAMERS WHAT IT DOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SAME OLD SHIT HOMIE WHATS NEW OUT THERE


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 10 2010, 09:21 PM~17754875
> *this is what is posted so far
> 
> hop rules
> 
> Single Pump Street Class -
> 
> * Rear Bumper Height at 35 inchs Max.
> 
> * NO Frame Mods- Extenended A-Arms ok.
> 
> * Normal reinforcement Frame,Trail Arms, A-Arms, Etc.
> 
> * LIMIT 10 BATTERIES or less!!!!!!!
> 
> * Car Must be complete Seats, Glass, Paint, Etc.
> 
> * Tires not to exceed 155-85-13.
> Double Pump Super Street Class- Sponsored By
> * Rear Bumper Height at 44 inchs.
> 
> * LIMIT 14 BATTERIES.
> 
> * If it gets stucks you are disqualifed.
> 
> * Tire Size not to exceed 185-75-14
> 
> * Must have all body parts.
> 
> * Open Class Cars
> 
> Radical Class
> 
> * ANYTHING GOES EXCEPT DOUBLE SWITCHING AND GETTING STUCK {if a car hits consistantly 4 times coming back down and then sticks on the 5th hit that is considered coming back down}
> Car & Truck Dancers
> 
> * Open Class
> 
> as posted on the website http://www.freewebs.com/roswellsupershow/
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17753501
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 10 2010, 10:28 PM~17754965
> *SAME OLD SHIT HOMIE WHATS NEW OUT THERE
> *


NOTHEN MUCH HOMIE JUST OUT HERE KILLEN EM WITH THIS BABY LINCOLN HITTEN 98 -102 IN 2 LICKS!!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 10 2010, 09:30 PM~17754998
> *NOTHEN MUCH HOMIE JUST OUT HERE KILLEN EM WITH THIS BABY LINCOLN HITTEN 98 -102 IN 2 LICKS!!
> *


OUCH !!!! THAT MUST HURT THEM HATERS


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 10 2010, 09:30 PM~17754998
> *NOTHEN MUCH HOMIE JUST OUT HERE KILLEN EM WITH THIS BABY LINCOLN HITTEN 98 -102 IN 2 LICKS!!
> *


PICS PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 10 2010, 10:32 PM~17755019
> *PICS PLEASE :biggrin:
> *


NONE YET BUT ALL LA IS SPEECHLESS WE WENT TO THAT BACK BUMPER TUESDAY AT KOOL AIDS SHOP AND TURNED IT OUT !!! LET ME TRY AND FIND SOME PICS!


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 10 2010, 10:32 PM~17755009
> *OUCH !!!! THAT MUST HURT THEM HATERS
> *


OH YEAH THEY AINT GOT NOTHEN TO SAY BUT :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 10 2010, 10:29 PM~17754980
> *:thumbsup:
> *


U guys should come out to roswell we r heading out next friday gonna b a good show n hop :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio+Jun 10 2010, 09:35 PM~17755048-->
> 
> 
> 
> NONE YET BUT ALL LA IS SPEECHLESS WE WENT TO THAT BACK BUMPER TUESDAY AT KOOL AIDS SHOP AND TURNED IT OUT !!!  LET ME TRY AND FIND SOME PICS!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chaio_@Jun 10 2010, 09:36 PM~17755061
> *OH YEAH THEY AINT GOT NOTHEN TO SAY BUT :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 10 2010, 09:37 PM~17755081
> *U guys should come out to roswell we r heading out next friday gonna b a good show n hop  :biggrin:
> *


I HOPE WE CAN MAKE IT


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 10 2010, 10:40 PM~17755120
> *I HOPE WE CAN MAKE IT
> *


LMK if u guys decide to come out i am pretty sure we have a few extra rooms cuz a couple of my boys aint goin


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 10 2010, 09:49 PM~17755217
> *LMK if u guys decide to come out i am pretty sure we have a few extra rooms cuz a couple of my boys aint goin
> *


OK FA SHO


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE

*Some pictures i have taken.*


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 10 2010, 10:17 PM~17754826
> *WHAT UP FAMERS WHAT IT DOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


KILLIN' EM ONE HOP AT A TIME KINDA LIKE U GUYS ARE IN CALI :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 11 2010, 09:46 AM~17758709
> *KILLIN' EM ONE HOP AT A TIME KINDA LIKE U GUYS ARE IN CALI  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR!!


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 11 2010, 01:13 PM~17760839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## StreetFame

>


THE HOPPER WAS CLEAN BACK THEN... BUT IT WAS ALSO DOIN' 65" :cheesy: SHIT DOESN'T START FALLING OFF UNTIL HIGHER NUMBERS :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> THE HOPPER WAS CLEAN BACK THEN... BUT IT WAS ALSO DOIN' 65" :cheesy: SHIT DOESN'T START FALLING OFF UNTIL HIGHER NUMBERS :biggrin:
Click to expand...

thats right son


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Jun 10 2010, 10:28 PM~17755594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: fuckin manuel


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 11 2010, 04:59 PM~17762327
> *:roflmao: fuckin manuel
> *


...AND HIM AND HIS BIG O' GUT HANGIN' FROM THE CAR :uh:


----------



## StreetFame

ACTUALLY A GOOD VIDEO, I DON'T THINK IVE EVER SEEN IT.... FUCKIN' iPHONE :angry: I WISH I HAD CRICKET :rofl:


----------



## StreetFame

LOOKS LIKE BUTCH IN THE BACK GROUND :wow: JOCKIN' AT STREETFAME :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 11 2010, 01:13 PM~17760839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i wish i could go to this so i can see you guys serve some fools


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jun 11 2010, 08:47 PM~17764005
> *man i wish i could go to this so i can see you guys serve some fools
> *


 :0


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Jun 10 2010, 10:40 PM~17755720
> *
> *


dam cars doing good cleared our scale :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 10 2010, 03:40 PM~17751526
> *PROBABLY NOT BUT WHO KNOWS WE MIGHT SUPRISE EVERYONE  :0
> *


a guest appearance :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 11 2010, 02:13 PM~17760839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*U guys going to this one ?*


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 12 2010, 12:18 AM~17765690
> *U guys going to this one ?
> *


u guys primar the elco


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jun 12 2010, 05:03 PM~17769580
> *:cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jun 11 2010, 10:07 PM~17764517
> *a guest appearance    :biggrin:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 12 2010, 05:38 PM~17769736
> *:wave:
> *


What up Homie....


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jun 12 2010, 02:10 PM~17768312
> *u guys primar the elco
> *


Ya all ready to go just need to fill the pumps n test


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## J.F.L

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 13 2010, 12:11 AM~17772243
> *Ya all ready to go just need to fill the pumps n test
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## J.F.L

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 5 2010, 08:42 AM~17702224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCKER LOOKS NICE MAN CANT WAIT TO C IT WHEN ITS DONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jun 12 2010, 06:55 PM~17770170
> *What up Homie....
> *


wut up


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 13 2010, 07:19 PM~17776849
> *wut up
> *


Chillin Like A Villian.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jun 13 2010, 08:34 PM~17777519
> *Chillin Like A Villain.... :biggrin:
> *


fix


----------



## Pjay

Missed u guys at the hop today !


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by J.F.L_@Jun 13 2010, 11:34 AM~17774013
> *FUCKER LOOKS NICE MAN CANT WAIT TO C IT WHEN ITS DONE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE, I CAN'T WAIT TILL IT'S DONE EITHER.


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 14 2010, 12:02 AM~17779060
> *Missed u guys at the hop today !
> *


I KNOW MAN, THAT TRAILER KILLED US THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jun 11 2010, 10:04 PM~17764499
> *dam cars doing good cleared our scale  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S GOING TO START LOOKING BETTER TOO, JUST GOT ME A DONOR CAR :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 14 2010, 12:02 AM~17779060
> *Missed u guys at the hop today !
> *


TRU RYDAZ KILLIN' EM' IN SANTA FE :wow:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

SERVING NUMBER...


----------



## dougy83

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 14 2010, 08:09 AM~17780993
> *TRU RYDAZ KILLIN' EM' IN SANTA FE :wow:
> *


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 14 2010, 08:04 AM~17780953
> *IT'S GOING TO START LOOKING BETTER TOO, JUST GOT ME A DONOR CAR  :biggrin:
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 14 2010, 09:09 AM~17780993
> *TRU RYDAZ KILLIN' EM' IN SANTA FE :wow:
> *


WE TRY :biggrin:


----------



## J.F.L

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 14 2010, 08:09 AM~17780993
> *We Try........ shit we doing a pretty good job at it lol
> LOOKIN GOOD LOOKIN GOOD*


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 14 2010, 08:09 AM~17780993
> *TRU RYDAZ KILLIN' EM' IN SANTA FE :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 14 2010, 08:17 AM~17781051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: NM looking good


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 15 2010, 12:29 AM~17790485
> *:biggrin: NM looking good
> *


HELL YA THATS TIGHT


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 13 2010, 11:02 PM~17779060
> *Missed u guys at the hop today !
> *


  i know that sucks


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Jun 14 2010, 11:30 PM~17790493
> *HELL YA THATS TIGHT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:wave:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Jun 15 2010, 12:30 AM~17790493
> *HELL YA THATS TIGHT
> *


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jun 15 2010, 07:33 AM~17791318
> *
> *


CAN'T FIND ANY OF THE PARTS YOU ASKED FOR. MAYBE WE SHOULD JUST LEAVE THOSE ON AND GET NEW ONES WHEN ITS READY TO BE BUILT.


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 15 2010, 06:58 AM~17791454
> *CAN'T FIND ANY OF THE PARTS YOU ASKED FOR. MAYBE WE SHOULD JUST LEAVE THOSE ON AND GET NEW ONES WHEN ITS READY TO BE BUILT.
> *


IT'S YOUR CALL......I'LL TRY TO FIND SOME SO WE DON'T RUIN THESE ONES...


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jun 15 2010, 01:43 PM~17794091
> *IT'S YOUR CALL......I'LL TRY TO FIND SOME SO WE DON'T  RUIN THESE ONES...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## chaio

STREET FAME WHAT UP!!!


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 15 2010, 06:54 PM~17797423
> *STREET FAME WHAT UP!!!
> *


not much and you


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 15 2010, 07:54 PM~17797431
> *not much and you
> *


STILL HERE AT THE SHOP PUTTING IN SOME OVERTIME!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 15 2010, 06:55 PM~17797437
> *STILL HERE AT THE SHOP PUTTING IN SOME OVERTIME!
> *


just got home from doin the same shit :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 15 2010, 07:56 PM~17797452
> *just got home from doin the same shit :biggrin:
> *










HERES THAT LINCOLN I WAS TELLEN YOU GUYS ABOUT... TWO LICKS 101


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 15 2010, 06:57 PM~17797466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES THAT LINCOLN I WAS TELLEN YOU GUYS ABOUT...  TWO LICKS 101
> *


 :wow: fuck that shit gets up :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 15 2010, 07:58 PM~17797480
> *:wow: fuck that shit gets up :thumbsup:
> *


RIPPEN THESE FUCKERS OUT HERE SOME NEW ASSHOLES!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 15 2010, 06:59 PM~17797485
> *RIPPEN THESE FUCKERS OUT HERE SOME NEW ASSHOLES!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


looks like  when you coming down here homie


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 15 2010, 08:01 PM~17797501
> *looks like  when you coming down here homie
> *


I WANNA ROLL OUT THERE TO GO KICK IT WITH YALL..


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 15 2010, 07:01 PM~17797510
> *I WANNA ROLL OUT THERE TO GO KICK IT WITH YALL..
> *


well what you waiting for roll though bro :cheesy:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 15 2010, 07:01 PM~17797510
> *I WANNA ROLL OUT THERE TO GO KICK IT WITH YALL..
> *


it would be nice to take a cruz out there to


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 15 2010, 08:02 PM~17797524
> *well what you waiting for roll though bro :cheesy:
> *


how far is it!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 15 2010, 07:05 PM~17797561
> *how far is it!
> *


812 miles almost 12 hours


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 15 2010, 08:10 PM~17797578
> *812 miles almost 12 hours
> *


 :wow: might have to fly out there.. whens the next big show!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 15 2010, 07:13 PM~17797592
> *:wow: might have to fly out there.. whens the next big show!
> *


i dont know ill find out and let you know


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gottie, Rick Flores
:wow: :wave:


----------



## LAID TL

whats good ????


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jun 15 2010, 09:22 PM~17798994
> *whats good ????
> *


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

:biggrin: stoping by to say HI GATTIE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Jun 16 2010, 01:42 AM~17801548
> *:biggrin: stoping by to say HI GATTIE :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 29 2009, 08:36 PM~15224169
> *HOLDING IT DOWN IN THE 505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn one of my favorite paint jobs


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jun 16 2010, 08:01 AM~17802400
> *damn one of my favorite paint jobs
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 15 2010, 07:54 PM~17797423
> *STREET FAME WHAT UP!!!
> *


SUP CHAIO :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 15 2010, 07:57 PM~17797466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES THAT LINCOLN I WAS TELLEN YOU GUYS ABOUT...  TWO LICKS 101
> *


 :0 STREETFAME SMASHIN'


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Jun 16 2010, 02:42 AM~17801548
> *:biggrin: stoping by to say HI GATTIE :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie+Jun 15 2010, 08:19 PM~17797618-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gottie_@Jun 15 2010, 08:20 PM~17797627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALMOST DONE NICCA  MAYBE WE'LL HIT SOME SWITCHES TOMORROW AFTERNOON :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 15 2010, 08:13 PM~17797592
> *:wow: might have to fly out there.. whens the next big show!
> *


EITHER THAT OR DRIVE DOWN AND BRING A RIDE DOWN SO WE CAN SERVE SOME FOOLS SIDE BY SIDE... STREETFAME STYLE! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

LAST SUMMER AT STREETFAME :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## LAID TL

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 15 2010, 09:46 PM~17799396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NO NO NO fuck your ASS and your SHOP ...... hahahaha


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jun 16 2010, 07:49 PM~17809256
> *NO NO NO fuck your ASS and your SHOP  ...... hahahaha
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jun 17 2010, 09:58 AM~17814818
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 17 2010, 08:53 PM~17819593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NONE OF THE CAR ON THREE? :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jun 17 2010, 10:58 AM~17814818
> *
> *


SUP YOU READY YET :cheesy:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 18 2010, 11:52 AM~17824823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jun 18 2010, 03:47 PM~17826022
> *lookin good
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 18 2010, 11:53 AM~17824835
> *SUP YOU READY YET  :cheesy:
> *


ALMOST.......IT'S BEEN A REAL BUSY WEEK....SORRY FOR THE DELAY....


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 15 2010, 06:54 PM~17797423
> *STREET FAME WHAT UP!!!
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:wave: :wave: :wave: where the pics at gottie :biggrin:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

:wow: :wow: NASSSSSSTY


> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 18 2010, 11:52 AM~17824823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

:biggrin: next UP


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 18 2010, 10:41 PM~17829599
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: where the pics at gottie :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT I FORGOT ILL SEND SOME :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Jun 19 2010, 01:53 AM~17830455
> *:biggrin: next UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAID TL

:cheesy: 

what it do ???


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jun 18 2010, 04:27 PM~17826409
> *ALMOST.......IT'S BEEN A REAL BUSY WEEK....SORRY FOR THE DELAY....
> *


DONT WORRY ABOUT IT IM NOT READY FOR IT EITHER


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Jun 19 2010, 02:53 AM~17830455
> *:biggrin: next UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jun 20 2010, 07:16 PM~17840558
> *:cheesy:
> 
> what it do ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## J.F.L

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 18 2010, 11:52 AM~17824823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good pimpin real fuckn clean


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by J.F.L_@Jun 21 2010, 12:00 PM~17845704
> *lookin good pimpin real fuckn clean
> *


thanks


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jun 21 2010, 08:23 AM~17844165
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life+Jun 19 2010, 02:51 AM~17830447-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow: NASSSSSSTY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-J.F.L_@Jun 21 2010, 01:00 PM~17845704
> *lookin good pimpin real fuckn clean
> *


THANKS WERE ALMOST DONE :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS+Jun 22 2010, 06:37 AM~17853410-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 22 2010, 06:41 AM~17853434
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 22 2010, 08:06 PM~17859917
> *:wave:
> *


Q VO ESE?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 22 2010, 08:06 PM~17859917
> *:wave:
> *



whats up gottie


----------



## dougy83

what up streetfame im selling my batteries if u know anybody looking for any or interested i have 12 nothing wrong with them im redoing my car n not busting out till nxt year n dont want them to ruin this winter or jus frm sitting there hit me up if u know anybody thanks


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jun 22 2010, 10:05 PM~17861498
> *what up streetfame  im selling my batteries if u know anybody looking for any or interested i have 12  nothing wrong with them im redoing my car n not busting out till nxt year n dont want them to ruin this winter or jus frm sitting there hit me up if u know anybody thanks
> *


HOW MUCH? PM ME


----------



## gottie




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 23 2010, 07:33 PM~17869835
> *
> *



did you get the 62 done bRO


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 23 2010, 08:59 PM~17870773
> *did you get the 62 done bRO
> *


IT WILL BE HOPPING TOMORROW :0


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 23 2010, 09:28 PM~17871124
> *IT WILL BE HOPPING TOMORROW  :0
> *


Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 24 2010, 08:02 AM~17874250
> *Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:
> *


HOW ABOUT VIDEO :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 24 2010, 08:07 AM~17874279
> *HOW ABOUT VIDEO :cheesy:
> *


Sounds good to me :biggrin:


----------



## Raza505

Street Fame!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Jun 24 2010, 02:03 PM~17877484
> *Street Fame!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 23 2010, 07:59 PM~17870773
> *did you get the 62 done bRO
> *


 :yes:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Jun 24 2010, 03:03 PM~17877484
> *Street Fame!
> *


SUP HOMIE!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 24 2010, 06:00 PM~17879095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 24 2010, 07:00 PM~17879095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Gotta love the BLACK MAGIC in the trunk *


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 24 2010, 07:16 PM~17879727
> *Gotta love the BLACK MAGIC in the trunk
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman

CHECK OUT 88 HOMIE


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Jun 24 2010, 09:18 PM~17880876
> *CHECK  OUT 88 HOMIE
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 24 2010, 06:00 PM~17879095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 24 2010, 07:00 PM~17879095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 24 2010, 08:16 PM~17879727
> *Gotta love the BLACK MAGIC in the trunk
> *


 :biggrin: WE DON'T DISCRIMINATE


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Jun 24 2010, 10:18 PM~17880876
> *CHECK  OUT 88 HOMIE
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## StreetFame

THESE ARE PICS OF THE CAR THAT SETUP WENT INTO... COURTESY OF RO4LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

AGAIN THANKS TO LORENZO A.K.A. RO4LIFE FOR THE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

BETTER LATE THAN NEVER... LOWRIDER MAGAZINE AFTER HOP MAY 2, 2010


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 25 2010, 12:47 PM~17886433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice vids :biggrin:


----------



## T-Guns

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 25 2010, 02:31 PM~17886301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 25 2010, 12:44 PM~17886405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 25 2010, 08:02 PM~17888930
> *:biggrin:
> *


Q VO


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 25 2010, 10:19 PM~17890011
> *Q VO
> *


WHAT UP STREET FAME!!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 25 2010, 09:28 PM~17890085
> *WHAT UP STREET FAME!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 25 2010, 01:47 PM~17886433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember that day :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 26 2010, 04:27 PM~17894397
> *I remember that day  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## J.F.L

GOTTA LOVE THE BLACK MAGIC IN THE TRUCK


> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 24 2010, 08:00 PM~17880133
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X2 :h5: :h5:


----------



## gottie

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gottie, StreetFame
:wave:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by J.F.L_@Jun 26 2010, 08:19 PM~17895257
> *GOTTA LOVE THE BLACK MAGIC IN THE TRUNK
> 
> X2 :h5:  :h5:
> *


Fixed unless u r building a truck that i dont know about :biggrin: :biggrin:

Or did u go to sams club for that big bottle of PATRON already :wow: :wow:


----------



## gottie




----------



## J.F.L

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jun 26 2010, 07:51 PM~17895388
> *Fixed unless  u r building a truck that i dont know about  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Or did u go to sams club for that big bottle of PATRON already  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 LOL NA IM GOING FOR THAT ON SATURDAY TO GET TRASHED FOR THE 4th IMA GET U FUCKED UP TOOO CUZ WE AINT GOT WORK MONDAY lo    l


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by J.F.L_@Jun 27 2010, 06:22 PM~17900474
> *LOL NA IM GOING FOR THAT ON SATURDAY TO GET TRASHED FOR THE 4th IMA GET U FUCKED UP TOOO CUZ WE AINT GOT WORK MONDAY lo      l
> *


Sounds like a plann :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 25 2010, 01:34 PM~17886321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGAIN THANKS TO LORENZO A.K.A. RO4LIFE FOR THE PICS  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: ANYTIME BROTHER.........


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+Jun 28 2010, 07:22 AM~17904817-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO4LIFE 719_@Jun 28 2010, 08:00 AM~17904974
> *:biggrin:
> *


SUP BROTHERS? :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jun 28 2010, 11:18 AM~17906220
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 28 2010, 09:40 AM~17905472
> *SUP BROTHERS? :biggrin:
> *


Just workin bRO. What's goin on in the 505


----------



## LAID TL

where were you guys today ??? went by at 9 and then again at 10 slackers !!! LOL


----------



## dougy83

sup famers


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jun 28 2010, 03:35 PM~17908980
> *where were you guys today ??? went by at 9 and then again at 10 slackers !!! LOL
> *


12 on mondays son


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jun 28 2010, 05:20 PM~17909942
> *sup famers
> *


wut it do


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS+Jun 29 2010, 09:08 AM~17915921-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-%candy mobile%_@Jun 29 2010, 03:14 PM~17919069
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 29 2010, 06:01 PM~17920392
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jun 29 2010, 06:01 PM~17920392
> *:wave:
> *


what up gottie


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jun 28 2010, 04:35 PM~17908980
> *where were you guys today ??? went by at 9 and then again at 10 slackers !!! LOL
> *


 :biggrin: WE OPEN AROUND NOON ON MONDAYS... IM AT THE OFFICE AT THAT TIME AND GOTTIE IS AT THE GYM


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jun 28 2010, 06:20 PM~17909942
> *sup famers
> *


DOIN' IT :biggrin: WHATS UP WITH YOU GUYS?


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

man i need to quit slacking already i need a street set up for one of my rides


----------



## LAID TL

:0 :biggrin:  



whats good for the weekend???


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jun 30 2010, 11:05 PM~17932725
> *man i need to quit slacking already i need a street set up for one of my rides
> *


 :yes: :werd:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jul 1 2010, 09:11 AM~17935090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> whats good for the weekend???
> *


 :dunno: you tell me


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 30 2010, 12:01 PM~17927342
> *DOIN' IT  :biggrin:  WHATS UP WITH YOU GUYS?
> *


not much i gotta go colo tomarrow sold my batteries n start taking off my body n u guys anything new up there


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jun 30 2010, 01:01 PM~17927342
> *DOIN' IT  :biggrin:  WHATS UP WITH YOU GUYS?
> *


Just waiting for u guys to call to c what was up for the weekend


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:h5:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jul 1 2010, 05:42 PM~17939058
> *not much i gotta go colo tomarrow sold my batteries n start taking off my body n u guys anything new up there
> *


COOL MAN LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED SOME REGAL PARTS I GOT A PARTS CAR FOR MY HOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jul 1 2010, 10:55 PM~17941684
> *Just waiting for u guys to call to c what was up for the weekend
> *


I DONT KNOW DOG :dunno: WE WANTED TO HOP OR MAYBE BBQ WITH YOU GUYS BUT WE HAVE ALOT OF WORK TO GET OUT THIS WEEK... ITS NOT LOOKING TO GOOD


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jul 1 2010, 12:05 AM~17932725
> *man i need to quit slacking already i need a street set up for one of my rides
> *


HURRY UP ESE YOU NEED TO STRAP UP THAT OTHER CUTTY AND PISTON PUMP IT


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jul 1 2010, 10:11 AM~17935090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> whats good for the weekend???
> *


SUP BIG GUY! YOU GONNA THROW A PARTY? :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jul 2 2010, 08:21 AM~17943660
> *:h5:
> *


HEY OLD MAN! WHAT'S CRACKIN' I NEED TO TAKE YOU THAT SYSTEM! MAYBE THIS WEEKEND? LET ME KNOW


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 2 2010, 12:30 PM~17946008
> *HEY OLD MAN! WHAT'S CRACKIN' I NEED TO TAKE YOU THAT SYSTEM! MAYBE THIS WEEKEND? LET ME KNOW
> *


GOT YOU STUFF TOO....... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jul 2 2010, 01:21 PM~17946561
> *GOT YOUR STUFF TOO....... :biggrin:
> *








FIX


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 2 2010, 12:22 PM~17945947
> *HURRY UP ESE YOU NEED TO STRAP UP THAT OTHER CUTTY AND PISTON PUMP IT
> *


 :nono: maybe the delta :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 2 2010, 01:21 PM~17945937
> *I DONT KNOW DOG :dunno:  WE WANTED TO HOP OR MAYBE BBQ WITH YOU GUYS BUT WE HAVE ALOT OF WORK TO GET OUT THIS WEEK... ITS NOT LOOKING TO GOOD
> *


We r gonna BBQ on sunday if u guys wanna come down


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 2 2010, 12:20 PM~17945917
> *COOL MAN LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED SOME REGAL PARTS I GOT A PARTS CAR FOR MY HOPPER  :biggrin:
> *


kool ill let u know


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jul 2 2010, 03:14 PM~17947556
> *We r gonna BBQ on sunday if u guys wanna come down
> *


chip chip er :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jul 3 2010, 10:06 AM~17952142
> *chip chip er  :biggrin:
> *


IF I AM A CHIPPER THAT MEANS U DONT EVEN OWN A BAG


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jul 3 2010, 09:07 AM~17952150
> *IF I AM A CHIPPER THAT MEANS U DONT EVEN OWN A BAG
> *


i own the company :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## Pjay

*HAPPY 4TH OF JULY *


----------



## LAID TL

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 2 2010, 12:27 PM~17945984
> *SUP BIG GUY! YOU GONNA THROW A PARTY? :cheesy:
> *


YEP STARTS AT 6 call me for directions


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GATO NEGRO

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Jul 5 2010, 10:26 AM~17963866-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GATO *****_@Jul 5 2010, 12:23 PM~17964590
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: sup ROLLERZ


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jul 5 2010, 06:24 AM~17962754
> *
> *


HOW YOU FEELIN TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jul 5 2010, 10:05 AM~17963727
> *
> *


YOU READY FOR THAT SETUP


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jul 5 2010, 03:06 PM~17965593
> *HOW YOU FEELIN TODAY :biggrin:
> *


PRETTY DAMN GOOD.....JUST A LITTLE TIRED.....YOU?


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jul 5 2010, 03:48 PM~17965860
> *PRETTY DAMN GOOD.....JUST A LITTLE TIRED.....YOU?
> *


READY FOR ANOTHER ROUND :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jul 5 2010, 03:08 PM~17965607
> *YOU READY FOR THAT SETUP
> *


about half way there :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jul 5 2010, 04:28 PM~17966209
> *READY FOR ANOTHER ROUND  :biggrin:
> *


READY WHEN YOU ARE.....


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jul 5 2010, 04:35 PM~17966256
> *about half way there  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jul 5 2010, 04:44 PM~17966307
> *READY WHEN YOU ARE.....
> *


tonight :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jul 5 2010, 04:05 PM~17965589
> *:wave: sup ROLLERZ
> *



sup bROther


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

Picking up that hood tonight 


> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 5 2010, 07:22 PM~17967659
> *sup bROther
> *


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jul 6 2010, 12:50 PM~17973224
> *Picking up that hood tonight
> *


Aww shit :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83+Jul 3 2010, 10:06 AM~17952142-->
> 
> 
> 
> chip chip er  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 10:07 AM~17952150
> *IF I AM A CHIPPER THAT MEANS U DONT EVEN OWN A BAG
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dougy83_@Jul 3 2010, 07:12 PM~17954880
> *i own the company  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jul 6 2010, 07:52 PM~17977073
> *
> *


I SERIOUSLY NEED TO GO DOWN AND SEE THAT BLOCK... TRYING TO WORK ON MY CAR NOW A DAYS IS NEARLY IMPOSSIBLE :angry:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 7 2010, 01:28 PM~17983902
> *I SERIOUSLY NEED TO GO DOWN AND SEE THAT BLOCK... TRYING TO WORK ON MY CAR NOW A DAYS IS NEARLY IMPOSSIBLE  :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## Mr.Eriko




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 7 2010, 01:28 PM~17983902
> *I SERIOUSLY NEED TO GO DOWN AND SEE THAT BLOCK... TRYING TO WORK ON MY CAR NOW A DAYS IS NEARLY IMPOSSIBLE  :angry:
> *


WHENEVER YOU'RE READY HOMIE......


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Jul 8 2010, 11:47 AM~17992633
> *WHENEVER YOU'RE READY HOMIE......
> *


ILL TRY AND GO BY IN THE MORNING


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 8 2010, 05:15 PM~17995908
> *ILL TRY AND GO BY IN THE MORNING
> *


famers whats up anything new in alb


----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:rimshot:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jul 8 2010, 05:19 PM~17995947
> *famers whats up anything new in alb
> *


same ol poop. whats crakin over there


----------



## gottie

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gottie, RO4LIFE 719
:wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jul 9 2010, 02:14 PM~18003620
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: gottie, RO4LIFE 719
> :wave:
> *


What up?


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 9 2010, 01:15 PM~18003629
> *What up?
> *


getting shit done and you


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jul 9 2010, 02:17 PM~18003647
> *getting shit done and you
> *


Just gettin ready for the weekend bro


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 9 2010, 01:18 PM~18003657
> *Just gettin ready for the weekend bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Pjay

When do u wanna have that hop ?


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jul 12 2010, 10:40 AM~18024207
> *When do u wanna have that hop ?
> *


I DONT KNOW LET ME CHECK WITH GOTTIE I'LL LET YOU KNOW SOON... WHY IS THE ELCO READY TO SWANG WITH THE REGAL :cheesy:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 12 2010, 10:51 AM~18024288
> *I DONT KNOW LET ME CHECK WITH GOTTIE I'LL LET YOU KNOW SOON... WHY IS THE ELCO READY TO SWANG WITH THE REGAL  :cheesy:
> *


Not completely ready but always up for a hop :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:wave:


----------



## gottie

Wut up


> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 12 2010, 11:09 AM~18024843
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jul 12 2010, 09:59 AM~18024361
> *Not completely ready but always up for a hop  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jul 12 2010, 12:21 PM~18024929
> *Wut up
> *



just recoverin my bROtha :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 12 2010, 05:09 PM~18028354
> *just recoverin my bROtha :biggrin:
> *


DID YOU HAVE A GOOD TIME :cheesy:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jul 12 2010, 06:30 PM~18028558
> *DID YOU HAVE A GOOD TIME :cheesy:
> *




yup! car show weekends seem to be extra long too


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:wave:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## INFULLFX

WAT UP HOMIE..HEY MAN I GOT A COUPLE OF ROLLS OF HOSE..PARKER BRAND, YOU KNOW ANYONE THAT NEEDS SOME IN THE AREA?


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by INFULLFX_@Jul 13 2010, 04:15 PM~18037533
> *WAT UP HOMIE..HEY MAN I GOT A COUPLE OF ROLLS OF HOSE..PARKER BRAND, YOU KNOW ANYONE THAT NEEDS SOME IN THE AREA?
> *


I DONT KNOW IF ANYONE HAS A CRIMPER? PM ME A PRICE AND SIZES


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jul 12 2010, 06:30 PM~18028558
> *DID YOU HAVE A GREAT TIME :cheesy:
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS+Jul 13 2010, 09:58 AM~18034257-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-%candy mobile%_@Jul 13 2010, 12:20 PM~18035374
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jul 12 2010, 10:59 AM~18024361
> *Not completely ready but always up for a hop  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: WE STAY READY


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

REPOST! PINCHE iPHONE


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 14 2010, 01:42 PM~18045246
> *:thumbsup: WE STAY READY
> *


LMK when u wanna do this


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 14 2010, 12:41 PM~18045238
> *:wave:
> *


what up oscar


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

<span style=\'color:red\'>TTT</span>


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jul 14 2010, 06:37 PM~18047753
> *LMK when u wanna do this
> *


I DONT KNOW DOGG IM OUTTA TOWN NEXT WEEKEND SO THATS OUTTA QUESTION....

FERNANDO FROM TAKING OVER IS THROWING A SHOW (FLYING J IN BURQUE I THINK) SOMETIME NEXT MONTH

OF COURSE THERES A HOP... I DONT KNOW IF THATS TOO FAR OUT FOR YOU LOL 

LET ME KNOW


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jul 14 2010, 07:37 PM~18048241
> *what up oscar
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE? YOU ALMOST READY?


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

PAGE 100 BITCHES!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 16 2010, 12:11 PM~18062110
> *PAGE 100 BITCHES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Raza505

Street Fame! Ready for lunch?


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Jul 16 2010, 03:04 PM~18063630
> *Street Fame! Ready for lunch?
> *


WHENEVER YOU ARE :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Jul 16 2010, 04:04 PM~18063630
> *Street Fame! Ready for lunch?
> *


TUESDAY IS GOOD FOR ME I DON'T KNOW ABOUT GOTTIE :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## J.F.L

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 16 2010, 12:11 PM~18062110
> *PAGE 100 BITCHES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 16 2010, 01:08 PM~18062069
> *I DONT KNOW DOGG IM OUTTA TOWN NEXT WEEKEND SO THATS OUTTA QUESTION....
> 
> FERNANDO FROM TAKING OVER IS THROWING A SHOW (FLYING J IN BURQUE I THINK) SOMETIME NEXT MONTH
> 
> OF COURSE THERES A HOP... I DONT KNOW IF THATS TOO FAR OUT FOR YOU LOL
> 
> LET ME KNOW
> *


Whatever it dont matter to me ! We r gonna try n Have a BBQ next weekend B4 the cruise night maybe if u guys can come down then would b cool Also


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

TTT


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## gottie




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

whats up GOTTIE how are things comin along with the 5


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 20 2010, 06:10 PM~18095775
> *whats up GOTTIE how are things comin along with the 5
> *


WE STRIPED IT...U DONT HAVE ONE ANY MORE....... :0 









































JK........... :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 20 2010, 05:25 PM~18095920
> *WE STRIPED IT...U DONT HAVE ONE ANY MORE....... :0
> JK........... :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :werd:


----------



## gottie




----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

TTMFT


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jul 21 2010, 12:30 PM~18102995
> *TTMFT
> *


almost got those done


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jul 20 2010, 08:38 PM~18097195
> *:yessad:  :werd:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 21 2010, 05:27 PM~18105302
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jul 21 2010, 06:27 PM~18105302
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## gottie




----------



## Pjay

Whats up ? R u guys coming down on saturday ? :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## dougy83

:biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## StreetFame

:wave: MORNING EVERYONE! :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

sup homies


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jul 26 2010, 08:03 PM~18147988
> *sup homies
> *


whats crackin bro


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie+Jul 27 2010, 06:35 PM~18157082-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gottie_@Jul 27 2010, 06:35 PM~18157097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jul 27 2010, 06:29 PM~18157023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 27 2010, 07:16 PM~18158200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## LAID TL

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 27 2010, 07:16 PM~18158200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG BEAR63

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jul 27 2010, 05:35 PM~18157082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam she looks like gina from MARTIN all cracked out.


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jul 28 2010, 07:01 PM~18167876
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Jul 28 2010, 07:31 PM~18168196
> *dam she looks like gina from MARTIN all cracked out.
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## gottie




----------



## Pjay

:wave: :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jul 29 2010, 11:38 PM~18182828
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


sup homie


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jul 28 2010, 08:01 PM~18167876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT FUCKER LOOKS SICK LAID OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## LAID TL

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jul 30 2010, 10:07 AM~18185184
> *THAT FUCKER LOOKS SICK LAID OUT :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks !! :cheesy:


----------



## RS G




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Aug 1 2010, 02:10 PM~18199706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK THREE WHEEL :0


----------



## La Fa '08

Shopping around for 2 chrome pumps with fittings, slow down valves, etc. Hit me up on a pm or call me at 505 908 4468.


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Aug 1 2010, 01:10 PM~18199706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Aug 1 2010, 02:10 PM~18199706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

How are things lookin gottie


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Aug 3 2010, 12:46 PM~18217330
> *How are things lookin gottie
> *


real good homie im thinking by the end of the week


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Aug 3 2010, 06:25 PM~18219736
> *real good homie im thinking by the end of the week
> *


 :0


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 3 2010, 08:19 PM~18220849
> *:0
> *


U GONNA GO TO THE SHOW SUNDAY ?


----------



## dougy83




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Aug 3 2010, 06:25 PM~18219736
> *real good homie im thinking by the end of the week
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 4 2010, 03:07 AM~18224295
> *U GONNA GO TO THE SHOW SUNDAY ?
> *


DJ ROBS? FUCK THAT CLOWN WE'LL NEVER HOP AT ANY OF THAT CLOWNS SHOWS EVER AGAIN :biggrin: 

THINKING OF BANGIN ON THE STREETS! YOU GUYS GONNA BE IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD?


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 4 2010, 01:40 PM~18228118
> *DJ ROBS? FUCK THAT CLOWN WE'LL NEVER HOP AT ANY OF THAT CLOWNS SHOWS EVER AGAIN :biggrin:
> 
> THINKING OF BANGIN ON THE STREETS!  YOU GUYS GONNA BE IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD?
> *


 :biggrin: x76


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 4 2010, 02:40 PM~18228118
> *DJ ROBS? FUCK THAT CLOWN WE'LL NEVER HOP AT ANY OF THAT CLOWNS SHOWS EVER AGAIN :biggrin:
> 
> THINKING OF BANGIN ON THE STREETS!  YOU GUYS GONNA BE IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD?
> *


Was thinkin of pullin out the Elco for that show ?


----------



## Abie




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 4 2010, 06:14 PM~18230429
> *Was thinkin of pullin out the Elco for that show ?
> *


and maybe peaches car 2 :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Aug 4 2010, 07:59 PM~18230820
> *and maybe peaches car 2  :biggrin:
> *


Well c if he gets off his ass


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 5 2010, 12:40 AM~18233774
> *Well c if he gets off his ass
> *


lol i think he fixed it yesterday he said hes jus waiting for u to plate the lowers


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## DUKE CITY RO

:0 :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by DUKE CITY RO_@Aug 5 2010, 03:42 PM~18238480
> *:0  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Aug 5 2010, 07:10 AM~18234421
> *lol i think he fixed it yesterday  he said hes jus waiting for u to plate the lowers
> *


No problem probably today


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 5 2010, 11:22 PM~18242470
> *No problem probably today
> *


CHIPPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:nicoderm:


----------



## gottie




----------



## Abie

:biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

TTMFT FOR SOME GOOD HOMIES PUTTING IN WORK IN 505 /575 * :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:*


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Aug 6 2010, 06:56 PM~18248486
> *TTMFT FOR SOME GOOD HOMIES PUTTING IN WORK IN 505 /575  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


*
:thumbsup:*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## gottie




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## dougy83

what up streetfame sorry i didnt have the chance to call u to go see the hopp pjay took 1st hittin 57 jerry took 2nd hittin 47 then the stree class jose took 1st hittin 39 our boy peaches hit 37 for 2nd place and a orange cutty that hit 29


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Aug 8 2010, 08:30 PM~18259942
> *what up streetfame sorry i didnt have the chance to call u to go see the hopp  pjay took 1st hittin 57 jerry took 2nd hittin 47 then the stree class jose took 1st hittin 39 our boy peaches hit 37 for 2nd place and a orange cutty that hit 29
> *


:thumbsup: IM GLAD TO HEARD THAT YOU GUYS SMASHED EM'! I THOUGHT YOUR BOY WOULD TAKE OUT JOSE FOR SURE... REMATCH THIS SUNDAY AT THE GOODTIMES BBQ? :0


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Aug 9 2010, 10:48 AM~18264156
> *
> *


SUP ROB? :wave:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 9 2010, 08:55 AM~18263429
> *:thumbsup: IM GLAD TO HEARD THAT YOU GUYS SMASHED EM'! I THOUGHT YOUR BOY WOULD TAKE OUT JOSE FOR SURE... REMATCH THIS SUNDAY AT THE GOODTIMES BBQ?  :0
> *


I am sure my boys would b up for the Rematch ! I cant make it goin to Denver Friday


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 9 2010, 07:55 AM~18263429
> *:thumbsup: IM GLAD TO HEARD THAT YOU GUYS SMASHED EM'! I THOUGHT YOUR BOY WOULD TAKE OUT JOSE FOR SURE... REMATCH THIS SUNDAY AT THE GOODTIMES BBQ?  :0
> *


they got us by 2 inches but they all have v6s we have a 350 take the regal and we go tear sum shit up over there :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Aug 9 2010, 11:18 AM~18264373-->
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure my boys would b up for the Rematch ! I cant make it goin to Denver Friday
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dougy83_@Aug 9 2010, 11:23 AM~18264401
> *they got us by 2 inches but they all have v6s we have a 350 take the regal and we go tear sum shit up over there :biggrin:
> *


WERE THERE FOR SURE HOMIE!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 9 2010, 04:02 PM~18267440
> *WERE THERE FOR SURE HOMIE!
> *


x2


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 9 2010, 04:02 PM~18267440
> *WERE THERE FOR SURE HOMIE!
> *


hell ya bro ill get ahold of you n let u know if were going for sure i gotta fix my truck first the fuel pump gave ass


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Aug 9 2010, 06:14 PM~18268100
> *hell ya bro ill get ahold of you n let u know if were going for sure i gotta fix my truck first the fuel pump gave ass
> *


 :nono: NO EXCUSES ITS TIME TO SERVE THE HATERS :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gottie, StreetFame


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 9 2010, 05:42 PM~18268348
> *:nono: NO EXCUSES ITS TIME TO SERVE THE HATERS  :biggrin:
> *


hell ya it is


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Aug 9 2010, 06:46 PM~18268398
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: gottie, StreetFame
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Aug 9 2010, 07:47 PM~18269060
> *hell ya it is
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 9 2010, 10:04 AM~18264277
> *SUP ROB? :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

TIME TO PUT THOSE BATTS ON CHARGE! :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 11 2010, 12:13 PM~18284993
> *TIME TO PUT THOSE BATTS ON CHARGE! :biggrin:
> *


yup


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Aug 11 2010, 02:25 PM~18285491
> *yup
> *


WHAT TIME YOU GUYS ROLLIN' INTO TOWN?


----------



## GATO NEGRO




----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 11 2010, 01:33 PM~18285556
> *WHAT TIME YOU GUYS ROLLIN' INTO TOWN?
> *


im not sure gotta check with guys n mess with the car a lil bit u guys ready


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Aug 11 2010, 09:37 PM~18288986
> *im not sure gotta check with guys  n mess with the car a lil bit u guys ready
> *


Whos car u guys takin :uh: :uh:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 12 2010, 12:47 AM~18290707
> *Whos car u guys takin  :uh:  :uh:
> *


peaches car


----------



## Raza505

Ready for some work?


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

Posting this up for a homie !

1961 Chevy Impala Bubbletop very clean. The car came to New Mexico from Arizona where I rebuilt it. No rust on the car. Runs and drives. Very clean interior. New Paint throughout including the Floor pan, Fire wall and engine. I have the fender skirts that match. It has a newly rebuilt 283 engine with engraved aluminum billet valve covers, breathers and air cleaner. 350 auto transmission. This car was featured in Lowrider Magazine March, 2010 issue. The car has a four pump engraved hydraulic set up. It also has a new set of 13x7 72 spoke powder coated and engraved Zenith wheels with 5.20Coker tires. Please call for price or if you have any questions. 505-681-5398














































Also for Sale 59 impala Also


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Aug 12 2010, 02:29 PM~18294502
> *Ready for some work?
> *


ARE YOU READY???? :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 12 2010, 07:53 PM~18297255
> *Posting this up for a homie !
> 
> 1961 Chevy Impala Bubbletop very clean. The car came to New Mexico from Arizona where I rebuilt it. No rust on the car. Runs and drives. Very clean interior. New Paint throughout including the Floor pan, Fire wall and engine. I have the fender skirts that match. It has a newly rebuilt 283 engine with engraved aluminum billet valve covers, breathers and air cleaner. 350 auto transmission. This car was featured in Lowrider Magazine March, 2010 issue. The car has a four pump engraved hydraulic set up. It also has a new set of 13x7 72 spoke powder coated and engraved Zenith wheels with 5.20Coker tires. Please call for price or if you have any questions. 505-681-5398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also for Sale 59 impala Also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: THATS A BAD ASS CAR


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Aug 12 2010, 03:38 PM~18295209
> *  :biggrin:
> *


GOT THE LINCOLN BACK :cheesy: HELP ME SELL IT


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Aug 12 2010, 04:21 PM~18295522
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE IS G GONA BRING HIS RIDE


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Aug 12 2010, 10:20 PM~18298731
> *SUP HOMIE IS G GONA BRING HIS RIDE
> *


i think he is just waiting on his cash to come in


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 12 2010, 08:53 PM~18297255
> *Posting this up for a homie !
> 
> 1961 Chevy Impala Bubbletop very clean. The car came to New Mexico from Arizona where I rebuilt it. No rust on the car. Runs and drives. Very clean interior. New Paint throughout including the Floor pan, Fire wall and engine. I have the fender skirts that match. It has a newly rebuilt 283 engine with engraved aluminum billet valve covers, breathers and air cleaner. 350 auto transmission. This car was featured in Lowrider Magazine March, 2010 issue. The car has a four pump engraved hydraulic set up. It also has a new set of 13x7 72 spoke powder coated and engraved Zenith wheels with 5.20Coker tires. Please call for price or if you have any questions. 505-681-5398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also for Sale 59 impala Also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: GOOD LUCK WITH THE SALE


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Aug 12 2010, 10:19 PM~18298722
> *GOT THE LINCOLN BACK  :cheesy: HELP ME SELL IT
> *


I HEARD.....LET'S DO IT.......


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 12 2010, 07:53 PM~18297255
> *Posting this up for a homie !
> 
> 1961 Chevy Impala Bubbletop very clean. The car came to New Mexico from Arizona where I rebuilt it. No rust on the car. Runs and drives. Very clean interior. New Paint throughout including the Floor pan, Fire wall and engine. I have the fender skirts that match. It has a newly rebuilt 283 engine with engraved aluminum billet valve covers, breathers and air cleaner. 350 auto transmission. This car was featured in Lowrider Magazine March, 2010 issue. The car has a four pump engraved hydraulic set up. It also has a new set of 13x7 72 spoke powder coated and engraved Zenith wheels with 5.20Coker tires. Please call for price or if you have any questions. 505-681-5398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also for Sale 59 impala Also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whata trip i cant believe hes sellin it n we jus molded a frame for that car


----------



## dougy83

whats up guys by chance u know what rules there gonna have this sunday for the hopp or catagories give me a call when u guys arent busy i tried hitting u up earlier but u guys were pry busy thanks


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life




----------



## RS G




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Aug 13 2010, 03:52 PM~18303368
> *whata trip i cant believe hes sellin it n we jus molded a frame for that car
> *


THIS IS J.F.L YOU MEAN I MOLDED THE WHOLE FRAME ON IT


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 14 2010, 10:12 PM~18311338
> *THIS IS J.F.L YOU MEAN I MOLDED THE WHOLE FRAME ON IT
> *


WE all did sumthing on it :uh:


----------



## dougy83

sup famers u guys ready for today


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## dougy83

sup homies u guys put it dwn today n gave em a lil show breakin the lower :biggrin: n we did what we could but fuk it nxt time we ll be ready


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Aug 15 2010, 09:28 PM~18317436
> *sup homies u guys put it dwn today n gave em  a lil show breakin the lower  :biggrin: n we did what we could but fuk it nxt time we ll be ready
> *


THE GUY ON THE STICK WAS A DUMB FUCK :uh: THEY NEED TO BE BETTER ORGANIZED

IM HAPPY YOU GUYS CAME OUT IT WOULDNT BE A HOP WITHOUT THE TRU RYDAZ


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Aug 13 2010, 09:20 PM~18305339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Aug 16 2010, 10:57 AM~18321443
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 16 2010, 07:25 AM~18320347
> *THE GUY ON THE STICK WAS A DUMB FUCK  :uh: THEY NEED TO BE BETTER ORGANIZED
> 
> IM HAPPY YOU GUYS CAME OUT IT WOULDNT BE A HOP WITHOUT THE TRU RYDAZ
> *


kool anybody go to the shop after


----------



## J.F.L

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Aug 15 2010, 07:02 AM~18312605
> *WE all did sumthing on it :uh:
> *


welded ya but i busted ass on that fucker i grided and smoothed out EVERYTHING :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 16 2010, 08:25 AM~18320347
> *THE GUY ON THE STICK WAS A DUMB FUCK  :uh: THEY NEED TO BE BETTER ORGANIZED
> 
> IM HAPPY YOU GUYS CAME OUT IT WOULDNT BE A HOP WITHOUT THE TRU RYDAZ
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 16 2010, 07:25 AM~18320347
> *THE GUY ON THE STICK WAS A DUMB FUCK  :uh: THEY NEED TO BE BETTER ORGANIZED
> 
> IM HAPPY YOU GUYS CAME OUT IT WOULDNT BE A HOP WITHOUT THE TRU RYDAZ
> *



ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT ME ?


----------



## dougy83

:drama:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Aug 17 2010, 12:31 PM~18332951
> *ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT ME ?
> *


NOT EVEN DOG I LIKED YOUR AND FERNS NUMBER, ITS THAT UMPA LUMPA I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## StreetFame

THIS IS THE ONLY PIC THEY POSTED OF THE REGAL HOPPING... GO FIGURE :uh:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 18 2010, 12:21 PM~18343703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE ONLY PIC THEY POSTED OF THE REGAL HOPPING... GO FIGURE  :uh:
> *


still looking good


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 18 2010, 01:21 PM~18343703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE ONLY PIC THEY POSTED OF THE REGAL HOPPING... GO FIGURE  :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83+Aug 18 2010, 02:56 PM~18344636-->
> 
> 
> 
> still looking good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pjay_@Aug 18 2010, 03:14 PM~18344761
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I HOPE SOMEONE POSTS ONE OF THE OTHER SIDE WHERE THE STICK WAS SO WE CAN SEE WHAT THE CAR HIT


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Aug 18 2010, 05:23 PM~18345871
> *TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 18 2010, 12:21 PM~18343703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HATERS*


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## Pjay

Whats up for the weekend ?


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Aug 20 2010, 01:39 AM~18359676
> *Whats up for the weekend ?
> *


IDK? THE REGALS BROKEN STILL FROM LAST WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

:rimshot:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 20 2010, 01:28 PM~18362960
> *IDK? THE REGALS BROKEN STILL FROM LAST WEEK  :biggrin:
> *


Ya i am waiting for parts for the elco too so i can get it workin but i only have a few days to work on it b 4 i leave


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

sup homies whats new in burque


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Aug 22 2010, 04:33 PM~18377547
> *sup homies whats new in burque
> *


same old shit


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Aug 22 2010, 06:45 PM~18378331
> *same old shit
> *


i hear ya finally took off the body frm the frame today gotta get off my ass lol how much u charge for tatts


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Aug 22 2010, 07:22 PM~18378641
> *i hear ya finally took off the body frm the frame today gotta get off my ass lol how much u charge for tatts
> *


 :dunno: what body?? just depends on the tat but ill hook you up with a good price,what you thinking of getting


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Aug 22 2010, 08:36 PM~18379400
> *:dunno: what body?? just depends on the tat but ill hook you up with a good price,what you thinking of getting
> *


i took off the body frm my monte n getting ready to put the regal 1 on the tatts idk i like chicano style like girls with hats or chicks with clown faces ill try n find sum pics for ya


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## LAID TL

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 23 2010, 07:47 AM~18382130
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats good STREET FAME ??? :cheesy:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Aug 23 2010, 06:37 AM~18381753
> *i took off the body frm my monte n getting ready to put the regal 1 on  the tatts idk i like chicano style like girls with hats or chicks with clown faces ill try n find sum pics for ya
> *


YEA FIND ME SOME PICS HOMIE


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Aug 23 2010, 07:46 PM~18388498
> *YEA FIND ME SOME PICS HOMIE
> *


aight


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Aug 24 2010, 07:12 PM~18397397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Aug 24 2010, 08:12 PM~18397397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 25 2010, 10:28 AM~18402318
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Aug 25 2010, 03:14 PM~18404683
> *:biggrin:
> *


GONA GO GET THAT PAINT TOMORROW


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Aug 25 2010, 05:52 PM~18406079
> *GONA GO GET THAT PAINT TOMORROW
> *


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME, JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY.....


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Aug 26 2010, 08:22 AM~18410742
> *SOUNDS GOOD TO ME, JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY.....
> *


fa sho


----------



## GATO NEGRO

> _Originally posted by gottie+Aug 24 2010, 08:12 PM~18397397-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gottie_@Aug 24 2010, 08:13 PM~18397414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





DAM THEM PICS R BAD ASS WHO TOOK THEM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Aug 26 2010, 09:03 PM~18416889
> *DAM THEM PICS R BAD ASS WHO TOOK THEM :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Aug 26 2010, 10:03 PM~18416889
> *DAM THEM PICS R BAD ASS WHO TOOK THEM :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



IS THIS YOUR FIRST TIME POSTING ON THIS THREAD :uh: BOUT TIME


----------



## LAID TL

sup fellas !! :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Aug 27 2010, 04:01 PM~18422470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup fellas !! :cheesy:
> *


SUP RICKY! WHATS CRACKIN' HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## GATO NEGRO

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 27 2010, 01:15 PM~18421237
> *IS THIS YOUR FIRST TIME POSTING ON THIS THREAD  :uh:  BOUT TIME
> *




2ND JUST FOUND IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Aug 26 2010, 10:35 PM~18417187
> *MY HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## LAID TL

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 27 2010, 03:04 PM~18422479
> *SUP RICKY!  WHATS CRACKIN' HOMIE? :biggrin:
> *


nada just  passed by the shop today and neither your truck or Gotties ride was there ..... and when i passed back by to go home the gate was all locked up


----------



## dougy83

suupp homies


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Aug 28 2010, 09:35 AM~18427261
> *suupp homies
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Aug 28 2010, 03:34 PM~18428935
> *:wave:
> *


u guys gonna check out ferns show today


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Aug 28 2010, 02:27 AM~18426282
> *nada just   passed by the shop today and neither your truck or Gotties ride was there ..... and when i passed back by to go home the gate was all locked up
> *


HIT US UP TODAY WE GET THERE ROUND NOON ON MONDAYS :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Aug 27 2010, 08:31 PM~18424248
> *2ND JUST FOUND IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IM GLAD YOU FOUND IT HOMIE


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Aug 29 2010, 11:53 AM~18433104
> *u guys gonna check out ferns show today
> *



I DONT KNOW ABOUT GOTTIE BUT I DIDNT GO I HAD SOME FAMILY FROM OUT OF TOWN VISITING.

I KNOW FERN WANTED TO REGAL TO HOP OUT THERE :uh: WE DIDN'T EVEN TRY TO GET IT READY


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Aug 29 2010, 09:56 PM~18437095-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROBS~88~LS_@Aug 30 2010, 08:21 AM~18439327
> *
> *


SUP FELLAS :wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Aug 30 2010, 07:48 AM~18439451
> *I DONT KNOW ABOUT GOTTIE BUT I DIDNT GO I HAD SOME FAMILY FROM OUT OF TOWN VISITING.
> 
> I KNOW FERN WANTED TO REGAL TO HOP OUT THERE  :uh: WE DIDN'T EVEN TRY TO GET IT READY
> *


fuk it save it for nxt time n family comes first i wanted to go check it out but i had to go to a baptismal party for 1 of my cousins


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## LAID TL

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Aug 31 2010, 08:17 AM~18449372
> *
> *


SUP DUDES ???  :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Aug 31 2010, 03:56 PM~18453398
> *SUP DUDES ???    :biggrin:
> *


SUP :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Aug 30 2010, 02:00 PM~18442019
> *fuk it save it for nxt time n family comes first i wanted to go check it out but i had to go to a baptismal party for 1 of my cousins
> *


:yes:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Aug 31 2010, 04:56 PM~18453398
> *SUP DUDES ???    :biggrin:
> *


SUP SHOP WHORE :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Pjay

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

Sup homie 


> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 3 2010, 12:12 AM~18476336
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 3 2010, 01:12 AM~18476336
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP ESE?!


----------



## gottie




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Sep 3 2010, 01:40 PM~18479464
> *SUP ESE?!
> *


Just on my way back from NY ! Stopped by here here to hang out wit Stevie D for a few days and u guys ?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## J.F.L




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## dougy83

:rimshot:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%

what up homies


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Sep 8 2010, 05:55 PM~18518625
> *what up homies
> *


sup playa when you gona stop by


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Sep 8 2010, 06:55 PM~18518625
> *what up homies
> *


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## gottie




----------



## sweet83regal

hey gottie wats up


----------



## Pjay

* Whats up STREETFAME ? *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 9 2010, 08:32 PM~18528767
> * Whats up STREETFAME ?
> *


SUP HOMIE? HOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Sep 10 2010, 01:16 PM~18534630
> *SUP HOMIE? HOW YOU BEEN?
> *


Good just tryin to get the elco ready ? and waitin for my boys to come down from texas


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by sweet83regal_@Sep 9 2010, 06:17 PM~18528176
> *hey gottie wats up
> *


sup dog


----------



## dougy83

sup homies stayed waiting for ur call today if u can hit me up tomarrow ill be leaving burque bout 12 so i could go see that car


----------



## Pjay

*TRU RYDAZ NM end of summer BBQ and cruise 
Sunday Sept 26th at ranchitos park in Espanola ! Had a good turn out last time hope all of u can pull out ur cars and come hang with us ! Call me for more info 505-927-3332 Hope u guys can make it out and maybe we can do that hop we have been planning ! *


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

:biggrin: to the TOP 4 STREET FAME :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 10 2010, 10:09 PM~18538139
> *Good just tryin to get the elco ready ? and waitin for my boys to come down from texas
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Sep 11 2010, 09:40 PM~18544288
> *sup homies stayed waiting for ur call today if u can hit me up tomarrow ill be leaving burque bout 12 so i could go see that car
> *


LONG WEEKEND HOMIE :420: SORRY WE MISSED YOU


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 12 2010, 10:04 PM~18551315
> * TRU RYDAZ NM  end of summer BBQ and cruise
> Sunday Sept 26th at ranchitos park in Espanola ! Had a good turn out last time hope all of u can pull out ur cars and come hang with us !  Call me for more info 505-927-3332    Hope u guys can make it out and maybe we can do that hop we have been planning !
> *


SEE WHAT WE CAN DO HOMIE


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Sep 13 2010, 12:38 AM~18552639
> *:biggrin: to the TOP 4 STREET FAME :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Sep 13 2010, 09:06 AM~18553905
> *SEE WHAT WE CAN DO HOMIE
> *


Lmk whats up so i can setup something


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Sep 13 2010, 07:38 AM~18553715
> *LONG WEEKEND HOMIE :420: SORRY WE MISSED YOU
> *


----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## Raza505

Street Fame!


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Sep 15 2010, 09:47 AM~18574001
> *Street Fame!
> *


WHAT UP ESE! WHEN WE HAVING LUNCH AGAIN?! :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Sep 15 2010, 12:31 PM~18575665
> *WHAT UP ESE!  WHEN WE HAVING LUNCH AGAIN?!  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :run:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 15 2010, 03:05 PM~18576378
> *hno:  :run:
> *


DONT BE ES-SCARED MIJO... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Sep 15 2010, 12:31 PM~18575665
> *WHAT UP ESE!  WHEN WE HAVING LUNCH AGAIN?!  :biggrin:
> *


I NEVER GET LUNCH...... :twak:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 8 2010, 06:56 PM~18519275
> *sup playa when you gona stop by
> *


i need to soon i am going crazy at home i need to find a j0b :biggrin:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie

You ready


> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Sep 15 2010, 11:10 PM~18580769
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## gottie

Sup with Gs cutty


> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Sep 15 2010, 05:09 PM~18577704
> *i need to soon i am going crazy at home i need to find a j0b  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lupe

can you pm your number thanks


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Sep 16 2010, 08:48 PM~18586963
> *can you pm your number thanks
> *


 :scrutinize: PM ME YOUR QUESTION :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Sep 15 2010, 05:27 PM~18577408
> *I NEVER GET LUNCH...... :twak:
> *


CAN'T GET LUNCH IF YOU NEVER COME BY :uh:


----------



## gottie




----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Sep 17 2010, 12:26 PM~18591778
> *CAN'T GET LUNCH IF YOU NEVER COME BY  :uh:
> *


TRUE..... :banghead:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 16 2010, 11:10 AM~18583403
> *Sup with Gs cutty
> *


he already sold it but got a regal its in the shop now getting kandy on it :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## Pjay

*U guys gonna make it to the BBQ and cruise next weekend *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 19 2010, 08:19 PM~18606647
> *U guys gonna make it to the BBQ and cruise next weekend
> *


IF WE GO HOMIE IT WILL BE WITHOUT THE HOPPER THAT RIDES GETTING A REDO


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Sep 19 2010, 06:43 AM~18602619
> *he already sold it but got a regal its in the shop now getting kandy on it  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Sep 19 2010, 12:43 AM~18602008
> *TRUE..... :banghead:
> *


I WANT TO GET THAT "STUFF" PAINTED... WHEN CAN *YOU* BRING IT TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Sep 20 2010, 07:59 AM~18609927
> *I WANT TO GET THAT "STUFF" PAINTED... WHEN CAN YOU BRING IT TO ME  :biggrin:
> *


I LEAVE TOWN TODAY TILL FRIDAY....MAYBE WE CAN COME GET IT SATURDAY....


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Sep 20 2010, 09:34 AM~18610132
> *I LEAVE TOWN TODAY TILL FRIDAY....MAYBE WE CAN COME GET IT SATURDAY....
> *


:thumbsup: PERFECT


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Sep 19 2010, 05:43 AM~18602619
> *he already sold it but got a regal its in the shop now getting kandy on it  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Sep 20 2010, 07:57 AM~18609910
> *IF WE GO HOMIE IT WILL BE WITHOUT THE HOPPER THAT RIDES GETTING A REDO
> *


kool come by n kick it watch everybody else fuk with there cars :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Sep 20 2010, 08:57 AM~18609910
> *IF WE GO HOMIE IT WILL BE WITHOUT THE HOPPER THAT RIDES GETTING A REDO
> *


* all coming out on Sunday ! LMK if anybody else is coming out ! Hope to c everyone out there !  * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Sep 20 2010, 03:48 PM~18613674
> * all coming out on Sunday ! LMK if anybody else is coming out ! Hope to c everyone out there !    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

:biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame+Sep 20 2010, 07:57 AM~18609917-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gottie_@Sep 20 2010, 09:55 AM~18610791
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i know his goal is to get it to your shop soon after he gets it out :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Sep 25 2010, 11:15 PM~18662836
> *i know his goal is to get it to your shop soon after he gets it out  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## dougy83

sup homies u guys missed a good ass bbq :biggrin: and a cruise night maybe nxt time ill be hittin u up soon so i could go check out that parts car u have


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Sep 26 2010, 09:04 PM~18668264
> *sup homies u guys missed a good ass bbq  :biggrin:  and a cruise night maybe nxt time ill be hittin u up soon so i could go check out that parts car u have
> *


LET ME KNOW HOMIE


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 27 2010, 09:52 PM~18678574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice car and gold axle


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 29 2010, 12:56 PM~18693401
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats crackin


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Sep 28 2010, 09:04 PM~18688030
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 29 2010, 07:30 PM~18696463
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Oct 1 2010, 01:47 PM~18712042
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

STREET FAME :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

:biggrin: BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## StreetFame

SUP PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 4 2010, 02:04 PM~18732633
> *
> *


WHAT UP STREET FAME HOMIES YOU GUYS GOING TO VEGAS?????


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 4 2010, 05:04 PM~18734518
> *WHAT UP STREET FAME HOMIES YOU GUYS GOING TO VEGAS?????
> *


NOT THIS YEAR HOMIE  BUT FOR SURE NEXT YEAR ILL BE OFF PROBATION :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie

BACK BUMPER ACTION AT GOTCHA COVERD TODAY


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 4 2010, 11:11 PM~18737920
> *NOT THIS YEAR HOMIE  BUT FOR SURE NEXT YEAR ILL BE OFF PROBATION :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## IMPALA 67

Hey homie you guys have a store where you sell your stuff?


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by IMPALA 67_@Oct 7 2010, 06:45 PM~18762719
> *Hey homie you guys have a store where you sell your stuff?
> *


WE HAVE A SHOP :biggrin: 

*STREETFAME CUSTOMS
4200 4TH STREET NW
ALBUQUERQUE, NEW MEXICO 87107*


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

sup homies


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Oct 10 2010, 08:35 AM~18776215
> *sup homies
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Oct 12 2010, 09:24 AM~18790117
> *:wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE WHEN DO U WANNA GO PICK UP THOSE PARTS? :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Oct 12 2010, 04:08 PM~18793422
> *SUP HOMIE WHEN DO U WANNA GO PICK UP THOSE PARTS?  :biggrin:
> *


sup homie ur imp is looking good


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Oct 12 2010, 05:11 PM~18793435
> *sup homie ur imp is looking good
> *


THANKS I HOPE TO FINISH SOON :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

STREETFAME HYDROS vs. EPSTEIN HYDROS


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Oct 13 2010, 02:45 PM~18801629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREETFAME HYDROS vs. EPSTEIN HYDROS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Oct 13 2010, 03:45 PM~18801629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREETFAME HYDROS vs. EPSTEIN HYDROS
> *


Is there a rematch coming soon ? 

U guys coming down this weekend ?


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 21 2009, 07:26 PM~15428208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yuuuuuuuummmmmmm :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Oct 14 2010, 12:41 AM~18807139
> *Is there a rematch coming soon ?
> 
> U guys coming down this weekend ?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 14 2010, 10:28 PM~18815577
> *
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie

Wut up son


> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Oct 15 2010, 07:24 AM~18818150
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> *


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 17 2010, 11:50 AM~18833131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Oct 18 2010, 03:17 PM~18843083
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Pjay

U GUYS GONNA GO TO SHOW IN SANTA FE FOR THE TOY DRIVE ON THE 6TH


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Oct 20 2010, 01:37 PM~18861959
> *U GUYS GONNA GO TO SHOW IN SANTA FE FOR THE TOY DRIVE ON THE 6TH
> *


didnt know bout it what are the details


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 20 2010, 06:42 PM~18864119
> *didnt know bout it what are the details
> *


I will get all the details from diego in santa fe RO or Carlos from NM lifestyles or post the flyer


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Oct 20 2010, 09:26 PM~18866648
> *I will get all the details from diego in santa fe RO or Carlos from NM lifestyles or post the flyer
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83

sup homies hows the imp comming along


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Oct 21 2010, 06:33 PM~18873858
> *sup homies hows the imp comming along
> *


REAL GOOD! GOT THAT FRAME OUT FROM UNDER IT :biggrin: 

WHAT'S CRACKIN' WITH YOUR RIDE? ALMOST DONE?


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Oct 21 2010, 06:05 PM~18874181
> *REAL GOOD!  GOT THAT FRAME OUT FROM UNDER IT :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT'S CRACKIN' WITH YOUR RIDE?  ALMOST DONE?
> *


its gettin there hopfully nxt week it will be runnin then start the rack but still undecited to dbl pump it or leave it single


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Oct 21 2010, 07:08 PM~18874211
> *its gettin there hopfully nxt week it will be runnin then start the rack but still undecited to dbl pump it or leave it single
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 21 2010, 10:12 PM~18876029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Oct 22 2010, 08:31 AM~18878811
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## %candy mobile%

What up homies


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Oct 22 2010, 04:07 PM~18882885
> *What up homies
> *


whats crackin


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 22 2010, 04:09 PM~18882915
> *whats crackin
> *


Not much just hoping to get working on the ride soon


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Oct 22 2010, 06:14 PM~18883347
> *Not much just hoping to get working on the ride soon
> *


LETS GET A PLAN TOGETHER SO WE CAN START ON IT RIGHT AWAY


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Oct 23 2010, 08:38 AM~18887318
> *LETS GET A PLAN TOGETHER SO WE CAN START ON IT RIGHT AWAY
> *


Let's do it I am ready. :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Oct 23 2010, 08:07 PM~18890733
> *Let's do it I am ready.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DILL JACK !

ttt


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## J.F.L

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by J.F.L_@Oct 25 2010, 03:26 PM~18904657
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:wave:


----------



## Pjay

*BENEFIT TOY DRIVE AND GRAND OPENING CAR SHOW AND HOP on Saturday NOV 13th in Santa Fe at 1955 St Michaels Drive at the old mitsubishi dealership now SANTA FE AUTOWORKS Hope everyone can make it out and show some support ! *

FOR MORE INFO CALL 505-204-5062 ask for Francisco

Hope u guys can make it out


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 25 2010, 05:42 PM~18905921
> *:wave:
> *


sup gottie ill hit u up tomarrow its been a busy ass day today


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Oct 26 2010, 08:15 AM~18911069
> *:wave:
> *


you try that welder yet


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Oct 26 2010, 05:02 PM~18915479
> *sup gottie ill hit u up tomarrow its been a busy ass day today
> *


cool


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Oct 26 2010, 04:22 PM~18915180
> *BENEFIT TOY DRIVE AND GRAND OPENING  CAR SHOW AND HOP on Saturday NOV 13th in Santa Fe at 1955 St Michaels Drive at the old mitsubishi dealership now SANTA FE AUTOWORKS  Hope everyone can make it out and show some support !
> 
> FOR  MORE INFO CALL 505-204-5062 ask for Francisco
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 26 2010, 06:16 PM~18916179
> *cool
> *


 :nosad: BEEN TO DAMN BUSY......GONNA MESS WITH IT TONIGHT....


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Oct 27 2010, 03:40 PM~18924244
> *:nosad:  BEEN TO DAMN BUSY......GONNA MESS WITH IT TONIGHT....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 27 2010, 12:44 PM~18922961
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:nicoderm:


----------



## StreetFame

NEW PAGE BITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty Habits C.C

Nasty Habits Dropping by to say you guys are doing good shit!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Nasty Habits C.C_@Oct 29 2010, 01:20 PM~18941247
> *Nasty Habits Dropping by to say you guys are doing good shit!!!! :biggrin: :wave:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Nasty Habits C.C_@Oct 29 2010, 02:20 PM~18941247
> *Nasty Habits Dropping by to say you guys are doing good shit!!!! :biggrin: :wave:
> *


 :0 THANKS


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Oct 30 2010, 10:25 AM~18946777
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Oct 30 2010, 10:47 AM~18946883-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-%candy mobile%_@Oct 30 2010, 12:02 PM~18947159
> *
> *


:wave: SUP HOMIES


----------



## gottie




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 31 2010, 10:16 AM~18951834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## gottie




----------



## Juiced_RL

What up guys Happy Halloween


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Juiced_RL_@Oct 31 2010, 09:57 PM~18955846
> *What up guys Happy Halloween
> *


:wave:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 1 2010, 08:19 PM~18962245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:wave: MORNING FAMERS! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dougy83

sup homies


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Nov 5 2010, 04:08 PM~18996024
> *sup homies
> *


:wave:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%+Nov 5 2010, 06:20 PM~18997194-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 6 2010, 12:28 PM~19001667
> *
> *


----------



## J.F.L

SUP STREET FAME HOWS THE CARS COMING ALONG????


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by J.F.L_@Nov 7 2010, 07:30 PM~19011212
> *SUP STREET FAME HOWS THE CARS COMING ALONG????
> *


so far so good  one day at a time


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by J.F.L_@Nov 7 2010, 08:30 PM~19011212
> *SUP STREET FAME HOWS THE CARS COMING ALONG????
> *


:wave:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## J.F.L

> _Originally posted by gottie+Nov 7 2010, 09:56 PM~19012859-->
> 
> 
> 
> so far so good   one day at a time
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetFame_@Nov 8 2010, 08:22 AM~19014848
> *:wave:
> *


Agreed same with me ill have it in odessa for the hop....u guys headed out there?????


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by J.F.L_@Nov 8 2010, 07:50 PM~19020359
> *Agreed same with me ill have it in odessa for the hop....u guys headed out there?????
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: :biggrin: new page hoes :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Nov 9 2010, 08:29 AM~19024275
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: new page hoes  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Nov 9 2010, 09:29 AM~19024275
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: new page hoes  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## joesnoops




----------



## StreetFame

:wave:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Nov 11 2010, 08:20 AM~19041652
> *:wave:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## joesnoops

:h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS+Nov 11 2010, 10:01 AM~19042207-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-joesnoops_@Nov 11 2010, 02:44 PM~19044100
> *:h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## StreetFame

BUNCH OF FUCKIN' SMILEY FACES... LET ME ADD TO THAT :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Nov 11 2010, 04:47 PM~19044954
> *BUNCH OF FUCKIN' SMILEY FACES... LET ME ADD TO THAT :biggrin:
> *


I am going to have to take my ride soon so u can have new pics to post


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Nov 11 2010, 05:37 PM~19045348
> *I am going to have to take my ride soon so u can have new pics to post
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83

:rimshot:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Nov 11 2010, 06:37 PM~19045348
> *I am going to have to take my ride soon so u can have new pics to post
> *


 :0


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## gottie




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## joesnoops




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## gottie

What's crackin homie 


> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 17 2010, 01:21 PM~19093133
> *
> *


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gottie

Wut up 


> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 18 2010, 07:13 AM~19099921
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Nov 18 2010, 03:06 PM~19103346
> *:wave:
> *


sup when you want to go get that compound


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:0


----------



## %candy mobile%

What up homies :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

What's crackin


> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Nov 20 2010, 10:34 AM~19117482
> *What up homies  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## dougy83

sup homies what u guys up to hows the imp comming along


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Nov 20 2010, 08:55 PM~19120606
> *sup homies what u guys up to hows the imp comming along
> *


WRAPPING THE FRAME AS WE SPEAK :biggrin: WHAT'S CRACKIN WITH YOU?


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Nov 21 2010, 11:18 AM~19124311
> *WRAPPING THE FRAME AS WE SPEAK  :biggrin:  WHAT'S CRACKIN WITH YOU?
> *


nice :biggrin: jus waiting for pat n the rest of the guys to get back frm odessa n start my rack finally got the regal running


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Nov 21 2010, 08:14 PM~19127582
> *nice  :biggrin: jus waiting for pat n the rest of the guys to get back frm odessa n start my rack finally got the regal running
> *


NICE! ANY PICS?


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Nov 22 2010, 11:40 AM~19132758
> *NICE! ANY PICS?
> *


YA ILL SND U SUM ON THE PHONE I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST PICS ON HERE :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

this is the new 1 ill try n find more pics of it with the hood on


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Nov 22 2010, 03:17 PM~19134516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the new 1 ill try n find more pics of it with the hood on
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Nov 22 2010, 04:17 PM~19134516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the new 1 ill try n find more pics of it with the hood on
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 29 2009, 09:32 PM~15224568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Nov 21 2010, 08:14 PM~19127582
> *nice  :biggrin: jus waiting for pat n the rest of the guys to get back frm odessa n start my rack finally got the regal running
> *


We r back so time to get off ur ASS ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame+Nov 23 2010, 07:40 AM~19141224-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pjay_@Nov 23 2010, 01:01 PM~19143597
> *We r back so time to get off ur ASS !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Nov 23 2010, 02:01 PM~19143597
> *We r back so time to get off ur ASS !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS ON YOUR PREFORMANCE IN TX :thumbsup: 

YOU GUYS HAVE ANY TELESCOPICS FOR SALE?


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Nov 22 2010, 11:50 PM~19139783
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%

What's the black Friday sales homies :biggrin:


----------



## RS G

Happy Thanksgiving Homies!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Nov 24 2010, 11:15 AM~19152604
> *What's the black Friday sales homies  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RS G_@Nov 25 2010, 11:59 AM~19162275
> *Happy Thanksgiving Homies!
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## joesnoops

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: WHATS UP STREET FAME


----------



## rgarcia15928

U THINK U HAVE WHAT IT TAKES IN THE HOP GAME COME OUT TO AZ THIS IS WERE THE BEST HOPPERS GONNA MEET FOR $1000 AND BRAGGIN RIGHTS!!!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Nov 26 2010, 09:59 AM~19168329
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: WHATS UP STREET FAME
> *


whats up


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Nov 26 2010, 12:15 PM~19169042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U THINK U HAVE WHAT IT TAKES IN THE HOP GAME COME OUT TO AZ THIS IS WERE THE BEST HOPPERS GONNA MEET FOR $1000 AND BRAGGIN RIGHTS!!!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 26 2010, 06:49 PM~19170718
> *  :thumbsup:
> *



whats up did you get ahold of ivan?


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Nov 23 2010, 05:09 PM~19145232
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR PREFORMANCE IN TX :thumbsup:
> 
> YOU GUYS HAVE ANY TELESCOPICS FOR SALE?
> *


Thanks ! No i havent ordered any lately but i have some more stuff on order for next week if u need


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Nov 26 2010, 05:57 PM~19170762
> *whats up did you get ahold of ivan?
> *


NOT YET BUT I WILL


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Nov 26 2010, 07:03 PM~19170787
> *Thanks ! No i havent ordered any lately but i have some more stuff on order for next week if u need
> *


I REALLY DONT NEED THEM NOW, THEYRE FOR MY PERSONAL RIDE, I'LL HIT UP BMH AND SEE WHAT PRICE THEY GIVE ME. THANKS HOMIE


----------



## joesnoops

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

post up pics of Eddies setup


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 29 2010, 10:19 AM~19189183
> *post up pics of Eddies setup
> *











PAGE 92 :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Nov 29 2010, 09:33 AM~19189255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAGE 92 :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*nice,somebody was asking about the slow downs that you used and I could not remember.*


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 29 2010, 07:53 PM~19193378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 1 2010, 03:23 PM~19211747
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats good bRO


----------



## StreetFame

NEW PAGE BITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

What up famers :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Dec 2 2010, 01:00 AM~19216736
> *What up famers  :biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE GLAD TO SEE YOU REPPING THE BIG BAD STREETFAME ON YOUR SIG


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 1 2010, 11:52 PM~19216079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Dec 1 2010, 10:33 PM~19215211
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 2 2010, 06:14 AM~19217687
> *SUP HOMIE GLAD TO SEE YOU REPPING THE BIG BAD STREETFAME ON YOUR SIG
> *


You know it homie only the best :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Dec 2 2010, 08:02 PM~19222762
> *You know it homie only the best  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 2 2010, 06:14 AM~19217687
> *SUP HOMIE GLAD TO SEE YOU REPPING THE BIG BAD STREETFAME ON YOUR SIG
> *


x2


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 3 2010, 07:30 PM~19232100
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 4 2010, 04:42 PM~19238354
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 4 2010, 06:36 PM~19238713
> *:biggrin:
> *



WHATS CRACKIN TONIGHT? :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

STREETFAME ON TOP OF THE GAME... Y QUE!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 5 2010, 12:33 AM~19242318
> *STREETFAME ON TOP OF THE GAME... Y QUE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

SUP HOMIES


----------



## StreetNShow




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83+Dec 5 2010, 07:17 PM~19247240-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUP HOMIES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetNShow_@Dec 5 2010, 07:19 PM~19247259
> *
> *



SUP FELLAS WHATS CRACKIN'?


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## joesnoops

WHAT CRACKN STREET FAME :wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Dec 6 2010, 09:32 AM~19251651
> *WHAT CRACKN STREET FAME  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Raza505

Street Fame!


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 5 2010, 09:25 PM~19248939
> *SUP FELLAS WHATS CRACKIN'?
> *


Not much started on the rack on my car n u guys how's the impala comming


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Dec 6 2010, 11:49 AM~19253088
> *Street Fame!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Dec 6 2010, 12:49 PM~19253088
> *Street Fame!
> *


CARLOS! WHAT UP HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Dec 6 2010, 04:17 PM~19254890
> *Not much started on the rack on my car n u guys how's the impala comming
> *


DOIN' WORK HOMIE!


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 6 2010, 05:03 PM~19255272
> *
> *


SUP CHAMP :0 WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THERE LAST NIGHT


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Dec 6 2010, 06:35 PM~19256052
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 6 2010, 05:39 PM~19256084
> *SUP CHAMP  :0  WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THERE LAST NIGHT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 6 2010, 05:40 PM~19256093
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## china

:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by china_@Dec 7 2010, 10:33 AM~19262170
> *:wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 7 2010, 06:02 PM~19265873
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 7 2010, 09:26 PM~19268459
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 7 2010, 11:22 PM~19268994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 8 2010, 01:09 PM~19273362
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:h5:


----------



## dougy83

:wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Dec 9 2010, 08:43 AM~19282290
> *:h5:
> *


wut it due


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame+Dec 8 2010, 07:38 PM~19277626-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by %candy mobile%@Dec 8 2010, 10:31 PM~19279602
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dougy83_@Dec 9 2010, 02:29 PM~19284807
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

Sup homies u guys gonna be around nxt weekend im heading to alb for my hitas b day gonna go see what u guys up too


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 9 2010, 05:31 PM~19286361
> *wut it due
> *


WORKIN....YOU READY FOR TONIGHT? :barf:


----------



## gottie

Yea if I can find a sitter


> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Dec 10 2010, 07:35 AM~19291158
> *WORKIN....YOU READY FOR TONIGHT? :barf:
> *


----------



## gottie

Hit us up


> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Dec 10 2010, 07:17 AM~19291073
> *Sup homies u guys gonna be around nxt weekend im heading to alb for my hitas b day gonna go see what u guys up too
> *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Dec 10 2010, 08:35 AM~19291158
> *WORKIN....YOU READY FOR TONIGHT? :barf:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## StreetNShow




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 10 2010, 06:13 PM~19296217
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Dec 11 2010, 01:52 AM~19299258
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: SUP HOMIE


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Dec 10 2010, 03:16 PM~19294182
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## StreetNShow

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 11 2010, 09:20 AM~19300497
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 9 2010, 05:32 PM~19286364
> *:wave:
> *


What's up


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Dec 11 2010, 11:17 PM~19305175
> *What's up
> *


whats good homie


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 12 2010, 12:20 AM~19305192
> *whats good homie
> *


THOUGHT YOU WERE COMING OVER :uh:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 11 2010, 11:43 PM~19305350
> *THOUGHT YOU WERE COMING OVER  :uh:
> *


 :wow: :sprint:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 12 2010, 03:10 PM~19308287
> *:wow:  :sprint:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 13 2010, 08:24 AM~19314123
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Dec 13 2010, 09:01 AM~19314312
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 11 2010, 11:20 PM~19305192
> *whats good homie
> *


Not much same ol shit still looking for work


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Dec 13 2010, 11:08 AM~19314967
> *Not much same ol shit still looking for work
> *


yup me to homie


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Dec 13 2010, 10:01 AM~19314621
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 13 2010, 05:15 PM~19317529
> *yup me to homie
> *


I have a lot I want u to do to the cutty just need the ends hope soon


----------



## gottie

Yup I know the feeling


> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Dec 14 2010, 02:00 AM~19321824
> *I have a lot I want u to do to the cutty just need the ends hope soon
> *


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

*Post up some pics of what you are working on Sean.*


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 15 2010, 08:31 AM~19332056
> *Post up some pics of what you are working on Sean.
> *


ok i will soon


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 15 2010, 09:31 AM~19332056
> *Post up some pics of what you are working on Sean.
> *


 :0


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 15 2010, 02:12 PM~19334686
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 15 2010, 09:52 PM~19338214
> *:biggrin:
> *


I THINK ITS TIME WE START POSTING A LIL' SOMETHIN' SOMETHIN'


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 15 2010, 09:10 PM~19338427
> *I THINK ITS TIME WE START POSTING A LIL' SOMETHIN' SOMETHIN'
> *


 :werd:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 15 2010, 09:10 PM~19338427
> *I THINK ITS TIME WE START POSTING A LIL' SOMETHIN' SOMETHIN'
> *


 :0


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+Dec 16 2010, 12:31 AM~19340605-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-%candy mobile%_@Dec 16 2010, 12:31 PM~19343816
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero

:wave: uffin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+Dec 16 2010, 01:31 AM~19340605-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by %candy mobile%@Dec 16 2010, 01:31 PM~19343816
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 03:46 PM~19344817
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 05:09 PM~19345529
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Callejero_@Dec 16 2010, 08:22 PM~19347118
> *:wave:  uffin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 15 2010, 10:10 PM~19338427
> *I THINK ITS TIME WE START POSTING A LIL' SOMETHIN' SOMETHIN'
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Dec 16 2010, 10:54 PM~19348561
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## dougy83

Sup homies ill be in burque tomarrow ill hit u guys up


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Dec 17 2010, 03:27 PM~19354307
> *Sup homies ill be in burque tomarrow ill hit u guys up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Dec 17 2010, 04:27 PM~19354307
> *Sup homies ill be in burque tomarrow ill hit u guys up
> *


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Dec 17 2010, 04:27 PM~19354307
> *Sup homies ill be in burque tomarrow ill hit u guys up
> *


Slacker cant believe u r shafting us


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Dec 17 2010, 10:57 PM~19358079
> *Slacker cant believe u r shafting us
> *


Not shafting my hitas b day comes first wevon :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

TTT streetfame :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## RS G




----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

PUROS PINCHES SMILIES


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 20 2010, 05:22 PM~19378053
> *PUROS PINCHES SMILIES
> *


 :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 20 2010, 09:41 PM~19380478
> *66 CAPRICE FOR SALE $3000 pm for details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## PEPSI_559

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 29 2009, 09:17 PM~15224482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WAT ZIZE CYLINDERZ AND DOEZ IT LAY OUT?? IM TRYIN 2 DO DAT WIT MY LS HEREZ HOW IT LOCKZ UP N LAYZ RYTE NOW PLZ PM ME INFO


----------



## joesnoops

WHATS UP STREET FAME !!! HEY I GOT A CADI NORTH STAR MOTOR I NEED TO GET RID OF SO IF YOU KNOW ANYBODY HIT ME UP AND LET ME KNOW


----------



## gottie

PM sent


> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Dec 20 2010, 11:53 PM~19382040
> *WAT ZIZE CYLINDERZ AND DOEZ IT LAY OUT?? IM TRYIN 2 DO DAT WIT MY LS HEREZ HOW IT LOCKZ UP N LAYZ RYTE NOW PLZ PM ME INFO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Dec 21 2010, 07:58 AM~19383484
> *WHATS UP STREET FAME !!! HEY I GOT A CADI NORTH STAR MOTOR I NEED TO GET RID OF SO IF YOU KNOW ANYBODY HIT ME UP AND LET ME KNOW
> *


----------



## LAID TL

Number one on the 136th page !!! whats HOOD MOFOS ??? !!!


----------



## MID_WEST_CHOPPER

whats up eses im here in southern nm i need a four pump set up on a 64 impala need 12 or 14 in the back and 10s in the front figured u were in nm id hit u up first and keep the cash in the state haha uffin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Dec 21 2010, 02:18 PM~19386047
> *Number one on the 136th page !!! whats HOOD MOFOS ??? !!!
> *


 :biggrin: sup son


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by MID_WEST_CHOPPER_@Dec 21 2010, 04:42 PM~19387075
> *whats up eses im here in southern nm i need a four pump set up on a 64 impala need 12 or 14 in the back and 10s in the front figured u were in nm id hit u up first and keep the cash in the state haha  uffin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by PEPSI_559_@Dec 21 2010, 12:53 AM~19382040
> *WAT ZIZE CYLINDERZ AND DOEZ IT LAY OUT?? IM TRYIN 2 DO DAT WIT MY LS HEREZ HOW IT LOCKZ UP N LAYZ RYTE NOW PLZ PM ME INFO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Dec 21 2010, 03:18 PM~19386047
> *Number one on the 136th page !!! whats HOOD MOFOS ??? !!!
> *


 :uh: SUP SON


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by MID_WEST_CHOPPER_@Dec 21 2010, 05:42 PM~19387075
> *whats up eses im here in southern nm i need a four pump set up on a 64 impala need 12 or 14 in the back and 10s in the front figured u were in nm id hit u up first and keep the cash in the state haha  uffin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Dec 21 2010, 06:49 PM~19387655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## china

:wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by china_@Dec 22 2010, 09:01 AM~19392923
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## LAID TL

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 21 2010, 05:32 PM~19387506
> *:biggrin: sup son
> *



whats for breakfast ??? :0


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Dec 23 2010, 04:38 AM~19401294
> *whats for breakfast ???  :0
> *


COME BY AND ILL HAVE GOTTIE BUY THIS TIME


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 23 2010, 08:01 AM~19401871
> *COME BY AND ILL HAVE GOTTIE BUY THIS TIME
> *


 :uh:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 23 2010, 01:46 PM~19403729
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak: ITS YOUR TURN :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 23 2010, 03:15 PM~19404606
> *:twak: ITS YOUR TURN  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## dougy83

sup famers have a good n safe x mas


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Dec 24 2010, 04:11 PM~19413483
> *sup famers have a good n safe x mas
> *


you to homie


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## LAID TL

<> WHAT IT BE LIKE <>


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Dec 28 2010, 06:41 PM~19442684
> *<> WHAT IT BE LIKE <>
> *


WAITING FOR YOU ALL WEEK SON


----------



## LAID TL

you know me ..... I went on a mission !!!


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Dec 28 2010, 06:51 PM~19442755
> *you know me ..... I went on a mission !!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## gottie




----------



## 1953 chevy

So what's the ticket on a basic setup? On a six 4. I dont need any chrome or any thing fancy!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by 1953 chevy_@Dec 28 2010, 08:47 PM~19444434
> *So what's the ticket on a basic setup? On a six 4. I dont need any chrome or any thing fancy!
> *


2500 will get you the basics homie thats 6 batt 2 pump rack to the frame


----------



## dougy83

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 28 2010, 10:16 PM~19445466
> *2500 will get you the basics homie thats 6 batt 2 pump rack to the frame
> *


  THATS RIGHT HOMIE


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 29 2010, 08:48 AM~19447912
> * THATS RIGHT HOMIE
> *


SUP JOEY WHATS CRACKIN' HOMIE


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## LAID TL

whats good STREET FAMERS !!!


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by LAID TL+Dec 29 2010, 01:58 PM~19449752-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats good STREET FAMERS !!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gottie_@Dec 29 2010, 01:58 PM~19449754
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## 1953 chevy

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 28 2010, 11:16 PM~19445466
> *2500 will get you the basics homie thats 6 batt 2 pump rack to the frame
> *


All hit you up homie! thanks.


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 28 2010, 11:16 PM~19445466
> *2500 will get you the basics homie thats 6 batt 2 pump rack to the frame
> *


not too bad of a price


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 29 2010, 02:59 PM~19450591
> *:wave:
> *


JOTO


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by 1953 chevy_@Dec 29 2010, 05:15 PM~19451791
> *All hit you up homie! thanks.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gottie, GAID TL :wow: 
:sprint:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Dec 29 2010, 05:36 PM~19451980
> *not too bad of a price
> *


its fair


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 29 2010, 09:41 PM~19453403
> *its fair
> *


Ya it sounded like it was a good deal ! I charge about the same


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Dec 29 2010, 09:37 PM~19453949
> *Ya it sounded like it was a good deal ! I charge about the same
> *


  anything new going on out there


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## LAID TL

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 29 2010, 08:40 PM~19453395
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: gottie, GAID TL :wow:
> :sprint:
> *



WHAT THE FUCK :0 ...... :wow: OH HELL NA !!!! 

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 29 2010, 11:24 PM~19454371
> * anything new going on out there
> *


Not yet just getting a few rides ready for next yr


----------



## dougy83




----------



## gottie




----------



## LAID TL

whats the plans for New Years Eve ??


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Dec 30 2010, 04:25 PM~19460548
> *whats the plans for New Years Eve ??
> *


party at my house :cheesy:


----------



## Cutlas88




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Cutlas88_@Dec 30 2010, 06:28 PM~19461393
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lowlow1313

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2010, 07:04 PM~19461619
> *:wave:
> *


hey homie


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## dougy83

happy new years homies see u nxt yr :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by El Callejero+Dec 31 2010, 05:14 PM~19469761-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dougy83_@Dec 31 2010, 06:40 PM~19470305
> *happy new years homies see u nxt yr   :biggrin:
> *



HAPPY NEW YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 31 2010, 02:03 PM~19468338
> *
> *


HAPPY NEW YEAR bROtha THIS IS OUR YEAR AGAIN


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 30 2010, 05:27 PM~19460980
> *party at my house :cheesy:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 31 2010, 11:06 PM~19472385
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR bROtha THIS IS OUR YEAR AGAIN
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

Sup hoimes u guys ready for 2011


----------



## gottie

Ready as can be


> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 2 2011, 08:00 PM~19485542
> *Sup hoimes u guys ready for 2011
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 2 2011, 09:00 PM~19485542
> *Sup hoimes u guys ready for 2011
> *


WE STAY READY


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie+Jan 3 2011, 01:50 AM~19488555-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ready as can be
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetFame_@Jan 3 2011, 08:34 AM~19489330
> *WE STAY READY
> *


Hell ya u guys comming dwn for goodfriday


----------



## Pjay

u GUYS HAVENT PULLED OUT THE REGAL ?


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 3 2011, 01:40 PM~19490797
> *u GUYS HAVENT PULLED OUT THE REGAL ?
> *


I THINK ITS RETIRED... BUSTIN OUT SOMETHIN ELSE


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 3 2011, 11:46 AM~19489923
> *Hell ya u guys comming dwn for goodfriday
> *


WE'LL BE THERE JUST DONT KNOW IN WHAT YET :dunno:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 3 2011, 04:07 PM~19491722
> *I THINK ITS RETIRED... BUSTIN OUT SOMETHIN ELSE
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame+Jan 3 2011, 03:07 PM~19491722-->
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK ITS RETIRED... BUSTIN OUT SOMETHIN ELSE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh daym sumthing new that's cherry so no more hoppin
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetFame_@Jan 3 2011, 03:08 PM~19491724
> *WE'LL BE THERE JUST DONT KNOW IN WHAT YET  :dunno:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 3 2011, 05:34 PM~19492447
> *Ahh daym sumthing new that's cherry so no more hoppin
> :thumbsup:
> *


I DIDNT SAY I WAS DONE HOPPING  PICS COMING REAL SOON :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 3 2011, 06:26 PM~19493499
> *I DIDNT SAY I WAS DONE HOPPING    PICS COMING REAL SOON  :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 3 2011, 07:26 PM~19493499
> *I DIDNT SAY I WAS DONE HOPPING    PICS COMING REAL SOON  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 3 2011, 06:26 PM~19493499
> *I DIDNT SAY I WAS DONE HOPPING    PICS COMING REAL SOON  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 4 2011, 06:28 PM~19503635
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetNShow

TTT


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Jan 5 2011, 07:56 AM~19508893
> *TTT
> *


:wave:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 5 2011, 05:23 PM~19513472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 5 2011, 09:12 PM~19515540
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 6 2011, 08:42 AM~19519853
> *
> *


WHATS UP LOKO HOW BIZ OUT THERE STAY UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 6 2011, 07:47 PM~19525417
> *WHATS UP LOKO HOW BIZ OUT THERE STAY UP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


got a lil work


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

DEAD IN HERE


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 7 2011, 04:51 PM~19533654
> * DEAD IN HERE
> *


we better put some more


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin:


----------



## dougy83




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 11 2011, 01:08 PM~19566912
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## StreetNShow

:wave:


----------



## Raza505

Street Fame!


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Jan 12 2011, 03:58 AM~19573151
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Jan 12 2011, 08:57 AM~19573992
> *Street Fame!
> *


hows the 64 lookin


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jan 12 2011, 11:48 AM~19575278
> *
> *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Raza505+Jan 12 2011, 09:57 AM~19573992-->
> 
> 
> 
> Street Fame!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-%candy mobile%_@Jan 12 2011, 12:48 PM~19575278
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 12 2011, 01:58 PM~19576321
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 12 2011, 01:58 PM~19576321
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie+Jan 12 2011, 03:07 PM~19576363-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gottie_@Jan 12 2011, 03:07 PM~19576368
> *:biggrin:
> *


DOUBLING UP ON YOUR POSTS NOW :uh:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 12 2011, 02:36 PM~19576593
> *DOUBLING UP ON YOUR POSTS NOW  :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 12 2011, 02:36 PM~19576593
> *DOUBLING UP ON YOUR POSTS NOW  :uh:
> *


JUST TRYING TO TALK TO MY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 12 2011, 04:59 PM~19577339
> *:dunno:
> *


OK YOUR STARTING TO ACT LIKE L.D.


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 12 2011, 05:00 PM~19577345
> *JUST TRYING TO TALK TO MY HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


NEXT THING YOU KNOW YOUR GOING TO POST 10 PAGES OF SMILEY FACES :uh:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 12 2011, 05:00 PM~19577345
> *JUST TRYING TO TALK TO MY HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


MAY HAVE TO START POSTING PICS OF MY BUILD ON HERE :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 12 2011, 04:56 PM~19577783
> *NEXT THING YOU KNOW YOUR GOING TO POST 10 PAGES OF SMILEY FACES :uh:
> *


YOU GOT MORE SMILEYS THAN ME :wow:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 12 2011, 04:57 PM~19577790
> *MAY HAVE TO START POSTING PICS OF MY BUILD ON HERE  :biggrin:
> *


MIGHT AS WELL ITS OUR WORK


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 12 2011, 05:59 PM~19577815
> *MIGHT AS WELL ITS OUR WORK
> *


GOOD IDEA :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

PULLED THE FRAME OUT FROM UNDERNEATH THE SIX FO


----------



## StreetFame

GOTTIE TOOK SOME MEASUREMENTS AND CUT THE BODY MOUNTS AND TRAILING ARM MOUNTS OFF


----------



## StreetFame

WE STARTED BY TACKING AND WELDING SOME 3/16" X 4" X 20' STRIPS OF STEEL


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## dougy83

:wow: dam homies looking good keep da pics comming


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 13 2011, 08:01 AM~19584110
> *:wow: dam homies looking good keep da pics comming
> *


NEW PICS COMING TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

CUT SOME PIECES FOR THE TOP OF THE FRAME


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

STARTED WELDING THE TOP OF THE FRAME


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

BEFORE WE FINISH PLATING THE TOP OF THE FRAME IN THE REAR... WE CUT SOME ACCESS HOLES SO WE COULD FILL THE REAR PART OF THE FRAME WITH A LITTLE SUMTHIN' SUMTHIN' :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

MORE UPDATES TOMORROW NIGHT


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 13 2011, 05:41 PM~19588888
> *BEFORE WE FINISH PLATING THE TOP OF THE FRAME IN THE REAR... WE CUT SOME ACCESS HOLES SO WE COULD FILL THE REAR PART OF THE FRAME WITH A LITTLE SUMTHIN' SUMTHIN'  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 I bet I know :run: na jus messin looks hella good


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 13 2011, 05:41 PM~19588888
> *BEFORE WE FINISH PLATING THE TOP OF THE FRAME IN THE REAR... WE CUT SOME ACCESS HOLES SO WE COULD FILL THE REAR PART OF THE FRAME WITH A LITTLE SUMTHIN' SUMTHIN'  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 I bet I know :run: na jus messin looks hella good


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 13 2011, 07:27 PM~19589321
> *:0 I bet I know :run: na jus messin looks hella good
> *


ITS NO SECRETS HERE


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 13 2011, 05:42 PM~19588893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 13 2011, 10:43 PM~19591956
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 13 2011, 09:57 PM~19592170
> *:biggrin:
> *


BOUT TO BUST OUT SON


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 13 2011, 11:04 PM~19592279
> *BOUT TO BUST OUT SON
> *


 hno:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 14 2011, 08:17 AM~19594716
> *hno:
> *


:run:


----------



## gottie

OSCAR HARD AT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

NEW LOCK UP ON EL PATRON


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## ~SHOTTY~

> _Originally posted by gottie+Jan 14 2011, 07:28 PM~19599338-->
> 
> 
> 
> NEW LOCK UP ON EL PATRON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 07:30 PM~19599349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 07:31 PM~19599353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 07:32 PM~19599366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gottie_@Jan 14 2011, 07:34 PM~19599378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD JOB!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 14 2011, 07:25 PM~19599308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSCAR HARD AT WORK :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 14 2011, 07:31 PM~19599353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS DESIGN BROTHA


----------



## dougy83

Looking good homies ill be in alb today ill drop by n


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 15 2011, 09:05 AM~19603937
> *Looking good homies ill be in alb today ill drop by n
> *


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 14 2011, 09:40 PM~19601091
> *BAD ASS DESIGN BROTHA
> *


thanks bRO :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Jan 14 2011, 09:19 PM~19600849
> *GOOD JOB!!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## dougy83

Sup homies :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 15 2011, 05:39 PM~19607113
> *Sup homies :wave:
> *


wut up


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 15 2011, 06:39 PM~19607113
> *Sup homies :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie+Jan 15 2011, 07:00 PM~19607661-->
> 
> 
> 
> wut up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetFame_@Jan 15 2011, 07:19 PM~19607801
> *:wave:
> *


Here at the motocross. What u guys up 2


----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $mr blvd$

what up streetfame


----------



## Pjay




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%+Jan 15 2011, 10:53 PM~19609036-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by $mr [email protected] 15 2011, 11:59 PM~19609560
> *what up streetfame
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pjay_@Jan 16 2011, 02:44 AM~19610269
> *
> *



WHATS UP HOMIES :wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jan 16 2011, 01:59 PM~19612596
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## p-funckimpala




----------



## dougy83

:wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 17 2011, 08:42 AM~19618741
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: what happend saturday :dunno:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 17 2011, 06:54 PM~19623040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## rgarcia15928

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 17 2011, 07:59 PM~19624280
> *:thumbsup:
> *



WE GOT BIG HOPPERS FRM AZ, CALI, & VEGAS COMING TO THIS!!!


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 17 2011, 04:32 PM~19622320
> *:wave: what happend saturday :dunno:
> *


Eee spenca we got out late frm tingley figured u guyw were crashed out nxt time for sure


----------



## loveispain




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 16 2011, 11:34 AM~19611511
> *WHATS UP HOMIES :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 17 2011, 08:25 PM~19624583
> *Eee spenca we got out late frm tingley figured u guyw were crashed out nxt time for sure
> *


its all good


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## StreetFame

BLAST FROM THE PAST


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 18 2011, 07:46 PM~19633964
> *
> BLAST FROM THE PAST
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 18 2011, 07:46 PM~19633964
> *
> BLAST FROM THE PAST
> *


Was a good day that day u guys even past the scale :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

*ITS OFFICIAL TRU RYDAZ 1ST ANNUAL GOOD FRIDAY GATHERING AND HOP ! VIDEO COVERAGE BY ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS ! mARK UR CALENDARS FOR APRIL 22ND AT RANCHITOS PARK IN ESPANOLA NM ! for more info contact me at 505-927-3332 *


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 18 2011, 10:44 PM~19635915
> *ITS OFFICIAL  TRU RYDAZ 1ST ANNUAL GOOD FRIDAY GATHERING AND HOP ! VIDEO COVERAGE BY ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS ! mARK UR CALENDARS FOR APRIL 22ND AT RANCHITOS PARK IN ESPANOLA NM !  for more info contact me at 505-927-3332
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 18 2011, 07:46 PM~19633964
> *
> BLAST FROM THE PAST
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 18 2011, 11:44 PM~19635915
> *ITS OFFICIAL  TRU RYDAZ 1ST ANNUAL GOOD FRIDAY GATHERING AND HOP ! VIDEO COVERAGE BY ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS ! mARK UR CALENDARS FOR APRIL 22ND AT RANCHITOS PARK IN ESPANOLA NM !  for more info contact me at 505-927-3332
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 18 2011, 07:46 PM~19633964
> *
> BLAST FROM THE PAST
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

*ROllerz Only vs. Loyalty*


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 19 2011, 03:32 PM~19640961
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame+Jan 19 2011, 09:47 AM~19637990-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gottie_@Jan 19 2011, 04:46 PM~19641075
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: U guys gonna bring something to the hop for good friday gonna have a few other rides coming from outtta state to hop also


----------



## dougy83




----------



## Pjay

*ITS OFFICIAL TRU RYDAZ 1ST ANNUAL GOOD FRIDAY GATHERING AND HOP ! VIDEO COVERAGE BY <span style=\'color:red\'>ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS ! MARK UR CALENDARS FOR APRIL 22ND AT RANCHITOS PARK IN ESPANOLA NM ! for more info contact me at 505-927-3332

PRIZES FOR HOP WILL BE AS FOLLOWS 
STREET CLASS $150
SUPER STREET $250
RADICAL $500 </span> *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 19 2011, 04:44 PM~19641058
> *ROllerz Only vs. Loyalty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 19 2011, 09:10 PM~19643564
> *ITS OFFICIAL  TRU RYDAZ 1ST ANNUAL GOOD FRIDAY GATHERING AND HOP ! VIDEO COVERAGE BY <span style=\'color:red\'>ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS ! MARK UR CALENDARS FOR APRIL 22ND AT RANCHITOS PARK IN ESPANOLA NM !  for more info contact me at 505-927-3332
> 
> PRIZES FOR HOP WILL BE AS FOLLOWS
> STREET CLASS $150
> SUPER STREET $250
> RADICAL  $500  </span>
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 19 2011, 08:07 PM~19643530
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 19 2011, 08:10 PM~19643564
> *ITS OFFICIAL  TRU RYDAZ 1ST ANNUAL GOOD FRIDAY GATHERING AND HOP ! VIDEO COVERAGE BY <span style=\'color:red\'>ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS ! MARK UR CALENDARS FOR APRIL 22ND AT RANCHITOS PARK IN ESPANOLA NM !  for more info contact me at 505-927-3332
> 
> PRIZES FOR HOP WILL BE AS FOLLOWS
> STREET CLASS $150
> SUPER STREET $250
> RADICAL  $500  </span>
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

GOT SOME NEW PICS OF THE PROGRESS





FINISHED PLATING THE TOP OF THE REAR PART OF THE FRAME


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame+Jan 19 2011, 09:02 PM~19644258-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOT SOME NEW PICS OF THE PROGRESS
> FINISHED PLATING THE TOP OF THE REAR PART OF THE FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetFame_@Jan 19 2011, 09:04 PM~19644283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## StreetFame

STARTED ON THE FRAME HORNS


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

MORE UPDATES COMING TOMORROW


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 19 2011, 10:23 PM~19644457
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## Ahhwataday

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 30 2009, 12:40 AM~15224637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ooooooo 

any weights?


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Ahhwataday_@Jan 20 2011, 06:03 AM~19647275
> *ooooooo
> 
> any weights?
> *


nope


----------



## gottie

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gottie, RO4LIFE 719

I SEE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie+Jan 19 2011, 08:57 PM~19644196-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waz happening fellas
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetFame_@Jan 19 2011, 09:02 PM~19644258
> *GOT SOME NEW PICS OF THE PROGRESS
> FINISHED PLATING THE TOP OF THE REAR PART OF THE FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam comming out clean looking good


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 20 2011, 08:11 AM~19647817
> *Waz happening fellas
> Dam comming out clean looking good
> *


thanks homie


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 20 2011, 09:11 AM~19647817
> *Waz happening fellas
> Dam comming out clean looking good
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

Lookin good


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 20 2011, 06:09 PM~19652743
> *Lookin good
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

:rimshot:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 20 2011, 08:13 AM~19647533
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: gottie, ROTHA*


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 22 2011, 06:10 PM~19669098
> *LOL WHATS UP BROTHA
> *


same old ..... and you


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Pjay

Whats happening Streetfame :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 23 2011, 01:58 PM~19674956
> *
> *


What up homie what time u going to be at the shop tomorrow


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 23 2011, 08:15 PM~19677364
> *Whats happening Streetfame  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN' HOMIE... WHATS CRACKIN' UP NORTH? :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 23 2011, 08:54 PM~19677758
> *CHILLIN' HOMIE... WHATS CRACKIN' UP NORTH? :biggrin:
> *


Not much just gettin ready for good friday and waiting for spring to get here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 23 2011, 08:56 PM~19677784
> *Not much just gettin ready for good friday and waiting for spring to get here  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH SAME HERE CANT WAIT FOR SPRING ITS TOO DAM COLD


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie+Jan 24 2011, 04:19 PM~19684319-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RO 4 [email protected] 24 2011, 04:22 PM~19684345
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-%candy mobile%_@Jan 24 2011, 08:06 PM~19686553
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Sep 29 2009, 11:17 PM~15224482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT BISH IS NASTY


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 24 2011, 10:01 PM~19689054
> *THAT BISH IS NASTY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jan 25 2011, 12:29 PM~19693528
> *
> *


 hno: dam you got lucky :twak:


----------



## dougy83

Sup homies how u guys been


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 25 2011, 05:45 PM~19696337
> *Sup homies how u guys been
> *


good and you


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 25 2011, 05:47 PM~19696352
> *good and you
> *


Good tryin to pick up my balls frm the floor n finish my car jus need to run hoses n bleed it :biggrin: u guys been busy


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 25 2011, 06:53 PM~19696424
> *Good tryin to pick up my balls frm the floor n finish my car jus need to run hoses n bleed it :biggrin: u guys been busy
> *


STARTING TO PICK UP... HURRY UP WITH THAT RIDE I WANT TO SEE IT SMASHIN'


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 25 2011, 06:40 PM~19696275
> *hno: dam you got lucky :twak:
> *


YEAH HE DID... WE WOULD HAVE STILL BEEN THERE :twak:


----------



## StreetFame

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: StreetFame, Glamorous Life


WHATS UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## dougy83

> STARTING TO PICK UP... HURRY UP WITH THAT RIDE I WANT TO SEE IT SMASHIN'
> [/quot
> Fo sho hopfully I hit more back bumper then front bumper :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 25 2011, 05:40 PM~19696275
> *hno: dam you got lucky :twak:
> *


Yeah I did it was a close one :happysad:


----------



## StreetFame

> STARTING TO PICK UP... HURRY UP WITH THAT RIDE I WANT TO SEE IT SMASHIN'
> [/quot
> Fo sho hopfully I hit more back bumper then front bumper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :0
Click to expand...


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jan 25 2011, 08:51 PM~19697654
> *Yeah I did it was a close one  :happysad:
> *


THANKS FOR LUNCH JOE


----------



## gottie




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 26 2011, 05:15 PM~19705230
> *
> *


SUP? DID YOU GET THAT QUARTER ON YOUR CAR DONE?


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 26 2011, 04:57 PM~19705600
> *SUP? DID YOU GET THAT QUARTER ON YOUR CAR DONE?
> *


lil bit


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 26 2011, 06:01 PM~19705636
> *lil bit
> *


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 26 2011, 12:35 PM~19703519
> *THANKS FOR LUNCH JOE
> *


No problem thank u guys


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 26 2011, 05:02 PM~19705648
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jan 26 2011, 05:43 PM~19706010
> *No problem thank u guys
> *


ANYTIME


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 26 2011, 05:46 PM~19706030
> *ANYTIME
> *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%+Jan 26 2011, 06:43 PM~19706010-->
> 
> 
> 
> No problem thank u guys
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gottie_@Jan 26 2011, 06:46 PM~19706028
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## V Boy 88

For those who don't know, Shorty became ill on December 14th due to kidney failure. He was released on January 8th and has been on dialysis due to both kidneys failing. Everyone is welcome to come to Houston on the weekend of Februrary 12th and show support for this man who has supported others. All proceeds going towards Shorty's family to cover the medical costs/expenses that keep on coming.









WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.

If there is no Bank of America in your region you can send a donation through paypal to help out Shorty with his medical expenses:


----------



## V Boy 88

HYDRAULICS</span> # _____"

MAKE SURE YOU ALSO INCLUDE YOUR:

NAME/ADDRESS/CONTACT PHONE NUMBER WHEN YOU SEND THE PAYPAL PAYMENT FOR THE RAFFLE AND MAKE SURE YOU CLICK ON THE TAB THAT STATES "PERSONAL" AND CLICK ON "GIFT"!!!

EACH SQUARE IS $20.00 AND YOU CAN BUY AS MANY AS YOU WOULD LIKE. IF YOU TRY TO BUY A SQUARE THAT WAS BOUGHT ALREADY AND NOT POSTED RIGHT THERE AND THEN YOU WILL BE NOTIFIED IMMEDIATELY.

THIS RAFFLE WILL BE OPEN TO EVERYONE IN THE 50 U.S. STATES ONLY DUE TO SHIPPING CHARGES. SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS WILL COVER THE COST TO SHIP THE HYDRAULIC SETUP.

THE SETUP WAS DONATED BY COOL CARS

IT CONSISTS OF:

TWO CHROME PUMPS WITH #7 MARZOCCHI GEAR HEADS
DOUBLE PUMP ASSEMBLY
CHROME FITTINGS
8" CYLINDERS
CUPS
DONUTS
2 - 15' HOSES
1 - 3' AND 1 - 4' HOSE
TEN SWITCH BOX
6 SOLENOIDS
STEEL BRAIDED RETURN LINES

THE WAY THE WINNER WILL BE CHOSEN THE DAY OF THE EVENT AROUND 4:30PM CENTRAL IS BY NUMBERED PING PONG BALLS 1-100 ALL DROPPED IN A CONTAINER AND PICKED BY SOMEONE NOT INVOLVED IN THE RAFFLE.

YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE PRESENT TO WIN!! GOOD LUCK![/b]


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## Pjay




----------



## Glassed Out




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 27 2011, 10:29 AM~19712596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 27 2011, 07:30 AM~19711328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't know, Shorty became ill on December 14th due to kidney failure. He was released on January 8th and has been on dialysis due to both kidneys failing. Everyone is welcome to come to Houston on the weekend of Februrary 12th and show support for this man who has supported others. All proceeds going towards Shorty's family to cover the medical costs/expenses that keep on coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.
> 
> If there is no Bank of America in your region you can send a donation through paypal to help out Shorty with his medical expenses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 27 2011, 07:34 AM~19711342
> *HYDRAULICS</span> # _____"
> 
> MAKE SURE YOU ALSO INCLUDE YOUR:
> 
> NAME/ADDRESS/CONTACT PHONE NUMBER WHEN YOU SEND THE PAYPAL PAYMENT FOR THE RAFFLE AND MAKE SURE YOU CLICK ON THE TAB THAT STATES "PERSONAL" AND CLICK ON "GIFT"!!!
> 
> EACH SQUARE IS $20.00 AND YOU CAN BUY AS MANY AS YOU WOULD LIKE.  IF YOU TRY TO BUY A SQUARE THAT WAS BOUGHT ALREADY AND NOT POSTED RIGHT THERE AND THEN YOU WILL BE NOTIFIED IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> THIS RAFFLE WILL BE OPEN TO EVERYONE IN THE 50 U.S. STATES ONLY DUE TO SHIPPING CHARGES.  SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS WILL COVER THE COST TO SHIP THE HYDRAULIC SETUP.
> 
> THE SETUP WAS DONATED BY COOL CARS
> 
> IT CONSISTS OF:
> 
> TWO CHROME PUMPS WITH #7 MARZOCCHI GEAR HEADS
> DOUBLE PUMP ASSEMBLY
> CHROME FITTINGS
> 8" CYLINDERS
> CUPS
> DONUTS
> 2 - 15' HOSES
> 1 - 3' AND 1 - 4' HOSE
> TEN SWITCH BOX
> 6 SOLENOIDS
> STEEL BRAIDED RETURN LINES
> 
> THE WAY THE WINNER WILL BE CHOSEN THE DAY OF THE EVENT AROUND 4:30PM CENTRAL IS BY NUMBERED PING PONG BALLS 1-100 ALL DROPPED IN A CONTAINER AND PICKED BY SOMEONE NOT INVOLVED IN THE RAFFLE.
> 
> YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE PRESENT TO WIN!!  GOOD LUCK!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88+Jan 27 2011, 08:30 AM~19711328-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't know, Shorty became ill on December 14th due to kidney failure. He was released on January 8th and has been on dialysis due to both kidneys failing. Everyone is welcome to come to Houston on the weekend of Februrary 12th and show support for this man who has supported others. All proceeds going towards Shorty's family to cover the medical costs/expenses that keep on coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.
> 
> If there is no Bank of America in your region you can send a donation through paypal to help out Shorty with his medical expenses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-V Boy 88_@Jan 27 2011, 08:34 AM~19711342
> *HYDRAULICS</span> # _____"
> 
> MAKE SURE YOU ALSO INCLUDE YOUR:
> 
> NAME/ADDRESS/CONTACT PHONE NUMBER WHEN YOU SEND THE PAYPAL PAYMENT FOR THE RAFFLE AND MAKE SURE YOU CLICK ON THE TAB THAT STATES "PERSONAL" AND CLICK ON "GIFT"!!!
> 
> EACH SQUARE IS $20.00 AND YOU CAN BUY AS MANY AS YOU WOULD LIKE.  IF YOU TRY TO BUY A SQUARE THAT WAS BOUGHT ALREADY AND NOT POSTED RIGHT THERE AND THEN YOU WILL BE NOTIFIED IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> THIS RAFFLE WILL BE OPEN TO EVERYONE IN THE 50 U.S. STATES ONLY DUE TO SHIPPING CHARGES.  SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS WILL COVER THE COST TO SHIP THE HYDRAULIC SETUP.
> 
> THE SETUP WAS DONATED BY COOL CARS
> 
> IT CONSISTS OF:
> 
> TWO CHROME PUMPS WITH #7 MARZOCCHI GEAR HEADS
> DOUBLE PUMP ASSEMBLY
> CHROME FITTINGS
> 8" CYLINDERS
> CUPS
> DONUTS
> 2 - 15' HOSES
> 1 - 3' AND 1 - 4' HOSE
> TEN SWITCH BOX
> 6 SOLENOIDS
> STEEL BRAIDED RETURN LINES
> 
> THE WAY THE WINNER WILL BE CHOSEN THE DAY OF THE EVENT AROUND 4:30PM CENTRAL IS BY NUMBERED PING PONG BALLS 1-100 ALL DROPPED IN A CONTAINER AND PICKED BY SOMEONE NOT INVOLVED IN THE RAFFLE.
> 
> YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE PRESENT TO WIN!!  GOOD LUCK!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


----------



## gottie

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gottie, StreetFame
I SEE YOU :wow:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Jan 27 2011, 11:29 AM~19712596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 27 2011, 06:28 PM~19715867
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: gottie, StreetFame
> I SEE YOU :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## dougy83

:wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 28 2011, 11:28 AM~19722506
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jan 28 2011, 09:52 AM~19721883
> *
> *


frame looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 28 2011, 02:16 PM~19723231
> *frame looks good bro :thumbsup:
> *


CANT WAIT FOR THAT LOCK UP! %candy mobile% IS REALLY STEPPING UP HIS GAME :0


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 28 2011, 01:16 PM~19723226
> *:wave:
> *


What's happening anything new in burque


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 28 2011, 02:06 PM~19723617
> *What's happening anything new in burque
> *


super nats car show this weekend


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 28 2011, 02:18 PM~19723701
> *super nats car show this weekend
> *


Nice I wanted to go check that out.


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 28 2011, 03:26 PM~19723768
> *Nice I wanted to go check that out.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 28 2011, 01:56 PM~19723532
> *CANT WAIT FOR THAT LOCK UP!  %candy mobile% IS REALLY STEPPING UP HIS GAME  :0
> *


Trying homie can't wait to get it started


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 28 2011, 01:16 PM~19723231
> *frame looks good bro :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie I took it to get sand blasted today will be done monday


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 28 2011, 02:58 PM~19724006
> *:thumbsup:
> *


How's the imp coming along


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Jan 28 2011, 05:23 PM~19724847
> *Thanks homie I took it to get sand blasted today will be done monday
> *


cool :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## RS G




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## Glassed Out

Do u guys do hard lining at ur shop


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Jan 30 2011, 10:54 PM~19742634
> *Do u guys do hard lining at ur shop
> *


yes sir


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 31 2011, 07:10 AM~19744015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: looks badass


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 31 2011, 07:08 AM~19744008
> *yes sir
> *


Coo. im gonna be needing some work done in the next month or so so ill be hitting you guys up.


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Jan 31 2011, 08:28 AM~19744360
> *Coo. im gonna be needing some work done in the next month or so so ill be hitting you guys up.
> *


  ready when you are :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 31 2011, 07:10 AM~19744015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 28 2011, 06:57 PM~19725102
> *How's the imp coming along
> *


ALWAYS GETTING SOME PROGRESS DONE  GETTING MY ENGINE BACK FROM THE MACHINE SHOP THIS WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 1 2011, 02:23 PM~19757585
> *ALWAYS GETTING SOME PROGRESS DONE    GETTING MY ENGINE BACK FROM THE MACHINE SHOP THIS WEEK  :biggrin:
> *


Hell ya :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 1 2011, 02:23 PM~19757585
> *ALWAYS GETTING SOME PROGRESS DONE    GETTING MY ENGINE BACK FROM THE MACHINE SHOP THIS WEEK  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## rgarcia15928

OFFICIAL RULES SET.....$35 PRE REGS AND $45 DAY OF SHOW

UNITED DREAMS SUPER SHOW AND HOP IN SOUTHERN AZ AT COCOPAH CASINO FEB 12, 2011


Single Pump STREET: 1st place only, winner take all $750.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.

Double Pump STREET: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the fatory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspentions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.

Single Pump RADICAL: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

NO TRUCK HOPP CLASS THIS YEAR. TRUCKS WILL HOPP FOR EXIBITION ONLY.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 1 2011, 03:56 PM~19757863
> *:h5:
> *


WHEN IS YOUR ENGINE SUPPOSED TO BE BACK FROM ASSEMBLY


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

ttt


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 2 2011, 09:12 PM~19772469
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 2 2011, 10:44 AM~19766418
> *WHEN IS YOUR ENGINE SUPPOSED TO BE BACK FROM ASSEMBLY
> *


soon i hope :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 2 2011, 10:14 PM~19772495
> *soon i hope :biggrin:
> *



WE SHOULD GO GET MINE TODAY... OR SHOULD I NOT WORRY ABOUT IT TOO MUCH :uh:


----------



## StreetFame

Who posted in: STREET FAME
Poster	Posts
StreetFame	896
gottie	895
ROBS~88~LS	158
dougy83	144
%candy mobile%	129
chaio	94
Pjay	82
RO 4 LIFE	64
:0


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 3 2011, 08:19 AM~19776121
> *WE SHOULD GO GET MINE TODAY... OR SHOULD I NOT WORRY ABOUT IT TOO MUCH :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:atleast show up to give the guy some money :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 3 2011, 12:53 PM~19777654
> *:roflmao: atleast show up to give the guy some money :biggrin:
> *


THAT MOTORS PAID IN FULL


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay




----------



## Pjay

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 3 2011, 01:16 PM~19778251
> *THAT MOTORS PAID IN FULL
> *


 :uh: i know that :twak:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Feb 3 2011, 01:44 PM~19778466-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 01:48 PM~19778486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 01:49 PM~19778493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 01:50 PM~19778496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 01:50 PM~19778499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pjay_@Feb 3 2011, 01:51 PM~19778505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

glad u like :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 3 2011, 02:51 PM~19778505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 3 2011, 05:04 PM~19779501
> *:uh: i know that :twak:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 3 2011, 05:21 PM~19779646
> *glad u like  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE PIC HOMIE


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 3 2011, 05:38 PM~19779783
> *THANKS FOR THE PIC HOMIE
> *


no prob


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 3 2011, 04:40 PM~19779803
> *no prob
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 3 2011, 04:37 PM~19779777
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame+Feb 3 2011, 08:21 AM~19776133-->
> 
> 
> 
> Who posted in: STREET FAME
> Poster	Posts
> StreetFame	896
> gottie	895
> ROBS~88~LS	158
> dougy83	144
> %candy mobile%	129
> chaio	94
> Pjay	82
> RO 4 LIFE	64
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daym I've posted alot :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pjay_@Feb 3 2011, 01:50 PM~19778496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 3 2011, 08:57 PM~19781674
> *Daym I've posted alot :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


kiss ass :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 3 2011, 08:37 PM~19781987
> *kiss ass  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 3 2011, 10:00 PM~19782267
> *:twak:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 3 2011, 09:37 PM~19781987
> *kiss ass  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 3 2011, 08:45 PM~19781505
> *:boink:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Pjay

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 4 2011, 12:31 AM~19784626
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:twak: again :twak: and again :twak:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 4 2011, 07:16 AM~19785474
> *:twak: again :twak: and again :twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 4 2011, 07:16 AM~19785474
> *:twak: again :twak: and again :twak:
> *


We can just let our cars do the fighting my regal against urs :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 4 2011, 09:35 AM~19786442
> *We can just let our cars do the fighting my regal against urs  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: im down let me adjust my arms a lil more n we ll get it on :run:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 4 2011, 12:04 PM~19787111
> *:biggrin:  im down let me adjust my arms a lil more n we ll get it on :run:
> *


 :wow: THIS IS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE, I JUST SAW VIDEO OF dougy83's CAR


----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 4 2011, 03:46 PM~19789221
> *:wow:  THIS IS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE, I JUST SAW VIDEO OF dougy83's CAR
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 4 2011, 09:35 AM~19786442
> *We can just let our cars do the fighting my regal against urs  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame+Feb 4 2011, 03:46 PM~19789221-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  THIS IS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE, I JUST SAW VIDEO OF dougy83's CAR
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gottie_@Feb 4 2011, 04:32 PM~19789587
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup fellas u guys still at the shop freezing. I went back earlier but nobody was there


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 4 2011, 05:37 PM~19789635
> *Sup fellas u guys still at the shop freezing. I went back earlier but nobody was there
> *


WE HAD SOME PARTS TO PICK UP... 


WHATS UP FOR THIS WEEKEND? YOU GONNA BE IN TOWN?


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 4 2011, 05:45 PM~19789713
> *
> *


 :run:


----------



## loveispain




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 4 2011, 09:54 PM~19792076
> *WE HAD SOME PARTS TO PICK UP...
> WHATS UP FOR THIS WEEKEND?  YOU GONNA BE IN TOWN?
> *


:yessad: yup yup ill hit u guys up


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by loveispain+Feb 4 2011, 10:29 PM~19792382-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-%candy mobile%_@Feb 5 2011, 12:37 AM~19793157
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 4 2011, 11:06 PM~19792684
> *:yessad: yup yup ill hit u guys up
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 4 2011, 12:04 PM~19787111
> *:biggrin:  im down let me adjust my arms a lil more n we ll get it on :run:
> *


I'm ready :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 4 2011, 04:46 PM~19789221
> *:wow:  THIS IS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE, I JUST SAW VIDEO OF chipper83's CAR
> *


Ya we all have some good fun at the shop ! :biggrin: It gets rough when all the crew is there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Feb 5 2011, 04:25 PM~19796367-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ready  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pjay_@Feb 5 2011, 04:27 PM~19796380
> *Ya we all have some good fun at the shop !  :biggrin:  It gets rough when all the crew is there  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yessad: hell ya we give each other in the madre :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 5 2011, 05:30 PM~19796392
> *:yessad: hell ya we give each other in the madre :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 5 2011, 06:16 PM~19796649
> *
> *


How s the weather in Alb


----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 5 2011, 07:05 PM~19797186
> *How s the weather in Alb
> *


Alot warmer then spana :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 5 2011, 07:05 PM~19797186
> *How s the weather in Alb
> *


not to bad a lil cold


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 5 2011, 08:57 PM~19797943
> *Alot warmer then spana :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 5 2011, 10:49 PM~19798356
> *not to bad a lil cold
> *


Hope it warms up here soon got alot to do :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 5 2011, 09:57 PM~19797943
> *Alot warmer then spana :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 5 2011, 10:14 PM~19798469
> *Hope it warms up here soon got alot to do  :biggrin:
> *


it should this week........i hope :happysad:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 5 2011, 10:15 PM~19798477
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


U still at work


----------



## gottie




----------



## loveispain




----------



## RS G




----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## dougy83




----------



## %candy mobile%

What up homies u guys going to be at the shop tomorrow I need to go down there :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Feb 7 2011, 12:10 AM~19805940
> *What up homies u guys going to be at the shop tomorrow I need to go down there :biggrin:
> *



WE'LL BE THERE AROUND 100 ROLL BY


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Feb 5 2011, 11:15 PM~19798477-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 12:55 PM~19801288
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 02:33 PM~19802083
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RS [email protected] 6 2011, 08:17 PM~19804029
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-$mr blvd$_@Feb 6 2011, 08:28 PM~19804113
> *
> *



:wave: SUP HOMIES


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 6 2011, 08:24 AM~19799884
> *U still at work
> *


Ya for a little bit longer :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RS G

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 7 2011, 09:55 AM~19807547
> *:wave:  SUP HOMIES
> *


 :wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

Sup homies


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 7 2011, 06:56 PM~19812230
> *Sup homies
> *


whats crackin


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 7 2011, 07:30 PM~19812548
> *whats crackin
> *


Freezing balls still no dam heat. What's good in alb


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 7 2011, 07:32 PM~19812572
> *Freezing balls still no dam heat. What's good in alb
> *


same old poop


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by gottie+Feb 7 2011, 07:05 PM~19811725-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dougy83_@Feb 7 2011, 07:56 PM~19812230
> *Sup homies
> *


U still dont have Gas WTF turn it on urself dont b Scared :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 7 2011, 08:01 PM~19812988
> *:wave:
> U still dont have Gas WTF turn it on urself dont b Scared  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 7 2011, 09:09 PM~19813131
> *:werd:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 7 2011, 08:01 PM~19812988
> *:wave:
> U still dont have Gas WTF turn it on urself dont b Scared  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Alaverga then if they fine me for doing it :run:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 7 2011, 09:24 PM~19813366
> *Alaverga then if they fine me for doing it :run:
> *


They didnt say anything when they came to do mine today Someone lied to u


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 7 2011, 08:30 PM~19813438
> *They didnt say anything when they came to do mine today  Someone lied to u
> *


:yessad: yup when I get home ill jus turn it on myself


----------



## gottie




----------



## stevie d

sup


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 8 2011, 06:14 PM~19820718
> *sup
> *


WHATS CRACKIN' STEVE


----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Feb 8 2011, 07:39 PM~19821306
> *
> *



WHAT IT DO?


----------



## Pjay




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Feb 8 2011, 08:04 PM~19821522-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Callejero_@Feb 8 2011, 08:28 PM~19821764
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 8 2011, 09:12 PM~19822153
> *
> *


SUP BROTHA


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 9 2011, 08:30 AM~19825920
> *SUP BROTHA
> *


whats crackin


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 9 2011, 10:17 AM~19826276
> *whats crackin
> *


AT THE OFFICE :angry: I'LL BE THERE BY 1230


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 9 2011, 10:14 AM~19826674
> *AT THE OFFICE  :angry:  I'LL BE THERE BY 1230
> *


Cool I got lunch


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 9 2011, 09:29 AM~19825905
> *:wave:
> *


Whats goin down in Burque :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 9 2011, 01:07 PM~19828020
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## RS G




----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Feb 9 2011, 02:04 PM~19828006-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats goin down in Burque  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RO 4 [email protected] 9 2011, 02:07 PM~19828020
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RS [email protected] 9 2011, 10:38 PM~19832283
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-%candy mobile%_@Feb 10 2011, 12:40 AM~19833293
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 9 2011, 04:04 PM~19829366
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 10 2011, 08:18 AM~19835012
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## RO4LIFE 719

Ttt


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2011, 10:38 PM~19841632
> *Ttt
> *


whats crackin


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+Feb 10 2011, 06:58 PM~19838826-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 10 2011, 11:38 PM~19841632
> *Ttt
> *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 10 2011, 11:40 PM~19841644
> *whats crackin
> *


THANKS FOR THE TATTOO LAST NIGHT BROTHA


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 11 2011, 08:03 AM~19843478
> *THANKS FOR THE TATTOO LAST NIGHT BROTHA
> *


 :h5:


----------



## This Is Dre




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 11 2011, 10:00 AM~19843783
> *:h5:
> *


I NEED TO GO BY ROBERTS TO PICK UP THE HEADERS AND OIL PAN FOR MY MOTOR BEFORE I GO TO THE SHOP


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 11 2011, 10:16 AM~19844296
> *I NEED TO GO BY ROBERTS TO PICK UP THE HEADERS AND OIL PAN FOR MY MOTOR BEFORE I GO TO THE SHOP
> *


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by This Is Dre_@Feb 11 2011, 09:37 AM~19844028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 11 2011, 08:03 AM~19843478
> *THANKS FOR THE TATTOO LAST NIGHT BROTHA
> *


 :0 what's happening fellas


----------



## %candy mobile%

What up homies might be taking the frame by Monday :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Feb 12 2011, 03:10 AM~19850729
> *What up homies might be taking the frame by Monday :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 11 2011, 04:52 PM~19846678
> *:0 what's happening fellas
> *


SUP HOMIE U IN BURQUE THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Feb 11 2011, 02:49 PM~19845989
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by This Is Dre_@Feb 11 2011, 10:37 AM~19844028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Glamorous Life

what up homie you guys getting the rides completed yet,ready to shot the paint


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 12 2011, 08:45 AM~19851451
> *SUP HOMIE U IN BURQUE THIS WEEKEND?
> *


Yup yup gotta b day party to go to ill hit u guys after or this afternoon see what's poppin


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Glamorous Life_@Feb 12 2011, 08:55 AM~19851494
> *what up homie you guys getting the rides completed yet,ready to shot the paint
> *


not in this weather :angry:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 12 2011, 09:09 AM~19851542
> *Yup yup gotta b day party to go to ill hit u guys after or this afternoon see what's poppin
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719




----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 12 2011, 10:09 AM~19851542
> *Yup yup gotta b day party to go to ill hit u guys after or this afternoon see what's poppin
> *


THATS WHAT YOU ALWAYS SAY... THINK YOUR SCARED TO PARTY WITH SOME ROLLERZ :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719+Feb 12 2011, 03:10 PM~19852917-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 05:39 PM~19853532
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-%candy mobile%_@Feb 12 2011, 08:49 PM~19854470
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Glamorous Life+Feb 12 2011, 09:55 AM~19851494-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up homie you guys getting the rides completed yet,ready to shot the paint
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gottie_@Feb 12 2011, 10:26 AM~19851621
> *not in this weather :angry:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 12 2011, 10:25 PM~19855524
> *:wave:
> *


What up


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 12 2011, 10:24 PM~19855519
> *THATS WHAT YOU ALWAYS SAY... THINK YOUR SCARED TO PARTY WITH SOME ROLLERZ  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: neva sccured lol was a busy ass weekend haven't had time to do shit :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Feb 13 2011, 01:30 AM~19856320
> *What up
> *



CHILLIN HOMIE... TAKING A DAY OFF  



WHAT TIME ARE U BRINGING THE FRAME MONDAY? WE GET THERE AT 1230 100


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 13 2011, 03:41 AM~19856688
> *:roflmao: neva sccured lol was a busy ass weekend haven't had time to do shit :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: NEXT TIME YOUR IN TOWN WE'LL PARTY


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetNShow

:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Feb 13 2011, 08:07 PM~19860795
> *:wave:
> *


SUP? U ALMOST READY :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gottie, StreetFame
:wow:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 13 2011, 10:01 PM~19862178
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: gottie, StreetFame
> :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 12 2011, 11:24 PM~19855519
> *THATS WHAT YOU ALWAYS SAY... THINK YOUR SCARED TO PARTY WITH SOME ROLLERZ  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 13 2011, 10:58 AM~19857625
> *:thumbsup: NEXT TIME YOUR IN TOWN WE'LL PARTY
> *


his chick wont let him :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 13 2011, 09:56 AM~19857615
> *CHILLIN HOMIE... TAKING A DAY OFF
> WHAT TIME ARE U BRINGING THE FRAME MONDAY?  WE GET THERE AT 1230 100
> *


Taking a day off u guys are always off :biggrin: jk

I will try by 3 if not Tuesday for sure I got a busy day tomorow but I will roll by to talk to u guys


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Feb 14 2011, 12:33 AM~19863719-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pjay_@Feb 14 2011, 12:34 AM~19863730
> *his chick wont let him  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


YOUR INVITED TOO :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Feb 14 2011, 02:24 AM~19864609
> *Taking a day off u guys are always off  :biggrin: jk
> 
> I will try by 3 if not Tuesday for sure I got a busy day tomorow but I will roll by to talk to u guys
> *


ILL PRETEND YOU DIDNT SAY THAT :angry: JK 

STOP SLACKING JUST BRING IT


----------



## gottie




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 14 2011, 10:04 AM~19865616
> *YOUR INVITED TOO  :biggrin:
> *


I have been busy. I can't b like charles n go to Alb every weekend :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 14 2011, 02:18 PM~19868058
> *I have been busy.  I can't b like charles n go to Alb every weekend  :biggrin:
> *


Settle dwn killer


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 14 2011, 03:51 PM~19868321
> *Settle dwn killer
> *


Not all of us have money like u is all i am saying :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Feb 14 2011, 03:18 PM~19868058-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have been busy.  I can't b like charles n go to Alb every weekend  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 03:51 PM~19868321
> *Settle dwn killer
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pjay_@Feb 14 2011, 05:23 PM~19869022
> *Not all of us have money like u is all i am saying  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 14 2011, 03:56 PM~19868348
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 13 2011, 11:34 PM~19863730
> *his chick wont let him  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 14 2011, 02:56 PM~19868348
> *
> *


you make it home ok :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 14 2011, 06:01 PM~19869882
> *:wave:
> *


good job at work today :h5:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 14 2011, 07:00 PM~19869869
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 14 2011, 08:01 PM~19870420
> *good job at work today :h5:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 14 2011, 07:24 PM~19870697
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whats crackin


----------



## Pjay

Here at work bored out of my mind i could b at the shop working on a car but gotta love time and a half pay :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 14 2011, 07:49 PM~19870961
> *Here at work bored out of my mind i could b at the shop working on a car but gotta love time and a half pay  :biggrin:
> *


where do you work at


----------



## Pjay

Los Alamos Lab


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 14 2011, 07:53 PM~19870997
> *Los Alamos Lab
> *


oh thats cool , i didnt know that


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 14 2011, 09:06 AM~19865629
> *ILL PRETEND YOU DIDNT SAY THAT  :angry:  JK
> 
> STOP SLACKING JUST BRING IT
> *


 :0 :0. K stop slacking and get to work lol :biggrin: jk I am the slacker :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Feb 15 2011, 12:56 AM~19873375
> *:0  :0. K stop slacking and get to work lol  :biggrin:  jk I am the slacker  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 14 2011, 09:09 PM~19871119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 14 2011, 08:01 PM~19870420
> *good job at work today :h5:
> *


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 14 2011, 07:53 PM~19870997
> *Los Alamos Lab
> *


Lucky bastard


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 14 2011, 04:23 PM~19869022
> *Not all of us have money like u is all i am saying  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: hoyo I wish I had money I would quit work n open up a strip club :boink:


----------



## straight klown

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 15 2011, 08:37 AM~19874545
> *:roflmao: hoyo I wish I had money I would quit work n open up a strip club :boink:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: so this is were all the hydo guys hide :biggrin: need to find away to 3 wheel the monte with air lol i seen all the rear 3 wheels but dont look that great :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by straight klown_@Feb 15 2011, 12:10 PM~19875511
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  so this is were all the hydo guys hide :biggrin:  need to find away to 3 wheel the monte with air lol  i seen all the rear 3 wheels but dont look that great  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


JUICE IS WHERE ITS AT HOMIE... LETS GET YOU IN HERE AND TAKE YOUR RIDE TO ANOTHER LEVEL :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 15 2011, 09:37 AM~19874545
> *:roflmao: hoyo I wish I had money I would quit work n open up a strip club :boink:
> *


SOOOOOO YOUR OPENING A TITTY BAR IN BURQUE :0


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame+Feb 15 2011, 04:54 PM~19877836-->
> 
> 
> 
> JUICE IS WHERE ITS AT HOMIE... LETS GET YOU IN HERE AND TAKE YOUR RIDE TO ANOTHER LEVEL  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetFame_@Feb 15 2011, 04:55 PM~19877841
> *SOOOOOO YOUR OPENING A TITTY BAR IN BURQUE  :0
> *


:roflmao: I wish I would be in debt with myself :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 15 2011, 05:14 PM~19878020
> *:0
> :roflmao: I wish I would be in debt with myself :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 15 2011, 05:55 PM~19877841
> *SOOOOOO YOUR OPENING A TITTY BAR IN BURQUE  :0
> *


No his chick wouldnt even let him say Titty bar :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 15 2011, 09:57 PM~19880800
> *No his chick wouldnt even let him say Titty bar  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 15 2011, 10:57 PM~19880800
> *No his chick wouldnt even let him say Titty bar  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 15 2011, 06:14 PM~19878020
> *:0
> :roflmao: I wish I would be in debt with myself :biggrin:
> *


POST THAT VIDEO OF THE CAR...


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Feb 15 2011, 09:57 PM~19880800-->
> 
> 
> 
> No his chick wouldnt even let him say Titty bar  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I wanna go to tds I gotta say ima go visit my buddy ted domingez :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetFame_@Feb 16 2011, 07:57 AM~19882712
> *POST THAT VIDEO OF THE CAR...
> *


I will today for sure


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 16 2011, 09:16 AM~19882781
> *If I wanna go to tds I gotta say ima go visit my buddy ted domingez :biggrin:
> I will today for sure
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 16 2011, 07:57 AM~19882712
> *POST THAT VIDEO OF THE CAR...
> *


X2


----------



## china

:wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by china_@Feb 16 2011, 09:57 AM~19883365
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: whats crackin


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## dougy83




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 16 2011, 05:08 PM~19886637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 looking good pimp


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 16 2011, 05:21 PM~19886768
> *:0 looking good pimp
> *


thanks what u guys up to


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 16 2011, 05:29 PM~19886830
> *thanks what u guys up to
> *


just working trying to play catch up :happysad:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 16 2011, 05:57 PM~19887035
> *just working trying to play catch up :happysad:
> *


and wall ball too :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 16 2011, 05:57 PM~19887041
> *and wall ball too :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 16 2011, 06:08 PM~19886637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



FUCK YEAH :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 16 2011, 06:57 PM~19887041
> *and wall ball too :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: THATS A SECRET :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 17 2011, 09:04 AM~19891896
> *:twak: THATS A SECRET  :biggrin:
> *


 :run: :sprint:


----------



## dougy83

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 17 2011, 09:20 PM~19897934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


is that you :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 17 2011, 10:37 PM~19898090
> *is that you :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 17 2011, 09:37 PM~19898090
> *is that you :biggrin:
> *


Sumtimes :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 18 2011, 03:25 AM~19900027
> *Sumtimes :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie+Feb 17 2011, 10:37 PM~19898090-->
> 
> 
> 
> is that you :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 11:56 PM~19899093
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dougy83_@Feb 18 2011, 04:25 AM~19900027
> *Sumtimes :biggrin:
> *



IT HAS HAPPENED TO ALL OF US


----------



## Pjay

Just some more than others :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 18 2011, 01:31 PM~19902679
> *Just some more than others :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Pjay




----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

:wave: sup homies see u guys tomarrow


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 18 2011, 08:02 PM~19905421
> *:wave: sup homies see u guys tomarrow
> *


you coming in to town?


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 18 2011, 08:18 PM~19905643
> *you coming in to town?
> *


yes sir


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 18 2011, 08:21 PM~19905681
> *yes sir
> *


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 18 2011, 09:02 PM~19905421
> *:wave: sup homies see u guys tomarrow
> *


Lambe :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 18 2011, 09:19 PM~19906310
> *Lambe  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 18 2011, 09:19 PM~19906310
> *Lambe  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


como que lambe whos the 1 at black magic :wow:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 18 2011, 10:49 PM~19906558
> *como que lambe whos the 1 at black magic :wow:
> *


I am :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 18 2011, 09:49 PM~19906558
> *como que lambe whos the 1 at black magic :wow:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## StreetFame

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: StreetFame, gottie

YOU FOLLOWING ME AROUND LAY IT LOW? :uh:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Feb 18 2011, 10:19 PM~19906310-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lambe  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 10:49 PM~19906558
> *como que lambe whos the 1 at black magic :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by %candy mobile%@Feb 18 2011, 11:25 PM~19906830
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 19 2011, 11:35 AM~19909431
> *
> *



SUP PEOPLE :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 19 2011, 05:32 PM~19911494
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: StreetFame, gottie
> 
> YOU FOLLOWING ME AROUND LAY IT LOW?  :uh:
> *


 :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## Pjay




----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 19 2011, 05:33 PM~19911501
> *SUP PEOPLE  :biggrin: :wave:
> *


What up


----------



## dougy83




----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Feb 20 2011, 09:13 PM~19919201
> *What up
> *



CHILLIN' WHATS CRACKIN'?


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Feb 20 2011, 06:30 PM~19917973
> *
> *


HAVENT SEEN YOU ON HERE IN AWHILE :wow:


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 21 2011, 07:55 AM~19922194
> *CHILLIN' WHATS CRACKIN'?
> *


Not much just going crazy homie that's about it


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Feb 21 2011, 10:48 AM~19922718
> *Not much just going crazy homie that's about it
> *


THAT SUX... GO OUT AND WORK ON YOUR RIDE :dunno:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 21 2011, 10:52 AM~19923122
> *THAT SUX... GO OUT AND WORK ON YOUR RIDE :dunno:
> *


That's what I am going crazy about lol :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Feb 21 2011, 11:37 AM~19923386
> *That's what I am going crazy about lol  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Feb 21 2011, 12:37 PM~19923386
> *That's what I am going crazy about lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: WHATS THE HOLD UP?


----------



## Pjay

WHATS UP ? :wave: :wave:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 21 2011, 08:54 PM~19928215
> *:buttkick: WHATS THE HOLD UP?
> *


A few things  :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## Pjay

:wave:


----------



## china

:wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by china_@Feb 22 2011, 10:01 AM~19932174
> *:wave:
> *


wuts crackin


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Feb 21 2011, 11:24 PM~19929371
> *A few things    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dougy83

:rimshot:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay+Feb 22 2011, 09:34 AM~19931618-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 11:01 AM~19932174
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dougy83_@Feb 22 2011, 08:21 PM~19936201
> *:rimshot:
> *



WHATS UP HOMIES! CAN'T WAIT FOR GOOD FRIDAY THIS YEAR :cheesy:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 22 2011, 08:31 PM~19936324
> *WHATS UP HOMIES!  CAN'T WAIT FOR GOOD FRIDAY THIS YEAR  :cheesy:
> *


Should be good


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 22 2011, 07:31 PM~19936324
> *WHATS UP HOMIES!  CAN'T WAIT FOR GOOD FRIDAY THIS YEAR  :cheesy:
> *


u n me both


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 22 2011, 08:36 PM~19936381
> *Should be good
> *


WHOS COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN?


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 22 2011, 08:51 PM~19936555
> *u n me both
> *



IM SURE YOU GUYS WILL TEAR IT UP


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 23 2011, 10:05 AM~19940642
> *IM SURE YOU GUYS WILL TEAR IT UP
> *


Speaking of tearing up u shoulda seen the way I tore the a frame bolts threw the ears gotta go fix it today hopefully it works u guys bringing anything


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## gottie




----------



## straight klown

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 23 2011, 10:13 AM~19940698
> *Speaking of tearing up u shoulda seen the way I tore the a frame bolts threw the ears gotta go fix it today hopefully it works u guys bringing anything
> *


Ya albuquerque is bringN that 80 monte bagged to beat you holmes. :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by straight klown_@Feb 24 2011, 10:05 AM~19949451
> *Ya albuquerque is bringN that 80 monte bagged to beat you holmes.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: ill be waiting


----------



## straight klown

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 24 2011, 10:28 AM~19949648
> *:roflmao: ill be waiting
> *



Or charging :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by straight klown_@Feb 24 2011, 10:39 AM~19949740
> *Or charging  :biggrin:
> *


Both :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by straight klown_@Feb 24 2011, 10:05 AM~19949451
> *Ya albuquerque is bringN that 80 monte bagged to beat you holmes.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 23 2011, 11:04 AM~19940636
> *WHOS COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN?
> *


There's supposed to be a few cars from AZ and Colorado and maybe some from Las Vegas


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 24 2011, 06:11 PM~19953197
> *There's supposed to be a few cars from AZ and Colorado and maybe some from Las Vegas
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 24 2011, 06:11 PM~19953197
> *There's supposed to be a few cars from AZ and Colorado and maybe some from Las Vegas
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 23 2011, 11:13 AM~19940698
> *Speaking of tearing up u shoulda seen the way I tore the a frame bolts threw the ears gotta go fix it today hopefully it works u guys bringing anything
> *



NOTHING THIS YEAR HOMIE BUT WE GOT SOMETHING IN THE WORKS :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 24 2011, 07:11 PM~19953197
> *There's supposed to be a few cars from AZ and Colorado and maybe some from Las Vegas
> *



hno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

What up homies ready for the frame Monday :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Feb 25 2011, 01:08 AM~19956753
> *What up homies ready for the frame Monday :biggrin:
> *


yea, are you :biggrin:


----------



## straight klown

What up Street Fame going to try to come down later, what time you guys close?


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 25 2011, 06:54 AM~19957446
> *yea, are you :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it going this time no matter what I need to hurry up and stop slacking. :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by straight klown_@Feb 25 2011, 07:19 AM~19957555
> *What up Street Fame going to try to come down later, what time you guys close?
> *


round 5 homie


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Feb 25 2011, 09:17 AM~19958143
> *Yeah it going this time no matter what I need to hurry up and stop slacking. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%+Feb 25 2011, 02:08 AM~19956753-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up homies ready for the frame Monday :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-%candy mobile%_@Feb 25 2011, 10:17 AM~19958143
> *Yeah it going this time no matter what I need to hurry up and stop slacking. :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: LETS DO THIS


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 25 2011, 09:40 AM~19958298
> *:scrutinize: LETS DO THIS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## dougy83




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 25 2011, 09:40 PM~19962600
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAID TL

<><> SEVERED TIES <><>




















:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Feb 26 2011, 01:38 AM~19964310
> *<><>  SEVERED TIES  <><>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


SICK :wow:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Feb 26 2011, 12:38 AM~19964310
> *<><>  SEVERED TIES  <><>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Feb 25 2011, 10:52 PM~19963628
> *:biggrin:
> *


:fool2: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 26 2011, 11:47 PM~19970390
> *:fool2: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow1313

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 27 2011, 12:10 AM~19970505
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey gottie how much would u charge me to air bag my ride


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 27 2011, 12:47 AM~19970390
> *:fool2: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## LAID TL

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 28 2011, 09:24 AM~19979356
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

sup fellas jus hoppin thru :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 28 2011, 09:04 PM~19984699
> *sup fellas jus hoppin thru  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

ANOTHER BAD ASS LOCKUP BY NONE OTHER THAN STREETFAME.... 







WHO ELSE


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 1 2011, 08:58 PM~19993430
> *ANOTHER BAD ASS LOCKUP BY NONE OTHER THAN STREETFAME....
> WHO ELSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :werd:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 1 2011, 08:58 PM~19993430
> *ANOTHER BAD ASS LOCKUP BY NONE OTHER THAN STREETFAME....
> WHO ELSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: lookin good


----------



## ~SHOTTY~

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 1 2011, 09:58 PM~19993430
> *GREAT WORK GUYS!   :0 :thumbsup:*


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 1 2011, 09:03 PM~19993494
> *GREAT WORK GUYS!    :0 :thumbsup:
> *


thanks  get your car to the shop your next :cheesy:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 1 2011, 10:04 PM~19993510
> *thanks   get your car to the shop your next :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 1 2011, 10:00 PM~19993461
> *:thumbsup: lookin good
> *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 1 2011, 10:06 PM~19993551
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


HURRY UP U DONT WANT TO BE THE LAST ONE GETTING THE LOCKUP... GET IT WHILE ITS HOT AND FRESH :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

"The bitterness of poor chrome lingers long after the sweetness of low cost is forgotten"MR IMPALA




:biggrin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 1 2011, 10:09 PM~19993586
> *HURRY UP U DONT WANT TO BE THE LAST ONE GETTING THE LOCKUP... GET IT WHILE ITS HOT AND FRESH  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 1 2011, 09:14 PM~19993654
> *"The bitterness of poor chrome lingers long after the sweetness of low cost is forgotten"MR IMPALA
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 1 2011, 09:58 PM~19993430
> *ANOTHER BAD ASS LOCKUP BY NONE OTHER THAN STREETFAME....
> WHO ELSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 1 2011, 11:20 PM~19994386
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


REMEMBER THAT FOR OUR HOMIE THAT GOES BY THE SHOP :0


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 1 2011, 11:30 PM~19994485
> *
> *


----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

> _Originally posted by StreetFame+Mar 2 2011, 08:26 AM~19996452-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gottie_@Mar 2 2011, 08:38 AM~19996522
> *
> *


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 2 2011, 09:26 AM~19996446
> *REMEMBER THAT FOR OUR HOMIE THAT GOES BY THE SHOP  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 2 2011, 12:16 PM~19997421
> *:0  :0
> *


SOME PEOPLE ALWAYS CUTTING CORNER... THEY JUST DON'T GET IT


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Mar 2 2011, 10:36 AM~19996788
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 2 2011, 12:52 PM~19997680
> *SOME PEOPLE ALWAYS CUTTING CORNER... THEY JUST DON'T GET IT
> *


Ya we have a few like that here too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 1 2011, 08:58 PM~19993430
> *ANOTHER BAD ASS LOCKUP BY NONE OTHER THAN STREETFAME....
> WHO ELSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 2 2011, 02:55 PM~19998775
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats crackin


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice lock up homies.


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 2 2011, 06:50 PM~20000589
> *Nice lock up homies.
> *


thanks


----------



## %candy mobile%

what up homies having fun with the frame yet :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 2 2011, 09:32 PM~20002524
> *what up homies having fun with the frame yet  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: that fucker aint lite is it


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 2 2011, 09:48 PM~20002772
> *:biggrin: that fucker aint lite is it
> *


hell no let me know if u guys need help :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 2 2011, 11:03 PM~20003017
> *hell no let me know if u guys need help  :biggrin:
> *


  WE GOT IT NO WORRIES :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 2 2011, 10:22 PM~20003253
> * WE GOT IT NO WORRIES :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 2 2011, 01:01 PM~19997735
> *Ya we have a few like that here too  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WE HAVE TOO MANY :0


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 2 2011, 03:55 PM~19998775
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BROTHA! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 2 2011, 07:50 PM~20000589
> *Nice lock up homies.
> *


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:wave:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## Pjay

*JUST 6 MORE WEEKS !*


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 3 2011, 02:38 PM~20008019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST 6 MORE WEEKS !
> *


 :0 :0 cant wait


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Mar 3 2011, 09:49 AM~20006025
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 3 2011, 06:43 PM~20009688
> *
> *


got the bridge done today


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 3 2011, 03:38 PM~20008019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST 6 MORE WEEKS !
> *



WHAT ARE THE RULES FOR THE HOP? :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 3 2011, 07:55 PM~20009802
> *got the bridge done today
> *


:yes:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 3 2011, 07:25 PM~20010095
> *:yes:
> *


casket stopped by n gave me some loot


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 3 2011, 08:41 PM~20010180
> *casket stopped by n gave me some loot
> *


NICE! LETS GET THAT MOTOR OUT MANANA :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Mar 3 2011, 10:49 AM~20006025
> *:wave:
> *



LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY... I SHOULD HAVE MY MOTOR BACK THIS WEEKEND


----------



## ~SHOTTY~

GOOD TALKIN TO YOU GUYS TODAY, HOPE TO HAVE YOU GUYS DO THAT FRAME SOON.... :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 3 2011, 09:05 PM~20010407
> *GOOD TALKIN TO YOU GUYS TODAY, HOPE TO HAVE YOU GUYS DO THAT FRAME SOON.... :thumbsup:
> *



SAME HERE HOMIE! BRING IT WE'RE READY IF YOU ARE :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 3 2011, 08:05 PM~20010407
> *GOOD TALKIN TO YOU GUYS TODAY, HOPE TO HAVE YOU GUYS DO THAT FRAME SOON.... :thumbsup:
> *


SAME HERE HOMIE! BRING IT WE'RE READY IF YOU ARE :biggrin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~

> _Originally posted by StreetFame+Mar 3 2011, 09:15 PM~20010492-->
> 
> 
> 
> SAME HERE HOMIE!  BRING IT WE'RE READY IF YOU ARE  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gottie_@Mar 3 2011, 09:17 PM~20010528
> *SAME HERE HOMIE! BRING IT WE'RE READY IF YOU ARE :biggrin:
> *


SOON...  I WOULDEN'T TAKE IT ANYWHERE ELS... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 3 2011, 09:17 PM~20010528
> *SAME HERE HOMIE! BRING IT WE'RE READY IF YOU ARE :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU COPYING ME? :scrutinize:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 3 2011, 08:20 PM~20010549
> *SOON...  I WOULDEN'T TAKE IT ANYWHERE ELS... :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 3 2011, 08:22 PM~20010557
> *ARE YOU COPYING ME?  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 3 2011, 09:20 PM~20010549
> *SOON...  I WOULDEN'T TAKE IT ANYWHERE ELS... :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 3 2011, 09:22 PM~20010557
> *ARE YOU COPYING ME?  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 3 2011, 09:23 PM~20010563
> *:uh:
> *


:twak:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Mar 3 2011, 08:23 PM~20010568
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 3 2011, 08:23 PM~20010570
> *:twak:
> *


 :fool2: :boink:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 3 2011, 09:23 PM~20010572
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 3 2011, 08:24 PM~20010583
> *:angry:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 3 2011, 09:24 PM~20010581
> *:fool2:  :boink:
> *


JUST TRYING TO GET YOUR POST COUNT UP


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 3 2011, 08:25 PM~20010594
> *JUST TRYING TO GET YOUR POST COUNT UP
> *


YOU TOOOOOOO :drama:


----------



## StreetFame

Who posted in: STREET FAME
Poster	Posts
StreetFame	10,000
gottie	1006
dougy83	186
ROBS~88~LS	171
%candy mobile%	157
Pjay	134
chaio	94
RO 4 LIFE	78


DOESNT MATTER I WIN ANYWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:rofl:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 3 2011, 08:28 PM~20010623
> *Who posted in: STREET FAME
> Poster	Posts
> StreetFame	10,000
> gottie	1006
> dougy83	186
> ROBS~88~LS	171
> %candy mobile%	157
> Pjay	134
> chaio	94
> RO 4 LIFE	78
> DOESNT MATTER I WIN ANYWAYS  :biggrin:
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 3 2011, 09:30 PM~20010645
> *:joto:
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 3 2011, 08:29 PM~20010638
> *:rofl:
> *


 :around:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 3 2011, 09:31 PM~20010657
> *:around:
> *


IM OUT SEE YOU TOMORROW


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 3 2011, 08:31 PM~20010654
> *CAN I GIVE YOU A BLOW JOB AT WORK TOMORROW MR GOTTIE :0
> *


MAYBE :uh: IF YOU GET THE BATHROOM CLEANED


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 3 2011, 09:33 PM~20010677
> *MAYBE  :uh: IF YOU GET THE BATHROOM CLEANED
> *


YOU WIN... :ugh:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 3 2011, 08:34 PM~20010687
> *YOU WIN...  :ugh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## StreetFame

MY FIX WAS WAY FUNNIER :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 3 2011, 08:36 PM~20010710
> *MY FIX WAS WAY FUNNIER  :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 3 2011, 08:28 PM~20010623
> *Who posted in: STREET FAME
> Poster	Posts
> %candy mobile%	10,000
> gottie	1006
> dougy83	186
> ROBS~88~LS	171
> street fame	157
> Pjay	134
> chaio	94
> RO 4 LIFE	78
> DOESNT MATTER I WIN ANYWAYS  :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :wow: i see we are getting bored in here :biggrin: fixed


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 3 2011, 09:28 PM~20010623
> *Who posted in: STREET FAME
> Poster	Posts
> StreetFame	10,000
> gottie	1006
> dougy83	186
> ROBS~88~LS	171
> %candy mobile%	157
> Pjay	134
> chaio	94
> RO 4 LIFE	78
> DOESNT MATTER I WIN ANYWAYS  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 3 2011, 09:33 PM~20010677
> *MAYBE  :uh: IF YOU GET THE BATHROOM CLEANED
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 3 2011, 08:24 PM~20010083
> *WHAT ARE THE RULES FOR THE HOP?  :biggrin:
> *


Which Class :biggrin: :biggrin: Hit Me up gonna be in Burque this weekend 










I am ready for my class :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 3 2011, 09:48 PM~20010863
> *:wow:  :wow:  i see we are getting bored in here  :biggrin:  fixed
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 4 2011, 12:34 AM~20012055
> *Which Class  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Hit Me up gonna be in Burque this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ready for my class  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 GIVE ME A CALL SATURDAY... SHOULD BE AT THE SHOP


----------



## Pjay




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## Pjay

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: what up homies


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 5 2011, 10:29 PM~20024909
> *:biggrin: what up homies
> *



STREETFAME ON TOP OF THE GAME!... YOU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Mar 5 2011, 07:35 PM~20023853
> *
> *



WHEN ARE YOU COMING FOR YOUR CUSTOM SETUP?


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 4 2011, 05:06 PM~20016239
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



MISSED YOUR CALLS, WAS AT THE LOBO GAME


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 4 2011, 06:10 PM~20016603
> *
> *



YOU STILL WANT THAT PARTS CAR?


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 5 2011, 02:38 PM~20022436
> *
> *


NO JACK STAND QUEENS JUST BACK BUMPER KINGS


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 6 2011, 02:08 AM~20026180
> *YOU STILL WANT THAT PARTS CAR?
> *


Ya ill hit u up bout it soon been tryin to finish fixing mine n doing sum shit but ya I wanna get it for sure


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 6 2011, 02:06 AM~20026171
> *
> STREETFAME ON TOP OF THE GAME!... YOU KNOW  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 6 2011, 02:12 AM~20026184
> *NO JACK STAND QUEENS JUST BACK BUMPER KINGS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 6 2011, 03:08 AM~20026178
> *MISSED YOUR CALLS, WAS AT THE LOBO GAME
> *


----------



## gottie

GOT SOME WORK DONE ON MY TRE TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

GOT SOME PRIMER ON MY bRO'S 65 TOO


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie+Mar 6 2011, 10:36 PM~20031585-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOT SOME WORK DONE ON MY TRE TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gottie_@Mar 6 2011, 10:37 PM~20031591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 6 2011, 10:37 PM~20031596
> *GOT SOME PRIMER ON MY bRO'S 65 TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: DOM GETTING DOWN ON HIS 65' :0


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 6 2011, 10:55 AM~20027063
> *Ya ill hit u up bout it soon been tryin to finish fixing mine n doing sum shit but ya I wanna get it for sure
> *


  ITS THERE WHEN YOU NEED IT


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 6 2011, 10:28 PM~20031493
> *
> *



NEXT TIME YOUR IN TOWN HOMIE


----------



## gottie




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 7 2011, 09:51 AM~20034062
> *NEXT TIME YOUR IN TOWN HOMIE
> *


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 7 2011, 08:46 AM~20034024
> *:scrutinize: DOM GETTING DOWN ON HIS 65'  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 7 2011, 10:40 AM~20034378
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


:wow:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by gottie+Mar 6 2011, 09:36 PM~20031585-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOT SOME WORK DONE ON MY TRE TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 09:37 PM~20031591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gottie_@Mar 6 2011, 09:37 PM~20031596
> *GOT SOME PRIMER ON MY bRO'S 65 TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 6 2011, 09:36 PM~20031585
> *GOT SOME WORK DONE ON MY TRE TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 6 2011, 09:37 PM~20031596
> *GOT SOME PRIMER ON MY bRO'S 65 TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!! Get Down homie Looks Good


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by El Callejero+Mar 7 2011, 05:49 PM~20037735-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Callejero_@Mar 7 2011, 05:51 PM~20037750
> *Nice!!! Get Down homie Looks Good
> *


THANKS BRO :h5:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 7 2011, 11:09 PM~20039172
> *
> *


Getting closer :cheesy:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 8 2011, 03:31 PM~20044052
> *Getting closer  :cheesy:
> *


I can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 8 2011, 06:52 PM~20045616
> *I can't wait  :biggrin:
> *


almost done building the trailing arms :cheesy:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 8 2011, 08:33 PM~20046561
> *almost done building the trailing arms :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## Pjay




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Glamorous Life

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 6 2011, 09:36 PM~20031585
> *GOT SOME WORK DONE ON MY TRE TODAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




damn: son time to get busy summer almost here ,but looking good --time's a changing this week end more late nights :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Glamorous Life

what up STREET FAME been busy down there ?,hoping to drop by Saturday if this weather don't get jacked again


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Glamorous Life_@Mar 10 2011, 08:34 PM~20062788
> *what up STREET FAME been busy down there ?,hoping to drop by Saturday  if this weather don't get jacked again
> *



STOP BY


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 10 2011, 03:25 PM~20060387
> *
> *


HOW DID IT GO LAST NIGHT? :cheesy:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Glamorous Life_@Mar 10 2011, 07:31 PM~20062760
> *damn: son time to get busy summer almost here ,but looking good --time's a changing this week end more late nights    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


late nights and weekends bro whatever it takes :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 11 2011, 08:22 AM~20066611
> *HOW DID IT GO LAST NIGHT?  :cheesy:
> *


good ill post pics soon


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 11 2011, 07:04 PM~20070577
> *late nights and weekends bwhatever it takes :biggrin:
> *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 11 2011, 07:05 PM~20070583
> *good ill post pics soon
> *


 :wow: CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Pjay

:wave::wave:


----------



## %candy mobile%

i will be heading down to the shop tomorrow homies


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 13 2011, 10:41 AM~20080716
> *i will be heading down to the shop tomorrow homies
> *


cool


----------



## Abie

for Street fame  :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Mar 13 2011, 08:02 PM~20083959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Street fame   :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 13 2011, 12:30 AM~20079051
> *:wave::wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 13 2011, 11:41 AM~20080716
> *i will be heading down to the shop tomorrow homies
> *


BRING LUNCH :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Mar 13 2011, 09:02 PM~20083959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Street fame   :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE! ANY PROGRESS ON THAT STROLLER?


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 14 2011, 08:25 AM~20086930
> *:wave:
> *


Whats happening


----------



## El Enemigo

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## gottie




----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 14 2011, 09:33 PM~20093182
> *SALT LAKE UTAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 14 2011, 09:44 AM~20087289
> *Whats happening
> *



ON THE GRIND HOMIE AND YOU?


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by El Enemigo_@Mar 14 2011, 12:59 PM~20088303
> *:thumbsup:  ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 15 2011, 08:15 AM~20095382
> *ON THE GRIND HOMIE AND YOU?
> *


Just getting our rides ready


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 15 2011, 09:51 AM~20095969
> *Just getting our rides ready
> *


CANT WAIT TO GET OUT THERE AND JUST ENJOY THE SHOW FOR ONCE AND NOT HAVE TO WORK


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 15 2011, 06:39 PM~20100132
> *CANT WAIT TO GET OUT THERE AND JUST ENJOY THE SHOW FOR ONCE AND NOT HAVE TO WORK
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 14 2011, 07:25 AM~20086934
> *BRING LUNCH  :biggrin:
> *


what you going to have me for lunch tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 15 2011, 07:39 PM~20100132
> *CANT WAIT TO GET OUT THERE AND JUST ENJOY THE SHOW FOR ONCE AND NOT HAVE TO WORK
> *


YA I HEAR YA ! Been hella busy lately :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 15 2011, 09:02 PM~20101603
> *what you going to have me for lunch tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 15 2011, 10:02 PM~20101603
> *what you going to have me for lunch tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


A FRAME :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 15 2011, 11:34 PM~20102553
> *YA I HEAR YA ! Been hella busy lately  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THATS GOOD  YOU COMING DOWN ANYTIME SOON?


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 15 2011, 08:20 PM~20100491
> *:thumbsup:
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 16 2011, 08:45 AM~20105087
> *A FRAME  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: and some pizza


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 16 2011, 09:46 AM~20105095
> *THATS GOOD    YOU COMING DOWN ANYTIME SOON?
> *


Maybe on sunday


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 16 2011, 08:46 AM~20105101
> *SUP HOMIE
> *


Not much jus getting ready for good friday n u guys how u been


----------



## Hannibal Lector

.


> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 16 2011, 11:18 AM~20106032
> *Maybe on sunday
> *


 :0


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 16 2011, 02:26 PM~20106604
> *.
> :0
> *


:fool2:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 16 2011, 12:18 PM~20106032
> *Maybe on sunday
> *



HIT ME UP... I MAYBE A LITTLE HUNG OVER :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 16 2011, 01:27 PM~20106498
> *Not much jus getting ready for good friday n u guys how u been
> *


BEEN BUSY WORKING ON EVERYONES CARS BUT OURS  HOWS UR CAR HITTING? :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 16 2011, 03:26 PM~20106604
> *.
> :0
> *


:wave:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 16 2011, 05:42 PM~20108029
> *BEEN BUSY WORKING ON EVERYONES CARS BUT OURS    HOWS UR CAR HITTING? :cheesy:
> *


Gonna hit it tomarrow hopfully it works good


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 16 2011, 05:58 PM~20108160
> *Gonna hit it tomarrow hopfully it works good
> *


post pics


----------



## %candy mobile%

The frame is coming out nice thanks street fame !!!


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 16 2011, 07:38 PM~20108977
> *post pics
> *


:yessad:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 16 2011, 06:58 PM~20108160
> *Gonna hit it tomarrow hopfully it works good
> *


VIDEO!? :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 16 2011, 09:45 PM~20109705
> *The frame is coming out nice thanks street fame !!!
> *


U KNOW IT :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 17 2011, 06:44 AM~20112263
> *VIDEO!?  :cheesy:
> *


I will today gonna hit it ina while jus waiting for my bro to get out of work


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 17 2011, 01:38 PM~20114544
> *I will today gonna hit it ina while jus waiting for my bro to get out of work
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 17 2011, 04:58 PM~20115773
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Sup fellas finally hit the car again my bro was supposed to record it n slacked but hit alot higher then the last time then broke the drive shaft lol


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 17 2011, 06:57 PM~20116674
> *Sup fellas finally hit the car again my bro was supposed to record it n slacked but hit alot higher then the last time then broke the drive shaft lol
> *


cant wait to see it in person :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83+Mar 17 2011, 02:38 PM~20114544-->
> 
> 
> 
> I will today gonna hit it ina while jus waiting for my bro to get out of work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dougy83_@Mar 17 2011, 07:57 PM~20116674
> *Sup fellas finally hit the car again my bro was supposed to record it n slacked but hit alot higher then the last time then broke the drive shaft lol
> *



WHAT DO YOU THINK IT HIT? :0


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 17 2011, 07:57 PM~20116674
> *Sup fellas finally hit the car again my bro was supposed to record it n slacked but hit alot higher then the last time then broke the drive shaft lol
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by gottie+Mar 17 2011, 08:20 PM~20116923-->
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to see it in person :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetFame_@Mar 17 2011, 09:03 PM~20117384
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK IT HIT?  :0
> *


*X2 * :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 17 2011, 08:03 PM~20117384
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK IT HIT?  :0
> *


Bout 63 ima mess with it a lil n put sum leaf springs on it for sum more inches :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 18 2011, 03:14 PM~20122981
> *Bout 63 ima mess with it a lil n put sum WEIGHT on it for sum more inches  :biggrin:
> *


fixed :cheesy:











































J/K :rofl:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 19 2011, 06:14 AM~20127340
> *fixed  :cheesy:
> J/K :rofl:
> *


Ssshhh :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 19 2011, 06:14 AM~20127340
> *fixed  :cheesy:
> J/K :rofl:
> *


Will ube there on good froday


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 19 2011, 09:47 AM~20127822
> *Will ube there on good froday
> *


YEAH FO SHO... U COMING?


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 20 2011, 06:24 PM~20137229
> *YEAH FO SHO... U COMING?
> *


:wave: what's happening


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 20 2011, 07:34 PM~20137345
> *:wave: what's happening
> *


CHILLIN GETTING READY FOR THE WEEK AND U?


----------



## dougy83

Same ol shit been dealing with sum shit dwn here n finishing up my car


----------



## Pjay

*31 DAYS TIL THE SHOW 

HOP RULES ! ENTRY FEE IS $40 TO HOP 

STREET CLASS: $150
30" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
UPPER DROP MOUNTS OK 
STOCK LOWER ARMS ONLY 
MUST BE ON 13" REVERSE WIRE WHEELS
10 BATT MAX 

SUPER STREET: $250
38" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
14 BATTS MAX 
185-75-14 MAX TIRE SIZE 
CAR MUST LAY OUT AND WHEELS BE INSIDE WHEEL WELL WHEN LAYED OUT 

RADICAL : $500
ANYTHING GOES 
EXCEPT NO GETTING STUCK ON ANY CLASS OR U R DISQUALIFIED  *


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 20 2011, 08:18 PM~20137887
> *Same ol shit been dealing with sum shit dwn here n finishing up my car
> *


BEEN WORKING ON THE IMPALA?


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 20 2011, 09:58 PM~20138827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31 DAYS TIL THE SHOW
> 
> HOP RULES ! ENTRY FEE IS $40 TO HOP
> 
> STREET CLASS: $150
> 30" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT
> UPPER DROP MOUNTS OK
> STOCK LOWER ARMS ONLY
> MUST BE ON 13" REVERSE WIRE WHEELS
> 10 BATT MAX
> 
> SUPER STREET: $250
> 38" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT
> 14 BATTS MAX
> 185-75-14 MAX TIRE SIZE
> CAR MUST LAY OUT AND WHEELS BE INSIDE WHEEL WELL WHEN LAYED OUT
> 
> RADICAL : $500
> ANYTHING GOES
> EXCEPT NO GETTING STUCK ON ANY CLASS OR U R DISQUALIFIED
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Mar 20 2011, 10:13 PM~20139005
> *SALT LAKE UTAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 21 2011, 08:10 AM~20141329
> *BEEN WORKING ON THE IMPALA?
> *


Nope been slacking but I've been using iit runs like a champ


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 21 2011, 08:41 AM~20141544
> *Nope been slacking but I've been using iit runs like a champ
> *


Sell it to me lol


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 21 2011, 10:27 AM~20142211
> *Sell it to me lol
> *


For the right price I will make me a offer :wow:


----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## %candy mobile%

sorry didnt make it down today will go tomorrow


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 21 2011, 07:45 PM~20146316
> *sorry didnt make it down today will go tomorrow
> *


  roll by tomorrow


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 21 2011, 08:23 PM~20146744
> * roll by tomorrow
> *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 21 2011, 09:41 AM~20141544
> *Nope been slacking but I've been using iit runs like a champ
> *


  UR PHONE SUX :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 21 2011, 11:27 AM~20142211
> *Sell it to me lol
> *


SUP STEVIE HAVENT TALKED TO U IN A MINUTE


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 21 2011, 09:29 PM~20147434
> * UR PHONE SUX  :biggrin:
> *


Mine urs wouldn't even ring lol :biggrin: ill hit u up today


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 22 2011, 07:26 AM~20149777
> *Mine urs wouldn't even ring lol :biggrin: ill hit u up today
> *


FO SHO


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## dougy83

:rimshot:


----------



## Raza505

Every time I come here nothing but smiley faces. Might have to post up some nasty's or something.


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Mar 23 2011, 02:59 PM~20162284
> *Every time I come here nothing but smiley faces. Might have to post up some nasty's or something.
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Mar 23 2011, 03:59 PM~20162284
> *Every time I come here nothing but smiley faces. Might have to post up some nasty's or something.
> *


:yes:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 23 2011, 08:07 PM~20164747
> *:yes:
> *


:wave: sum homie still waiting for ur call :biggrin: what u guys up to


----------



## gottie




----------



## GT~CHAIO

YOU GUYS STILL GOT THAT HOPPER THAT TODD DID?????


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 24 2011, 03:06 PM~20170890
> *YOU GUYS STILL GOT THAT HOPPER THAT TODD DID?????
> *


that tod did??????


----------



## El Callejero

T T T for N M


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by Raza505_@Mar 23 2011, 02:59 PM~20162284
> *Every time I come here nothing but smiley faces. Might have to post up some nasty's or something.
> *


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Mar 24 2011, 06:29 PM~20172297
> *T T T for N M
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Mar 24 2011, 06:37 PM~20172354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: that bitch on the right is prety fuckin nasty lol


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 24 2011, 06:39 PM~20172372
> *:wow:  that bitch on the right is prety fuckin nasty lol
> *


 :rant: Nasty Hoe


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Mar 24 2011, 06:41 PM~20172386
> *:rant: Nasty Hoe
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 24 2011, 04:06 PM~20170890
> *YOU GUYS STILL GOT THAT HOPPER THAT TODD DID?????
> *


 :twak: NO STREETLIFE HOPPERS HERE


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Mar 24 2011, 04:06 PM~20170890
> *YOU GUYS STILL GOT THAT HOPPER THAT TODD DID?????
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 24 2011, 10:38 PM~20174356
> *:0  :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Mar 24 2011, 07:29 PM~20172297
> *T T T for N M
> *


:h5:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by El Callejero+Mar 24 2011, 07:37 PM~20172354-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2011, 07:39 PM~20172372
> *:wow:  that bitch on the right is prety fuckin nasty lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Callejero_@Mar 24 2011, 07:41 PM~20172386
> *:rant: Nasty Hoe
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## gottie




----------



## El Enemigo

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

man I need to make time to down there


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 27 2011, 10:02 AM~20192142
> *man I need to make time to down there
> *


yea you do


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 27 2011, 10:54 AM~20192537
> *yea you do
> *


When I am not at work I am working on my dads monte. I need to get mine down there :biggrin: I will head down there tomorrow


----------



## Pjay

Whats up :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 27 2011, 07:08 PM~20195876
> *When I am not at work I am working on my dads monte. I need to get mine down there  :biggrin:  I will head down there tomorrow
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 27 2011, 08:08 PM~20195876
> *When I am not at work I am working on my dads monte. I need to get mine down there  :biggrin:  I will head down there tomorrow
> *



YEAH YEAH YEAH.... THATS WHAT YOU ALWAYS SAY :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 27 2011, 09:34 PM~20196861
> *Whats up  :biggrin:
> *



SUP


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ROBS~88~LS_@Mar 28 2011, 06:59 AM~20199333
> *
> *


how did the games go


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## china

sup u guys bringing anything down to rep street fame for good friday


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by china_@Mar 28 2011, 10:58 AM~20200826
> *sup u guys bringing anything down to rep street fame  for good friday
> *


just a lawn chair and a 12 pack :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 28 2011, 05:52 PM~20203928
> *just a lawn chair and a 12 pack :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: bring sum strippers


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 28 2011, 06:05 PM~20204034
> *:roflmao: bring sum strippers
> *


 :boink:


----------



## El Callejero

:420:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 28 2011, 08:57 AM~20199978
> *YEAH YEAH YEAH.... THATS WHAT YOU ALWAYS SAY  :biggrin:
> *


hey I eventully make it tho :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## china

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 28 2011, 05:52 PM~20203928
> *just a lawn chair and a 12 pack :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 28 2011, 10:40 PM~20206941
> *hey I eventully make it tho  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 28 2011, 11:40 PM~20206941
> *hey I eventully make it tho  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 30 2011, 07:35 AM~20216795
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



SUP RENZO


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Mar 29 2011, 03:02 PM~20211490
> *:drama:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Mar 30 2011, 07:14 PM~20222470
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%+Mar 30 2011, 08:14 PM~20222470-->
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gottie_@Mar 30 2011, 08:42 PM~20222777
> *:rimshot:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## straight klown

What up street fame :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by straight klown_@Mar 31 2011, 07:15 AM~20226209
> *What up street fame  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats crackin


----------



## lowlow1313

wats up strret fame


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by lowlow1313_@Apr 1 2011, 12:40 AM~20233477
> *wats up strret fame
> *


:wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 1 2011, 10:12 AM~20235427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dougy83

I think they did it last night im not sure


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 1 2011, 11:24 AM~20236234
> *I think they did it last night im not sure
> *


Fuk my bad was tryin to txt n be on lil at the same time lol what's up fellas


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 1 2011, 11:25 AM~20236251
> *Fuk my bad was tryin to txt n be on lil at the same time lol what's up fellas
> *


 :loco:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83+Apr 1 2011, 12:24 PM~20236234-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think they did it last night im not sure
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dougy83_@Apr 1 2011, 12:25 PM~20236251
> *Fuk my bad was tryin to txt n be on lil at the same time lol what's up fellas
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## gottie




----------



## romero13

How much for some 10" black cylinders? Checking prices just let me know


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Pjay

NO NEW WORK TO POST OR WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 3 2011, 11:18 PM~20252479
> *NO NEW WORK TO POST OR WHAT  :biggrin:
> *


ALL SORTS COMING THIS WEEK :biggrin: 

HOW ABOUT YOU? HOW DID RON'S? CAR COME OUT :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: StreetFame, gottie


SEE YOU AT THE SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 4 2011, 07:33 AM~20253976
> *ALL SORTS COMING THIS WEEK  :biggrin:
> 
> HOW ABOUT YOU?  HOW DID RON'S? CAR COME OUT  :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## ~SHOTTY~

:wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 4 2011, 10:44 AM~20255580
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: StreetFame, gottie
> SEE YOU AT THE SHOP  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 4 2011, 10:52 AM~20255632
> *:wave:
> *


Your bro gona roll by today


----------



## ~SHOTTY~

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 4 2011, 11:53 AM~20255640
> *Your bro gona roll by today
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 4 2011, 08:33 AM~20253976
> *ALL SORTS COMING THIS WEEK  :biggrin:
> 
> HOW ABOUT YOU?  HOW DID RON'S? CAR COME OUT  :cheesy:
> *


Came out kool just remounted pump brackets and wiring


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 4 2011, 07:04 PM~20258791
> *Came out kool just remounted pump brackets and wiring
> *


ON THE EURO CLIP CUTTY? OR THE BLACK ONE?


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 4 2011, 08:43 PM~20259759
> *ON THE EURO CLIP CUTTY?  OR THE BLACK ONE?
> *


euro clip


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 4 2011, 10:27 PM~20261035
> *euro clip
> *


----------



## china

:wave: whats up street fame


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by china_@Apr 5 2011, 08:32 AM~20263768
> *:wave:  whats up street fame
> *


 :wave:


----------



## dougy83




----------



## gottie




----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## Pjay




----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%

:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero

uffin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Apr 7 2011, 05:08 PM~20285291
> *uffin:
> *


sup pimp we still on for saturday


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 8 2011, 10:44 AM~20291479
> *:biggrin:
> *


ready for tonight :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 7 2011, 05:32 PM~20285475
> *sup pimp we still on for saturday
> *


Yup,I'll be there about 1 Gee :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 8 2011, 11:02 AM~20291610
> *ready for tonight :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Apr 8 2011, 03:12 PM~20293365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: ouch imagine waking up like that id wanna die. :wave: what up fellas


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Apr 8 2011, 02:50 PM~20293232
> *Yup,I'll be there about 1 Gee :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 8 2011, 12:02 PM~20291610
> *ready for tonight :biggrin:
> *



BEEN READY SON :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Apr 8 2011, 04:12 PM~20293365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 9 2011, 03:34 AM~20296318
> *
> *


3:34 am :wow:


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

*STREET FAME * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 9 2011, 01:02 PM~20298008
> *3:34 am :wow:
> *


I WAS HURTING YESTERDAY... MISSED A WHOLE DAY :0


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 10 2011, 09:39 AM~20303255
> *I WAS HURTING YESTERDAY... MISSED A WHOLE DAY  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 10 2011, 05:12 PM~20304993
> *:biggrin:
> *



GONNA BE BUSY THIS WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 11 2011, 07:43 AM~20309692
> *GONNA BE BUSY THIS WEEK  :biggrin:
> *


very


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 11 2011, 10:46 AM~20310531
> *very
> *


GOT SOMETHIN ELSE COMING IN TODAY... I THINK :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## Pjay

*Just 9 more days ! Hope everyone can make it out ! 
The address for the park is 

Ranchitos Park and pool 
811 Calle Ranchitos 
Espanola NM 87532 

Everything will begin at 1pm if u need anymore info,Directions or questions on the rules for the hop give me a call at 505-927-3332 

HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE *


----------



## RS G




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 12 2011, 10:05 PM~20324750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just 9 more days ! Hope everyone can make it out !
> The address for the park is
> 
> Ranchitos Park and pool
> 811 Calle Ranchitos
> Espanola NM 87532
> 
> Everything will begin at 1pm if u need anymore info,Directions or questions on the rules for the hop give me a call at 505-927-3332
> 
> HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE
> *


 :run:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 14 2011, 04:00 PM~20340229
> *
> *


 :biggrin: That shit :wow: looks sick pimp  T T M F T For STREET FAME


----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero

This is Before pic


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 14 2011, 06:02 PM~20341085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wave: sum homies looking good


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 14 2011, 06:56 PM~20341462
> *:wave: sum homies looking good
> *


thanks


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by El Callejero+Apr 14 2011, 06:56 PM~20341053-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: That shit  :wow: looks sick pimp   T T M F T For STREET FAME
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 07:02 PM~20341085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Callejero_@Apr 14 2011, 07:09 PM~20341128
> *This is Before pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by FrGG88_@Apr 16 2011, 02:20 PM~20353210
> *Check this out.
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...9269cd46b80bbe1
> 
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...199cdd6c3ee098e
> 
> http://img4.imagehyper.com/img.php?id=5216...0f4a9e135bde055
> __________________
> *


 :uh:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## ~SHOTTY~




----------



## El Callejero

:420: :wave: uffin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Apr 17 2011, 06:54 PM~20360536
> *:420:  :wave:  uffin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## dougy83

sup homies :inout:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 17 2011, 07:47 PM~20360855
> *sup homies :inout:
> *


wut it dew


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by El Callejero+Apr 17 2011, 07:54 PM~20360536-->
> 
> 
> 
> :420:  :wave:  uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by GATO *****@Apr 17 2011, 07:55 PM~20360541
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 08:32 PM~20360738
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 08:47 PM~20360855
> *sup homies :inout:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-%candy mobile%_@Apr 18 2011, 01:16 AM~20362981
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 18 2011, 08:07 AM~20363916
> *wut it dew
> *


Here still tryna finish the regal for friday found a couple dead batts


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 18 2011, 09:40 AM~20364124
> *Here still tryna finish the regal for friday found a couple dead batts
> *


DAM I KNOW HOW IT IS HOMIE... YOU'LL BE OK  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE TEAR IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 18 2011, 08:09 AM~20363933
> *:wave:
> *


what up oscar


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 18 2011, 10:47 AM~20364855
> *DAM I KNOW HOW IT IS HOMIE... YOU'LL BE OK    CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE TEAR IT UP  :biggrin:
> *


I've been dying to roll hopp :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 18 2011, 02:09 PM~20366183
> *I've been dying to roll hopp :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: :biggrin: NEW PAGE MOFOS  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Apr 14 2011, 06:09 PM~20341128
> *This is Before pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
is that bathroom fixtures I see on the trunk floor?*


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Apr 18 2011, 02:16 PM~20365829
> *what up oscar
> *



SUP HOMIE :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 18 2011, 03:09 PM~20366183
> *I've been dying to roll hopp :biggrin:
> *



YOU DRIVE AND I'LL HIT THE SWITCH :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 20 2011, 07:49 AM~20379962
> *YOU DRIVE AND I'LL HIT THE SWITCH  :biggrin:
> *


:yessad: im down got it to work pretty good yesterday


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 20 2011, 10:10 AM~20380515
> *:yessad: im down got it to work pretty good yesterday
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT HOMIE :cheesy: 




ANY IDEA WHO'S COMING DOWN TO HOP? :dunno:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 20 2011, 10:37 AM~20381046
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE IT HOMIE  :cheesy:
> ANY IDEA WHO'S COMING DOWN TO HOP? :dunno:
> *


Black magic streetlife cce n sum other peeps frm az


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 20 2011, 12:00 PM~20381153
> *Black magic streetlife cce n sum other peeps frm az
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 20 2011, 11:08 AM~20381219
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


:420::420:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

SNEEK PEEK OF THE G 35 GETTING JUICED


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## ocho%hustlers

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 20 2011, 08:01 PM~20384871
> *SNEEK PEEK OF THE G 35 GETTING JUICED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ocho%hustlers_@Apr 20 2011, 08:26 PM~20385564
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 20 2011, 07:01 PM~20384871
> *SNEEK PEEK OF THE G 35 GETTING JUICED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RS G




----------



## gottie

G35 JUICED!!!!


----------



## StreetFame

HATERS GONNA HATE :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 21 2011, 10:24 PM~20394310
> *HATERS GONNA HATE :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## daniel2007

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 21 2011, 06:53 PM~20392062
> *G35 JUICED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u guys tore it up on robs car!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83

:wave: sup homies u guys make it back aight


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by daniel2007_@Apr 22 2011, 10:18 PM~20399859
> *u guys tore it up on robs car!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS bROtha :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 22 2011, 10:37 PM~20400015
> *:wave: sup homies u guys make it back aight
> *



YEAH WE DID HOMIE THANKS FOR ASKING...


YOU TORE IT UP TODAY BY THE WAY :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 22 2011, 11:28 PM~20400803
> *YEAH WE DID HOMIE THANKS FOR ASKING...
> YOU TORE IT UP TODAY BY THE WAY :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks hopefully it keeps working the way she did :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

IM SURE IT WILL. KEEP DIALING IT IN AND YOULL BE UNSTOPABLE.


----------



## dougy83

Yes sir u guys stay in town for a while it was packed


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: dougy83, gottie
sup gottie how u feeling today :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 23 2011, 03:27 PM~20403796
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: dougy83, gottie
> sup gottie how u feeling today :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 23 2011, 09:40 AM~20402013
> *Yes sir u guys stay in town for a while it was packed
> *


TOOK A COUPLE OF LAPS THEN SPLIT. DID U GUYS CRUISE MUCH?


----------



## dougy83

Us too I got tired frm the day n went n took my bro home then went home bout 9


----------



## gottie




----------



## Pjay

Thanks for coming down on friday and showing TRU RYDAZ support :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 24 2011, 06:09 PM~20410724
> *Thanks for coming down on friday and showing TRU RYDAZ support  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ANY TIME HOMIE THANKS FOR HAVING US :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## dougy83




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 23 2011, 11:26 PM~20406067
> *Us too I got tired frm the day n went n took my bro home then went home bout 9
> *


YEAH WE LEFT RIGHT AFTER CHILI'S :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 24 2011, 07:09 PM~20410724
> *Thanks for coming down on friday and showing TRU RYDAZ support  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD TURN OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## dougy83




----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero

uffin: :wave: :420:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 25 2011, 08:27 AM~20414039
> *GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD TURN OUT :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks ! Anything going on up there ?


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 26 2011, 05:19 PM~20425943
> *Thanks ! Anything going on up there ?
> *


WIND :angry:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 26 2011, 07:13 PM~20426370
> *WIND :angry:
> *


Ya we got wind snow rain and NO sun


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 26 2011, 07:13 PM~20426370
> *WIND :angry:
> *


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 27 2011, 09:18 AM~20431109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:inout: :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 27 2011, 11:18 AM~20431109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## El Callejero

:biggrin:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 28 2011, 05:37 PM~20442111
> *
> *


What up son.... :wave:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 28 2011, 05:36 PM~20442503
> *What up son.... :wave:
> *


sup bro the monte will be ready tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## ~SHOTTY~

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 28 2011, 06:41 PM~20442552
> *sup bro the monte will be ready tomorrow :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:
Any pics?


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 28 2011, 06:03 PM~20442727
> *:0  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> Any pics?
> *


not yet


----------



## ~SHOTTY~

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 28 2011, 08:22 PM~20443351
> *not yet
> *


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Oct 10 2009, 07:36 PM~15319884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yes please :biggrin: :biggrin: beautiful ride and amazing lady... bad ass combination!!

Great shots!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 29 2011, 12:56 AM~20445603
> *Yes please :biggrin:  :biggrin: beautiful ride and amazing lady... bad ass combination!!
> 
> Great shots!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:cheesy: APPRECIATE THE COMPLIMENT


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 28 2011, 06:03 PM~20442727
> *:0  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> Any pics?
> *


 :wow: Is that the blue and black one?


----------



## ~SHOTTY~

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Apr 29 2011, 06:05 PM~20449906
> *:wow: Is that the blue and black one?
> *


:yes: :biggrin: 
Its my brothers


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 29 2011, 05:40 PM~20450100
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> Its my brothers
> *


Saw it earlier at the shop came out badass :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~+Apr 29 2011, 05:40 PM~20450100-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :biggrin:
> Its my brothers
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kool gotta love those training day montes :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-dougy83_@Apr 29 2011, 06:16 PM~20450260
> *Saw it earlier at the shop came out badass :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: Pics pimp !!!!!


----------



## El Callejero

Thanks to streetfame and gottie couldn't have happened with out that $treetFame touch


----------



## StreetNShow

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Apr 30 2011, 08:29 AM~20453552
> *
> :wow: Pics pimp !!!!!
> *


X94 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@Apr 30 2011, 08:32 PM~20456454
> *X94 :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


Didn't take any  slacked maybe gottie will post sum


----------



## ~SHOTTY~

> _Originally posted by El Callejero+Apr 30 2011, 09:29 AM~20453552-->
> 
> 
> 
> Kool gotta love those training day montes :biggrin:
> 
> :wow: Pics pimp !!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 09:32 PM~20456454
> *X94 :twak:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dougy83_@Apr 30 2011, 10:48 PM~20456923
> *Didn't take any  slacked maybe gottie will post sum
> *


 A few I took today with my cell  
Nice work like always STREETFAME :thumbsup:
Thank you for takin care of my brother :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 30 2011, 10:10 PM~20457107
> *A few I took today with my cell
> Nice work like always STREETFAME :thumbsup:
> Thank you for takin care of my brother :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 30 2011, 10:10 PM~20457107
> *A few I took today with my cell
> Nice work like always STREETFAME :thumbsup:
> Thank you for takin care of my brother :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: anytime homie


----------



## dougy83




----------



## RS G




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Apr 30 2011, 08:08 PM~20456336
> *Thanks to streetfame and gottie couldn't have happened with out that $treetFame touch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Apr 30 2011, 09:08 PM~20456336
> *Thanks to streetfame and gottie couldn't have happened with out that $treetFame touch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 30 2011, 11:10 PM~20457107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 30 2011, 10:10 PM~20457107
> *A few I took today with my cell
> Nice work like always STREETFAME :thumbsup:
> Thank you for takin care of my brother :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## Pjay




----------



## StreetNShow

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@Apr 30 2011, 10:10 PM~20457107
> *A few I took today with my cell
> Nice work like always STREETFAME :thumbsup:
> Thank you for takin care of my brother :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@May 4 2011, 12:35 AM~20481373
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero

uffin: :420: :drama: :chuck:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## GATO NEGRO




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Pjay

:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 9 2011, 09:11 AM~20513331
> *:wave:
> *



SUP BIG DOG! POST SOME PICS/VIDS OF THE HOP FROM YESTERDAY :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 9 2011, 06:58 AM~20512929
> *
> *


Tried callin u today!!! Get at me pimp got to more rides that need 
$treetFame$ touch  910-4412


----------



## dougy83




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@May 9 2011, 04:37 PM~20516410
> *Tried callin u today!!! Get at me pimp got to more rides that need
> $treetFame$ touch  910-4412
> *


  uffin:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 9 2011, 10:38 AM~20513921
> *SUP BIG DOG!  POST SOME PICS/VIDS OF THE HOP FROM YESTERDAY  :biggrin:
> *


I got pics but peaches phone dont wanna upload the videos


----------



## Pjay

Pics from yesterday


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 9 2011, 07:33 PM~20517822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics from yesterday
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 9 2011, 07:33 PM~20517822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics from yesterday
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 7 2011, 08:59 AM~20502687
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## gottie




----------



## SPOOK82

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 9 2011, 08:33 PM~20517822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics from yesterday
> *



:wow: WHAT DID THE ELCO HIT? OR WHAT DOES IT HIT?


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 10 2011, 08:24 AM~20521020
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 11 2011, 08:31 AM~20528744
> *:wow: WHAT DID THE ELCO HIT?  OR WHAT DOES IT HIT?
> *


101 or 102


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 11 2011, 10:21 AM~20529296
> *101 or 102
> *


 :0 I THOUGHT SO :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 11 2011, 10:38 AM~20529418
> *:0 I THOUGHT SO :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## dougy83

:rimshot:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

:uh: :uh:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 11 2011, 06:44 PM~20532965
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay+May 11 2011, 06:44 PM~20532965-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gottie_@May 11 2011, 07:13 PM~20533249
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:run: :drama:


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:cheesy:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by gottie+May 12 2011, 08:13 AM~20536802-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetFame_@May 12 2011, 02:56 PM~20539246
> *
> *


  :wave: :420:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@May 12 2011, 06:18 PM~20540282
> *  :wave:  :420:
> *


:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

:wave: sup homies u guys gonna be around this afternoon or tomorrow gonna head that way after work today


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@May 13 2011, 10:50 AM~20545368
> *:wave: sup homies u guys gonna be around this afternoon or tomorrow gonna head that way after work today
> *


Thought u didn't have money  or u just didn't wanna go to phoenix with us


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 13 2011, 11:00 AM~20545424
> *Thought u didn't have money   or u just didn't wanna go to phoenix with us
> *


 :drama:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@May 13 2011, 10:50 AM~20545368
> *:wave: sup homies u guys gonna be around this afternoon or tomorrow gonna head that way after work today
> *


:yes:


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 13 2011, 10:00 AM~20545424
> *Thought u didn't have money   or u just didn't wanna go to phoenix with us
> *


I don't have that much money to go I wish when u guys heading out


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 13 2011, 10:00 AM~20545424
> *Thought u didn't have money   or u just didn't wanna go to phoenix with us
> *


And nobody invited :run:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83+May 13 2011, 07:50 PM~20548477-->
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have that much money to go I wish when u guys heading out
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dougy83_@May 13 2011, 07:54 PM~20548492
> *And nobody invited :run:
> *


I told u to call me the other day ! U never called


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@May 13 2011, 07:50 PM~20548477
> *I don't have that much money to go I wish when u guys heading out
> *


In the morning


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 13 2011, 10:39 PM~20549456
> *In the morning
> *



HEARD YOU TORE IT UP IN PHOENIX! GOOD JOB HOMIE


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 15 2011, 07:22 PM~20559218
> *HEARD YOU TORE IT UP IN PHOENIX!  GOOD JOB HOMIE
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

<!--QuoteBegin-gottie+May 16 2011, 12:47 AM[/COLOR]~20560825]
X2 :cheesy:
[/b][/quote]


:nono:


----------



## StreetFame

PAGE 200!








:run:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 16 2011, 12:47 AM~20560825
> *X2 :cheesy:
> *



12:47 AM? :uh:


----------



## dougy83




----------



## gottie

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero

Thursday it is!!!! C U Then


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@May 16 2011, 04:09 PM~20564910
> *Thursday it is!!!! C U Then
> *


fa sho homie :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 16 2011, 07:31 PM~20566643
> *
> *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 16 2011, 09:33 PM~20567326
> *
> *



SUP bROtha?


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 16 2011, 08:42 PM~20567467
> *SUP bROtha?
> *


just got back from the gym


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 16 2011, 09:43 PM~20567477
> *just got back from the gym
> *



COOL :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 16 2011, 08:45 PM~20567504
> *COOL  :biggrin:
> *


yea i am


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 16 2011, 09:46 PM~20567515
> *yea i am
> *


:twak:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 16 2011, 08:49 PM~20567560
> *:twak:
> *


 :shhh:


----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

:rimshot:


----------



## gottie




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@May 16 2011, 09:59 PM~20568141
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hows that frame lookin


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 17 2011, 08:36 PM~20574085
> *hows that frame lookin
> *


x64 :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 18 2011, 09:00 PM~20582539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## china

:wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by china_@May 19 2011, 02:11 PM~20586970
> *:wave:
> *


sup pimp hows it goin


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 18 2011, 09:00 PM~20582539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :420: :drama: uffin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

GETTING READY TO DO THE FIBER GLASS NEXT


----------



## ocho%hustlers




----------



## StreetFame

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gottie, StreetFame
:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by ocho%hustlers_@May 19 2011, 09:18 PM~20589700
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

I need to get my car in soon to work on the firewall still :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@May 20 2011, 09:58 PM~20596784
> *I need to get my car in soon to work on the firewall still  :biggrin:
> *


LET US KNOW WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 21 2011, 08:36 PM~20601258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## StreetNShow

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 21 2011, 07:37 PM~20601262
> *:wow:
> *


:wave: GOOD talking to you yesterday.


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@May 22 2011, 08:23 AM~20603212
> *:wave:  GOOD talking to you yesterday.
> *



SAME HERE HOMIE... STOP BY THE SHOP SOMETIME


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Pjay

What's up where's the progress pics of the frame


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero

:biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@May 23 2011, 05:31 PM~20612792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@May 23 2011, 05:31 PM~20612792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@May 23 2011, 03:05 PM~20611481
> *What's up where's the progress pics of the frame
> *



:dunno: HAVEN'T HAD TIME TO WORK ON IT :angry:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@May 23 2011, 06:31 PM~20612792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 23 2011, 08:30 PM~20614374
> *:dunno:  HAVEN'T HAD TIME TO WORK ON IT  :angry:
> *


ill get back on bRO dont trip


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 21 2011, 08:47 AM~20598682
> *LET US KNOW WHEN YOUR READY
> *


like next week or the following week could you get it in by then lmk.


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@May 23 2011, 08:57 PM~20614650
> *like next week or the following week could you get it in by then lmk.
> *


call me when your ready bro


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 23 2011, 09:45 PM~20614521
> *ill get back on bRO dont trip
> *



JUST NEED SOME PATTERNS BROTHA SO I CAN KEEP GOING :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## ocho%hustlers




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+May 24 2011, 08:29 AM~20617390-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ocho%hustlers_@May 24 2011, 11:44 AM~20618368
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 24 2011, 07:26 AM~20617374
> *JUST NEED SOME PATTERNS BROTHA SO I CAN KEEP GOING  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 24 2011, 07:26 AM~20617374
> *JUST NEED SOME PATTERNS BROTHA SO I CAN KEEP GOING  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 24 2011, 05:03 PM~20620294
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 24 2011, 04:04 PM~20620305
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 23 2011, 09:53 PM~20615237
> *call me when your ready bro
> *


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 25 2011, 04:40 PM~20627495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: StreetFame, daniel2007


:wave:


----------



## StreetNShow




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 25 2011, 03:43 PM~20627518
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@May 25 2011, 04:03 PM~20627678
> *
> *


get that fleetwood done pimp :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@May 25 2011, 04:22 PM~20627787
> *
> *


rack should be done tomorrow bro


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## dougy83




----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:wave:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 25 2011, 05:16 PM~20628099
> *rack should be done tomorrow bro
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetNShow

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 25 2011, 05:15 PM~20628088
> *get that fleetwood done pimp :thumbsup:
> *


Ok..... thanks for the advice, homie.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 27 2011, 07:38 AM~20639514
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by StreetNShow_@May 27 2011, 06:30 AM~20639304
> *Ok..... thanks for the advice, homie.
> *



DID YOU GET AHOLD OF HOMIE?


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 27 2011, 11:57 AM~20640836
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetNShow

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 27 2011, 07:16 AM~20639664
> *DID YOU GET AHOLD OF HOMIE?
> *


Not yet bro I'll be calling him after memorial day


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 28 2011, 02:45 PM~20647766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 28 2011, 02:45 PM~20647766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baaadass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $mr blvd$

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 28 2011, 03:45 PM~20647766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%+May 28 2011, 06:56 PM~20648707-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 08:29 PM~20649127
> *baaadass  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-$mr blvd$_@May 28 2011, 09:02 PM~20649256
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by $mr blvd$_@May 29 2011, 09:39 AM~20651110
> *
> *


When we gona do those hard lines


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by gottie_@May 28 2011, 02:45 PM~20647766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## El Callejero

:biggrin::biggrin::wave:


----------



## dougy83

:wave: sup fellas this new shit sucks ass


----------



## SPOOK82

gottie said:


>


 nice


----------



## Raza505

gottie said:


> Nice!


----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero

gottie said:


>


:420: :inout:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## omar.soto96

*







*​


----------



## StreetNShow




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


> :COOL:


:roflmao:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> :roflmao:


:culo: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:wow:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

:fool2:


StreetFame said:


> :culo: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## dougy83

sup fellas :wave:


----------



## gottie

dougy83 said:


> sup fellas :wave:


wut it dew


----------



## StreetFame

THIS SUX


----------



## StreetFame

THIS SUX AGAIN


----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> sup fellas :wave:


YO! ANY LUCK SELLING YOUR 6T5


----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


> THIS SUX


----------



## %candy mobile%

:yessad::yessad:


StreetFame said:


> THIS SUX


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>


:twak:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


> :twak:


hno:


----------



## dougy83

StreetFame said:


> YO! ANY LUCK SELLING YOUR 6T5


Had a few peeps call but nothing yet


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero

gottie said:


>


:thumbsup:


gottie said:


> :fool2:


That's how DareDevil went blind !!


----------



## gottie

El Callejero said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> That's how DareDevil went blind !!


:run::boink:


----------



## gottie

El Callejero said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> That's how DareDevil went blind !!


:run::boink:


----------



## gottie

uffin:


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> :run::boink:





gottie said:


> :run::boink:


DOUBLE POST :twak:


----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> Had a few peeps call but nothing yet


ILL KEEP SPREADIN' THE WORD


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>


:wow:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>


:h5:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

whats up


StreetFame said:


> :h5:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> whats up


 you get ahold of rob yet:dunno:


----------



## gottie

uffin:


----------



## El Callejero

StreetFame said:


> DOUBLE POST :twak:


:wave::420:


gottie said:


> uffin:


uffin::wave::420:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie

uffin:


----------



## StreetFame

El Callejero said:


> :wave::420:
> 
> uffin::wave::420:




:wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


>


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>


----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


>


:finger:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>


:twak:


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> :finger:


:rofl:


----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


> :twak:


 :ninja:


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> :ninja:


:uh:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## dougy83

:drama:


----------



## dougy83




----------



## El Callejero

uffin::420::run:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## dirttydeeds

TTMFT :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Pjay

What's up :wave:


----------



## dirttydeeds

StreetFame said:


>


The hulk is one bad ass ride homie keep pushing


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

Pjay said:


> What's up :wave:


good job in santa bro:thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


>


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


>


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

gottie said:


> good job in santa bro:thumbsup:


Ya but I should of taken my elco instead


----------



## gottie

Pjay said:


> Ya but I should of taken my elco instead


yea you should have:yessad:how much cash did the winner get


----------



## StreetNShow

:thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## El Callejero

:420:uffin:


----------



## El Callejero

:420:uffin: T T T


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

Pjay said:


> Ya but I should of taken my elco instead


I AGREE :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## Pjay

StreetFame said:


> I AGREE :thumbsup:


O well time to nose up on Saturday


----------



## StreetFame

Pjay said:


> O well time to nose up on Saturday


WHERE'S IT GOING DOWN? :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame

Pjay said:


> O well time to nose up on Saturday


DID YOU EVER TALK TO RON ABOUT THOSE PIECES?


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## dougy83




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero

StreetFame said:


>


:420:uffin:


gottie said:


>


:420::wave:uffin:


----------



## gottie

El Callejero said:


> :420:uffin:
> 
> 
> :420::wave:uffin:


whats crackin


----------



## StreetFame

El Callejero said:


> :420:uffin:


SUP HOMIE


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> whats crackin


:wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

cant wait to drop off the ride next week to start getting more done on the ride


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> cant wait to drop off the ride next week to start getting more done on the ride


:0 LET US KNOW WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

StreetFame said:


>





gottie said:


>


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

ROBS~88~LS said:


> :wave:


SUP BROTHA :wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

[QUOTE:wave:=ROBS~88~LS;14186325]:wave:[/QUOTE]

:wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero

gottie said:


> whats crackin


Chillin hungover shit suxs Have a safe weekend homie


StreetFame said:


> SUP HOMIE


Just hurting today Maybe a beeronga might help.Stay UP homie
uffin:


----------



## StreetFame

El Callejero said:


> Just hurting today Maybe a beeronga might help.Stay UP homie
> uffin:


:420:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## dirttydeeds




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>


THANKS FOR THE TAT BROTHA :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%

let me know when I can take the ride


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> let me know when I can take the ride


LET YOU KNOW THIS WEEK


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

RO 4 LIFE said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> LET YOU KNOW THIS WEEK


for sure homie cant wait to get this thing rolling finally


----------



## StreetFame

SUP FAMERS!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> for sure homie cant wait to get this thing rolling finally


WE NEED TO GET SOME OF THESE OTHER CARS OUT BROTHA AND WE'LL BE READY FOR YOU


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## dopey53

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

dopey53 said:


> :thumbsup:


SUP LEE


----------



## dopey53

sup brother...uffin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

dopey53 said:


> :thumbsup:


:uh:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

dopey53 said:


> sup brother...uffin:


GOOD WORK AT THE SHOP TODAY


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>


RFFR


----------



## dopey53

Thanks im trying thanks for helping with the bumper


StreetFame said:


> GOOD WORK AT THE SHOP TODAY


:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


> RFFR


:h5:


----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


> RFFR


:h5:


----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


> GOOD WORK AT THE SHOP TODAY


:werd:


----------



## StreetFame

dopey53 said:


> Thanks im trying thanks for helping with the bumper:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> :h5:


DOUBLE POST :rofl:


----------



## dopey53

Thanks for the bumper...and u have to be wierd to fit in around there...:biggrin:


gottie said:


> :werd:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


> DOUBLE POST :rofl:


----------



## gottie

dopey53 said:


> Thanks for the bumper...and u have to be wierd to fit in around there...:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

dopey53 said:


> Thanks for the bumper...I know I'm weird thanks for putting up with me...:biggrin:


:scrutinize:


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

dougy83 said:


>


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## dougy83

gottie said:


> :wave:


Sup fellas how u guys been :drama:


----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> Sup fellas how u guys been :drama:


GOOD AND YOU HOMIE?


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

dougy83 said:


> Sup fellas how u guys been :drama:


busy as a mofo and you


----------



## gottie

:finger:


StreetFame said:


> :finger:


----------



## El Callejero

uffin:


----------



## dougy83

good finally sold the 65 n bought a welder n torches n stuff gotta get back on my feet n start working again


----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> good finally sold the 65 n bought a welder n torches n stuff gotta get back on my feet n start working again


HELL YEAH BROTHA GOOD FOR YOU :h5:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> :finger:


:nono:


----------



## dougy83

N u guys what crackin


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

dougy83 said:


> N u guys what crackin


same old poop


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> same old poop


:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> N u guys what crackin


WHEN ARE YOU COMING TO BURQUE AGAIN?


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## dougy83

Probably nxt weekend go mess around n go by the shop


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

fa sho roll by


dougy83 said:


> Probably nxt weekend go mess around n go by the shop


----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> Probably nxt weekend go mess around n go by the shop


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## Pjay

There is a show in Santa Fe next Saturday hope u guys can make it down


----------



## dougy83

What show


----------



## dopey53

uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

Pjay said:


> There is a show in Santa Fe next Saturday hope u guys can make it down


:dunno: WHEN AND WHERE


----------



## StreetFame

dopey53 said:


> uffin::thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## dopey53

:wave::thumbsup:


StreetFame said:


> :wave:


----------



## dopey53

:thumbsup:uffin:


gottie said:


>


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Pjay

StreetFame said:


> :dunno: WHEN AND WHERE


Big lots parking lot on cerrilios rd Saturday July 2nd starts at 11 There is also gonna be a hop


----------



## Pjay

StreetFame said:


> :dunno: WHEN AND WHERE


Big lots parking lot on cerrilios rd Saturday July 2nd starts at 11 There is also gonna be a hop


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

Pjay said:


> Big lots parking lot on cerrilios rd Saturday July 2nd starts at 11 There is also gonna be a hop


:thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

Pjay said:


> Big lots parking lot on cerrilios rd Saturday July 2nd starts at 11 There is also gonna be a hop


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie

:wave::wave::wave:


ROBS~88~LS said:


>


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## gottie

RO 4 LIFE said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## dougy83




----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


>


WHAT TIME ARE YOU COMING BY?


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup fame


----------



## dopey53




----------



## El Callejero

uffin:


----------



## gottie

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup fame


wut it do


----------



## gottie

$mr blvd$ said:


>





dopey53 said:


>





El Callejero said:


> uffin:


:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

GOT THESE USED TIRES IF ANYONES INTERESTED MAKE ME AN OFFER


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> GOT THESE USED TIRES IF ANYONES INTERESTED MAKE ME AN OFFER


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## El Callejero

:wave::420:


----------



## gottie

El Callejero said:


> :wave::420:


:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## dopey53

uffin:


----------



## dopey53

:thumbsup:


StreetFame said:


>


----------



## dopey53

uffin::thumbsup:


gottie said:


>


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

dopey53 said:


> :thumbsup:


YO! :wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

you guys still busy lmk


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> you guys still busy lmk


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## dopey53

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


gottie said:


>


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>


RFFR


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>


:wow:


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


> RFFR


:h5:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> :h5:


:yes:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

SNEEK PEEK


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> SNEEK PEEK


:run:


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>




:h5:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Not bad. I really like the headlines.


----------



## StreetFame

Hannibal Lector said:


> Not bad. I really like the headlines.


----------



## gottie




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

gottie said:


> SNEEK PEEK


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

gottie said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Raza505

Street Fame!


----------



## StreetFame

Raza505 said:


> Street Fame!


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

RO 4 LIFE said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

:wave: sup homies how u guys been


----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> :wave: sup homies how u guys been


DOING GOOD CHARLES AND YOU?


----------



## dougy83

Good jus tryna stay out of the heat u guys been busy


----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero

Back in this game!!! What's Crackin Street Fame


----------



## gottie

El Callejero said:


> Back in this game!!! What's Crackin Street Fame


wut it do pimp


----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> Good jus tryna stay out of the heat u guys been busy


ALWAYS BUSY :biggrin: HOW ABOUT YOU? YOU JUICING ANY CARS YET?


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero

gottie said:


> wut it do pimp


The set up on homie lac is hard!!!!
:worship:Just keeping the ball rollin:yes: since i just got out !!!
Fuck Jail :finger: Can't keep me down uffin:


----------



## StreetFame

El Callejero said:


> *The set up on homie lac is hard!!!!
> *:worship:Just keeping the ball rollin:yes: since i just got out !!!
> Fuck Jail :finger: Can't keep me down uffin:


:shocked: WERE WAITING ON THE UPHOLSTERY TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

El Callejero said:


> The set up on homie lac is hard!!!!
> :worship:Just keeping the ball rollin:yes: since i just got out !!!
> Fuck Jail :finger: Can't keep me down uffin:


what happend:dunno:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## El Callejero

gottie said:


> what happend:dunno:


Old warents!!! Them bitches only want $ that's what i did
payed them. Fucken Tickets lol


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

El Callejero said:


> Old warents!!! Them bitches only want $ that's what i did
> payed them. Fucken Tickets lol


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>


RFFR


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds

t t t :wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

dirttydeeds said:


> t t t :wave:


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


>


:h5:


----------



## gottie




----------



## dirttydeeds

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


gottie said:


>


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> :h5:


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## gottie




----------



## dirttydeeds

:wave::wave: WHATS UP HOMIES


----------



## El Callejero

gottie said:


>


:420: :wave:



StreetFame said:


> TTMFT


:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## StreetNShow




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

dirttydeeds said:


> :wave::wave: WHATS UP HOMIES


same old poop bro and you


----------



## gottie

El Callejero said:


> :420: :wave:
> 
> 
> :biggrin: uffin:


when we gona do your frame:dunno:


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> when we gona do your frame:dunno:


:shocked:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero

gottie said:


> when we gona do your frame:dunno:


How bout in a few weeks!!! I thought u were busy.
Thinking of getting a DT Bladder with a prestolite motor and a super duty adex to the front
& use the other two for the back individuales.With some chrome adjustables trailing arms. What do u think? Can we fit it in the center ?
P/M me let me know


----------



## El Callejero

El Callejero said:


> How bout in a few weeks!!! I thought u were busy.
> Thinking of getting a DT Bladder with a prestolite motor and a super duty adex to the front
> & use the other two for the back individuales.With some chrome adjustables trailing arms. What do u think? Can we fit it in the center ?
> P/M me let me know


Let me know how long that would take hope not long cuz i go threw fuckin withdraws!!


----------



## StreetFame

El Callejero said:


> How bout in a few weeks!!! I thought u were busy.
> Thinking of getting a *DT Bladder with a prestolite motor and a super duty adex to the front*
> & use the other two for the back individuales.With some chrome adjustables trailing arms. What do u think? Can we fit it in the center ?
> P/M me let me know


:wow:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## El Callejero

gottie said:


>


I was even thinking of gettin some long arms chromed from bmh!!! So i can yank my shit like this. Get at me gottiuffin: u still got my #?


----------



## StreetFame

El Callejero said:


> I was even thinking of gettin some long arms from *STREETFAME CUSTOMS*!!! So i can yank my shit like this. Get at me gottiuffin: u still got my #?


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

El Callejero said:


> I was even thinking of gettin some long arms chromed from bmh!!! So i can yank my shit like this. Get at me gottiuffin: u still got my #?


ill hit you up


----------



## gottie

FOR SALE $1000 2 12'' W7'S AND 2 500/1


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> FOR SALE $1000 2 12'' W7'S AND 2 500/1


:wow:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>


:cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedCL

How's that G35 doing now they there are probably a few thousand miles on it? Get all the kinks worked out?


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

4pumpedCL said:


> How's that G35 doing now they there are probably a few thousand miles on it? Get all the kinks worked out?


Its on point bro haven't had any problems the customer loves it!


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Is this lil chios shop if so whts the ticket on a 90 ltc fully frame wrap?


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Is this lil chios shop if so whts the ticket on a 90 ltc fully frame wrap?


this is STREET FAME NEW MEXICO bro , but homie has a thred on here to


----------



## dirttydeeds

TTMFT


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup homies


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> this is STREET FAME NEW MEXICO bro , but homie has a thred on here to


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

dirttydeeds said:


> TTMFT





%candy mobile% said:


>


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup homies


SUP :wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

sup fellas how u guys been


----------



## StreetFame

GOOD AND YOU? YOU BRINGING YOUR RIDE TO HOP AT THAT GT PICNIC?


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> :wave:


what up homie


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> what up homie


SUP? FRAME IS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## dougy83

StreetFame said:


> GOOD AND YOU? YOU BRINGING YOUR RIDE TO HOP AT THAT GT PICNIC?


 Been good finally started working on a few cars this weekend ya ill be there been charging batts u guys going


----------



## VeronikA

Sup Gottie and StreetFame! How it's going homies?


----------



## StreetFame

VeronikA said:


> Sup Gottie and StreetFame! How it's going homies?


GOOD! WHATS UP WITH YOU?


----------



## gottie

VeronikA said:


> Sup Gottie and StreetFame! How it's going homies?


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds

TTMFT


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%

what up street fame homies


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> what up street fame homies


 CAR IS COMING OUT NICE


----------



## $mr blvd$

StreetFame said:


> CAR IS COMING OUT NICE


----------



## StreetFame

scottie said:


>


:finger:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


> :finger:


:buttkick:


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> :buttkick:


YOU LIKE IT :twak:


----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetNShow




----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GOTTIE! I KNOW IT WAS SATURDAY BUT BETTER LATE THAN NEVER :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GOTTIE! I KNOW IT WAS SATURDAY BUT BETTER LATE THAN NEVER :thumbsup:


thanks bro


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

x48 perrito


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> thanks bro


----------



## StreetFame

1 LOW AZTEC said:


> x48 perrito


ACTUALLY POSTING IN OUR THREAD, QUE MILAGRO :cheesy:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:wave:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## El Callejero

uffin: Get at me GGGGGGOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

El Callejero said:


> uffin: Get at me GGGGGGOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII :biggrin:


ill call you tomorrow


----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


> :wave:


:boink:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetNShow




----------



## StreetFame

scottie said:


> :boink:



:scrutinize:


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


>


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

StreetNShow said:


>


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> :wave:


what up homie


----------



## straight klown

What up STREET FAME


----------



## El Callejero

gottie said:


> ill call you tomorrow


----------



## gottie

straight klown said:


> What up STREET FAME


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> what up homie


----------



## StreetFame

El Callejero said:


>



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlinc93

gottie said:


>


I love this setup!!!!


----------



## gottie

lowlinc93 said:


> I love this setup!!!!


thanks homie let us know if you ever need one like that:thumbsup:


----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


> :scrutinize:


:fool2:


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## gottie

uffin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

scottie said:


> :fool2:


WHO THE FUCK IS THIS *scottie* GUY? :dunno:


----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>


:wave:


----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


> :wave:


:boink:


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> :boink:


:scrutinize:


----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


> :scrutinize:


:fool2:


----------



## StreetFame

scottie said:


> :fool2:



:finger:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

ROBS~88~LS said:


>


LONG TIME NO SEE


----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## gottie




----------



## El Callejero

uffin:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## straight klown

Whats going down to all the homies at STREET FAME big up to the baddest shop in BURQUE.


----------



## StreetFame

straight klown said:


> Whats going down to all the homies at STREET FAME big up *to the baddest shop in BURQUE*.


:thumbsup: WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

street fame TTT


----------



## gottie

%candy mobile% said:


> street fame TTT


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


>





ROBS~88~LS said:


>



:wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:ugh:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

scottie said:


>





scottie said:


>





scottie said:


>


:buttkick:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## StreetFame

:run:


----------



## StreetFame

:fool2:


----------



## StreetNShow




----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

sup fellas how u guys been


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

dougy83 said:


> sup fellas how u guys been


good and you bro


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

Good been doin lil work here n there tryin to stay busy what's good in alb


----------



## lowlinc93

gottie said:


> thanks homie let us know if you ever need one like that:thumbsup:


Have it in my garage now, I really give you guys props on it, I took all of it out of the trunk to redo chrome on trim and rear bumber, DAMN!!! You guys made that setup solid.....much props on the beautiful work......it was done right 100% right!!!!


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

dougy83 said:


> Good been doin lil work here n there tryin to stay busy what's good in alb


same old shit been pretty busy at the shop


----------



## gottie

lowlinc93 said:


> Have it in my garage now, I really give you guys props on it, I took all of it out of the trunk to redo chrome on trim and rear bumber, DAMN!!! You guys made that setup solid.....much props on the beautiful work......it was done right 100% right!!!!


:thumbsup:thanks bro


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

%candy mobile% said:


>


:wave:


----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


> :biggrin:


:boink:


----------



## StreetFame

scottie said:


> :boink:


:fool2:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


> :fool2:


:run:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

scottie said:


> :run:


:finger:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Pjay

:wave::wave:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

Pjay said:


> :wave::wave:


:wave:


----------



## gottie

ROBS~88~LS said:


>


whats crackin bro


----------



## gottie

StreetFag said:


> :finger:


:ninja:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> :ninja:


:twak:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

:drama: :run:


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> :drama: :run:





$mr blvd$ said:


>


:wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

Streetlame said:


> :wave:


:finger:


----------



## El Callejero

T T T


----------



## StreetFame

goatie said:


> :finger:


:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

El Callejero said:


> T T T



YOU KNOW IT


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> YOU KNOW IT


:yes::yes:


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> :yes::yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS

gottie said:


> whats crackin bro


Trying to stay busy. You?


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ~SHOTTY~

:wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## VeronikA

Whut up Street Fame homie and Gottie! Hope all is good with both of you!!!! Have a wonderful weekend!

TTT!!!!


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

VeronikA said:


> Whut up Street Fame homie and *Goatie*! Hope all is good with both of you!!!! Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> TTT!!!!


:naughty:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

ROBS~88~LS said:


> Trying to stay busy. You?


same just tryin to stay in the game


----------



## gottie

~SHOTTY~ said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## gottie

VeronikA said:


> Whut up Street *** **** and Gottie! Hope all is good with both of you!!!! Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> TTT!!!!


:wave:


----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


> :naughty:


:nicoderm:


----------



## StreetFame

dress_wearin_gottie said:


> :wave:


I GUESS ITS LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> :nicoderm:


:boink:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

Gotties Bitch said:


> I GUESS ITS LIKE THAT :biggrin:


:werd:


----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


> :boink:


:naughty:


----------



## StreetFame

hattin'-ass-gottie said:


> :naughty:


:nono:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## dougy83

:roflmao:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

StreetFrame said:


>


----------



## gottie

faggy83 said:


> :roflmao:


:scrutinize:


----------



## dougy83

gottie said:


> :scrutinize:


 :wow: :run:


----------



## dougy83

scottie dew said:


> :scrutinize:


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> :biggrin:


:rofl:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

scottie said:


>


:dunno: DONT CRY SCOTTIE IT WILL BE OK :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## dougy83

naughttie said:


> [/QUOTE :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## El Callejero

T T T uffin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> :naughty::biggrin:





naughttie said:


>


fixed


----------



## StreetFame

El Callejero said:


> T T T uffin:





RO 4 LIFE said:


>



:wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%

TTT thanks homies the ride is coming out nice


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> TTT thanks homies the ride is coming out nice


:thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

%candy mobile% said:


> TTT thanks homies the ride is coming out nice


:h5:


----------



## gottie

FtreetSame said:


>


:scrutinize:


----------



## gottie

pougy83 said:


> naughttie said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE :biggrin: :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
Click to expand...


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> pougy83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> :twak:
Click to expand...


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## dougy83

goattie said:


>


 :wow:


----------



## dougy83

Steetgayme said:


>


 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> :biggrin:


:twak:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%

gottie said:


> :h5:





StreetFame said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


>


:wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:wave:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS

:wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

dukecityrider said:


> :wave:


when you coming by the shop


----------



## gottie

buttpyrit83 said:


> :wow:


:uh:


----------



## gottie

StreetFlamer said:


> :wave:


:420:


----------



## dougy83

:roflmao:


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> :uh:


butt*pyrit*83 DO YOU MEAN PIRATE? :roflmao:


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> :420:


:finger:


----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> :roflmao:


:h5:


----------



## dougy83

What's happening fellas


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> :wave:


whats up homie


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> What's happening fellas


SAME SHIT DIFFERENT DAY :biggrin: WHATS UP WITH YOU?


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> whats up homie


WORK AND MORE WORK  WHATS UP WITH YOU GUYS?


----------



## dougy83

Here same ol shit n doing a lil bit of work u guys going to vegas


----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> Here same ol shit n doing a lil bit of work u guys going to vegas



I DONT THINK EITHER OF US IS GOING TO VEGAS :tears:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## dougy83

StreetFame said:


> I DONT THINK EITHER OF US IS GOING TO VEGAS :tears:


Me either


----------



## El Callejero

T 
T
T 
T


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## rgarcia15928

Last year we had 12 of so cal and az best hoppers...this time promises to be even better for $3000 in cash for the hoppers..


----------



## StreetFame

rgarcia15928 said:


> Last year we had 12 of so cal and az best hoppers...this time promises to be even better for $3000 in cash for the hoppers..


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> WORK AND MORE WORK  WHATS UP WITH YOU GUYS?


Thats good, only a little work here n there for us


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> Thats good, only a little work here n there for us


:thumbsup:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## straight klown

WHATS UP STREET FAME


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

straight klown said:


> WHATS UP STREET FAME


:wave:whats crackin


----------



## gottie

StreetGay said:


> :biggrin:


:finger:


----------



## gottie

GAY~ROBS~88~LS said:


>


:ugh:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS

:finger:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

GOTTIES GAY


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> GOTTIES GAY


:shh:


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> :shh:


:roflmao:


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> :roflmao:


:biggrin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## JOEMAN

STOPING BUY TO SHOW SOME LOVE TO DA HOMIES:h5:


----------



## StreetFame

JOEMAN said:


> STOPING BUY TO SHOW SOME LOVE TO DA HOMIES:h5:


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


> :fool2:


----------



## StreetFame

scottie said:


>


:boink:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

StreetFame said:


> :biggrin:


:fool2:


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


> :fool2:


:ugh:


----------



## Mario Loco

Q-Vo Street Fame :wave:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

Mario Loco said:


> Q-Vo Street Fame :wave:



:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

what up homies hows things coming along


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> what up homies hows things coming along


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> LOOKING GOOD


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## Mario Loco

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## straight klown

Sup to the baddest shop in BURQUE STREET FAME


----------



## StreetFame

straight klown said:


> Sup to the baddest shop in BURQUE STREET FAME


:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

straight klown said:


> Sup to the baddest shop in NEW MEXICO STREET FAME


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## StreetFame

:run:


----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:fool2:


----------



## %candy mobile%

what up homies what going on


----------



## $mr blvd$

:wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

$mr blvd$ said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## gottie




----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## dougy83

Sup homies


----------



## stevie d

Sup yall Charles is a chipper lol


----------



## MID_WEST_CHOPPER

whats up i hit u up a while back for a set up but hit me with a pm needa see what u can do for some parts on a regal


----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> Sup homies


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

stevie d said:


> Sup yall Charles is a chipper lol


:shocked:


----------



## StreetFame

MID_WEST_CHOPPER said:


> whats up i hit u up a while back for a set up but hit me with a pm needa see what u can do for some parts on a regal


PM SENT


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

COME STEP UP YOUR GAME AT STREETFAME


----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## Raza505

Ready for Mission Impossible II! JK 
Anyone selling a shortened rear?


----------



## StreetFame

I WAS GONNA ASK YOU THE SAME THING :biggrin:





TOYO OR FORD?


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

:run:


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> :inout:


You finally came out the closet......


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> You finally came out the closet......


:buttkick:


----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## %candy mobile%

:loco:


StreetFame said:


> :buttkick:


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> :loco:


:run:


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## StreetFame

:wave:


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> :run:


:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


STREETFAME DOIN' IT IN THE 505


----------



## gottie




----------



## Ese Caqui

How much will you charge me to the most basic set up in my 66? I just want to be able to go over speed bumps. I was thinking a 1 pump (i already have the pump) 2-3 battery set up.


----------



## dirttydeeds

TTMFT


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

Ese Caqui said:


> How much will you charge me to the most basic set up in my 66? I just want to be able to go over speed bumps. I was thinking a 1 pump (i already have the pump) 2-3 battery set up.


PM SENT


----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## Raza505

StreetFame!


----------



## StreetFame

Raza505 said:


> StreetFame!


:finger::fool2:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%

WHAT UP STREET FAME!!!!


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> WHAT UP STREET FAME!!!!



COLDER THAN FUCK TODAY


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> COLDER THAN FUCK TODAY


yeah it was or should I say is, I hate winter


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> yeah it was or should I say is, I hate winter



GONNA BE WORSE TODAY.


HOW'S THE FRAME COMING?


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> GONNA BE WORSE TODAY.
> 
> 
> HOW'S THE FRAME COMING?


waiting for more crome should be in today then need to order my rotors then then the front will be ready to put together


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> waiting for more crome should be in today then need to order my rotors then then the front will be ready to put together


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBS~88~LS




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

gottie said:


>


what up homie, you going to be at the shop tomorrow


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> :finger:


:wow:


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> :wow:


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

:fool2:


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> :wave:


what up homie


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> what up homie


CHILLIN AND YOU


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> CHILLIN AND YOU


same homie


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

:fuckthahaters: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## dougy83

:wave: sup homies how u guys been


----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> :wave: sup homies how u guys been


COLD HOW ABOUT YOU? BEEN BUSY?


----------



## dougy83

StreetFame said:


> COLD HOW ABOUT YOU? BEEN BUSY?


lol the same here really cold and still have snow then finished moving n my sister passed away so been dealing with that


----------



## $mr blvd$

TTT


----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> lol the same here really cold and still have snow then finished moving n my sister passed away so been dealing with that


IM SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT HER PASSING, I HOPE YOUR FAMILY IS DOING WELL. NEXT TIME YOUR IN BURQUE MAKE SURE AND STOP BY SO WE CAN TALK IN PERSON.


----------



## %candy mobile%

man hate this weather


----------



## Raza505

Beer Thirty!


----------



## 1953 chevy

Hey street fame i sent you a pm hit me up!


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> man hate this weather


FUCKIN' COLD


----------



## StreetFame

Raza505 said:


> Beer Thirty!


COME BY AND WE'LL HAVE SOME :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

1953 chevy said:


> Hey street fame i sent you a pm hit me up!


PM SENT


----------



## Don Pedro

_Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.















_​


----------



## dougy83

StreetFame said:


> IM SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT HER PASSING, I HOPE YOUR FAMILY IS DOING WELL. NEXT TIME YOUR IN BURQUE MAKE SURE AND STOP BY SO WE CAN TALK IN PERSON.


 thanks i will i should be going up nxt weekend


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

Don Pedro said:


> _Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​



:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> thanks i will i should be going up nxt weekend


----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## dougy83

Wheres gottie haven't seen in here ina while


----------



## %candy mobile%

dougy83 said:


> Wheres gottie haven't seen in here ina while


x2


----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> Wheres gottie haven't seen in here ina while





%candy mobile% said:


> x2


HES FINE JUST DOESNT HAVE TIME FOR US IN HERE :dunno:


----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> HES FINE JUST DOESNT HAVE TIME FOR US IN HERE :dunno:


oh ok I see


----------



## %candy mobile%

*street fame TTT*


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>



SLACKER :ugh:


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> *street fame TTT*



:thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## dougy83

:420:


----------



## StreetFame

:wave:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## Mario Loco

:h5:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

Don Pedro said:


> *United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
> * 10 batteries max in trunk.
> * 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspension.
> * Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
> * 16 Batteries max in trunk.
> * 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspensions.
> *Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> * *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> *Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!
> 
> *FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*
> 
> *ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*
> 
> *ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*
> 
> *-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*
> 
> *Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*
> 
> United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.
> 
> 
> Signature:________________________ Date:____________
> *Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*



:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

Mario Loco said:


> :h5:





SWELL PASO TEXAS said:


> :thumbsup:





%candy mobile% said:


>



:wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## upncomin6

QUOTE=lowriv1972;15002946]








ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...tmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop.html#post15002813


----------



## StreetFame

upncomin6 said:


> QUOTE=lowriv1972;15002946]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES
> 
> THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!
> 
> STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150
> 
> -SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
> -STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
> -UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
> -UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
> -Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
> -NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
> -NO GETTING STUCK
> -NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
> -CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
> -1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
> -STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
> -MAX 12 BATTERIES
> -BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.
> 
> 
> SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200
> 
> -38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
> -14 BATTERIES MAX
> -NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
> -NO GETTING STUCK
> -NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
> -CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
> -1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
> -BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.
> 
> 
> DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200
> 
> -42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
> -20 BATTERIES MAX
> -NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
> -NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
> -CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
> -1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
> -BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.
> 
> RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00
> 
> -UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
> -NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
> -NO GETTING STUCK
> -1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
> -CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
> -BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.
> 
> TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
> $20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY
> 
> RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...tmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop.html#post15002813



:run:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> :wave:


what up homie how you been


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> what up homie how you been


BEEN GOOD, HOW'S THE FAMILY?


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> BEEN GOOD, HOW'S THE FAMILY?


thats good. THere doing ok


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> thats good. THere doing ok


HOWS THE ASSEMBLY OF THE FRAME COMING?


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> HOWS THE ASSEMBLY OF THE FRAME COMING?


its not, I stoped for now and focused on the monte carlo and getting it painted the body work is close. 

I figured since the frame off project is going to take a while I want to get a ride ready for the summer


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> its not, I stoped for now and focused on the monte carlo and getting it painted the body work is close.
> 
> I figured since the frame off project is going to take a while I want to get a ride ready for the summer


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## dougy83

:wave: ill call u tomorrow should be up in alb


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> :wave: ill call u tomorrow should be up in alb


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## Don Pedro

Show's right around the corner!









Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


​


----------



## StreetFame

Don Pedro said:


> Show's right around the corner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
> * 10 batteries max in trunk.
> * 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspension.
> * Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
> * 16 Batteries max in trunk.
> * 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspensions.
> *Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> * *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> *Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!
> 
> *FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*
> 
> *ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*
> 
> *ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*
> 
> *-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*
> 
> *Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*
> 
> United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.
> 
> 
> Signature:________________________ Date:____________
> *Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Pjay

StreetFame said:


> TTMFT


what's up


----------



## %candy mobile%

what up homies going to try and stop by this week sometime


----------



## StreetFame

Pjay said:


> what's up


CHILLIN' WHAT'S UP WITH YOU? HOW'S THAT DEUCE COMING ALONG?


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> what up homies going to try and stop by this week sometime



:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## Mario Loco

uffin:


----------



## lowlinc93

gottie said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

gottie said:


>


what up gottie what you been up too


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## StreetFame

TTMFT


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> TTMFT


:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## %candy mobile%

you should post some pics that 65 came out sick :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>





%candy mobile% said:


> you should post some pics that 65 came out sick :thumbsup:


POST EM' UP SCOTTIE :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> POST EM' UP SCOTTIE :biggrin:


where has scottie been lately


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> where has scottie been lately


:shocked:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

Ttt...whts good...


----------



## StreetFame

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> Ttt...whts good...


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## dougy83




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>


:boink:


----------



## lowlinc93

gottie said:


>


Hey homie, did you ever get my PM on this car? Wanted info on who did the setup? If you could help it would be appreciated


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

lowlinc93 said:


> Hey homie, did you ever get my PM on this car? Wanted info on who did the setup? If you could help it would be appreciated


PM SENT


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

:fool2:


----------



## StreetFame

:boink:


----------



## StreetFame

:run:


----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## StreetFame

:rant:


----------



## StreetFame

:guns:


----------



## gottie




----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

ttt


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>





1 LOW AZTEC said:


> ttt





%candy mobile% said:


>




:wave:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> :wave:


what up homie


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> what up homie


HARD AT WORK :biggrin: HOW ABOUT YOU


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> HARD AT WORK :biggrin: HOW ABOUT YOU


A lil work here and there


----------



## StreetFame

:run:


----------



## StreetFame

:facepalm:


----------



## %candy mobile%

TTT


----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> :finger:


:run:


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> :run:


:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

:scrutinize:


----------



## Mario Loco

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## StreetFame

Mario Loco said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

:guns:


----------



## StreetFame

:fool2:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

:run:


----------



## StreetFame

:scrutinize:


----------



## StreetFame

:around:


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%

Street Fame TTT


----------



## StreetFame

:h5:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:fool2:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> :inout:


what up homie how things been going at the shop, busy? i been trying to get down there


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> what up homie how things been going at the shop, busy? i been trying to get down there


COME CHECK IT OUT ALOT OF STUFF GOING ON


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> COME CHECK IT OUT ALOT OF STUFF GOING ON


for sure homie


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>


:finger:


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> :finger:


The impala is coming out nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> The impala is coming out nice homie :thumbsup:


:shh:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> :shh:


oh sorry homie :facepalm:


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> oh sorry homie :facepalm:


ALL GOOD JUST GONNA HAVE TO POST SOME PICS NOW


----------



## StreetFame

SOME STREETFAME BUILT RIDES BUSTIN OUT 2012-1013.... STEP UP YOUR GAME AT STREETFAME!


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> ALL GOOD JUST GONNA HAVE TO POST SOME PICS NOW


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## StreetNShow




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## dougy83




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## StreetFame

:fool2:


----------



## StreetFame

:boink:


----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## StreetFame

:run:


----------



## %candy mobile%

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:boink:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## DIPN714

STREET FAME;;;THIS IS UR LOGO RIGHT;;ITS RIGHT ON


----------



## San Diego 619

that is my logo i made it years ago when i WAS reppin street fame in san diego


----------



## StreetFame

WRONG THREAD HOMIES... TRY CHAIO'S THREAD


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Juiced_RL

Picked up that fender today thanks again bro!!


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%

*STREET FAME TTT*


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> *STREET FAME TTT*


:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro

[h=2]







[/h]*That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!* 










*This show is sponsored by:*
*Oreilly Auto Parts
Subway
Circle K
Burger King
In The Streets Magazine
LFDY Graffix
Swing Custom Engraving
Cheetahs Gentalmens Club
Intruders Car Club
602 Auto Sports
Stereo Joe
DaVinci Designs
Raw Dog Customs
Big Boy Tires
Fish Designs
Street Life Customs
Sound Image
Tattoo Empire
Elite Auto Customs
Bradley Academy
Auto Culture
Joe 'pep' Guzman
Hellion Ind
more sponsors to come.......

*


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

Don Pedro said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This show is sponsored by:*
> *Oreilly Auto Parts
> Subway
> Circle K
> Burger King
> In The Streets Magazine
> LFDY Graffix
> Swing Custom Engraving
> Cheetahs Gentalmens Club
> Intruders Car Club
> 602 Auto Sports
> Stereo Joe
> DaVinci Designs
> Raw Dog Customs
> Big Boy Tires
> Fish Designs
> Street Life Customs
> Sound Image
> Tattoo Empire
> Elite Auto Customs
> Bradley Academy
> Auto Culture
> Joe 'pep' Guzman
> Hellion Ind
> more sponsors to come.......
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## StreetFame

Don Pedro said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This show is sponsored by:*
> *Oreilly Auto Parts
> Subway
> Circle K
> Burger King
> In The Streets Magazine
> LFDY Graffix
> Swing Custom Engraving
> Cheetahs Gentalmens Club
> Intruders Car Club
> 602 Auto Sports
> Stereo Joe
> DaVinci Designs
> Raw Dog Customs
> Big Boy Tires
> Fish Designs
> Street Life Customs
> Sound Image
> Tattoo Empire
> Elite Auto Customs
> Bradley Academy
> Auto Culture
> Joe 'pep' Guzman
> Hellion Ind
> more sponsors to come.......
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## dougy83




----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

:cheesy:


----------



## Raza505

Street Fame!


----------



## StreetFame

Raza505 said:


> Street Fame!


CARLOS! BEER 30! COME BY THE SHOP BROTHA


----------



## StreetFame

STREETFAME CUSTOMS IS JUDGING THE HOP FOR THIS EVENT. ALL RULES AND PRIZES ARE SUBJECT TO CHANGETHE DAY OF THE SHOW DEPENDING ON TURNOUT. ALL HOPPERS MUST BE IN THE HOPPING PIT NO LATER THAN 11:00 A.M. FORCLASSIFICATION. HOP WILL BE AT 1:00 P.M. NO EXECPTIONS. IF YOUHAVE ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CONTACT OSCAR AT (505) 615-7577 OR SEAN AT(505) 249-9172. THE HOP RULES BYCATEGORY ARE AS FOLLOWS:

STREET CATEGORY: NO MORE THAN 8 BATTERIES
 ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS ARE OK
 MUST HAVE STOCK FRAME MOUNTS FORSUSPENSION
 EXTENDED A-ARMS ARE OK
 NO DROP MOUNTS
 MUST BE A DRIVABLE CAR TO BE INSTREET CATEGORY SO BE PREPARED TO SHOW PROOF OF EITHER REGISTRATION ORINSURANCE 
TO MATCH THE VEHICLE IF YOU INTEND TO WIN THE PRIZE.
 PRIZE: $200 GIFT CERTIFICATE FOR SERVICES ATSTREETFAME CUSTOMS

SUPER STREET: NO MORE THAN 12 BATTERIES
 MUST HAVE STOCK FRAME MOUNTS
 WHEELS MUST BE IN WHEEL WELLS
 PRIZE: $200.00

RADICAL CLASS: ANYTHING GOES BUT DON'T GETSTUCK
 PRIZE: $200.00


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

STREETFAME CUSTOMS IS JUDGING THE HOP FOR THIS EVENT. ALL RULES AND PRIZES ARE SUBJECT TO CHANGETHE DAY OF THE SHOW DEPENDING ON TURNOUT. ALL HOPPERS MUST BE IN THE HOPPING PIT NO LATER THAN 11:00 A.M. FORCLASSIFICATION. HOP WILL BE AT 1:00 P.M. NO EXECPTIONS. IF YOUHAVE ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CONTACT OSCAR AT (505) 615-7577 OR SEAN AT(505) 249-9172. THE HOP RULES BYCATEGORY ARE AS FOLLOWS:

STREET CATEGORY: NO MORE THAN 8 BATTERIES
 ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS ARE OK
 MUST HAVE STOCK FRAME MOUNTS FORSUSPENSION
  EXTENDED A-ARMS ARE OK
 NO DROP MOUNTS
 MUST BE A DRIVABLE CAR TO BE INSTREET CATEGORY SO BE PREPARED TO SHOW PROOF OF EITHER REGISTRATION OR INSURANCE 
TO MATCH THE VEHICLE IF YOU INTEND TO WIN THE PRIZE.
 PRIZE: $200 GIFT CERTIFICATE FOR SERVICES AT STREETFAME CUSTOMS

SUPER STREET: NO MORE THAN 12 BATTERIES
 MUST HAVE STOCK FRAME MOUNTS
 WHEELS MUST BE IN WHEEL WELLS
 PRIZE: $200.00

RADICAL CLASS: ANYTHING GOES BUT DON'T GET STUCK
 PRIZE: $300.00


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Radical class, dont get stuck!


----------



## StreetFame

Hannibal Lector said:


> Radical class, dont get stuck!


:shocked:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Pjay

:wave: :inout:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

Pjay said:


> :wave: :inout:


:wave: THANKS FOR COMING OUT AND HOPPING AT THE SHOW BROTHA :thumbsup:


----------



## Mario Loco




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## Pjay

StreetFame said:


> :wave: THANKS FOR COMING OUT AND HOPPING AT THE SHOW BROTHA :thumbsup:


NO PROB


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>


GLAD TO SEE YOU POSTING AGAIN


----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


> GLAD TO SEE YOU POSTING AGAIN


x2:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%

StreetFame said:


>


what up homie


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> what up homie


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## Mario Loco

:nicoderm:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:| .


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## %candy mobile%

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

:run:


----------



## StreetFame

:nicoderm:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

:wave:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## %candy mobile%

:wave:what up homies


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> :wave:what up homies


:wave:


----------



## CadillacsFinest

Whatz up homiez! I got a question for u guyz. Im starting on a frame n I wanted to know when I reinforce the frame do I strap the top n bottum or the sidez or both, n what thickness of metal do I use. I realy appreciate it Thankz


----------



## CadillacsFinest

Street Fame TTT


----------



## StreetFame

CadillacsFinest said:


> Whatz up homiez! I got a question for u guyz. Im starting on a frame n I wanted to know when I reinforce the frame do I strap the top n bottum or the sidez or both, n what thickness of metal do I use. I realy appreciate it Thankz


IT REALLY DEPENDS ON WHAT YOUR TRYING TO DO WITH THE CAR. IN MY OPINION I WOULD WRAP THE ENTIRE FRAME (TOP, BOTTOM, SIDES) AND UNLESS YOUR GOING TO GET RADICAL WITH IT YOU DON'T NEED ANYTHING CRAZY 1/8" METAL WILL DO. IN MOST SITUTATIONS 1/4" AND 3/8" ARE OVERKILL. 1/8" IS PERFECT, YOU GET THE REINFORCEMENT, CLEANS UP YOUR FRAME AND ITS EASY TO WORK WITH. IF YOU WERE ONLY DOING STRESS POINTS I WOULD PROBABLY SUGGEST 1/4" BUT EVEN THEN 1/8" WOULD WORK.


----------



## CadillacsFinest

Im building it like a hopper but im not going to hopp it. I just want a car that can take a beating if it needed to. Thankz Homie for the info if u have any pointerz on building a frame LMK. This is my first frame


----------



## StreetFame

CadillacsFinest said:


> Im building it like a hopper but im not going to hopp it. I just want a car that can take a beating if it needed to. Thankz Homie for the info if u have any pointerz on building a frame LMK. This is my first frame


IM DOWN FOR ADVICE ANYTIME. CONE BY THE SHOP CHECK OUT THE ONE IM BUILDING FOR MY IMPALA. BUILT FOR HOPPING


----------



## gottie




----------



## StreetFame

gottie said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## StreetFame

:naughty:


----------



## %candy mobile%

TTT


----------



## StreetFame

:nicoderm:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## Mario Loco

:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

Mario Loco said:


> :wave:


 :wave:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

:run:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## dougy83

:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

dougy83 said:


> :wave:


SUP? :wave:


----------



## StreetFame

:biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## Mario Loco

:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

:run:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

:banghead:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

:run:


----------



## CadillacsFinest




----------



## Mario Loco

:nicoderm:


----------



## %candy mobile%

what up Street Fame!!


----------



## StreetFame

CadillacsFinest said:


>





Mario Loco said:


> :nicoderm:





%candy mobile% said:


> what up Street Fame!!


:wave:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

This Saturday


----------



## %candy mobile%

STREET FAME !!!!


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> STREET FAME !!!!


:run:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## CadillacsFinest

uffin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Mario Loco

:worship:TGIF


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## Mideast




----------



## StreetFame

Mideast said:


>




:wow:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

:run:


----------



## Mario Loco

:nicoderm:


----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Raza505

Street Fame~!


----------



## StreetFame

Raza505 said:


> Street Fame~!


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS

:h5:


----------



## StreetFame

dukecityrider said:


> :h5:


 :wave:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK - CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012*_​


----------



## StreetFame

1SEXY80 said:


> CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012_*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK - CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012*_​


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

StreetFame said:


> :thumbsup:


_Throwing it out there Carnal. We have Trophie for longest distance traveled..:thumbsup:_


----------



## StreetFame

1SEXY80 said:


> _Throwing it out there Carnal. We have Trophie for longest distance traveled..:thumbsup:_


:shocked:


----------



## StreetFame

:cheesy:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## $mr blvd$




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## CadillacsFinest

uffin:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

:run:


----------



## Mario Loco

TGIF:boink:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:run:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## Mario Loco

:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

Mario Loco said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## %candy mobile%

TTT did a good job on the linc :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

%candy mobile% said:


> TTT did a good job on the linc :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## CadillacsFinest

uffin:


----------



## StreetFame

:run:


----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## Wedo 505

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES N.M.

*GOT SOME REDS PRO PUMPS FOR SALE BRAND NEW HOMIE






*


----------



## StreetFame

DUKES N.M. said:


> *GOT SOME REDS PRO PUMPS FOR SALE BRAND NEW HOMIE
> View attachment 537090
> *


WE WILL KEEP YOU IN MIND HOMIE, THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP ON THE SET UP.


----------



## StreetFame

Wedo 505 said:


> :thumbsup:



:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## Mario Loco

:nicoderm:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

:cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Wedo 505

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

Wedo 505 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:|


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup brah!!


----------



## %candy mobile%

TTT


----------



## StreetFame

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup brah!!


:wave:


----------



## montoya3

Hey whats up, Street Fame. How much for a install, 2 pump set up, 6 batteries?


----------



## StreetFame

montoya3 said:


> Hey whats up, Street Fame. How much for a install, 2 pump set up, 6 batteries?


PM SENT


----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## StreetFame

:squint:


----------



## Raza505

3-New Adex dumps $1125.00 PM me if your interested.


----------



## StreetFame

Raza505 said:


> 3-New Adex dumps $1125.00 PM me if your interested.
> View attachment 556244


:wow: GOOD LUCK WITH THE SALE BROTHA


----------



## Raza505

Thanks! I'll go bye the shop when I get a chance.


----------



## StreetFame

Raza505 said:


> Thanks! I'll go bye the shop when I get a chance.


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:run:


----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## JUST2C

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## StreetFame

:nono:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## StreetFame

Don Pedro said:


> *United Dreams Car Club*
> *Yuma**, Az*
> *Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
> *Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
> * 10 batteries max in trunk.
> * 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspension.
> * Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm)
> *Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
> **IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
> * 16 Batteries max in trunk.
> * 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspensions.
> *Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> * *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm)
> *Vehicle must have factory style engine.
> **IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> *Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class!
> 
> 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!
> 
> *FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*
> 
> *ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*
> 
> *ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition.
> For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_
> 
> United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.
> 
> 
> Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## %candy mobile%

TTT for the homies


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:run:


----------



## Raza505

Street Fame! time for a beer!


----------



## StreetFame

Raza505 said:


> Street Fame! time for a beer!


LETS DO IT! COME BY THE SHOP THIS AFTERNOON! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## $$RON $$

:wave: TTT


----------



## StreetFame

$$RON $$ said:


> :wave: TTT


:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## StreetFame

rgarcia15928 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## StreetFame

Don Pedro said:


> *United Dreams Car Club*
> *Yuma**, Az*
> *Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
> *Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
> * 10 batteries max in trunk.
> * 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspension.
> * Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm)
> *Vehicle must have factory style engine.
> **IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
> * 16 Batteries max in trunk.
> * 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspensions.
> *Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> * *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm)
> *Vehicle must have factory style engine.
> **IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> *Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class!
> 
> 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!
> 
> *FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*
> 
> *ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*
> 
> *ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition.
> For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_
> 
> United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.
> 
> 
> Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

SNEAK PEAK OF GOTTIES 63. STREETFAME CUSTOMS BUILT'


----------



## Raza505

Those pink nipples remind me of TD's!


----------



## StreetFame

Raza505 said:


> Those pink nipples remind me of TD's!


:rofl:


----------



## StreetFame

:finger: FTW


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## StreetFame

:run:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:fool2:


----------



## StreetFame

:wave:


----------



## StreetFame

:nono:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## StreetFame

:ninja:


----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

:finger:


----------



## StreetFame

hno:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## StreetFame

uffin:


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## DUB562

:420:


----------

